# Open Bag Discussion



## HelloLeilani (Jul 14, 2012)

Who has an active LBB? It seems Zadi gave us our own group.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 14, 2012)

I did indeed. LOL I was in the middle of setting things up then the second thunder/lightening storm hit and knocked out our internet this morning for a few hours. lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 14, 2012)

We were supposed to have a lightening storm over here but nothing. The last one hit my house and fried my Direct TV.


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 14, 2012)

My current bag-two days left:





I'm having no luck trading the jewelry.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 14, 2012)

Trading is a little tumble-weedy right now... I'm looking forward to them adding more items to the gallery for sure!

I'm looking to trade the Steve Madden Colorblock Fedora but no luck yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is my current bag and the one I might be closing it with. I have about 2 days and a half left, but trading is slow and there isn't much I want in the same range as these items. I noticed that I have been trading less so I don't get the mega bags I used to.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have the eiffel tower juko necklace in my bag right now. Anyone willing to offer a 2 trade with the true love gold bcbg bracelet and another decent item?


----------



## Malia (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a question.  Maybe someone here can answer it?  Last night when i went to check on my bag, I had a message pop up with a pair of $28 earrings.  I can't remember exactly what the message said, but it said something about helping a certain member complete her bag (i think)  and i got the earrings as a thank you?  I didn't know the member, but when i checked the news feed i saw that she had just bought her bag.  Did she gift me the earrings?  I am so confused as to how I got them!  Anyone know?  I'm not complaining...lol..just want to solve the mystery! lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey Gorgeous Girls! I have an open bag right now. My items are the BCBGeneration Color Block shoulder bag in Grey and white. The Shameless necklace that says Heart of Gold/Gold Digger and the Robert Rose studded ring, Honestly, I love the things in my bag right now but reaaaalllly want the BCBGeneration wrap watch! I started my bag with it and gave it up when some sweetie offered me a 98$ purse but I am so regretting it! I'm willing to trade the necklace and ring A 74$ trade for the watch, so if anyone would trade me, I'd love you FOREVER! Also, if anyone is interested in my bag, send me some trades or add me. My name is Kelly Accettola and I'm a LBB addict. MWAH


----------



## Leggy Meggy (Jul 14, 2012)

My current bag... 2 days left. Managed to match the Juko bamboo orange bangle and the All the Rage bangle set. Loving the orange and gold color combo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 15, 2012)

I wanted the wrap watch and finally sold my soul to get it and shipped. Part of me feels like a bag shipped with two things is so wrong, but the bigger part of me is happy I'm getting two things I know I'll love.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2012)

> I wanted the wrap watch and finally sold my soul to get it and shipped. Part of me feels like a bag shipped with two things is so wrong, but the bigger part of me is happy I'm getting two things I know I'll love.Â :inlove:


 Hey! What did you trade to get the watch? I've got an $84 two item trade out right now for it! I neeeeeeeeed this watch! Hahaha.


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! What did you trade to get the watch? I've got an $84 two item trade out right now for it! I neeeeeeeeed this watch! Hahaha.


 The Kenneth Cole yellow stone necklace ($45) and a michael marcus candle ($50). Neither of those items were trading for anything at value, so I guess I got lucky with someone who couldn't resist the $95 for $55 trade. (I keep having to remind myself that it's not real money, that stuff is only worth what you're willing to pay for it...but man, that is HARD!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2012)

It seems like everyone on LBB has turned into a bunch of crickets. There is so little trading going on, lots of lowball offers. A $38 offer was just sent to me for my $88 purse. Anyway, I keep putting offers out for the watch and no one is passing, so it's just sitting stagnantly waiting for people to respond! Boo hoo hoo! I need some action!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahahaha


----------



## bloo (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It seems like everyone on LBB has turned into a bunch of crickets. There is so little trading going on, lots of lowball offers. A $38 offer was just sent to me for my $88 purse.
> 
> Anyway, I keep putting offers out for the watch and no one is passing, so it's just sitting stagnantly waiting for people to respond!
> ...


 I agree. LBB has gotten really slow lately. I shipped the bag I posted earlier yesterday. I used to be able to get larger bags, but with it being so slow I don't take the risk. I don't want to get a bunch of stuff I don't want that I took in 2fors that I can't move to something I do. I'm hoping it's just because it's the summer time and people are out in the sun and on vacations and stuff. So I hope in the fall and winter trading will pick back up


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. LBB has gotten really slow lately. I shipped the bag I posted earlier yesterday. I used to be able to get larger bags, but with it being so slow I don't take the risk. I don't want to get a bunch of stuff I don't want that I took in 2fors that I can't move to something I do. I'm hoping it's just because it's the summer time and people are out in the sun and on vacations and stuff. So I hope in the fall and winter trading will pick back up


 That is my issue too! I've had some 2 fors I passed on that normally I'd take in a heartbeat, but this week it seems way too risky, especially since I have a bag full of things I really like currently. Things usually pick up on Monday and Tuesday, I anxiously await tomorrow. lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I hope it picks up tomorrow too! I only have two and a half trading days left! But I should be opening another bag soon because I'm waiting for two exchanges to make it there. I expected them to arrive back at the warehouse this week because I sent them in on the 5th. Soooo, hopefully they process them ASAP because I'm getting seriously impatient. I mean, come on, I'm seriously addicted to LBB and they are bringing me down from my high! Hahaha.


----------



## bloo (Jul 15, 2012)

I have noticed it's slowed way down from when I first joined. Mondays and Tuesdays are still more high traffic days, but nothing like it used to be. I've already done 4 this month so I hopefully can stop for a while and then maybe it will start to pick up as the weather changes and school starts. I'm going on vacation the beginning of next month and would like to hold out so I have more spending money for it.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I hope it picks up tomorrow too! I only have two and a half trading days left! But I should be opening another bag soon because I'm waiting for two exchanges to make it there. I expected them to arrive back at the warehouse this week because I sent them in on the 5th. Soooo, hopefully they process them ASAP because I'm getting seriously impatient.
> 
> I mean, come on, I'm seriously addicted to LBB and they are bringing me down from my high! Hahaha.


 They are being really slow with exchange credits.  They received one of mine last Monday and another on Wed or Thur, and I still don't have the credits.  I called and they said it should be 24-48hrs, but they've been getting calls that the warehouse is being slow about it and they were going to try to look into it.  ??  

I really hope they do, because I'm getting impatient waiting for the credits.  Someone named EORTEGA signed for both my returned boxes, so, Mr. or Ms. EORTEGA, what did you do with my returns???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2012)

> They are being really slow with exchange credits. Â They received one of mine last Monday and another on Wed or Thur, and I still don't have the credits. Â I called and they said it should be 24-48hrs, but they've been getting calls that the warehouse is being slow about it and they were going to try to look into it. Â ?? Â  I really hope they do, because I'm getting impatient waiting for the credits. Â Someone named EORTEGA signed for both my returned boxes, so, Mr. or Ms. EORTEGA, what did you do with my returns??? Â :icon_cry: Â Â :icon_ques


 Oh my gosh girl! I Knoooow! Like, what is taking so long? They sent me the same emails and told me the same thing over the phone. About the warehouse being slow and it should be evolved in 2 days but I'm still waiting. Really frustrating. Especially when you sent back over $100 in products.


----------



## Ohmaimai (Jul 15, 2012)

> Trading is a little tumble-weedy right now... I'm looking forward to them adding more items to the gallery for sure! I'm looking to trade the Steve Madden Colorblock Fedora but no luck yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have that hat in my bag... Not crazy enough about it to need to hold on to it. If you're still looking for it? I'm Shannon Mai  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 16, 2012)

> I have that hat in my bag... Not crazy enough about it to need to hold on to it. If you're still looking for it? I'm Shannon Mai  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, if Delicia doesn't want it, I'm trying to trade the Ali Khan eagle ring for it, my name is Kelly Accettola.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, if Delicia doesn't want it, I'm trying to trade the Ali Khan eagle ring for it, my name is Kelly Accettola.


 I got it, but traded away again. I'm on a quest for the Betsey wristlet if any of the 3 people will every trade to me lol :raying::


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's my current bag. This is number two for the month so far :| I am not really in love with the tote, but do love the Betsey cosmetic set. Hoping they release some small bags tomorrow or maybe some sunglasses to trade for. Hmm! I am addicted I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still trying to trade the Kenneth Cole earrings before my bag closes in 2 days.

I'm really hoping for one of these 4 items:

Briannefaye Silver Necklace w/Roses Umbra Peacock Jewelry Tree A.V. Max Braided Bracelet in Blue/Silver or Pink/Silver   I doubt I'll get any of them seeing as only a couple people have each of these in open bags. This is also my first LBB so I haven't honed my trading skills quite like you ladies have.


----------



## Ohmaimai (Jul 16, 2012)

I traded it off for the Betsey beetle earrings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then I traded a bit down but also got the Betsey bee and flower necklace! Yay! I'm only 2 days into this bag and I'm thrilled!



> Hey, if Delicia doesn't want it, I'm trying to trade the Ali Khan eagle ring for it, my name is Kelly Accettola.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 16, 2012)

Blah I can't get rid of this bracelet I mean seriously I think it's just stuck with me. The only trade I get is nail polishes which I don't need any more of how is everyone else doing anyone stuck with something?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Blah I can't get rid of this bracelet I mean seriously I think it's just stuck with me. The only trade I get is nail polishes which I don't need any more of how is everyone else doing anyone stuck with something?


Which bracelet is it? I've had the Lydell disc necklace for awhile that I've been trying to trade away. But Ive had it come through before so I'm sure it will find it's way out again lol

I also have a couple of pairs of sunglasses I am trying to trade away,


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

ZAD FLAMESTICH BANGLE. I'm just not a bracket kind of gal but it looks beautiful if I keep it! What sunglasses . I had the aviators but gave them up for a pretty necklace and I love my blue purse from she and josh!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 17, 2012)

I opened a bag this morning and my heart is not into trading at the moment. I have three things I'd love to get rid of: 1. Steve madden coloblock floral fedora 2. Robert rose Stone stretch ring green 3. Bcbg snake print mini cross body green I'm open to suggestions. I'd love to trade the bcbg cross body for another bag of equal or close to value.


----------



## xxabi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I really need to trade my Steve Madden Colorblock Fedora! I love it but my friend recently got her July bag, and surprised me with the fedora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So now I have one in my bag, and I definitely don't need two! Offer away, I'm not picky I just would like something close in value to it!

My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB

Also, if anyone wants the Nila Anthony Woven Tote ($88), I'd be happy to trade it for:

- the She &amp; Josh Studded Tote in Green/Tan ($70) plus another jewerly item/accesorry that's value is around $20

- Street Level Front Large Pocket Tote in Red ($72) plus see above

- Miztique Pocket Woven Satchel (Orange) plus something around ($30-40) just because this isn't my first choice bag.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 17, 2012)

> Hi everyone, I really need to trade my Steve Madden Colorblock Fedora! I love it but my friend recently got her July bag, and surprised me with the fedora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So now I have one in my bag, and I definitely don't need two! Offer away, I'm not picky I just would like something close in value to it! My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB Also, if anyone wants the Nila Anthony Woven Tote ($88), I'd be happy to trade it for: - the She &amp; Josh Studded Tote in Green/Tan ($70) plus another jewerly item/accesorry that's value is around $20 - Street Level Front Large Pocket Tote in Red ($72) plus see above - Miztique Pocket Woven Satchel (Orange) plus something around ($30-40) just because this isn't my first choice bag.


 Hey Abi, Thank you so much for trading the Betsey Johnson Beetle earrings! You Just made my day, girl!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

What I have in my bag now Making progress here Carol d - two row necklace love it Present time phone case- would like to trade cause I have millions of phone cases She and josh blue studded tote! Anyone interested in the black iPhone case? (26$ value)


----------



## denise89 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey girls! My bag ends in one day and I had the eiffel tower necklace but I want it back! So anyone who can get it I have the Betsey Johnson rose drop earrings to trade for. I will also accept the Betsey Johnson blue flower necklace or the heart wristlet. Thanks!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

I love all your stuff ive been eyeing those rose drop earring but can't get them but have no Paris either hope you get it back


----------



## denise89 (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love all your stuff ive been eyeing those rose drop earring but can't get them but have no Paris either hope you get it back


 Thanks, I doubt it though cause theres only one available! 



 Well now I have the heart lock and key Betsey Johnson key earrings if anyone is interested.

Denise Go, add me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 17, 2012)

> Thanks, I doubt it though cause theres only one available!Â :icon_eek: Â Well now I have the heart lock and key Betsey Johnson key earrings if anyone is interested. Denise Go, add me.


 Hey Denise, I'm adding you now!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

You can find me by Dior Adora Denise I added you!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 17, 2012)

Wanted to share, but Fab.com is selling the Steve Madden hats, if anyone likes them: http://fab.com/sale/8199 (url shortened due to email link in original)

Additionally, I have the R&amp;M crossbody and the  Betsey Johnson Birds and Polka dots makeup case... Im willing to trade makeup case for sunglasses I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies! Has anyone seen the R&amp;Em black studded gig bag in real life? Debating whether or not to trade some items for it. Is it worth my Betsey bow ring?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally got my black watch uh I think I stink at trading I have only two products but I love them my purse and watch but I'm gonna see if anything else may come to me but think I'm about done. That betsey bow ring is so adorable!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 17, 2012)

I currently have the Betsey bow ring, Juko blue bamboo bangle, and Kenneth Cole four row stone bracelet. I opened the bag Sunday and trading has been rough! I *really* want the R&amp;Em bag, and the Big Buddha teal quilted clutch is ADORABLE as well. I am willing to trade the KC bracelet for 2 smaller jewelry items or the BCBG gold heart bracelet. Any takers?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

Trading has been hard. I have been tradin for almost 3 days I think it is and I finally just got someone to accept a trade I wanted! I think it would be really cool if a lot of us next time pick a date near 7 days and kind of circle our stuff towards each other first to help each other out and work together I don't know if it would help just a thought.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I am thinking of giving up the Blue she and josh studded tote in blue for some betseyy stuff! Any takers?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> I am thinking of giving up the Blue she and josh studded tote in blue for some betseyy stuff! Any takers?


 I have the betsey 2 row, yellow and black flower necklace. Thats the only thing I'm really wanting to trade. So I'm sure you'll pass. I don't want to lowball you.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I really love that necklace but someone else has it with another item to keep my value up.. If it wasn't a 20 dollar loss I so would


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I've been lurking for awhile but thought I'd come out and say hi. I currently have my 3rd bag open and trading has been slow. Here's what I have right now.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm rethinking my Nila Anthony Doctor Bag ($80, Turquoise) It's similar to most of the bags I already have and I kinda want to get away from my usual. If any has a MMS Design Studio Color Block Crossbody ($64, preferably the orange/tan) I'd love to have it with a smaller item for my Doctor Bag.


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies! Has anyone seen the R&amp;Em black studded gig bag in real life? Debating whether or not to trade some items for it. Is it worth my Betsey bow ring?


 I just received the R&amp;Em pink studded gig bag today.f the black is similar, which looks like it is, and it's my new favorite bag. The only thing is that the strap is a little short which isn't a big problem for me cos I'm short but I can see how it can be for some.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Trading has been hard. I have been tradin for almost 3 days I think it is and I finally just got someone to accept a trade I wanted! I think it would be really cool if a lot of us next time pick a date near 7 days and kind of circle our stuff towards each other first to help each other out and work together I don't know if it would help just a thought.


 That's such a clever idea! Let me be honest with you too, I've really only been trading with familiar faces, people I've seen on this forum/specific bloggers. Only because some people on lbb are really dishonest and it's nice to trade with y'all because it feels almost as if you have the "in" on trading. We can also give opinions on products and let each other know what's hi quality and what's not. BTW, if any of you are interested in the Kenneth Jay Lane big blue bangle, I just sent mine back because one of the studs fell out before I even wore it. So steer clear because it's defective. Whichever one is floating around in the gallery probably had the stud glued back into it. I was so disappointed because it was to die for!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> I really love that necklace but someone else has it with another item to keep my value up.. If it wasn't a 20 dollar loss I so would


 No problem, I would have felt bad for making you lose that much money.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I may be able to work with u - so if I grab that cross body bag you will switch me the turquoise one you have? Like one for one?


----------



## maeiland (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I may be able to work with u - so if I grab that cross body bag you will switch me the turquoise one you have? Like one for one?


 I was hoping to get a small item in addition so I don't lose too much value in my bag.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> I'm rethinking my Nila Anthony Doctor Bag ($80, Turquoise) It's similar to most of the bags I already have and I kinda want to get away from my usual. If any has a MMS Design Studio Color Block Crossbody ($64, preferably the orange/tan) I'd love to have it with a smaller item for my Doctor Bag.


 Watch out for the Nila Anthony bag ladies! IMO They smell terrible! I received the leopard backpack and it's been out in my backyard "airing out" for 5 days now. I sprayed it with febreeze and it's slowly getting less pungent.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

Alrighty ! I only have two items . If you change your mind let me know your bag wants to be traded with mine!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks so much Kelly for the heads up. What bag did you get? I love my bag but it does have a sense of cheap looking to me! But I thought I was being crazy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

So I just went outside and smelled the backpack and the weird smell is gone.but it seriously freaked me out when I got it. I would suggest if you do get one, spray it with febreeze and stick it outside. I also heard if you put a dryer sheet inside of them it really helps too! So anyway, TRADE AWAY!


----------



## xxabi (Jul 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## maeiland (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I heard all the Nila Anthony bags have that smell. It must be some material they use or something but that doesn't really bother me.

Thanks for the offer! If I decide to do a 1:1 trade i'll send you a message.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Thanks so much Kelly for the heads up. What bag did you get? I love my bag but it does have a sense of cheap looking to me! But I thought I was being crazy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That blue Tote you have is super cute! I've wanted it for the longest time, I think I like it so much because compared to a lot of the handbags on the site right now it could be used all year long. They have too many summery colored things currently and they would look really out of place in the fall. So I've really only been going with bags that I could use a lot. Also, I stick with the brands that I know, especially when it comes to purses. I usually stick with Big Buddha, and BCBGeneration. The jewelry on the website has amazed me so far! Things that don't seem very cute on the site have quickly become my go to pieces. The Robert Rose rings are gorgeous and sturdy. I was impressed.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

Blah xx someone was trying to switch me the same she and josh in your colors and I said no.... And passed it. Lesson learned in help trading don't delete all your offers...oooops . That would have worked out perfectly. I know I love the blue bag to because I was thinking it be great for fall because all my bags now our summer stuff. So ready for fall, I have wanted to try some of those rings but worried that they'd stretch out and not hold to wear for more then a few uses?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Blah xx someone was trying to switch me the same she and josh in your colors and I said no.... And passed it. Lesson learned in help trading don't delete all your offers...oooops . That would have worked out perfectly. I know I love the blue bag to because I was thinking it be great for fall because all my bags now our summer stuff. So ready for fall, I have wanted to try some of those rings but worried that they'd stretch out and not hold to wear for more then a few uses?


 I guess I have smallish fingers, 6.5 ring finger so I wear them on my index finger and so far so good. I got the orange one in my last bag. I loved it so much when I opened my second bag of the month I traded down from a $40 item to get the little pyramid one with crystals. Now I'm on my 3rd bag of the month! Hahahaha. How terrible is that!? I guess that's what happens when you have a 2 year old who is independent (which is amazing to watch btw, she does some pretty clever things) and a husband who is on deployment (2nd time in a year and a half) This is my therapy, and you get a lot more bang for your buck when shopping on LBB.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

How cute an independent 2 year old I will def be trying for one of those rings then! Sounds like something I should try. The bangles really worry because my wrist is so small I like tighter things on my hands. If I didn't have a million other subs I'd be on my 5 th bag right now! I'm trying to learn self control but it's so fun and in the comfort of your home what more can you ask for! How long does it usually take to ship and you receive it? I am reall shocked and I wanna understand more the exchange credit thing? So is it only for broken stuff or stuff you don't like? Seems like it would shoot them in the butt if people where sending things they didn't like back? Just wondering!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> How cute an independent 2 year old I will def be trying for one of those rings then! Sounds like something I should try. The bangles really worry because my wrist is so small I like tighter things on my hands. If I didn't have a million other subs I'd be on my 5 th bag right now! I'm trying to learn self control but it's so fun and in the comfort of your home what more can you ask for! How long does it usually take to ship and you receive it? I am reall shocked and I wanna understand more the exchange credit thing? So is it only for broken stuff or stuff you don't like? Seems like it would shoot them in the butt if people where sending things they didn't like back? Just wondering!


 I've been staying away from bangles too, but the KJL one had me! I like some of the dainty bracelets they have on the site. I got the blue tassel one last week and it's adorbs! I love it. Girl! I know! Shopping at home is so much fun and I've really become a fan of it. Mostly I've been shopping for jewelry and makeup products. If you like sample subs have you tried BeautyFix? It's only 4 times a year and you can find a discount code so your first shipment only costs $19.95 it rocks! I got $219 worth of stuff in my first box from them. I also just signed up for PopSugars "must have bag," it'll be their launch bag and I wanted to try it out. So, I'm going to post about that once it ships. I really want to start a blog too. The exchange credits are basically if you aren't happy with something you return it. You have to pay for shipping though but sometimes they will email you a prepaid shipping label. I received a bracelet and didn't like the color in person, so I sent it back and they didn't hassle me at all. Thats why you'll notice that there are some things that are always on the website. For example, the neon bangles or the nail polishes. People dislike them, so they ship them back and get exchange credits.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 18, 2012)

I have loveloved every single Robert Rose item I've gotten from LBB and I have had more bags now (I've been a member since April) than I care to admit. 






The rings I've gotten from LBB have all been fabulous, no issues with them stretching out. I also wear a 6 to 6.5 ring, like KellyKaye.

I have two Nila bags that are terribly adorable, but I have yet to use them because of that smell. I would have returned them but hubby really likes one of them for me, says it will make me look all Harajuku Girl hot. LMAO. So I've been airing it out... for the last THREE months. 



 It's almost decent smelling now. lol.

My fave handbag brands from LBB are Big Buddha (ALWAYS fabulous), BCBGeneration, Deux Lux, and R&amp;Em. My R&amp;Em gig crossbody got lots of compliments at the concert I wore it to and it's so surprisingly soft.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can find me by Dior Adora Denise I added you!


 


> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Denise, I'm adding you now!


 Okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will add back


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

My bag closes Weds afternoon and it's basically all available for trade as I'm not a huge fan of any of it at this point :/

Steve Madden Printed Temple Shield Sunglasses

Steve Madden Square Frame Sunglasses

BCBGeneneration Colorblock Shoulder Bag in Black/Grey

Juko Stud Bracelet in Pink

All the Rage Bow Necklace


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have loveloved every single Robert Rose item I've gotten from LBB and I have had more bags now (I've been a member since April) than I care to admit.
> 
> ...


 I have to say that I've learned to stay away from certain brands. I received one Nila bag and it still smells as well. Sucky thing too is I wanted it to carry my huge laptop, but it doesn't open wide enough for it to fit, so I feel it was a bit of a waste to get it. I traded a steve madden woven satchel for it and another item too. So glad those bags came back and I snagged one. So in love with it. Which is this Harajuku bag your husband loves? But ya staying away from Nila bags now. I also got a street level bag that has a huge rip in the lining. LBB made it right, but I just feel the quality isn't there for their prices even tho I did get one of the little color block bags they had (the orange and pink one). It's cute and didn't come defective, had a bit of a smell tho. So unless it's a bag I just love I will stay away from them too.

I love Big Buddha bags as well. I got a black ruffle one a few months back and it's my main bag now. Though I really do want to switch it out for the SM Woven, but I'll wait. Also getting one of the BB puffy totes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. So Big Buddha is great by me. I also love BCBG, Deux Lux and Steve Madden bags.

I have a question for you girls tho. I'm going on a trip in August and trying to think of the one bag I want to bring with me, tho I might also bring one of my Dues Lux wristlets just in case. I would probably be carrying it on the plane with me along with the blue fydelity back pack I also got from LBB to hold my laptop and other gear on the plane. So I was thinking between these three:

BCBG color block shoulder bag in yellow/green: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3678/bcbgeneration-color-block-shoulder-bag

MMS Design Studio Color block crossbody in teal: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2306/mms-design-studio-color-block-crossbody

Or the Steve Madden Woven Satchel: http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2110/steve-madden-woven-satchel

My trip is to California if that makes any difference. I do love the SM but thinking maybe it's to big for a trip, but would be helpful to carry more things on the plane.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for you girls tho. I'm going on a trip in August and trying to think of the one bag I want to bring with me, tho I might also bring one of my Dues Lux wristlets just in case. I would probably be carrying it on the plane with me along with the blue fydelity back pack I also got from LBB to hold my laptop and other gear on the plane. So I was thinking between these three:
> 
> ...


 I'd take the MMS Design Studio mostly because it's a crossbody and they're just so much easier to carry while I have my hands full with all my other luggage. Plus it's really cute. ;p


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd take the MMS Design Studio mostly because it's a crossbody and they're just so much easier to carry while I have my hands full with all my other luggage. Plus it's really cute. ;p


 It might be the perfect one. It's not to large and has two big pockets to organize things better. Plus you have a point about it being a crossbody.


----------



## xxabi (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Blah xx someone was trying to switch me the same she and josh in your colors and I said no.... And passed it.
> 
> Lesson learned in help trading don't delete all your offers...oooops . That would have worked out perfectly.
> ...


 Dior Adora,

I'm following you on LBB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you end up getting any of the bags I want,do let me know!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beckydsl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just received the R&amp;Em pink studded gig bag today.f the black is similar, which looks like it is, and it's my new favorite bag. The only thing is that the strap is a little short which isn't a big problem for me cos I'm short but I can see how it can be for some.


 Thanks for the feedback - wanted to make sure it was good quality before I started making any offers. Do you know how long the strap on the pink is? The description for the black R&amp;Em says it has a 22" drop I believe, which seems pretty long.

Do any of you girls have this bag (in black)?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trading has been hard. I have been tradin for almost 3 days I think it is and I finally just got someone to accept a trade I wanted! I think it would be really cool if a lot of us next time pick a date near 7 days and kind of circle our stuff towards each other first to help each other out and work together I don't know if it would help just a thought.


 Definitely a great idea!

If anyone wants to add me, I am Alicia A on LBB.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trading has been hard. I have been tradin for almost 3 days I think it is and I finally just got someone to accept a trade I wanted! I think it would be really cool if a lot of us next time pick a date near 7 days and kind of circle our stuff towards each other first to help each other out and work together I don't know if it would help just a thought.


 Great idea!

If anyone wants to add me, I am Alicia A on LBB.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I have smallish fingers, 6.5 ring finger so I wear them on my index finger and so far so good. I got the orange one in my last bag. I loved it so much when I opened my second bag of the month I traded down from a $40 item to get the little pyramid one with crystals. Now I'm on my 3rd bag of the month! Hahahaha. How terrible is that!? I guess that's what happens when you have a 2 year old who is independent (which is amazing to watch btw, she does some pretty clever things) and a husband who is on deployment (2nd time in a year and a half)
> 
> This is my therapy, and you get a lot more bang for your buck when shopping on LBB.


 Hey Kelly - is your index finger a size 6/6.5? I have small fingers as well so that makes me nervous because I would like to be able to wear the stretch rings on my middle or ring fingers too.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jul 18, 2012)

Just started a new bag with the Eiffel tower necklace. Items in My Bag (4)





JUKO

Eiffel Tower Necklace
$ 42
RETAIL

Now viewing
(60)




Steve Madden

Square Frame Sunglasses
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(30)




BCBGeneration

Heart Bracelet
$ 25
RETAIL

View trade offers
(69)




Betsey Johnson

Gingham Pearl &amp; Flower Earrings
$ 30
RETAIL

View trade offers
(50)


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 18, 2012)

so I have been trading up and am on day 3, do I still keep trading up or start trading down to what I want? This is my 3rd bag and the last 2, I went with what I wanted, traded a little, then shipped my bag. I want to stay through the 7 days this time. Help!!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 18, 2012)

I am trying to trade away the Betsey beetle earrings. I'd really like the OMG ring and another small item.

My name on LBB is Shawna Parker.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started a new bag with the Eiffel tower necklace. Items in My Bag (4)
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Hey Kelly - is your index finger a size 6/6.5? I have small fingers as well so that makes me nervous because I would like to be able to wear the stretch rings on my middle or ring fingers too.


 My index finger is almost a 7 and the ring fits perfectly on that finger. On my ring finger it's a little loose and slides left/right. But, I really love it and the orange enamel ring in particular is going to look awesome with the KJL elephant necklace!


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jul 18, 2012)

I am thinking about taking your trade for the heart and key earrings. How much longer do you have on your bag? What are the trades like on the earrings?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey! I've got the Betsey Johnson 2 row flower necklace in yellow/black $48 and it's the last thing I'm trying to trade for. If anyone on here wants to shoot me an offer for it, feel free. I'm not looking for anything in particular but I would like to keep the trade within the same price range. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started a new bag with the Eiffel tower necklace. Items in My Bag (4)
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My index finger is almost a 7 and the ring fits perfectly on that finger. On my ring finger it's a little loose and slides left/right. But, I really love it and the orange enamel ring in particular is going to look awesome with the KJL elephant necklace!


 Awesome - thanks Kelly!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey! I've got the Betsey Johnson 2 row flower necklace in yellow/black $48 and it's the last thing I'm trying to trade for. If anyone on here wants to shoot me an offer for it, feel free. I'm not looking for anything in particular but I would like to keep the trade within the same price range.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.


 Hi Kelly -

I just sent you a two item offer ( Zag chevron earrings and Robert Rose Orange beaded necklace - $44.00 total) from Beth G.  if you are interested.  If not that's okay.  I've been trying to get a Betsey piece, but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Hi Kelly - I just sent you a two item offer ( Zag chevron earrings and Robert Rose Orange beaded necklace - $44.00 total) from Beth G.Â  if you are interested.Â  If not that's okay.Â  I've been trying to get a Betsey piece, but haven't had any luck yet.


 Hey Beth! Im gonna have to pass on your offer, thank you though. I would have gone for except my cousin just got back from Africa (he was on a mission there) and he got me a ton of beaded necklaces. Thanks again.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

does anyone want the owl laundry bag? i have it but don't need it...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to say that I've learned to stay away from certain brands. I received one Nila bag and it still smells as well. Sucky thing too is I wanted it to carry my huge laptop, but it doesn't open wide enough for it to fit, so I feel it was a bit of a waste to get it. I traded a steve madden woven satchel for it and another item too. So glad those bags came back and I snagged one. So in love with it. Which is this Harajuku bag your husband loves? But ya staying away from Nila bags now. I also got a street level bag that has a huge rip in the lining. LBB made it right, but I just feel the quality isn't there for their prices even tho I did get one of the little color block bags they had (the orange and pink one). It's cute and didn't come defective, had a bit of a smell tho. So unless it's a bag I just love I will stay away from them too.
> ...


 From pictures I've seen, I say the MMS bag. It looks like it has a lot of compartments and pockets for organizing and is a decent size. But if you do plan to carry a lot of stuff, then Madden.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Beth! Im gonna have to pass on your offer, thank you though. I would have gone for except my cousin just got back from Africa (he was on a mission there) and he got me a ton of beaded necklaces. Thanks again.


 No problem, If I have anything else to offer and you still have the necklace I'll send a different offer at a later time.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

My bag closes in a few hrs. I'd really love to finish with either the mosaic bag or the Betsey heart wristlet in there. This is what I'm workin' with


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the robert rose flat top ring if anyone else wants to trade a diffrent style or any other offers up to value!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi Kelly -
> ...


 Beth, leave that trade out there, you may get the trade anyway. I had that Betsey necklace and it's one of the few that isn't trading well. So if you want it, trade for it, if you are hoping to use it to trade up, then cancel your offer.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag closes in a few hrs. I'd really love to finish with either the mosaic bag or the Betsey heart wristlet in there. This is what I'm workin' with


 Did you try one of the glasses and the juko bracelet for the Mosaic? Most of the time you have to offer higher than the value of the bag you want, but you have really good stuff to trade with, so an even trade should get you the bag. Ooorrrrr...if you are feeling "meh" about the wallet, offer that with sunglasses or the juko and they will be all over it in minutes. Those wallets are highly coveted.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, I have a trade out right now with the juko and glasses on a mosaic, and actually several bags around that range hoping that any takers will get me to that mosaic in time lol, but no bites. I thought the same as you- getting to some of those items took quite a lot of work, I have offers all over the map on that Juko, I think only 1 or 2 must be left, but getting any takers on the 2fers just hasn't been happening for me in the last 2 days.

There is still time! I'm still keeping my bets on haha


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I have a trade out right now with the juko and glasses on a mosaic, and actually several bags around that range hoping that any takers will get me to that mosaic in time lol, but no bites. I thought the same as you- getting to some of those items took quite a lot of work, I have offers all over the map on that Juko, I think only 1 or 2 must be left, but getting any takers on the 2fers just hasn't been happening for me in the last 2 days.
> 
> There is still time! I'm still keeping my bets on haha


 You really do need time to get a bag. I bet if you check your offers that they haven't passed on it. It's hard to give up a bag because you may not get it back. So unless you offer something they are dying for, or it's so far over the value that they can't say "no", then you have to give them time to mull it over. I do think someone will give up the Mosaic for that trade eventually though.

If you get any nice offers for the juko or the glasses you are using to trade, take it and then use that to try again. But beware you don't get untradeable garbage for them! Send out trade offers on the juko for nice things in the $45-50 range, not untradeable garbage! lol


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You really do need time to get a bag. I bet if you check your offers that they haven't passed on it. It's hard to give up a bag because you may not get it back. So unless you offer something they are dying for, or it's so far over the value that they can't say "no", then you have to give them time to mull it over. I do think someone will give up the Mosaic for that trade eventually though.
> 
> If you get any nice offers for the juko or the glasses you are using to trade, take it and then use that to try again. But beware you don't get untradeable garbage for them! Send out trade offers on the juko for nice things in the $45-50 range, not untradeable garbage! lol


lol "untradable garbage" I think everyone builds up a mental black list over time. So true


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

the site's broken!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol "untradable garbage" I think everyone builds up a mental black list over time. So true


 Yup, if you watch the news feed, you eventually see what holds it's value (even trades mostly), what trades up, and what only trades down and sometimes waaaay down (a lot of Ben Amun with only a couple of exceptions).


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the site's broken!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it's working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beth, leave that trade out there, you may get the trade anyway. I had that Betsey necklace and it's one of the few that isn't trading well. So if you want it, trade for it, if you are hoping to use it to trade up, then cancel your offer.


 Thanks Donna.  I'll keep my offer out there, I was just hoping to get a cute whimsical piece this bag and Betsey Johnson seems to be the way to go.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

Yay I just got the Robert star fish ring joy joy so pretty Blah I'm over the moon now I also got the Kenneth cluster ring. You guys got me sold on these rings last night. Now I just wanna switch my pyramid ring and im about done!


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

Even though my bag finishes today, I'm already in deliberation over whether to open another afterwards one or not. If they'd added a couple more must-have bags to the gallery on Monday it'd be no contest, but....? It could go either way, depending how this bag ends, I think.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I must say wow giving up my purse was a good thing in the end. I love my bag now if I can only switch my black watch for the white one but it seems only one person has this watch boo... It would look so much.better with my work uniform


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Even though my bag finishes today, I'm already in deliberation over whether to open another afterwards one or not. If they'd added a couple more must-have bags to the gallery on Monday it'd be no contest, but....? It could go either way, depending how this bag ends, I think.


 Delicia, they are also going to start releasing products on Thursdays too! Lush to Blush did a video chat with the marketing director and that was a special announcement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> exciting!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Donna.  I'll keep my offer out there, I was just hoping to get a cute whimsical piece this bag and Betsey Johnson seems to be the way to go.


 I love Betsey. I don't understand why that necklace isn't trading well, but that's just how trading goes sometimes.

I also hate YOU! OMG! I tried everything to get that braided bracelet and go to see on the news feed that you got it for those $22 ZAD earrings! *fumes with envy*


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Delicia, they are also going to start releasing products on Thursdays too! Lush to Blush did a video chat with the marketing director and that was a special announcement.
> 
> ...


 Wow! That's great news! Starting from this Thursday?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Betsey. I don't understand why that necklace isn't trading well, but that's just how trading goes sometimes.
> 
> I also hate YOU! OMG! I tried everything to get that braided bracelet and go to see on the news feed that you got it for those $22 ZAD earrings! *fumes with envy*


 I was shocked at getting the braided bracelet also, my dilemma (spell check please) is that I have tiny wrists - 6" and think it will be too big for me. I have an offer for the BCBG star bracelet (Denise Go - I see your offer and am mulling it over)  which I know I can fix to fit my wrist.  I am sort of at an impass because they are both so pretty.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> Wow! That's great news! Starting from this Thursday?


 Yeah, I believe this Thursday. Isn't that exciting?


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the R&amp;Em Leopard Hobo and am open to trading for smaller items of equal or greater value.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I believe this Thursday. Isn't that exciting?


ooooo you may have just been to blame for me starting another bag up now



hehe. That's going to be so exciting that each bag period is going to cover 2 new gallery sessions now!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

i can't choose between two bags: Big Buddha Quilted Flap Clutch (teal) and BCBGeneration Color Block Shoulder Bag (white/grey)! which one do you guys think is more of an everyday wear?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was shocked at getting the braided bracelet also, my dilemma (spell check please) is that I have tiny wrists - 6" and think it will be too big for me. I have an offer for the BCBG star bracelet (Denise Go - I see your offer and am mulling it over)  which I know I can fix to fit my wrist.  I am sort of at an impass because they are both so pretty.


 I offered up to $40 for it but no one was giving it up. I think it can be tightened to fit?

edit: I could swear that girlyenthusiast got this in one of her lbb hauls, and I was right! There are more pics of the bracelet on her blog and she does say that it's small, not a good one for people with large wrists. So I think it will work for you!

http://girlyenthusiast.com/subscriptions/yet-another-little-black-bag-haul


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can't choose between two bags: Big Buddha Quilted Flap Clutch (teal) and BCBGeneration Color Block Shoulder Bag (white/grey)! which one do you guys think is more of an everyday wear?


 I would say the BCBG would be more of an everyday bag. I think it's larger, and definitely neutral.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

i have the: Robert RosePyramid Stretch Ring, does anyone feel like trading for it?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 18, 2012)

> ooooo you may have just been to blame for me starting another bag up now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe. That's going to be so exciting that each bag period is going to cover 2 new gallery sessions now!


 Blame me all you want, honey!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered up to $40 for it but no one was giving it up. I think it can be tightened to fit?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I went back to girlyenthusiasts blog to check.  I decided to trade Denise for the BCBG star bracelet because I remember reading that her bag ends today and I wanted to make sure I got it.  Also I can shorten the chain a couple of links if I need to. 

Actually the offers weren't that good for the braided bracelet.  The best ones were the Cargo Catalina Blush (and I have way too many blushes right now) or the blue and green braided bracelet.  It's amazing how the trading for certain items changes so quickly.

I still might go after the braided bracelets again.  I'd love to get the eiffel tower necklace too.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, you really have to watch the news feed. It seems like when something is hot after awhile the ones who wanted it either got it or moved on to something else, and then it isn't impossible to get anymore.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm trying to open a new bag with some exchange credits.  One of the items I returned was the Betsey Johnson sunglasses, and no matter what I choose for my item they keep giving me Betsey Johnson sunglasses. 

I thought the new item was supposed to be "completely different".  I guess I could trade them, but I really can't wear Betsey Johnson sunglasses because they are too tight for my big round head. 



  All the other sunglasses I've gotten on lbb have been fine though.

Do you think the BJ sunglasses are trading well?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet if you check your offers that they haven't passed on it.


 This is so the complete truth. Not one person with the Mosaic has passed on my offers, but my bag closes in less than an hour, so it's looking doubtful now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've even pulled out the big guns and offered Miztique clutch/sunglasses 2fers on a bunch of things, but no dice.

I'm kinda disappointed I couldn't get anything in this bag that I'm real excited about. Oh well, you win some, you lose some, I guess!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so the complete truth. Not one person with the Mosaic has passed on my offers, but my bag closes in less than an hour, so it's looking doubtful now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've even pulled out the big guns and offered Miztique clutch/sunglasses 2fers on a bunch of things, but no dice.
> ...


 That's another thing we were talking about, if we could send a wish list to lbb, we want a timer on the bags that others can see. At least for the last day so that people would know that if they are thinking about taking an offer they better think fast when someone's bag has 24 hours or less to go!


----------



## Delicia (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's another thing we were talking about, if we could send a wish list to lbb, we want a timer on the bags that others can see. At least for the last day so that people would know that if they are thinking about taking an offer they better think fast when someone's bag has 24 hours or less to go!


 That would be such an awesome idea! I know it's something I would totally use myself too. People absolutely want the chance to mull things over, but want the opportunity to know if they're on the clock or not.

Also, sometimes, the closure of a bag might mean an item's disappearance from the galley for good!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I have lost my mind I now think I want the owl bath at haha it's kind of cool it's like shopping and then having it for a day then you can pick something else! I am enjoying it! Does anyone else have the bath mats?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered up to $40 for it but no one was giving it up. I think it can be tightened to fit?
> 
> ...


 I have a sick obsession with this bracelet LOL I've worn it every single day since it's arrival.


----------



## bloo (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I have lost my mind I now think I want the owl bath at haha it's kind of cool it's like shopping and then having it for a day then you can pick something else! I am enjoying it! Does anyone else have the bath mats?


 I have the owl bathmat. I haven't used it yet, but it's really cute. The other side has suction cups to help it stay in place.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for trading! I still love the star bracelet but I'm trying to trade up to get the true love or heart BCBG bracelets which I havent been able to get my hands on yet!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I offered up to $40 for it but no one was giving it up. I think it can be tightened to fit?
> 
> ...


 Did you still want the braided bracelet? I will accept a trade for the BCBG gold heart bracelet or the gold/silver true love one!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for trading! I still love the star bracelet but I'm trying to trade up to get the true love or heart BCBG bracelets which I havent been able to get my hands on yet!
> 
> Did you still want the braided bracelet? I will accept a trade for the BCBG gold heart bracelet or the gold/silver true love one!


 
I didn't know when your bag was ending and I din't want to take too much time and then miss your offer for the star bracelet.  I would love to get the BCBG gold heart bracelet as well.  But it looks like nobody is budging.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know when your bag was ending and I din't want to take too much time and then miss your offer for the star bracelet.  I would love to get the BCBG gold heart bracelet as well.  But it looks like nobody is budging.


 Yea it looks like no one is budging so far for the BCBG bracelets for my braided one. There is a offer for the star one again, if my offers for the BCBG dont get accepted I might just go back to the star bracelet lol.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the Betsey bow ring and would love to trade for the gold BCBG heart bracelet and another small jewelry item (kenneth cole cluster stretch rings or robert rose starfish ring are ideal!). Anyone interested?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

i just got the wine bottle opener, but i don't drink wine. does anyone want to trade that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for trading! I still love the star bracelet but I'm trying to trade up to get the true love or heart BCBG bracelets which I havent been able to get my hands on yet!
> 
> Did you still want the braided bracelet? I will accept a trade for the BCBG gold heart bracelet or the gold/silver true love one!


 My bag closed already. I hope they get more of the braided bracelets for next month.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jul 18, 2012)

After only one day of trading I may just have to ship my bag. It is not the highest value, but I do not know if I could part with any of the items...except for maybe the wallet.

Items in My Bag (4)





Miztique

Woven Wallet Clutch
$ 38
RETAIL

Now viewing
(48)




a.v. max

Braided Bracelet
$ 32
RETAIL

View trade offers
(66)




Case-Mate

iPad 2 Cally Croc Folio Case
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(9)




JUKO

Eiffel Tower Necklace
$ 42
RETAIL

View trade offers
(54


----------



## xheidi (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After only one day of trading I may just have to ship my bag. It is not the highest value, but I do not know if I could part with any of the items...except for maybe the wallet.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxabi (Jul 18, 2012)

So I think I'm finally getting the hang of trading, although I'm still not getting the one item I really want, which is the She &amp; Josh Tote in Green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VintageSpade (Jul 18, 2012)

Due to those BCBG totes I opened new bags.... Still hating the trading. In other news I found Gorjana hair ties on www.sneakpeeq.com/r/Njgzl. They have some other off the wall jewelry like LBB does. Then again I'm easily addicted. In my bag, looking for the blue BCBG tote, the coral BCBG zigzag clutch, the green woven wallet....and that's about it.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Ladies - I have only had 1 LBB so far (should receive it Friday - eek! Super excited!) But I am not loving my current bag (Betsey bow ring, Juko bamboo bangle (blue) and KC chain &amp; stone bracelet. The only item I really like is the Juko. What is their cancellation policy regarding un-shipped bags?


----------



## VintageSpade (Jul 19, 2012)

i've cancelled a few. You call and tell them you'd like to skip your bag, they tend to ask why, be honest, and then they skip your bag for you. At least the three times I've done it that's how it went.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've cancelled a few. You call and tell them you'd like to skip your bag, they tend to ask why, be honest, and then they skip your bag for you. At least the three times I've done it that's how it went.


 Thanks. I checked their site and thought their policy was unclear. I might give them a call although I am still holding onto a little hope : )


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the owl bathmat. I haven't used it yet, but it's really cute. The other side has suction cups to help it stay in place.


 I have been toying with it too. It's too cute!


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

This is in my bag right now. Trying to trade the Robert Rose Collar and All the Rage ring. Am ok with the Zad earrings but could also go for something else. I'm not sure what I want though.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm so happy I was able to get the eiffel tower necklace back! I only had an hour left too, so close!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw that you got it back! Good for you did you have those beautiful lock and heart earings for the trade both are winners . No one will give those suckers up glad you got what you wanted


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

trading can get frustrating when you can't get what you want...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

What are you trying to get??? Keep your head up I felt this way at times but it can turn around!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are you trying to get??? Keep your head up I felt this way at times but it can turn around!


 i have the: 'ZAD Silver Leaf Earrings, and i just want to trade for something that i'll actually wear. :


----------



## denise89 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw that you got it back! Good for you did you have those beautiful lock and heart earings for the trade both are winners . No one will give those suckers up glad you got what you wanted


 [SIZE=11.111111640930176px]Yea I did I liked them both! But when I traded the eiffel tower necklace for the Betsey lock earrings, I started to miss the necklace more and realized that I cannot really wear the earrings often to match most of my clothes. But the necklace will match with lots of things and I just love everything about Paris! I still wasnt able to get the BCBG true love bracelets maybe next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya your right they would be hard to match things with all the time. I have made so many trades haha i think my boyfriend thinks im crazy! But im really happy i got this eye shadow primer


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

just read their help page and i didn't know we are responsible for the returns (postage).


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 19, 2012)

Is anybody thinking of opening a bag for the Miztique saddle colored wallet or the Steve Madden Oversized Metal Sunglasses?  I would love it if someone could open with the Betsey Johnson Frog Necklace and I will trade you the wallet or sunglasses.  PM me first to make sure I haven't gotten one yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited to update products


----------



## Delicia (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a question about exchange credit. Do we have to wait for our bag to ship and then pay the postage to return it to them for exchange credit, when we know prior to shipping that we aren't even going to be wanting some(if not all) the contents of the bag? I think I may end up returning most, if not all of the bag that just closed for me if they mail it out, I wish I could save them some time!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 19, 2012)

You could give up that gorgeous wallet? Oooooh I feel dizzy.... *faints*



> Originally Posted by *prettykittyjl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After only one day of trading I may just have to ship my bag. It is not the highest value, but I do not know if I could part with any of the items...except for maybe the wallet.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a question about exchange credit. Do we have to wait for our bag to ship and then pay the postage to return it to them for exchange credit, when we know prior to shipping that we aren't even going to be wanting some(if not all) the contents of the bag? I think I may end up returning most, if not all of the bag that just closed for me if they mail it out, I wish I could save them some time!


 Call them and tell them just what you said here. They may cancel your bag or trade out an item if they have what you really wanted. They can be very accomodating, although David is more difficult than the other customer service people there.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call them and tell them just what you said here. They may cancel your bag or trade out an item if they have what you really wanted. They can be very accomodating, although David is more difficult than the other customer service people there.


 I sent them an e-mail, although I will consider that amazingggg customer service if they do! It would just save both sides a little work, I think.

On another note, there are a couple of super cute new items in the gallery this morning! I love the Nila Anthony crochet clutch, and I see a new style of Hibiscus bag.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anybody else noticed there are items that seem to be "stuck" in the gallery.  I have been watching the news feed for 4 weeks and the one grapefruit body butter, the friendship bracelets and Presh friendship bracelet earrings have not been traded or received in a new bag but haven't left the gallery after 7 days (it's been at least 28 days).


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

Not a lot of good trading for me going on in the last 8 hours. People are offering me things 10 way to low or more for things. I can't work with that I still have3 days though! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Not a lot of good trading for me going on in the last 8 hours. People are offering me things 10 way to low or more for things. I can't work with that I still have3 days though! How is everyone else doing?


 My bag is not going anywhere either. I've made a one trade this morning, but nothing since yesterday late afternoon.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

i need my Ben AmunColored Bangle traded before i leave for vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm addicted!! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone know about returns -- I sent back a bag . Do I need to email them to let them know its coming? 

Heres my bag at the moment:


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know about returns -- I sent back a bag . Do I need to email them to let them know its coming?
> 
> Heres my bag at the moment:


 i think you're supposed to call or email then about it first before sending it back. so call them now and let them know.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 19, 2012)

Trades have been going ok for me so far this morning, although I'm waiting for the right thing to come along to give away my BCBG Karlie Blue and White tote for. I'm looking for a lesser value handbag and jewelry item, or 3 smaller jewelry items. I'm pretty open minded. I'm not too attached to it.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call them and tell them just what you said here. They may cancel your bag or trade out an item if they have what you really wanted. They can be very accomodating, although David is more difficult than the other customer service people there.


Hmmm they said I was too late since that bag closed yesterday afternoon and had already gone to the warehouse, so will have to wait for it to ship. Oh well, I knew I was chancing my luck a bit there haha


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm new. Although I've been stalking for about a week now. Here is my shiny new bag! I just started a new one (my second, ever!), and got rather lucky on my items. I chose the new blue Miztique bag, and also got a Robert Rose beaded necklace, and the blue a.v. max braided bracelet. I had 57 offers on the bracelet, and 29 on the bag, and immediately traded the bag for an offer worth $100 (That satchel is valued at 68). I quite like the satchel, but I'm trying out that trade up then trade down method to see if I can get a good haul! here's what I'm currently at. I'm excited!





By the end, I'm hoping to have either a new work tote or a new every day handbag, and hopefully a couple of nice accesories to go with. Maybe a gym tote or a new wallet. I need to replace pretty much all of my current set of bags...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think you're supposed to call or email then about it first before sending it back. so call them now and let them know.


 I thought we only needed to contact them if we wanted a refund.  I sent back 2 shipments for exchange credit and they were processed with no trouble even though I never contacted them beforehand.

I have one more return to send back for an exchange, so I guess I'll email them just to be safe though.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought we only needed to contact them if we wanted a refund.  I sent back 2 shipments for exchange credit and they were processed with no trouble even though I never contacted them beforehand.
> 
> I have one more return to send back for an exchange, so I guess I'll email them just to be safe though.


 i could be wrong, but that's what my friend told me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 19, 2012)

First of all, Ideeli.com has Disney Couture jewelry today. I just bought the hoop earrings with crystals in "when you wish" and I also bought the tinker bell hoops both for $50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GET IT GIRLS! And second, I have a bag open right now and I opened it specifically for the tinker bell hoops. But since I found them for only $20 I am going to cancel this bag. My current bag has two exchange credits in it, if I cancel the bag do I forfeit my exchange credits?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trades have been going ok for me so far this morning, although I'm waiting for the right thing to come along to give away my BCBG Karlie Blue and White tote for. I'm looking for a lesser value handbag and jewelry item, or 3 smaller jewelry items. I'm pretty open minded. I'm not too attached to it.


 Would you be interested in:

1. Kenneth Cole Multiple Stone Long Drop Earrings (Green and Yellow) - I got these in my last bag.

2. All the Rage Tropical Square Bangle

3. BCBGeneration Studs and Zipper Bracelet - Pink

Edit:  I'll send over the trade from Beth G. if you want to accept it.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you be interested in:
> 
> ...


 i've been trying to get the BCBGeneration Studs and Zipper Bracelet - Pink. let me know if your trade don't work out and if you would like to trade for my Ben AmunColored Bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First of all, Ideeli.com has Disney Couture jewelry today. I just bought the hoop earrings with crystals in "when you wish" and I also bought the tinker bell hoops both for $50.
> 
> 
> ...


 Before you cancel your bag, can I trade you two of my items for both of your betsey johnson earrings?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've been trying to get the BCBGeneration Studs and Zipper Bracelet - Pink. let me know if your trade don't work out and if you would like to trade for my Ben AmunColored Bangle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you anyway, but I'm actually trying to stay away from the Ben Amun Bangles.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you anyway, but I'm actually trying to stay away from the Ben Amun Bangles.


 oh how come? thanks anyways tho.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 19, 2012)

> Before you cancel your bag, can I trade you two of my items for both of your betsey johnson earrings?


 Send me your trades, honey.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh how come? thanks anyways tho.


 I have really tiny wrists and the wood/resin bangles are way too large for me.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Send me your trades, honey.


 Just sent them from Beth G.  Thank you so much.  I traded away the beetle earring this morning and have regretted it since.

Edit:  Just sent a third for your tinkerbell earrings.  Thank you again.  Beth


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

> I have really tiny wrists and the wood/resin bangles are way too large for me.


 Aww darn that means I won't fit it either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww darn that means I won't fit it either


 My wrists are 6", so I technically can wear a kids bracelet, but if your wrists are larger that mine than it might fit better.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not a lot of good trading for me going on in the last 8 hours. People are offering me things 10 way to low or more for things. I can't work with that I still have3 days though! How is everyone else doing?





> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag is not going anywhere either. I've made a one trade this morning, but nothing since yesterday late afternoon.


 No good trading for me either. I had 1 trade early this am. So now I'm working with the JUKO bangles in orange &amp; blue and the Betsey bow ring. The only thing I am attached to is the blue bangle. I would love 2 smaller jewelry items for the bow ring. I am also willing to swap the orange bangle for the BCBG gold heart bracelet.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No good trading for me either. I had 1 trade early this am. So now I'm working with the JUKO bangles in orange &amp; blue and the Betsey bow ring. The only thing I am attached to is the blue bangle. I would love 2 smaller jewelry items for the bow ring. I am also willing to swap the orange bangle for the BCBG gold heart bracelet.


 The BCBG gold heart bracelet seems to be impossible to get.  I've been trying for two days.  I do see the star bracelet trading quite a bit today.  Maybe try for that one.  I was able to get one yesterday and I'm definately keeping it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a question is anyone having a hard time getting rid of those ben Amun bAngles? Or do they seem to be flowing? Kelly are you going to be keeping you little Betsy ear studs??


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BCBG gold heart bracelet seems to be impossible to get.  I've been trying for two days.  I do see the star bracelet trading quite a bit today.  Maybe try for that one.  I was able to get one yesterday and I'm definately keeping it.


 Agreed - it's impossible!


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question is anyone having a hard time getting rid of those ben Amun bAngles? Or do they seem to be flowing?


 They are constantly in the newsfeed so I guess they trade well but I had to trade down to get rid of mine.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

Kelly -

Thanks so much for trading, very much appreciated. I'm feeling so much better about my bag now.

Beth


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jul 19, 2012)

I just opened up my 3rd bag. Trading is slow. Anyone think that trading will pick up? Or, has anyone noticed when trading is good? Here's my bag now... The only thing I have traded so far is trading from the All the Rage Beaded Neclace to the Cascading earings. Any hints on what I have to do to trade the sunglasses?


 
 
 
 
Items in My Bag (3)





Nica

Hope Crossbody Bag
$ 78
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Steve Madden

Round Frame Bling Sunglasses
$ 36
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Kenneth Cole New York

Tiger Cascading Earrings
$ 28
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone want the Zad Gold Bib Necklace. I'm looking for either the whale or owl bathmat + a cheapish jewely 10+. Any takers? Or is this a dead piece?


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody else noticed there are items that seem to be "stuck" in the gallery.  I have been watching the news feed for 4 weeks and the one grapefruit body butter, the friendship bracelets and Presh friendship bracelet earrings have not been traded or received in a new bag but haven't left the gallery after 7 days (it's been at least 28 days).


And now after posting this, one of the candles is finally moving!!!  She has no activity on her account in the except for that trade today.  How far back do they keep the activity for? Only a week?  I'm assuming these are employee accounts that they use to pepper new items into the gallery stream.  Unfortunately it kills some of the item.  I'm been trying to get the grapefruit body cream for several weeks.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/activity/1023


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

I seriously suck at trading. I thought the Street Level Triangle Flap Clutch was $62. sigh.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I am excited to try this eyeshadow primer anyone else ever use this brand of makeup? MinerAlogy?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

FINALLY traded the bangle away. now i have a All the RageTassel Bracelet. any idea if i can trade that for a pair of betsey johnson earrings?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been trying for those earrings and I can't get them for the life of me I love the stud ones..... Can someone explain to me the charms is there anything I should know about collecting them.?


----------



## sheloves (Jul 19, 2012)

I've got one of the R&amp;Em Leopard Hobos ($98) the one in brown and black as an exchange credit from a previous bag, I'm definitely willing to trade it for a cute cheaper bag and maybe a piece of jewelry (just no earrings no pierced ears) that adds up to around the price. I'd even go a bit lower I'm not all that picky, animal prints just aren't my thing. 

Some of the ones I like are the 

MMS Design Studio Striped Canvas Cluthes

Urban Expresions Licorice Clutch

Echo Floral Bucket Beach Tote in Pink

Big Buddha Quilted Flap Cluth either color

Thanks in advance for anybody checking out my post. I really wish LBB would give us some kind of option so people would know what we're looking for when it comes to the higher priced items so that maybe it'd be easier to trade them instead of either having to go super low ball or just get stuck with it and return it later.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

so...new products updated every monday and thursday...


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened up my 3rd bag. Trading is slow. Anyone think that trading will pick up? Or, has anyone noticed when trading is good? Here's my bag now... The only thing I have traded so far is trading from the All the Rage Beaded Neclace to the Cascading earings. Any hints on what I have to do to trade the sunglasses?
> 
> ...


----------



## messyjessie (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi loves! I've been a lurker for a while and decided to finally post for advice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got a pair of sunglasses and one of the small heart BCBGeneration bracelets, and in a perfect world I'd trade them up to a BCBGeneration canvas tote. Any suggestions or am I doomed? I like the bracelet enough to keep but I'm meh on the sunglasses. I'm just afraid of losing the bracelet and having nothing else good come back in.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have the Robert Rose 3 row beaded necklace ($28) in their bag? Or does anyone have a photo of it? I'm loving it!


----------



## Shooby (Jul 19, 2012)

Messyjessy- what's the risk? Offer them and if no one gives you the bag you want, you still have your bracelet.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messyjessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi loves!
> 
> I've been a lurker for a while and decided to finally post for advice.
> ...


 Would you be willing to trade the bracelet? Is it silver or gold?


----------



## Shooby (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my dilemma: I have the blue scarf bag from Miztique (is this a good brand btw?) in my bag, which is cute but I wish there were more pictures/info about it. I'd like to see a side shot and know if there's a crossbody option, etc. The Melie Bianco bags are easy to research but I can't seem to find much on this brand...is this a reason to trade it out?


----------



## messyjessie (Jul 19, 2012)

It's the silver heart bracelet. Yeah, I mean I threw the offer out for the bags I want but no bites, yet. The trade is under by $10 or so, and I was thinking of trading around to get a better offer for the bags. Like I've had offers of the Betsey beetle earrings and pearls ones for the bracelet, but I don't know if those would trade better with the glasses. Does that even make sense? Sigh!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> It's the silver heart bracelet. Yeah, I mean I threw the offer out for the bags I want but no bites, yet. The trade is under by $10 or so, and I was thinking of trading around to get a better offer for the bags. Like I've had offers of the Betsey beetle earrings and pearls ones for the bracelet, but I don't know if those would trade better with the glasses. Does that even make sense? Sigh!


 Those are probably my offers - the betsey pearl and Beatle earrings -(Beth G.), I'm trying to get one of the BCBG heart bracelets.


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd like to trade my Betsey Johnson Two Row Flower Necklace. Anyone interested?

I am Rebecca Lunsford on LBBag.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> I'd like to trade myÂ Betsey JohnsonÂ  Two Row Flower Necklace. Anyone interested? I am Rebecca Lunsford on LBBag.Â


 I am, what are you interested in?


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am, what are you interested in?


 smaller jewelries for an equal value trade.. no bangles though.


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

sorry just got a decent trade for it so I took it up.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2012)

The only bag I've ever closed early:





I knew I probably wasn't going to trade any of it and just wanted the offers to stop. I think this is my favorite bag so far but I am probably gonna stop for awhile. Hubby's testing is coming up and then it's on to job searching and moving. Busy, busy. No time to play with my LBB.


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only bag I've ever closed early:
> 
> ...


 love it. That is an awesome bag! I don't blame you one bit! I wish I'm able to trade like that.


----------



## tweakabell (Jul 19, 2012)

It was only a day early but I try to get the full7 days of trading..


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 19, 2012)

How's trading going, everyone? I'm thinking about opening a bag today


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's trading going, everyone? I'm thinking about opening a bag today


 It was pretty slow for me this morning, but it seems to have picked up this afternoon and this evening.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have the BCBG gold heart bracelet that they would like to trade for my BCBG silver bow bracelet?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

i dunno how you girls do it! i can never trade like that!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 19, 2012)

did anyone get the All the RageBow Necklace? is it nice?

i want the skulls bracelet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone get the All the RageBow Necklace? is it nice?
> 
> i want the skulls bracelet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want the skulls bracelet too!! So cute


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have the BCBG gold heart bracelet that they would like to trade for my BCBG silver bow bracelet?


 The offers on the gold one are crazy. I have one that's a 2 item (both good items) for a total of $44. I want to keep it though! So torn.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The offers on the gold one are crazy. I have one that's a 2 item (both good items) for a total of $44. I want to keep it though! So torn.


 
I figured it would be hard to get (I've only seen one gold heart trade in the last 3 days), I was hoping that someone may get it their bag and would want the silver bow instead.


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm such a crap trader haha! Managed to get new style hibiscus tote by trading a watch I really kind of wanted and sunglasses with no good offers. Now down to tote and heart bracelet. And of course there are no good offers at all on the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

I want that white watch so bad but I don't think the one person is even budging it book so sad no white watch for me at least mine is black and not yellow!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want that white watch so bad but I don't think the one person is even budging it book so sad no white watch for me at least mine is black and not yellow!


 I have an offer for the purple one on my gold heart bracelet. I actually really like the yellow one but it is sold out. I really like the pink one too!

I'm not really digging this betsey two row flower necklace. Or my Miztique wallet. So glad I have 6 days left to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shooby (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone know- when an old item appears again (usually there's only one), does that mean its from a return? If so, would you trade for it?

Also- I had asked if anyone has info re: the quality of the brand Miztique- websites with reviews or personal experiences?

Thanks so much.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody else noticed there are items that seem to be "stuck" in the gallery.  I have been watching the news feed for 4 weeks and the one grapefruit body butter, the friendship bracelets and Presh friendship bracelet earrings have not been traded or received in a new bag but haven't left the gallery after 7 days (it's been at least 28 days).


 I'm wondering if there is some sort of glitch too, because when you send trade offers for these items they are never passed either, like the picture is stuck in the gallery but not in anyone's bag. The one I was wondering about is the silver watch ring.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know about returns -- I sent back a bag . Do I need to email them to let them know its coming?
> 
> Heres my bag at the moment:


 Yup! Call or email! You should always tell them that you are unhappy with your bag and want to send it back before you send it. That way they will know it's coming and be prepared to give you credit for your next bag or give you your money back on your credit/debit card. Now they won't know what you want to do or why it's being sent back.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm they said I was too late since that bag closed yesterday afternoon and had already gone to the warehouse, so will have to wait for it to ship. Oh well, I knew I was chancing my luck a bit there haha


 Did you talk to David? Because I know of others who have had bags canceled after they closed or had things traded out after they closed. Although, it may be because they contacted immediately after they closed? Not sure.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First of all, Ideeli.com has Disney Couture jewelry today. I just bought the hoop earrings with crystals in "when you wish" and I also bought the tinker bell hoops both for $50.
> 
> 
> ...


 Why cancel? Why not trade those tinker bell hoops instead? Those are coveted and you should get a nice trade for them.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am also willing to swap the orange bangle for the BCBG gold heart bracelet.


 That's not happening, unless you find an insane person or idiot to trade with. That bracelet is trading for $35 and up, mostly up. You might get it for both of your juko bracelets.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question is anyone having a hard time getting rid of those ben Amun bAngles? Or do they seem to be flowing?
> 
> Kelly are you going to be keeping you little Betsy ear studs??


 Do not get the Ben Amun bangles unless you are willing to trade way down to get rid of them. No one wants them. If you're lucky, you can trade them only a few dollars down for something nice and then trade up again with that.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beckydsl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the Zad Gold Bib Necklace. I'm looking for either the whale or owl bathmat + a cheapish jewely 10+. Any takers? Or is this a dead piece?


 That bib is generally untradeable, but also what I think of as a "wildcard". It does sometimes trade even or up. I doubt if you will get a two item trade for it, so just try to trade it even or up and see if you get any takers.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messyjessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi loves!
> 
> I've been a lurker for a while and decided to finally post for advice.
> ...


 Send the trade for the tote, those bracelets are coveted, you just might get the trade. Otherwise, trade the bracelet in the $35-45 range and try again.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That bib is generally untradeable, but also what I think of as a "wildcard". It does sometimes trade even or up. I doubt if you will get a two item trade for it, so just try to trade it even or up and see if you get any takers.


I've been able to trade up on it in the past, but I'd also say a 2fer is very unlikely.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really considering trading my $68 skull &amp; chain bracelet down for another Robert Rose elephant bracelet.  I've had some crazy good offers on the one I have in my bag now, but I'm not wanting to give it up!  Question is...would it be a smart move?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 20, 2012)

Good Morning LBBers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a missed trade hangover, my head hurts lol. Ever kicked yourself for making a bad choice and missing what you later realize would have been an excellent trade? Yup. Bad-Trade-Hangover time!


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness I need yalls help. I finally got the Nila coral doctors bag and now I have a trade offer for the Nila white woven bag. I really like both of them but I can't find IRL pics of either. Any suggestions of which one to keep? Has anybody seen these? Thanks guys!


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 20, 2012)

I *finally* got a BCBGeneration Heart bracelet, but it took two items valued at $44 and it's the silver, not the gold I'm really after. I'm just hoping someone with the gold one ends up preferring my silver before my trading ends. If not, I'm happy with this one, but would be happier with the gold!


----------



## SweetDea (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to LBB. I'd love some advice. Is it a bad idea to trade steve madden sunglasses for the bcbgeneration star bracelet? I've already made a few regrettable trades so I'd love any advice.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 20, 2012)

> Hey guys, I'm new to LBB. I'd love some advice. Is it a bad idea to trade steve madden sunglasses for the bcbgeneration star bracelet? I've already made a few regrettable trades so I'd love any advice.


 Only trade for the star bracelet if you want it. I traded down to get it and I am definitely keeping it. If you are trading for it because you want to trade up for other things i will tell you that the offers for it aren't that great.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not happening, unless you find an insane person or idiot to trade with. That bracelet is trading for $35 and up, mostly up. You might get it for both of your juko bracelets.


 Actually, someone offered me a trade for my blue bamboo for one of the heart bracelets (the silver I think). I was shocked. But I have had great luck trading the bamboos. I know they are not nearly as coveted as the BCBG though.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good Morning LBBers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a missed trade hangover, my head hurts lol. Ever kicked yourself for making a bad choice and missing what you later realize would have been an excellent trade? Yup. Bad-Trade-Hangover time!


 Yep! Been there!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 20, 2012)

> Oh my goodness I need yalls help. I finally got the NilaÂ coral doctors bag and now I have a trade offer for the NilaÂ white woven bag. I really like both of them but I can't find IRL pics of either. Any suggestions of which one to keep? Has anybody seen these? Thanks guys!


 Check the last few pages of the picture thread, someone got it in turquoise and they have pictures of the outside and inside.


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the last few pages of the picture thread, someone got it in turquoise and they have pictures of the outside and inside.


 Thanks I hate that lbb pictures never really seem true to color. I'm not sure I even trust the white bag to be white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really considering trading my $68 skull &amp; chain bracelet down for another Robert Rose elephant bracelet.  I've had some crazy good offers on the one I have in my bag now, but I'm not wanting to give it up!  Question is...would it be a smart move?


 I want that bracelet so bad! Which one to do you have?


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone want the she&amp;josh blue tote or the steve madden bling sunglasses...I'm not super attached to either


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that bracelet so bad! Which one to do you have?


 The copper with white skulls.  I like it quite a bit, but there might be something else out there that catches my eye!  There really hasn't been a trade come across yet that's made me want to give it up.  Now...if I could get my hands on the gold/turquoise one or the KJL elephant pendant...my bag would be shipped right this second.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want the she&amp;josh blue tote or the steve madden bling sunglasses...I'm not super attached to either


My daughter sent a trade for the blue tote, I think she offered the Steve Madden Oversized Round Metal Sunglasses and All the Rage Beaded Wire Necklace, if you are interested in those?


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My daughter sent a trade for the blue tote, I think she offered the Steve Madden Oversized Round Metal Sunglasses and All the Rage Beaded Wire Necklace, if you are interested in those?


 Aww I would be but I hate sunglasses..I always look like a giant bug in them




 I wish I could get rid of the ones I have


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 20, 2012)

> Anyone want the she&amp;josh blue tote or the steve madden bling sunglasses...I'm not super attached to either


 I just sent an offer for the sunglasses. I sent the all the rage chandelier earrings in turquoise from Beth G. Edit: someone else accepted a trade for the earrings, but how do you feel about the all the rage multi Beaded necklace?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 20, 2012)

my bag right now...started with the first item, traded for a different Betsey Johnson earrings, but still want another... :

need to trade the last. 

what do you guys think for my first bag? 





anyone want the: 'ZADFeather &amp; Chain Earrings?


----------



## beckydsl (Jul 20, 2012)

This is my bag right now. Not sure if I want to trade the Gorjana necklace. I like it but could do without but also am getting pretty lowball offers for them so I don't know. I know I want to keep the owl bath mat and I am actually really liking the iphone cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 20, 2012)

> Anyone want the she&amp;josh blue tote or the steve madden bling sunglasses...I'm not super attached to either


 Do you still have the she &amp; josh blue tote? I sent an offer from Beth G. All I have left that I want to trade is the chair decals &amp; the betsey gingham pearl earrings (a total value of $65.00).


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww I would be but I hate sunglasses..I always look like a giant bug in them
> 
> ...


 How do you feel about the Miztique Woven Wallet in Saddle and the All the Rage Beaded Wire Necklace?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the gunmetal Big Buddha tote (the one with the removable strap)...I love it, but I'd be willing to trade it for the blue or green She and Josh tote with another item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 20, 2012)

So here was the bag I started with yesterday





And my current bag





I'm not sure what else to do  I'm definitely keeping the Melie Bianco bag.  I really like the hibiscus tote in this style.  I recieved the other style a few days ago and it's going back because the straps are super awkward to put on your shoulder.

The Fydelity tote would be great for when we're at the pool, outdoors, etc, and I have wanted it, I just don't LOVE it.  It is in the color combo I wanted though.

I used to really want the earrings, but now that I have them I'm not sure I would wear them.  I love neutral colors, but they may be a bit too large &amp; dangly for me.  My favorite current earrings are the turquoise Lydell earrings - I've been wearing them all the time.  I guess that's more my jewelry style.

I also can't decide if I'd prefer the hibiscus tote in gunmetal.  I'm very indecisive tonight.  I swore I was going to wait the full 7 days this time, but I just don't know where I should go from here.  The earrings are just NOT trading at all.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm stuck with my bag too, from someone else's point of view my bag looks good, but now I want to trade half of it away, but nobody is accepting any of my offers and I'm running out of time.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm looking to trade away the Miztique foldover clutch with lock if any one is interested.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 20, 2012)

How do you start with more than 3 items?!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you start with more than 3 items?!


 I had 4 exchange credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheloves (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the Big Buddha Thalia Floral Tote in black, the one with the hibscus flowers that I'm looking to trade for a cheaper bag along with some other thing / things depending on the price, if anybody is interested. I really like the R&amp;Em Studded Gig Bag, Nila Anthony Color Block Belted Structure Bags, Nila Anthony Crochet Clutch, Nica Celia Cross Body, Bi Buddha Quilted Flap Clutches, Big Buddha Bow Clutch, MMS Design Studio Striped Canvas Clutch, and Miztique Straw Pattern Minaudiere.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 21, 2012)

Do the ipad cases trade well? I don't have an ipad so the case would be of no use to me. Just wondering because I was going to purchase another bag but I see LBB was going to put one of the cases in there.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 21, 2012)

i have the "Betsey JohnsonGingham Pearl Earrings," does anyone want to trade?

if you have the same 2 items in your bag, and you want to only trade 1 of them and offered trades up, will both be gone for trading?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have the "Betsey JohnsonGingham Pearl Earrings," does anyone want to trade?
> 
> if you have the same 2 items in your bag, and you want to only trade 1 of them and offered trades up, will both be gone for trading?


 
I had a hard time trying to trade away the Betsey Pearl Gingham earrings. I've had two of the same items before, but you have to be careful because if you offer trades, it offers for both of them and if two different people accept the trade with different items then you may lose both.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 21, 2012)

So my dilemma is this:  I've been trying to get one of the braided bracelets, and finally someone is offering it to me, but the offer is on my Sayami Blue Scarf which I had a hard time trying to get.  Now I don't know which I want more.  Decisions. Decisions.

Edited to add:  now the same person is offering the braided bracelet for my BCBG ring watch, which I also want.

The only thing that I'm waivering on is the Lydell Chain necklace with beads which I would give up for the bracelet.  So if you are the person offering it, would you take the necklace instead?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have the "Betsey JohnsonGingham Pearl Earrings," does anyone want to trade?
> 
> if you have the same 2 items in your bag, and you want to only trade 1 of them and offered trades up, will both be gone for trading?


 
I have the Robert Rose Sunset Ring available if that would be of interest to you?


----------



## xheidi (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Robert Rose Sunset Ring available if that would be of interest to you?


 do you have any good trades for that ring?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you have any good trades for that ring?


 A couple but I could go either way on it. I quite like it, so am happy to keep or trade.

I'm looking to trade my Betsey Rose Drop earrings for any type of bag, they have a lot of good offers on them, but not quite what I'm looking for yet.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A couple but I could go either way on it. I quite like it, so am happy to keep or trade.
> ...


 what kind of trades have you been getting for the ring? maybe if there is something good i'd like, i'll trade you?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 21, 2012)

EDIT: just traded it, sorry


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 21, 2012)

I think I finally have my perfect bag and ready to close I just wish I could have gotten the white watch that no one has but I'm closing with The black adrenaline watch The Betsey stud earrings True love bracelet And the eye shadow primer! Not to bad


----------



## Delicia (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I finally have my perfect bag and ready to close I just wish I could have gotten the white watch that no one has but I'm closing with
> 
> The black adrenaline watch
> ...


 
What were the offers like on the watch? I was deliberating trading for a watch but wasn't sure if it was a good trader


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 22, 2012)

Therewasnt anything special about the watches. They really traded for each other. I ended up giving it up for the elephant bracket cause I love it


----------



## denise89 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I finally have my perfect bag and ready to close I just wish I could have gotten the white watch that no one has but I'm closing with
> 
> The black adrenaline watch
> ...


 Nice! you got the true love bracelet!! &lt;3


----------



## Delicia (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm trying to trade my R &amp; Em leopard hobo ($98), If I could trade for the Nila Mosaic hobo, I'd be one happy girlie, if anyone happens to have that?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you ever have that one item that you are desperately trying to get and no matter what you offer you just can't see to get it, but you see other people getting that item.


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jul 22, 2012)

I just closed my bag with 2 days left...I just could not see myself trading any of it away.

Items in My Bag (4)





Case-Mate

iPad 2 Cally Croc Folio Case
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(10)




JUKO

Eiffel Tower Necklace
$ 42
RETAIL

View trade offers
(52)




Disney Couture

"Wish" Necklace
$ 45
RETAIL

View trade offers
(28)




Case-Mate

Peacock iPhone 4 / 4S Case
$ 40
RETAIL

Now viewing
(14)


----------



## Delicia (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ever have that one item that you are desperately trying to get and no matter what you offer you just can't see to get it, but you see other people getting that item.


 Yup, the Nila Mosaic bag, I've tried everything and offered way over, but guess it just isn't to be. Then I see it get traded for something ridiculously lower...and I'm like "Whhhaaaa"

What's your item?


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, the Nila Mosaic bag, I've tried everything and offered way over, but guess it just isn't to be. Then I see it get traded for something ridiculously lower...and I'm like "Whhhaaaa"
> ...


 
I just can't seem to get my hands on one of the a.v. max braided bracelets (I'll take any of the three colors).   I must have offered up at least 15 different items (always way above the cost) over the last 3 days.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 22, 2012)

yes! always! the skull bracelets and various of other jewelries i want!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

finally traded away the "Betsey JohnsonGingham Pearl Earrings" for the "Steve MaddenRound Frame Bling Sunglasses." still not what i really want...


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoa, have yall seen the new chat feature? Just click on any item in the gallery and there it is!! I popped it out so I can see it anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! always! the skull bracelets and various of other jewelries i want!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> finally traded away the "Betsey JohnsonGingham Pearl Earrings" for the "Steve MaddenRound Frame Bling Sunglasses." still not what i really want...


 
Would you like to trade the sunglasses for the Robert Rose Embossed Snake Print Cuff in Blue?  Only a couple of dollars down from the sunglasses.  I traded away Steve Madden Sunglasses yesterday to get something else and would love to get them back.


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, have yall seen the new chat feature? Just click on any item in the gallery and there it is!! I popped it out so I can see it anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just noticed it.  I wasn't sure what it was at first.  I find it a bit distracting, but I'm easily distracted.


----------



## xxabi (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love the she &amp; Josh tote, what's your name on LBB?


----------



## MandyMoo (Jul 22, 2012)

If I am not satisfied with my bag after trading ends, can I cancel it and not ship it?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyMoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I am not satisfied with my bag after trading ends, can I cancel it and not ship it?


 I tried that last week, but no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least you can return it for exchange credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xheidi (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to trade the sunglasses for the Robert Rose Embossed Snake Print Cuff in Blue?  Only a couple of dollars down from the sunglasses.  I traded away Steve Madden Sunglasses yesterday to get something else and would love to get them back.


 sorry. i already traded it away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have a fedora now, if anyone is interested?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm on the east coast and need to return something to LBB. How quickly do they typically process returns?

(I feel like someone asked this recently on one of the LBB threads, but I combed the boards and I must be missing it.)


----------



## seap3 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the east coast and need to return something to LBB. How quickly do they typically process returns?
> 
> (I feel like someone asked this recently on one of the LBB threads, but I combed the boards and I must be missing it.)


 It's supposed to be within 24-48 hours of receiving the return in the warehouse, but last week they were behind.  I don't know if they've finally gotten caught back up again, but one return took a week, and the other that they received 3 days later took 5 or 6 days.  The gallery looked like they did a huge rush of returns early last week because suddenly there were a lot of old items that were back again (with only 1 left).


----------



## Greenie4life (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't seem to get my hands on one of the a.v. max braided bracelets (I'll take any of the three colors).   I must have offered up at least 15 different items (always way above the cost) over the last 3 day


 If you are still interested in the av braided bracelet, I have the blue and green one as an offer for my Steve madden sunglasses. If I accept the offer, what are you willing to trade for it?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's supposed to be within 24-48 hours of receiving the return in the warehouse, but last week they were behind.  I don't know if they've finally gotten caught back up again, but one return took a week, and the other that they received 3 days later took 5 or 6 days.  The gallery looked like they did a huge rush of returns early last week because suddenly there were a lot of old items that were back again (with only 1 left).


 Thanks for the reply! I plan on mailing mine tomorrow so hopefully they'll receive &amp; process quickly : )


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 22, 2012)

My Birthday LBB closed a few hours ago. I wish the nail wraps were a different design, but other than that I'm super happy with everything I got. Started with the Betsey Johnson Hippo Necklace, the Disney Mermaid Earrings, and the brown Miztique Wallet. I kept the necklace and earrings, and traded the wallet like crazy. Here's what I ended up with:


----------



## xheidi (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birthday LBB closed a few hours ago. I wish the nail wraps were a different design, but other than that I'm super happy with everything I got. Started with the Betsey Johnson Hippo Necklace, the Disney Mermaid Earrings, and the brown Miztique Wallet. I kept the necklace and earrings, and traded the wallet like crazy. Here's what I ended up with:


 i wanted the cow necklace, elephant bracelet, tiger bracelet and those earrings! they're hard to get!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you are still interested in the av braided bracelet, I have the blue and green one as an offer for my Steve madden sunglasses. If I accept the offer, what are you willing to trade for it?


 Thank you anyway, but I actually was able to get the aqua/silver one earlier today.  But I totally appreciate the offer if I hadn't been able to get it.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birthday LBB closed a few hours ago. I wish the nail wraps were a different design, but other than that I'm super happy with everything I got. Started with the Betsey Johnson Hippo Necklace, the Disney Mermaid Earrings, and the brown Miztique Wallet. I kept the necklace and earrings, and traded the wallet like crazy. Here's what I ended up with:


 I am totally amazed at what you got from one wallet!


----------



## TonyaK (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am totally amazed at what you got from one wallet!


 It was EXTREMELY time consuming, but totally worth it!!! I may have sold my soul a bit getting the elephant bracelet!! LOL!!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so happy with my bag that I shipped a day early. I am super excited and think that this is my best one so far. Of course it was very time consuming and I made quite a few bad trades throughout, but somehow I managed the last two days to get everything I wanted. I probably will take a break for a while after this one. I started with the BCBG tote bag and 4 other items (2 of them were exchange credits).  Here is my ending bag:


----------



## denise89 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyMoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I am not satisfied with my bag after trading ends, can I cancel it and not ship it?


 They can only cancel it if your bag has not ended yet. I was on trading day 2 and realized I was not happy with my main item so I emailed them and they just cancelled my bag. They told me to pick my main item whenever I was ready. So I satisfied with that.


----------



## denise89 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy with my bag that I shipped a day early. I am super excited and think that this is my best one so far. Of course it was very time consuming and I made quite a few bad trades throughout, but somehow I managed the last two days to get everything I wanted. I probably will take a break for a while after this one. I started with the BCBG tote bag and 4 other items (2 of them were exchange credits).  Here is my ending bag:


 Wow, you have a lot of amazing items! I love all those bracelets, the starfish ring, blush and scarf. Congrats!


----------



## lushtoblush (Jul 23, 2012)

There's a new Facebook page for people like us!! 




 https://www.facebook.com/LittleBlackBagAddicts


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy with my bag that I shipped a day early. I am super excited and think that this is my best one so far. Of course it was very time consuming and I made quite a few bad trades throughout, but somehow I managed the last two days to get everything I wanted. I probably will take a break for a while after this one. I started with the BCBG tote bag and 4 other items (2 of them were exchange credits).  Here is my ending bag:


 Wow! Awesome trading - tons of great items! Super jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 23, 2012)

My birthday bag from my hubby just closed. I'm super happy!

I started with these three items:





And ended with these eight items:





I love everything! Definitely the best trading I have done so far.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherBell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday bag from my hubby just closed. I'm super happy!
> 
> ...


 Nice I would love to see pics of the Jade necklace &amp; the Robert Rose rings!


----------



## Delicia (Jul 23, 2012)

I've NEVER closed a bag with 2 items before but I don't see how I can trade either of these! They both have my heart!!! There have never been 2 purses in the history of purses that I have swooned over more lol


----------



## HeatherBell (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice I would love to see pics of the Jade necklace &amp; the Robert Rose rings!


 Sure, I will post pictures when I get my box. I hope they still aren't taking forever to ship!


----------



## Fashionb (Jul 23, 2012)

> I've NEVER closed a bag with 2 items before but I don't see how I can trade either of these! They both have my heart!!! There have never been 2 purses in the history of purses that I have swooned over more lol


 Those are both so pretty. I tried to get the betsey one, but had no luck. And I love the new sparkly one. I just have to be strong and hold off from opening another bag.


----------



## Delicia (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are both so pretty. I tried to get the betsey one, but had no luck. And I love the new sparkly one. I just have to be strong and hold off from opening another bag.


 i know right? sometimes i wonder if they know how to get us in with the most awesome stuff towards the end of the month.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 23, 2012)

i thought about trading my last 2 items for another purse but i don't want to do that unless I'm really really desperate cus i do want another bag.

in my bag right now:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've NEVER closed a bag with 2 items before but I don't see how I can trade either of these! They both have my heart!!! There have never been 2 purses in the history of purses that I have swooned over more lol
> ...


----------



## maeiland (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the sequin bag! I found a picture of it online in blue.


----------



## xheidi (Jul 23, 2012)

i decided to end my bag with this:





this is my first bag and I'm happy with it!


----------



## bluesecrets (Jul 24, 2012)

I contacted support earlier about a damaged bag I received, and they said they would send out a new one since it was still available. I'm not really sure I want a new one, as I'm worried it will have the same problems. Can I just ask for an exchange credit, or do I have to receive the bag and then send it back to receive credit?


----------



## seap3 (Jul 24, 2012)

They really make it hard for me to trade when they give me all great products right away.  




  I keep promising myself I'm going to follow all the "rules" for trading and use the full 7 days, but I keep getting attached to my items.  I just opened a bag, and even with no exchange credits the value was $196 and it had items I love, well, one I liked and was immediately able to trade it for a love.  Now I'm going to have to force myself to get unattached.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Blue, 

I think you can just ask for an exchange credit in your next bag, they shouldn't mind.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluesecrets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted support earlier about a damaged bag I received, and they said they would send out a new one since it was still available. I'm not really sure I want a new one, as I'm worried it will have the same problems. Can I just ask for an exchange credit, or do I have to receive the bag and then send it back to receive credit?


 Call back and tell them you are upset about how it's cheaply made and you really don't want another. Tell them you want the credit. With damaged items you usually don't have to send it back if you can get a picture of the damage and email it to them. If they do want it back ask for a return label since the problem is a damaged bag.


----------



## bluesecrets (Jul 24, 2012)

I contacted them again and was told that the replacement order was already placed, but I can always return it when I receive for a credit.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluesecrets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted them again and was told that the replacement order was already placed, but I can always return it when I receive for a credit.


 Hopefully the replacement comes in good condition and you're happy with it so that you don't have the headache of sending it back or having to do anything except enjoy your new bag.


----------



## bloo (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the sequin bag! I found a picture of it online in blue.


 Love that bag, but it will probably be gone before I open up my next bag.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Trading has been so slow and boring. No trades and I'm even dropping extra 20 $ to many just to have the item still no no fun I'm ready to just checkout anyone else feeling this way today?


----------



## Delicia (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trading has been so slow and boring. No trades and I'm even dropping extra 20 $ to many just to have the item still no no fun I'm ready to just checkout anyone else feeling this way today?


I feel the same way, it was the same way yesterday- especially for a Tuesday too. I know it's the end of the month but there are a lot of new bags opening and lots of new items, but it's still really slow and I can't figure out why.


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Jul 25, 2012)

I just finished a bag, and actually closed early, since trading seemed to be winding down. Maybe everyone is waiting for the new month before really getting into it?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just glad I got my watch anything else was just extra to me but my extra are just not trading at all, I keep telling myself wait it out but when there is no movements its not exciting to me I'll give it till tomorrow. I know I see all these no bags! I won't be getting a bag on the 1 st I'm gonna wait till next month for another go. Let the products switch out a little,,


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yay as I was speaking I finally put up all my little jewelry for the crystal heart earrings. So I have that and my purple reaction watch. So I'm feeling like I got what I wanted..... Thank goodness


----------



## Greenie4life (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so happy with my bag right now!! I am thinking of trading the BCBG start bracelet away since I have the true love bracelet one coming tomorrow.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

You do have a amazing bag! Sorry if I kept blowing your screen up for those heart earrings haha I was trying to get them for my sister. I got the true love bracket to. I don't really like that star bracket in people's photos after they have gotten them. Let me know if you end up keeping or trading it I closed my bag and patiently waiting for my goodies now


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh yay as I was speaking I finally put up all my little jewelry for the crystal heart earrings. So I have that and my purple reaction watch. So I'm feeling like I got what I wanted..... Thank goodness


 I've been wearing my crystal hearts since I got them! I really should switch around earrings since I own so many thanks to LBB, lol, but I really love these so much.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, the gal with the huge bag (Michelle H) just ended up with 3 hippo necklaces in her bag. I still don't know how she keeps up with all the incoming / outgoing trades.  I have a tough time with 5!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, the gal with the huge bag (Michelle H) just ended up with 3 hippo necklaces in her bag. I still don't know how she keeps up with all the incoming / outgoing trades.  I have a tough time with 5!


 Lol, she's a hippo hoarder!


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 25, 2012)

This LBB I just tried to get all items as high as I could.  I had 5 items at around $50 each and then was able to trade 2 to get the awesome Kenneth Cole Purple watch.  No matter how much I beg and plead in chat no one is offering me a "2 for" for my other items (unless I want to get the blah bangles).  I only have 1 day left, but I have spent the last 2 begging for multiple trade offers.  I even traded around in my price range to try to get a good multiple offer.  Any suggestions on how to get the multi trades?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Paula I wanted to take a few of yours for my watch yesterday but I opened the bag for the watch haha I was like this is the only reason you opened your bag its a beautiful watch! Did u end up getting it.?


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Paula I wanted to take a few of yours for my watch yesterday but I opened the bag for the watch haha I was like this is the only reason you opened your bag its a beautiful watch! Did u end up getting it.?


Yes I did!  I got the black one with the silver band, and was able to trade it for the purple faced one, so I am a happy girl.  Still have the candle and blue $50 watch and some CZ earrings, so I didn't do too bad.  Sorry to keep flooding you with offers yesterday.  I was trying my best to persuade you!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh you almost had me a couple times glad u got it!


----------



## teegardenbr (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone else notice how they are letting the nail polish and wraps inventory go down? I feel like now if they were to bring in a couple of sweet colors they would do better.

Also, I want more Cargo!!! Anyone ever try the blu-ray lip gloss?


----------



## Gernine (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey everyone!  It's my first time posting here.  I'm totally obsessed with LBB   Does anybody have the Miztique double pocket woven satchel and is willing to trade it?


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wore my ZAD hammered gold cuff that I received in my LBB 2 weeks ago for the second time today, and it broke! It's definitely cheaply made and not worth the $26 value, but I didn't mind so much because I liked it and obviously didn't pay the retail price. But now I am stuck - do you think if I contact LBB they will give me a credit towards my next bag? I kind of do not want the same item because it might break again. What would you do?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore my ZAD hammered gold cuff that I received in my LBB 2 weeks ago for the second time today, and it broke! It's definitely cheaply made and not worth the $26 value, but I didn't mind so much because I liked it and obviously didn't pay the retail price. But now I am stuck - do you think if I contact LBB they will give me a credit towards my next bag? I kind of do not want the same item because it might break again. What would you do?


 Yes, take a photo and email it to show them the damage. They should offer to replace or give you credit and just let them know you want the credit.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore my ZAD hammered gold cuff that I received in my LBB 2 weeks ago for the second time today, and it broke! It's definitely cheaply made and not worth the $26 value, but I didn't mind so much because I liked it and obviously didn't pay the retail price. But now I am stuck - do you think if I contact LBB they will give me a credit towards my next bag? I kind of do not want the same item because it might break again. What would you do?





> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, take a photo and email it to show them the damage. They should offer to replace or give you credit and just let them know you want the credit.


 Thanks Donna. I just emailed them, with photos. Hopefully they give me a credit!


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a little off topic, but I was flipping through the TV stations the other night and caught a show named "Barter Kings" on A&amp;E (I think).  The whole premise of the show is these guys own a shop where they buy small items and barter / trade them up to big things that they then sell for $$$, and that is how they pay the bills etc.  So they do the same thing as LBB, only they make a living doing it.  I think I would be living without electricity if I had to depend on my trading skills to survive, but some of you ladies would be living pretty good!!!


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a little off topic, but I was flipping through the TV stations the other night and caught a show named "Barter Kings" on A&amp;E (I think).  The whole premise of the show is these guys own a shop where they buy small items and barter / trade them up to big things that they then sell for $$$, and that is how they pay the bills etc.  So they do the same thing as LBB, only they make a living doing it.  I think I would be living without electricity if I had to depend on my trading skills to survive, but some of you ladies would be living pretty good!!!


 Same here! I would be living on the street if my income depended on me trading up and bartering. I guess i'll have to open more bags for some practice ;p


----------



## OrchidBlossom (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm new to LBB but have all ready become addicted. I'm on my second bag this month. I'm try to trade down my $98 R&amp;Em Leopard Print bag for smaller items or find someone that has the Turquioise Doctor Bag or the Nila pink &amp; blue envelope bag. Anyone have these items or know some with these items or wants my bag? Thanks!


----------



## maeiland (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OrchidBlossom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to LBB but have all ready become addicted. I'm on my second bag this month. I'm try to trade down my $98 R&amp;Em Leopard Print bag for smaller items or find someone that has the Turquioise Doctor Bag or the Nila pink &amp; blue envelope bag. Anyone have these items or know some with these items or wants my bag? Thanks!


 The Doctor Bag that is marked as Turquoise is not true to color. It's more of a green than blue. I received this bag and the color doesn't pick up on pictures/videos at all. Although I really liked the design of the bag and the greenish color didn't bother me I still have to send it back because the threads are coming out and I haven't even walked out of the house with it yet (I got my 1st LBB yesterday) It's a beautiful bag but the quality isn't there. Just thought i'd give you my 2 cents. Good luck trading!


----------



## OrchidBlossom (Jul 27, 2012)

The threads are already coming out? So sad! It's such a cute purse! And thanks! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anyone know how well the Nila quilted backpack in orange is trading? I have it offered for my Betsey garden party necklace. It wouldn't be to keep, just to trade.


----------



## DaniLeslie (Jul 28, 2012)

I just received one of my LBBs. My BCBG True Love bracelet is very tarnished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have already emailed CS about it. Just wondering if anyone else has had the same problem with the silver ones?


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how well the Nila quilted backpack in orange is trading? I have it offered for my Betsey garden party necklace. It wouldn't be to keep, just to trade.


I had the orange backpack for a few days with no decent offers, just people wanting to trade up, then last week on Wed and Thurs I had people sending decent "2 fors" that were of equal value or a little bit over.


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 28, 2012)

There's the old standby at home solution of polishing silver: put a piece of aluminum foil in a mug, put the jewelry in so it's touching it, cover with hot water and add baking soda.  The tarnish will transfer to the foil.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's the old standby at home solution of polishing silver: put a piece of aluminum foil in a mug, put the jewelry in so it's touching it, cover with hot water and add baking soda.  The tarnish will transfer to the foil.


 The bracelet is gold plated so Im not sure if that would work.


----------



## LilacBunny (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the orange backpack for a few days with no decent offers, just people wanting to trade up, then last week on Wed and Thurs I had people sending decent "2 fors" that were of equal value or a little bit over.


 Hmm...I would be happy with an equal 2fer for trading. Must consider. 

I am totally no good at the mega trading. I get scared too easily!


----------



## Shooby (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DaniLeslie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received one of my LBBs. My BCBG True Love bracelet is very tarnished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have already emailed CS about it. Just wondering if anyone else has had the same problem with the silver ones?


 Not BCBG but I had a tarnished bangle from Ben Amun and I emailed them, and CS told be to buy tarnish remover and get to work, basically. I'm waiting for the BCBG bow bracelet in the mail, I wonder if it will have the same tarnish...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 29, 2012)

Am about to get the same true love braclet ill let you know when i get it what mine is looking like is urs the gold color instead of silver ? I thought i only saw silver in this braclet? Cant remeber ! I made a video for some tips if your new to little black bag. Hope they are helpful to anyone ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AIU-av4gaE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 29, 2012)

Donna, 

What do you want for the adjustable necklace? I traded it away in my last bag and I shouldn't have!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Audiobec (Jul 30, 2012)

Do the freestyle polyurethane bright color watches ($50) or the BCBGeneration adrian transparent colored crossbodies ($48) trade up well? I love that bcbg robot necklace watch but never know if it'll trade, either. Â Any ideas how that is too? Trying desperately to hold back at least one more week before opening another bag, but I keep testing what they'd give me for the thing I'm dying for. These seem to be my hidden choices. Â I hate to break down and open a bag earlier than I planned and have things I can't trade well... I'm still just getting the hang of it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone gotten or seen the Freestyle watches? Opinions?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know, but they must have put a billion of the Freestyle watches in everyone's bags for a while there because there are so many of them out there right now it's ridiculous...almost every single trade offer I've gotten in two days includes one, sometimes two...what the heck...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know, but they must have put a billion of the Freestyle watches in everyone's bags for a while there because there are so many of them out there right now it's ridiculous...almost every single trade offer I've gotten in two days includes one, sometimes two...what the heck...


 Yeah, I got one yesterday.  I wish they wouldn't do that, because then it makes things really hard to trade.  It would be better if they rotated through the items in new bags instead of putting 50 of the same item into circulation.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica Stocker (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, I'm getting sick of them, too. Originally, I was considering one because I couldn't get my hands on the one I really wanted (the silver round face BCBG). Blah! I'm glad I didn't accept an offer for one. I really didn't love them, but I wanted a watch. I bet it's impossible to get anything good for one now unless you're super lucky. I ended up opening another bag for the watch. This site is killing me and my wallet!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww I wanted a watch like that but couldn't get the one I wanted crazy how that works. Here is a view of the elephant bracelet Betsey earrings and more if you wanna see true size on products enjoy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynpmt9y1Q5k&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't decide it I like the striped steve madden hat or not.  I think the stripes are really cute, but then it reminds me of a rug.  What do you think?


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna,
> 
> What do you want for the adjustable necklace? I traded it away in my last bag and I shouldn't have!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ???

I don't have an open bag right now and wasn't going to trade that necklace anyway. I LOVE IT!


----------



## DonnaJ (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I got one yesterday.  I wish they wouldn't do that, because then it makes things really hard to trade.  It would be better if they rotated through the items in new bags instead of putting 50 of the same item into circulation.


 I've said that a billion times already too. For heaven's sake it A TRADING SITE! That means they should be putting different things in everyone's bags, it's kind of hard to trade when everyone has the same %#&amp;$! things!


----------



## turtlemomma (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ???
> 
> I don't have an open bag right now and wasn't going to trade that necklace anyway. I LOVE IT!


 That is the weirdest thing because the LBB site showed one in your bag!  Sorry for the bother.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is trading really bad for everyone today?  Yesterday was good, today the offers are BAD and nobody is accepting anything.  Are people just waiting for the new items?


----------



## Shooby (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is trading really bad for everyone today?  Yesterday was good, today the offers are BAD and nobody is accepting anything.  Are people just waiting for the new items?


 I think it's definitely better than a few days ago. But yeah. Too many freestyle watches! My trade offers look like Andy Warhol!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

a little off topic - while the new beauty pink advertisement on the edges is pretty - it is getting a little annoying that when I accidentally click anywhere on the pink it takes me to the NB website.  I guess it's effective 






And are there any tricks to updating your avatar on lbb?  I have tried and get an "Oops" page every time.


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And are there any tricks to updating your avatar on lbb?  I have tried and get an "Oops" page every time.


 I've gotten the same error message. LBB won't let me update my pic. I even emailed CS about it and they said they were working on it. That was 2 weeks ago and I still can't upload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten the same error message. LBB won't let me update my pic. I even emailed CS about it and they said they were working on it. That was 2 weeks ago and I still can't upload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!  Good to know it's not just me.  Hopefully they'll fix it soon - I'm getting tired of my mysterious gray face.


----------



## morre22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just joined LBB finally! I just opened my bag and I have done one trade so far.. Here is what my bag looks like right now







Lydell NYC

Pearl Cluster Bracelet
$18
RETAIL

View trade offers
(10)




Big Buddha

Sequin Drawstring Bag
$80
RETAIL

View trade offers
(44)




Steve Madden

Round Frame Bling Sunglasses
$36
RETAIL

View trade offers
(34)




Steve Madden

$15 off $75 at Steve Madden
BONUS

Now viewing
(0)


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just joined LBB finally! I just opened my bag and I have done one trade so far.. Here is what my bag looks like right now
> 
> ...


----------



## seap3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Somebody just opened a bag with the elephant bracelet.  Must have been a return.  Too bad I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMA983 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  Good to know it's not just me.  Hopefully they'll fix it soon - I'm getting tired of my mysterious gray face.


 I am very tired of my gray face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where LBB ships from?


----------



## seap3 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know where LBB ships from?


 California


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy cow...there are 110 of the Steve Madden brown satchels on LBB right now.  I just sent a trade offer for it and when that number popped up, I about had a heart attack!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 1, 2012)

I do not know why I didn't join LBB sooner, trading is so fun lol


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 1, 2012)

This is my first bag.  I have the pink Steve Madden Satchel... I REALLY want the Zebra Steve Madden Tote tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't know how to post pictures of my bag yet but heres the link to it.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/214309


----------



## funstuff63 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm new to LBB. I purchased my first bag last week and have a monthly subscription. If I open a bag and then have a change of heart about the items in my bag can I choose not to buy it or am I then obligated to buy that bag? And can someone please explain to me about how the skip a month feature works? Thank you!


----------



## lyrastar (Aug 1, 2012)

I think for my next bag I'm going to try trading like crazy the first few days and then trading for what I want the last few days - any suggestions as to what I should start with to get good trade offers from the get go? I was thinking something Betsey...


----------



## Generalissima (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm so sad..I'm not feeling any of the new items enough to open a bag. I might have for that BCBG watch but trading has been awful for me lately. Anyone else taking the plunge? What did you pick?


----------



## Delicia (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad..I'm not feeling any of the new items enough to open a bag. I might have for that BCBG watch but trading has been awful for me lately. Anyone else taking the plunge? What did you pick?


 I picked the Melie Bianco Bow bag and trading has been pretty good so far this morning compared to lately- I hope it continues!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 1, 2012)

I just opened a bag and picked the Kenneth Cole watch (the white one with the white and blue bands) I've had my eye on since my first bag. I have a exchange credit in this bag so it will be interesting to see how it turns out. Trading has been okay this morning but I've only had my bag open for about 2 hrs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahhhh I said I wasn't going to open a bag but that bow bag is to cute to pass down for fall. I think it would look so adorable with a pair of jeans and a nice sweater. So I'm back in the game got the doggy salt and pepper shakers so cute!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahhhh I said I wasn't going to open a bag but that bow bag is to cute to pass down for fall. I think it would look so adorable with a pair of jeans and a nice sweater. So I'm back in the game got the doggy salt and pepper shakers so cute!


Some of the offers on the bow bag have been crazyyy this morning... but no sir-reeee.... It's going to be a long 7 days of hitting the ol pass button for that item I think, but soooo tempting


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 1, 2012)

I just opened a bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't help myself...I saw the disney pearl hoops...


----------



## xxabi (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just opened a bag with:

- Miztique Cross Stitched Tote

- Present Time White Wood Photo Frame

- BCBG Star Bracelet

I know a lot of people really love the BCBG bracelets, I don't wear bracelets, so I'd love to trade that for something! As well as the photo frame! I'm getting offers of good value on the BCBG star bracelet, but with nothing I like, so offer away.

My name on LBB is Abi Rajasegaran!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 1, 2012)

For some reason they have just put an absolute ton of those star bracelets in people's bags. They must have had a lot more come in stock, it seems to be today's freestyle watch!


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

I know delicia I simply just can't let this purse go! That's saying a lot because I really don't need another purse but I adore this one so much. The offers have been very good I have to stop looking at them haha Thats so funny about the watches . I can't believe I wanted one at a point I'm simply just over looking at them


----------



## xxabi (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason they have just put an absolute ton of those star bracelets in people's bags. They must have had a lot more come in stock, it seems to be today's freestyle watch!


  Good to know! That way I won't miss a good trade thinking I can get more for it!


----------



## cdelpercio (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I just opened a bag with





BCBGeneration Snake Print Mini Crossbody





Robert Rose Snake &amp; Spike Necklace





BCBGeneration OMG! Ring

Anyone wanna trade?? http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/216528


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone have the all the range floral tear drop earrings ? What are your thought? I'm a little worried of earrings after how huge my Betsey pearl ones are?


----------



## JennyUnscripted (Aug 1, 2012)

I am new to Little Black Bag...this is my first bag. I have the Steve Madden Satchel which I am holding onto. I just traded 2 jewelry items for the Steve Madden Round Frame Bling Sunglasses. I would like to eventually trade up from the sunglasses, little by little, to hopefully end up either with numerous good quality items or another handbag I will get good use out of. Do any of you who have been with LBB for a while have any tips for me?


----------



## Delicia (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know delicia I simply just can't let this purse go! That's saying a lot because I really don't need another purse but I adore this one so much. The offers have been very good I have to stop looking at them haha
> 
> Thats so funny about the watches . I can't believe I wanted one at a point I'm simply just over looking at them


 I'm the exact same way! Purses are my total weakness... this one is too cute!


----------



## lyrastar (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyUnscripted* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to Little Black Bag...this is my first bag. I have the Steve Madden Satchel which I am holding onto. I just traded 2 jewelry items for the Steve Madden Round Frame Bling Sunglasses. I would like to eventually trade up from the sunglasses, little by little, to hopefully end up either with numerous good quality items or another handbag I will get good use out of. Do any of you who have been with LBB for a while have any tips for me?


 Just start offering your sunglasses for trade, small dollar amounts above what they are worth. You are better off (in my experience) keeping multiple items until you are ready to trade for your final item, so if you get any trades for multiples for your sunglasses and it's equal value it would be better to take that and try to trade up your two smaller items to combine later, if that makes sense!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 1, 2012)

So I'm 2 days into trading, and it's been going well today (well, up until mid afternoon anyway), but somehow I've ended up with 3 of the echo totes. 




  I would like to end up with 1, but now I'm worried since lbb flooded new bags with them lately.  I still have a lot of time to trade, but I am going to have to force myself not to get impatient.  I really wish I would get some more multi item offers.  It's hard to trade much when you don't have lower valued items.  I am so mad I missed a good multi item offer by a few seconds a little bit ago.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

The only thing getting major hits right now is on my purse really not having a good time here so sad I hope it changes!


----------



## snllama (Aug 1, 2012)

Im out of the dark! I desperately want the zig zag big buddha clutch! It's so cute!

Anybody know of a promo code?


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't see any promo codes I wish! I have a question can you still use a promo code in placing order after you have a bag or only at the start when you open the bag?


----------



## Honicakes (Aug 1, 2012)

Did trading slow down for everyone this afternoon?  I opened a bag this morning and trading was ok for a couple of hours and now I am getting awful offers and none of my offers are getting touched.

I have:

All the Rage Flower Print Earrings

BCBGeneration star bracelet

Buddha pink quilted tote

I would post a link to my bag but I cant figure out where I get that link from.  Any advice?  This is my second bag and I feel like I have the worst luck trading. 

Thanks!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did trading slow down for everyone this afternoon?  I opened a bag this morning and trading was ok for a couple of hours and now I am getting awful offers and none of my offers are getting touched.
> 
> ...


 It did seem that trading slowed down after the morning hours today. I think it has a lot to do with the chat feature too many are trying to make trades thru that instead of just making them. This is my second bag too and compared to my first the trading is snail like lol 

To find your profile just search your display name in the friends section you should be able to go to your profile that way.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 1, 2012)

For that reason I have mixed feelings about the chat I like it but I hate it


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did trading slow down for everyone this afternoon?  I opened a bag this morning and trading was ok for a couple of hours and now I am getting awful offers and none of my offers are getting touched.
> 
> ...


 I opened my bag this morning around 7am (EST) and was getting great offers til the afternoon. Now I am getting the SAME things over and over and over. Frustrating for sure!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For that reason I have mixed feelings about the chat I like it but I hate it


Yeah I have mixed feelings about it too I think it definitely needs to be improved the program they are using is bad.. and that's putting it nicely lol.. I hate that if you scroll up and someone says something it drops you right back down to the bottom.


----------



## Honicakes (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It did seem that trading slowed down after the morning hours today. I think it has a lot to do with the chat feature too many are trying to make trades thru that instead of just making them. This is my second bag too and compared to my first the trading is snail like lol
> 
> To find your profile just search your display name in the friends section you should be able to go to your profile that way.


 I found it using Internet Explorer.  For some reason using Chrome, when I search for myself it says 1 user found but doesn't actually show anything else on the page.   Anyways... if anyone wants to trade...

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/203869


----------



## maeiland (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't see any promo codes I wish! I have a question can you still use a promo code in placing order after you have a bag or only at the start when you open the bag?


 I was able to apply the facebook10 code to my first bag about 3 days into my trading.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been trying to stay out of the chat. I found it really frustrating what people would try and waste time asking for in there. It's a lot quicker for me to just pass on all those ridonkulous asks. Mostly it seemed to go like this:

Person 1: "I have ::insert $25ish pair of earrings here:: and I'm looking for two or 3 item multi-trades only.. send me your offers.

or, and these are pretty much direct quotes

Person 1: "I'm looking to trade ::insert item here:"

Person 2: "What are the trades like on it?"

Person 1: "Terrible"

Like, wtf, form an orderly line here for the item with the terrible trades!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to stay out of the chat. I found it really frustrating what people would try and waste time asking for in there. It's a lot quicker for me to just pass on all those ridonkulous asks. Mostly it seemed to go like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah that is the same thing I have been seeing in there too. Honestly I find it really funny when people ask/say things like that. I hope LBB does something to rein it in sooner rather than later.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 2, 2012)

On an unrelated note, Klout is giving away free Essie nail polish for people with scores over 45!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 2, 2012)

My Klout score is 64 and it says, "Sorry, you're not eligible". UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone own any RJ Graziano jewelry? Is it pretty good quality?


----------



## lyrastar (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got the Betsey Garden necklace: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/146999

Not sure what I want for it, but if anyone is trying to get it let me know and we can work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lyrastar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got the Betsey Garden necklace: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/146999
> 
> Not sure what I want for it, but if anyone is trying to get it let me know and we can work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the Betsey beetle earings and the gingham pearl earings, as well as the a.v. max blue braided bracelet if you're interested in two of these three


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Klout score is 64 and it says, "Sorry, you're not eligible". UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!


 Normally if you click through it anyway they give it to you. It did that to me too lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally if you click through it anyway they give it to you. It did that to me too lol


 Somehow my Klout score went down one point to 63 since I posted this and it let me claim the perk. What the....?! LOL.


----------



## lushtoblush (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone own any RJ Graziano jewelry? Is it pretty good quality?


 I have a couple pairs of earrings. The quality is not great at all. It doesn't hurt my ears or anything, it just seems to be made with cheap materials. I don't know about the bracelets though.


----------



## beautyaddict146 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys! I've been reading this forum for a while &amp; I have two items that I'd like to trade for 2 smaller pieces of jewelry! I really want the ZAD cameo necklace and the BCBGeneration little stud earrings. So if anybody has two smaller items that they would trade me for the two tone fedora hat (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/2212/august-accessories-two-tone-woven-fedora) or this bracelet (http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3180/rj-graziano-beaded-stretch-bracelet) that i could use to trade for those two items I want I'd really appreciate it! You can just send me trade requests instead of replying on here because I'll pretty much take anything! Thanks


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone own any RJ Graziano jewelry? Is it pretty good quality?





> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple pairs of earrings. The quality is not great at all. It doesn't hurt my ears or anything, it just seems to be made with cheap materials. I don't know about the bracelets though.


 Hmmm. I have the multi-beaded bracelet in my bag ($50). I would love a couple smaller jewelry items (bracelets would be great). Anyone interested? I am Alicia Michelle on LBB.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the Purple/Silver Kenneth Cole Watch I'm looking to trade it for another watch the White/Teal Kenneth Cole one (I have one in my bag already but I'd like two so I can give one to my sister so we can match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) or other smaller jewelry items if anyone is interested


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 2, 2012)

Yayyyyy someone finally traded me the steve madden zebra tote!! Sooo happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now if i could just get rid of my crappy bracelet I'd be one happy camper.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my bag but I am going to keep it open just because I like to see what people offer. It makes me laugh when I get an offer for a $15 nail polish for my $55 item lol


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple pairs of earrings. The quality is not great at all. It doesn't hurt my ears or anything, it just seems to be made with cheap materials. I don't know about the bracelets though.


 RJ Graziano is sold at Nordstroms and Bloomingdales, they normally sell high quality products...


----------



## Jennifer247 (Aug 2, 2012)

*hi everyone! this is my first post on here! i love LBB*

*  *

*I have the pink Big Buddah puffy tote thing and the 4 chalk mugs...*

*ALL i can say is i have 5 offers for the bag and like 53 offers for the mugs... lol*

*This is my 3rd LBB and by far the worst trading ever*


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RJ Graziano is sold at Nordstroms and Bloomingdales, they normally sell high quality products...


 Agreed. The stuff I own is definitely high quality. I loveloveLOVE my RJ Graziano crystal bangles like another child.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. The stuff I own is definitely high quality. I loveloveLOVE my RJ Graziano crystal bangles like another child.


 They need to do my sanity a favor and release the silver ones before my head explodes.


----------



## Greenie4life (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright guys, I need some major help. I have these items in my bag and have 4 days left. I have been offering some multiple trades for the bcbg watch and some bags but no bite



  The bcbg bag is not for trade, but just about everything is up for trade. Anyone interested in anything??? My name is Greenie_4life in LBB also so you can look my bag up. LBB guru Donna, any tips??


----------



## Delicia (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lushtoblush (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RJ Graziano is sold at Nordstroms and Bloomingdales, they normally sell high quality products...


 The earrings I have are the gold hoops (very thin, poor quality) and the beaded with tassels. The beaded ones are ok, but I would maybe pay $20 max for them. Here are the hoops:









I thought they would be thick and solid instead of thin and simply bent around the sides. I guess it's good that they aren't heavy. Maybe I just expected too much. The bracelets look much better than the earrings, but I haven't been able to get one yet! I really like the one with round light blue and dark blue stones.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 2, 2012)

Did anyone else's earring come out like these in boxes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NojHJq8kxAA&amp;sns=em


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> RJ Graziano is sold at Nordstroms and Bloomingdales, they normally sell high quality products...


 I didn't know that Donna! Thanks, good to know.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bracelets look much better than the earrings, but I haven't been able to get one yet! I really like the one with round light blue and dark blue stones.


 I have the multi beaded bracelet in the white/blue/peach color. Do you have 2 smaller jewelry items you'd like to trade?


----------



## lushtoblush (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else's earring come out like these in boxes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NojHJq8kxAA&amp;sns=em


 Oh nooo that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you contact CS?


----------



## lushtoblush (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the multi beaded bracelet in the white/blue/peach color. Do you have 2 smaller jewelry items you'd like to trade?


 No thanks, not my style!


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder if trading is always going to be this slow from now on... :&lt;

I have the: 

Koret Let It Shine Tote

a.v. max studded hoop earrings 

Kenneth Jay Lane 3 Row Wood Necklace

Robert Rose Embossed Snake Print Cuff

Redken Rough Paste 12 Working Material 

my profile is http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/97156

I'm looking for multi-item trades.

Also I don't want my Steve Madden Coupon and I'm thinking of just gifting it to someone. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 2, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if trading is always going to be this slow from now on... :&lt;

I have the: 

Koret Let It Shine Tote

a.v. max studded hoop earrings 

Kenneth Jay Lane 3 Row Wood Necklace

Robert Rose Embossed Snake Print Cuff

Redken Rough Paste 12 Working Material 

my profile is http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/97156

I'm looking for multi-item trades.

Also I don't want my Steve Madden Coupon and I'm thinking of just gifting it to someone. PM me if you're interested.
I sent a trade for the tote, but it was only 2 items.  I just don't have many lower priced items - I keep missing the decent multi item offers by a few seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It was the Betsey necklace &amp; echo tote.  The only other thing I really have to add is another echo tote (I ended up with 3!!).  today has been really bad for trading for me too.  I'm ready to just ship because trading has been making me cranky.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a trade for the tote, but it was only 2 items.  I just don't have many lower priced items - I keep missing the decent multi item offers by a few seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It was the Betsey necklace &amp; echo tote.  The only other thing I really have to add is another echo tote (I ended up with 3!!).  today has been really bad for trading for me too.  I'm ready to just ship because trading has been making me cranky.


 I saw your offer, thank you. Unfortunately I seem to be falling in love with the tote. I probably won't trade it sorry :&lt; 

I always run out of lower priced items too! I really want to get my hands on the Redken dry shampoo and the Spring Street Vintage Treasures Drape Earrings but I don't want to trade down for them


----------



## seap3 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw your offer, thank you. Unfortunately I seem to be falling in love with the tote. I probably won't trade it sorry :&lt;
> 
> I always run out of lower priced items too! I really want to get my hands on the Redken dry shampoo and the Spring Street Vintage Treasures Drape Earrings but I don't want to trade down for them


 No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I'd just give it a try.  

We probably really could use all 3 echo totes for the pool.  My youngest daughter's beach bag is starting to look really bad.

 I think the only thing I would really like to trade is my yellow flower betsey necklace - it's just not my style and the last time I gave my daughter a betsey necklace it kept getting twisted up and broke.  Any suggestions?  I have about 3 days left.  There are some smaller items I'd like, but I also don't want to trade down a $48 item so much.  Wish my internet was quicker on all those multi item offers I miss - I go to accept and they are gone.


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I'd just give it a try.
> 
> ...


 Best of luck with your trades! 

For me I would put in a lot of offers around the same value with the necklace until someone bites, sometime you get lucky that way


----------



## seap3 (Aug 3, 2012)

opps double post


----------



## seap3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yay!  Somebody just accepted my trade offer for the deux lux cosmic love crossbody.  I had to go over by $20, but NOBODY was accepting trades for the echo totes, so I'm happy.  I'm not really sure of the color though - it looks tan in the picture but the description says pink.  Oh, well, either way it looks like it will be good for an evening out.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 3, 2012)

I just closed my bag. I got the Steve madden code via email and really don't plan on using it. I think it's 15 off 75$ if anyone is interested in using it please let me know I'd be happy to give it to you.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also I don't want my Steve Madden Coupon and I'm thinking of just gifting it to someone. PM me if you're interested.


 I also do not plan on using my SM coupon. I will gift it to someone. Even better if you have a Redken product to exchange with me.

Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/30154

I've traded myself into a hole!  I keep hoping for an awesome multi-trade offer for that sequin bag, but nothing good has come across yet.  So if push comes to shove and I get stuck having to ship those...I can turn around and return the bag and bracelets for a credit, right?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/30154
> 
> I've traded myself into a hole!  I keep hoping for an awesome multi-trade offer for that sequin bag, but nothing good has come across yet.  So if push comes to shove and I get stuck having to ship those...I can turn around and return the bag and bracelets for a credit, right?


 Yep you can. EDIT You'll have to pay for the shipping back tho

Trading has been really slow I woke up to a whole 14 offers this morning all but 2 were laughable. Why yes I would love to trade a $95 watch for a $25 bracelet...


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/30154
> 
> I've traded myself into a hole!  I keep hoping for an awesome multi-trade offer for that sequin bag, but nothing good has come across yet.  So if push comes to shove and I get stuck having to ship those...I can turn around and return the bag and bracelets for a credit, right?


 If you are going to end up returning - do you feel like gifting your Redken dry shampoo away? I'll gladly gift you my Steve Madden coupon. You can send me a PM if you like.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading has been really slow I woke up to a whole 14 offers this morning all but 2 were laughable. Why yes I would love to trade a $95 watch for a $25 bracelet...


 It kills me when people do that. I think I got an offer for $14 earrings for a $55 wallet.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are going to end up returning - do you feel like gifting your Redken dry shampoo away? I'll gladly gift you my Steve Madden coupon. You can send me a PM if you like.


 Ah...that's the one thing I'm probably going to keep...sorry!  I'm not even sure if I'll use my Steve Madden coupon either...not a big fan of the "spend a ton of money, just to save a little" promos.



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep you can. EDIT You'll have to pay for the shipping back tho
> 
> Trading has been really slow I woke up to a whole 14 offers this morning all but 2 were laughable. Why yes I would love to trade a $95 watch for a $25 bracelet...


 Okie doke...thanks for the info.  I haven't had much luck trading in any of the bags I've recently ordered.  Seems like people are hoarding their good things...haha...but I'm most definitely guilty of that too!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah...that's the one thing I'm probably going to keep...sorry!  I'm not even sure if I'll use my Steve Madden coupon either...not a big fan of the "spend a ton of money, just to save a little" promos.


 Not a problem! I figured it couldn't hurt to ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I don't want to spend $75 to get $15 off.


----------



## Generalissima (Aug 3, 2012)

Man lbb is tempting me..I don't like much in the gallery but I do love the vince camuto bangle. Just for fun I clicked on it and lbb is offering a nila anthony bag and a lydell nyc something as my starting item. Haha you know you're an addict when you want to open a bag just because your starting items aren't all the rage or some home item.

On a side note I'm so pissed! I got almost all of the robert rose stretch rings in my last bag and they promptly turned my fingers dark green..every single one of them. WTF..are they that cheap? It only took a few hours. Did anyone else have this problem or am I a freak? I wonder if I should call CS about it..What would y'all do? I just don't want to pay the shipping to send them back


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man lbb is tempting me..I don't like much in the gallery but I do love the vince camuto bangle. Just for fun I clicked on it and lbb is offering a nila anthony bag and a lydell nyc something as my starting item. Haha you know you're an addict when you want to open a bag just because your starting items aren't all the rage or some home item.
> 
> On a side note I'm so pissed! I got almost all of the robert rose stretch rings in my last bag and they promptly turned my fingers dark green..every single one of them. WTF..are they that cheap? It only took a few hours. Did anyone else have this problem or am I a freak? I wonder if I should call CS about it..What would y'all do? I just don't want to pay the shipping to send them back


 Id contact CS. I saw something on their Facebook -- someone complained about an item turning their skin green. They said to email customer service for credit and that they dont want their customers turning other colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its worth taking a picture and letting them know. Sometimes theyll pay to return it. Id guess they wont make you send it back.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lushtoblush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The earrings I have are the gold hoops (very thin, poor quality) and the beaded with tassels. The beaded ones are ok, but I would maybe pay $20 max for them. Here are the hoops:
> 
> ...


 They probably have to be light or would stretch your earlobes. There are a lot of RJ Graziano pieces I wouldn't want because they have some unusual color combinations that don't go with anything I have, but I'd say they are generally good quality. And some pieces are fabulously gorgeous!


----------



## Honicakes (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/30154
> 
> I've traded myself into a hole!  I keep hoping for an awesome multi-trade offer for that sequin bag, but nothing good has come across yet.  So if push comes to shove and I get stuck having to ship those...I can turn around and return the bag and bracelets for a credit, right?


 I don't know how close you are to the end of your trading time, but I have the Lydell NYC Disk Necklace which is a few dollars more than your bracelets.  It might help get you into a little different price bracket.  Let me know if you want to trade 

Also - I haven't figured out a way to "trade" the Steve Madden coupon - I wont use it either, but it would be nice if they were trade-able like other bonuses.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 3, 2012)

I ended up being able to get another watch for my sister so now I have two necklaces the All the rage fabric one in blue and the beaded collar necklace with the yellow and white from them too. I can't decide if I want to close my bag now or wait to see if they add any new pieces I like on Monday... decisions decisions


----------



## daisybee (Aug 3, 2012)

I screenshot this picture a few days ago. I randomly decided to trade the R&amp;Em Bag for the Steve Madden Satchel the day it came out. I honestly didn't expect it to go through since the satchel was just added and everyone was going crazy for it. Boy was I surprised when I logged in and saw it in my bag


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, I caved. Here's my current LBB that I bought. Today is day 1.



​ 
Yes! Someone trade me the Spring Street earrings for these cute drop ones (same price).



​


----------



## maeiland (Aug 3, 2012)

This will be my first time opening a bag with a referral credit &amp; return credit. After I choose my first item and they show me the preview of what i'll get should it also show the referral item &amp; return item? I feel like in the preview there aren't enough items. I choose a $36 pair of sunglasses &amp; the preview shows 3 more items, $55 jewelry, $22 jewelry, &amp; $75 handbag. My return item was worth $80 and I though one of my items would have to be at least that to cover the value. Clearly i'm confused and could use some help!


----------



## Becca8093 (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like Groupon is offering some Betsey jewelry very inexpensively!


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first time opening a bag with a referral credit &amp; return credit. After I choose my first item and they show me the preview of what i'll get should it also show the referral item &amp; return item? I feel like in the preview there aren't enough items. I choose a $36 pair of sunglasses &amp; the preview shows 3 more items, $55 jewelry, $22 jewelry, &amp; $75 handbag. My return item was worth $80 and I though one of my items would have to be at least that to cover the value. Clearly i'm confused and could use some help!


 the $75 handbag was probably your return item, they only offer an approximate value for exchanges. Honestly, it's normally less than the exchange value. 

Also, they put in your referral credit after you open the bag


----------



## snllama (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Klout score is 64 and it says, "Sorry, you're not eligible". UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!


 Rose thanks for the heads up! I just got in! 

And Leilani if you still click the see perk page you will see that it will then realize you are eligible. I had the same message on the front page, but then when I was on the actual page it let me click "Im in!"


----------



## maeiland (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rosekorime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the $75 handbag was probably your return item, they only offer an approximate value for exchanges. Honestly, it's normally less than the exchange value.
> 
> Also, they put in your referral credit after you open the bag


 Awesome, thank you! I was afraid to open my bag not knowing if I was getting all my items.

I am so silly. On the $75 bag it says exchange in the corner.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man lbb is tempting me..I don't like much in the gallery but I do love the vince camuto bangle. Just for fun I clicked on it and lbb is offering a nila anthony bag and a lydell nyc something as my starting item. Haha you know you're an addict when you want to open a bag just because your starting items aren't all the rage or some home item.
> 
> On a side note I'm so pissed! I got almost all of the robert rose stretch rings in my last bag and they promptly turned my fingers dark green..every single one of them. WTF..are they that cheap? It only took a few hours. Did anyone else have this problem or am I a freak? I wonder if I should call CS about it..What would y'all do? I just don't want to pay the shipping to send them back


 Another you-know-you're-an-addict:  You get an iPhone, and your *first* thought is, "Yay, now I can catch those really good trades immediately when they're offered when I'm at work and not have someone else grab them before I get home!"  And then your second thought is, "Ooh, maybe they'll will have an awesome case I like better than the one I just bought."

Also, on the green fingers:  I have a feeling that would qualify as "defective," and they won't have you send the rings back.  I had a body salve that was *nasty* (it smelled like cooking oil), and they gave me a credit for my next bag (*and* they forwarded my complaint to Truth Art Beauty, aka the company that made the salve, and *they* gave me a $50 credit to use on the TAB website!).


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, Zadidoll!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so happy I finally some how acquired the last BCBGeneration two toned triangle clutch






I am still debating on whether or not I should trade my other two items...


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww I wanted a watch like that but couldn't get the one I wanted crazy how that works. Here is a view of the elephant bracelet Betsey earrings and more if you wanna see true size on products enjoy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynpmt9y1Q5k&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


 You are the one who accepted my trade for the MB bow bag, can I just say I haven't screamed that loud since giving birth to my son! You made my week!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know delicia I simply just can't let this purse go! That's saying a lot because I really don't need another purse but I adore this one so much. The offers have been very good I have to stop looking at them haha
> 
> Thats so funny about the watches . I can't believe I wanted one at a point I'm simply just over looking at them


Ahhh but you did let it go, you did you did. And I love you so much for it!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's where I currently stand.





I like the Chandelier Earrings, not fond of the Tribal Collar, like the clutch and the beaded statement necklace.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 4, 2012)

This is what I have right now but I desperately want the Steve Madden Woven Hobo. Any advice? I definitely don't want to lose my sunglasses, I opened my bag with them.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I have right now but I desperately want the Steve Madden Woven Hobo. Any advice? I definitely don't want to lose my sunglasses, I opened my bag with them.


 I know some girls in chat the other day wanted to trade the woven hobo for the front pocket satchel ones might be a good idea to try to get one of those and trade for it. I was trying to get one but ended up getting something else instead, there are a lot floating around but they seem a bit hard to get right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 4, 2012)

There have been CRAZY trade offers on that woven hobo! I've been tempted to take some, but I've been dying for a big white bag for months so I refuse to trade it for anything, lol...I only got ahold of it when I made a $140 offer on it including the other Steve Madden satchel. Might be hard to get ahold of one for ya.  White bags seem to be super popular on the site!


----------



## morre22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I traded my Nila Anthony Snake embossed satchel and some how someone excepted it for the Steve Madden hobo but then I traded the hobo for the last BCBGeneration two toned triangle clutch.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have this if anyone wants to offer me like a necklace or bracelet and the dry shampoo I would love that! I'm trying to find someone to offer me at least the retail value on this....


----------



## MadamLeslie (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the BCBGeneration sequin foldover clutch in my bag (the petal/blue one), and it is just NOT my style. Cute, but just not me. The highest offer I've gotten so far is $10 below value. 

Is there anyone who would be willing to make a multi-item trade for it, adding up to the $68 value? I'll take pretty much anything (just don't want the Ben Amun bangles or nail polish or decals!)

Thanks!!

Oh, and my name is Leslie Cowart on LBB.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 4, 2012)

Aww Elle haha your so sweet trust me it was very hard to let that bag go. But I wanted those earrings for my sisters birthday because I knew shed love them and I have been forever trying to get them so you gave me just what I needed so thank you! I also ended up getting the big Buddha sequin bag so it worked out thanks for the cute post ! Made me smile.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 5, 2012)

I just got my shipment with the woven hobo and holy ish, it's huge. Cute but huge.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipment with the woven hobo and holy ish, it's huge. Cute but huge.


 I am so excited someone actually just traded me for my BCBGeneration White Snake Embossed Mini Crossbody ($78) &amp; the A V Max Flower Print Bangle ($34) 

I never thought i'd get that trade.


----------



## maryissa (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipment with the woven hobo and holy ish, it's huge. Cute but huge.


 Pictures please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maeiland (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipment with the woven hobo and holy ish, it's huge. Cute but huge.


 I just looked at the bags size and I didn't notice it's 20 inches long! I also found a picture of someone holding it (in black)

This will be the perfect bag for plane rides.


----------



## Pixiesdust (Aug 5, 2012)

WHYYYYY does no one want my BCBG Tough Love earrings??

But everyone apparently wants my ZAD Animal Print Owl earrings, lol.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh wow that is a big bag. So weird how sizes can look so different. I did another tips video for everyone hope it's helpful! Happy trading I'm gonna try to behave and wait till next month now lets see haha! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKvrVYQCCK8&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## daisybee (Aug 5, 2012)

Is anyone trading their Melie Bianco Top Handle Bag? 

This is my profile link: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/87339

I am willing to trade my Big Buddha bag for the MB bag ):


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

So I have these earrings:




And someone wants to trade theirs for mine. Exact earrings just a different color.





I'm torn. I like the coral/orange ones and I like the green/blue ones.

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/8573


----------



## rosekorime (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know what I'm going to do with my Steve Madden coupon. I don't want it and no one else seems to either


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

That Steve Madden coupon is lame.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Steve Madden coupon is lame.


 I agree, I won't be using mine either!

Oh I totally love the blue/green earrings over the coral ones btw =]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Steve Madden coupon is lame.


 I think it's cool that they added it as a bonus...but I won't be spending $75 at Steve Madden anytime soon so it will go to waste with me, as well. I definitely prefer the Redken promotion and would love more like that (only, with the free items only tradeable for each other.)


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 5, 2012)

What terrible previews today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What terrible previews today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Could not agree more


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What terrible previews today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know I was really disappointed too! I think those colors have been on the site before too haven't they?


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's cool that they added it as a bonus...but I won't be spending $75 at Steve Madden anytime soon so it will go to waste with me, as well. I definitely prefer the Redken promotion and would love more like that (only, with the free items only tradeable for each other.)


 I totally agree. Would love more Redken. In the samples vs. promo/coupons war - samples WIN with me!


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What terrible previews today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So polishes they have had on the site for months are their "new items" this week?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

Ugh. I don't mind repeat items, and in fact, there are a TON of items I wish they would bring back. But...all nail polish (and like, 2 mineralologie items)? COME ON.

If they wanted to do an all beauty update, I could get behind that. But where's the Cargo and other brands and items? Some new eyeshadow palettes or blushes?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, okay, GOOD. From facebook:

Little Black Bag Hi everyone, we put together this collage preview because we liked the fun multi-colored theme of the different shades of polish. Rest assured, there will be plenty of new releases in other categories as well, including handbags, jewelry, and other accessories. We always release products in various categories and this week is no different. We apologize if we made it seem as if we are only releasing nail polish in the preview. Thanks for the feedback and Happy Trading!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pictures please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Will do!



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just looked at the bags size and I didn't notice it's 20 inches long! I also found a picture of someone holding it (in black)
> ...


 I love it in black! And yeah, it's a perfect travel bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 6, 2012)

I want that bag! Which one is it again?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm so glad it's huge. I've been after a BIG white bag ever since I failed to get my hands on that Ivory Street Level tote.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that bag! Which one is it again?


 Steve Madden woven hobo. LBB has only had it in white so far...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want that bag! Which one is it again?


 Steve Madden woven hobo. It's white in the gallery.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Steve Madden woven hobo.


 Haha beat me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Steve Madden woven hobo. LBB has only had it in white so far...


 They've had it in brown with like gold criss-cross back then before too. I think it was back in April or May. 

EDIT: Actually I don't think it was brown. There was a taupe one and a black one in the past.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 6, 2012)

Ugh I guess I'm taking a break this week . Just not enough new stuff to wanna cycle thru trades that are so boring right now, I'm gonna wait till next month and see what's new . I just don't like trading thru the same items over and over again, exp with all the new nail polishes yikes happy trading everyone


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2012)

There are several things I like, but I'm not going to open another bag right now and deal with looking at 80,000 nail polish offers. Maybe in a couple of weeks.

Too bad, though, I reallllly like a few of those Spring Street pieces!


----------



## maeiland (Aug 6, 2012)

So I still have 4 days of trading left but I absolutely love everything in my bag. I'm tempted to ship it but i'm also curious about the new items coming out today &amp; thursday. I'm so torn. Here's what I have:


----------



## lunadust (Aug 6, 2012)

Ugh. I'm on my first bag and I keep getting trade offers with the same items over and over.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey lunadust, the way to get what you want is to flood other people with your offers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless you're waiting for 2 item trades, of course. using the chat helps some people too, just to let people know what you have up for trade.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone have the BCBGeneration Snake Embossed Mini Crossbody ($78) that they're willing to trade up with one additional item worth $10 to $12 for the BCBGeneration Snake Print Foldover Clutch ($88)? I have the full size of the white purse that I'm looking for but want the crossbody now as well. My profile.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I have the Lydell Long Pearl Drop Necklace and am looking to trade it - something of equal value. I am dying for the Lydell Multi Row Stretch bracelet - so that would be awesome. That is the same value. I'm Alicia Michelle on LBB. Please make an offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone want to trade anything with me??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/103803


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

My original bag:



 

 


 



What I currently have up for trade. I really dislike the clutch but the offers I've been getting for trades have been for $78 or LESS! I wouldn't mind a $78 item IF there was a $10 item attached with it but I'm not going to trade down more than a couple of dollars. My method is slower but I try to trade within a +/- $2 range.



 




 



My profile: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/8573


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My original bag:
> 
> ...


 If you don't like the clutch or the offers I would suggest trading down to an item that is moving better in the newsfeed and trade back up. Unless you don't have that much trading time left, in which case I suggest keeping the clutch and returning it for an $88 exchange credit in your next bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm going to take your trade suggestion. How do I check what's trading well?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to take your trade suggestion. How do I check what's trading well?


 Just keeping an eye on the newsfeed and seeing what items trade up/down. Have you offered it for all of the other higher/same priced items? The Hibiscus totes, Steve maddens, Doctor Bags and Deux Lux items all trade pretty well. I would just avoid trading down for the Fydelity bags.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup. All the same priced items don't want the green snake skin clutch. lol I've tried for the ones that are within $2 to $4 lower and no takes but I get lots of offers from the $78 and lower range. I don't mind trading for $78 item IF there was a 2nd - even if it was two $5 or one $10 item with it.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My original bag:
> 
> ...


 
 
If you don't like that clutch then why did you open with it? It's basically an un-uptradeable purse because A) it's old in the gallery and B) a limited style and not very versatile. You'll be lucky to get a downtrade within 10 dollars. I would take the down trade and then just trade up to something I want because if you wait forever on an offer that will probably never come you'll just end up messing up your bag, especially since "your" method is slower and the outdated way to successfully trade. Don't worry you'll get the hang of it eventually, moving your bag up a few dollars in 3-4 days isn't _too_ bad since you aren't quite an experienced trader yet. Donna, Girly Enthusiast, Steph, Leilani and Viv are professional traders and I'm sure would be able to teach you a few more tricks too, since I have never seen them put out a less than epic bag. Ever. Seriously you girls rock at trading I don't know how some of you pull off those amazing trades!!!


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't like the clutch or the offers I would suggest trading down to an item that is moving better in the newsfeed and trade back up. Unless you don't have that much trading time left, in which case I suggest keeping the clutch and returning it for an $88 exchange credit in your next bag.


Hahahah she beat me to it! I was typing out a reply and had to go tend to my kids before I could finish and hit post.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. All the same priced items don't want the green snake skin clutch. lol I've tried for the ones that are within $2 to $4 lower and no takes but I get lots of offers from the $78 and lower range. I don't mind trading for $78 item IF there was a 2nd - even if it was two $5 or one $10 item with it.


 Yeah, unfortunately it's just one of those items that not many people will trade full value for. I trade down my items like all the time and it always pays off, you just have to make sure you have enough time left to trade it back up.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Good to know ladies. I opened my bag with it because I thought I'd get it for my daughter (I'm putting her graduation gifts together since she graduates at the end of this school year) but the more I thought about it AFTER the more I decided I wanted the snake skin crossbody for myself since I love the white snake skin purse. LOL

I have two days left to trade so if no bites on the clutch after today then tomorrow I'll just trade down for the white crossbody that I want.


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know ladies. I opened my bag with it because I thought I'd get it for my daughter (I'm putting her graduation gifts together since she graduates at the end of this school year) but the more I thought about it AFTER the more I decided I wanted the snake skin crossbody for myself since I love the white snake skin purse. LOL
> 
> I have two days left to trade so if no bites on the clutch after today then tomorrow I'll just trade down for the white crossbody that I want.


 Actually, it would be better if you called and cancelled the bag and started over. Two days doesn't give you much time. I'm usually trying to trade up the first five days and consolidating (trading down to get what I really want) over the last two days. They will cancel if you really don't like what is in your bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait... you can cancel? I did not know that! Oh how do I love the MUT members.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 8, 2012)

I totally messed up my bag lol Hopefully I can get rid of everything lol


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 8, 2012)

I've got the silver bcbgeneration watch in my bag now.. I like it BUT I traded away my Gorjana earrings for it &amp; I'm regretting it! If anyone wants to trade, let me know! Id trade for 2 smaller items, preferably the earrings &amp; maybe a nail polish, but i would be willing to consider trades for other items. I've also got the brown echo beach tote if someone would be interested in a trade for that also!


----------



## DonnaJ (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait... you can cancel? I did not know that! Oh how do I love the MUT members.


 Yes you can. They have a happiness guarantee, so you tell them you are unhappy with what you have and that you made some rookie trading mistakes (they give new members an easier time of it.) and would like to start over, they will cancel and then you try again.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 9, 2012)

But if you cancel be sure to pick something worth the $50 to you the next time around, and then trade your other items until you are happy, because they get less friendly about cancelling a second time. lol. 






I'd actually use that technique (picking something you lovelove worth $50 to you and then trading the other stuff) until you are more comfortable with your trading skills. That's actually what I did the first few times. Heck, I remember Rilee only ever trading one item during her first super huge bag and she turned that item into like 5 or 6 more things. lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to hold off on cancelling but I did trade the green snake skin clutch for two items worth $90 - a $60 bracelet and a $30 necklace. I then took that $30 necklace and a $30 earrings and traded that for a $68 clutch.

One thing is for sure, some people have a lot of nerve asking to trade a $68 clutch for a pair of ugly $14 earrings.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to hold off on cancelling but I did trade the green snake skin clutch for two items worth $90 - a $60 bracelet and a $30 necklace. I then took that $30 necklace and a $30 earrings and traded that for a $68 clutch.
> 
> One thing is for sure, some people have a lot of nerve asking to trade a $68 clutch for a pair of ugly $14 earrings.


 I hate that! Idk why anyone would think that someone would except that offer.


----------



## lunadust (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to hold off on cancelling but I did trade the green snake skin clutch for two items worth $90 - a $60 bracelet and a $30 necklace. I then took that $30 necklace and a $30 earrings and traded that for a $68 clutch.
> 
> One thing is for sure, some people have a lot of nerve asking to trade a $68 clutch for a pair of ugly $14 earrings.


 People kept trying to trade cheap ugly stuff under 25 for my 60 Betsey Johnson sunglasses. Hahahahaha. no.


----------



## HeatherBell (Aug 9, 2012)

A lot of people are opening bags with their main item and only one other item plus the Steve Madden code. That really sucks for them, I hope they realize it's wrong and get it sorted out.


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 9, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in the echo beach tote in brown? I'd love to tradeit for 2 smaller items, preferably jewelry. Thanks


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 10, 2012)

So I was thinking that maybe we could make a LBB blacklist thread. Which things that don't trade for much...I don't I thought that it might be helpful...What do you guys think?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking that maybe we could make a LBB blacklist thread. Which things that don't trade for much...I don't I thought that it might be helpful...What do you guys think?


 What trades badly this week will suddenly get new life another week, and what is hot hot hot this week will trade for nothing the next, so it's hard to keep an accurate "blacklist" thread. I mean a foundation brush just traded for a BCBG true love bracelet so yeah, lol.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What trades badly this week will suddenly get new life another week, and what is hot hot hot this week will trade for nothing the next, so it's hard to keep an accurate "blacklist" thread. I mean a foundation brush just traded for a BCBG true love bracelet so yeah, lol.


 Your right. I was thinking like certain bangles etc. that notoriously don't trade well. But, yea it would probably be pretty hard to keep an accurate list.


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone interested in the Olivia+Joy vanish buckle tote in bronze? I'm looking to trade either a smaller handbag &amp; one small jewelry item or a higher priced jeewelry item &amp; another small item. Just looking to stay in that value range($92). Thanks!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know some exchange credits have been slow lately, but they just received my return today and within a couple hours the credits were posted to my account.  WOW!  I'm impressed with how fast that was.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2012)

My original bag was valued at $156 and had four items.



 




 



My closed bag is valued at $212 however I'm going to return the fringe purse ($66) since I couldn't ditch it (even when I offered it with a $30 pair of earrings and the $14 for a $78 purse I wanted, lol). I might keep the yellow and blue necklace since those are actually my middle daughter's school colors and she's wear it during Spirit Week OR I may just return it. The turquoise earrings and purse are going to be birthday presents for my eldest who turns 18 in a few months. I'll keep the coral earrings and the blue glass earrings for myself.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Is anyone interested in this Betsey Johnson wristlet? I'm looking for possible multiple jewelry trades... I'm trying not to get a bag this time lol I have like 1 day 15ish hours left


----------



## Fashionb (Aug 12, 2012)

> Is anyone interested in this Betsey Johnson wristlet? I'm looking for possible multiple jewelry trades... I'm trying not to get a bag this time lol I have like 1 day 15ish hours left


 How are the offers for the wristlet? I might be interested.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know some exchange credits have been slow lately, but they just received my return today and within a couple hours the credits were posted to my account.  WOW!  I'm impressed with how fast that was.


 Same here. They received my return and processed it the same day. So impressed!


----------



## TamSumner (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone have the Gorjana 3 star hoop earrings? If so, are you willing to trade &amp; for what? I opened my bag with them, and never should have traded them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 12, 2012)

I wasn't going to open up another bag this month but they gave me such a high value bag to start that I couldn't say no. The Love Drops bag is proving to be very popular but I love it too much to give it up. (Well, unless I get an extra amazing offer.) I started out with the pink/blue/purple foldover BCBG, the Love Drops pouch, the star bracelet and the Robert Rose snake and spike necklace. Still on my first day so I'm having fun trading.


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 13, 2012)

::Happy sigh:: Look what beauty I got....


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I think it is official. After I completely cancelled my acct a few weeks ago I decided to try again recently...mistake. The trading was terrible, the attitude when I cancelled was even worse. I think my LBB addiction is pretty much cured. I'll be watching it to keep an eye out for pieces and styles I like to purchase elsewhere but I'm pretty sure I'm done. It's a pity to see how bad trading has gotten just in the time I've been a member, I'd probably give it a go again in a few months.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I think it is official. After I completely cancelled my acct a few weeks ago I decided to try again recently...mistake. The trading was terrible, the attitude when I cancelled was even worse. I think my LBB addiction is pretty much cured. I'll be watching it to keep an eye out for pieces and styles I like to purchase elsewhere but I'm pretty sure I'm done. It's a pity to see how bad trading has gotten just in the time I've been a member, I'd probably give it a go again in a few months.


 People keep saying the trading has been getting worse and worse. I've only been a member for 2 months. Was it crazy good in the beginning stages of LBB?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear, vintagespade...what made the trading experience so sucky for you? I know i wasnt getting great offers, but i was able to trade fine if i made the offers myself. And who did you talk w at LBB? I've found their customer service to be fantastic so far. Hopefully if you ever try again you'll like it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

I do agree that the trading isn't great lately...but I can't really fault people for not wanting to trade something they like, so I just make sure the item I choose is worth it. I never get the giant bags that some of you get, but that's okay...I usually at least end up with 3-5 things I like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Vintage! You know, a few times I've talked myself into getting an LBB when the item I chose was not one that I really wanted, and I always ended up disappointed when that happened.  I know that it's not what the trade queens may do, but I like to keep my main item, and make sure that there are a bunch of other items on the site that I may also want.  Otherwise, even if I end up with lots of items, or high value items, if it's not stuff I want... I'm not really happy.  This last time I began with the Steve Madden front pocket and traded it away... and couldn't get it back.  Luckily for me, I LOVE the Koret striped sensation I ended up with, but this LBB could have been a disaster otherwise.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 13, 2012)

Do they email you when they receive your return? I think mine is supposed to get there today or tomorrow. Hoping for a fast turnaround, I am ready to open more bags!


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey foofoo, yes they email you when they process your return and the credit shows up on your account for your next bag. It may take them a couple of days to process it.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they email you when they receive your return? I think mine is supposed to get there today or tomorrow. Hoping for a fast turnaround, I am ready to open more bags!


 They do send an email,but check your spam folder if it seems like it should have been processed already.  I wasn't getting them and only recently saw several in my spam

They will also be listed under your account.


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 13, 2012)

I had...five? six? bags in the past three months I think. I chose something I could keep or trade, I never wait for trades, sent out tons of my own, in 7 days I made two trades. And I wasn't trying for huge price jumps, 99% of my offers were within four dollars of what I had. I've done well in the past, not epic bags, but something decent.

I cancelled via live chat, which I've used before. "I'll cancel it this time...this is a ONE time courtesy you understand?"  Which I can understand if I did it E.V.E.R.Y time but seriously? Way to make a returning customer believe they made the right decision coming back.

So, I'm pretty done. The attitude is annoying but the trading was what cinched it. I'll spend more at stores to guarantee that I'll get what I want. The chat feature was an eye opener, with 90% of people only accepting multi item trades, or trade ups of at least 5.00 it's hard to have fun. To paraphrase 'The Incredibles'  "When everyone goes for super trades....no one gets them"


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the chat function is absolutely ruining LBB. Instead of trading wildly for what they want, (which I also do, I practice what I preach, I'm no trading snob), people are in there holding items hostage and only accepting certain stuff for it. Ridiculous! I've gotten over 20 LBBs since April, but with the way chat has killed trading, well let's just say, it's made me very blaaah about opening bags how I used to.


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep, I understand completely. I love cheap stuff, I love expensive stuff. I love what I love, but to me those that do that are just like the people who scoop up everything at a sale to sell full price on ebay.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ::Happy sigh:: Look what beauty I got....


 OOOOOH OOOH OH! I own this IRL with the matching froggie bow earrings that go with. Got it on LBB about 2-3 months ago. This necklace does not disappoint! Congrats.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I understand completely. I love cheap stuff, I love expensive stuff. I love what I love, but to me those that do that are just like the people who scoop up everything at a sale to sell full price on ebay.


 Yeah, it sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( While I loved my epic haul, I'd be equally as happy with 3 things I really, really, loved. I have shipped bags in the past with just two or three things. I've had both extremes, but trading should *never* be as painful as it is right now.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 13, 2012)

It especially sucks when people whine on the chat that they have no offers and I KNOW I just sent them a decent equal or higher offer. And just ppl who spam the chat bc they are too lazy to put out trades. It was useful for me in my last few hours of trading though, to at least find out what was being offered for other items in my hunt for a specific bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 13, 2012)

Though chat definitely has some pros, and this is obviously just my personal opinion, there's far too many cons when it comes to how 95% of the people are using it. They ruin it for those awesome people using chat in legit ways or just to have fun talking/discussing items. I've seen way too many people hop onto chat and be too darn picky, only wanting to take *exact* two item offers. It's blowing my mind.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the chat function is absolutely ruining LBB. Instead of trading wildly for what they want, (which I also do, I practice what I preach, I'm no trading snob), people are in there holding items hostage and only accepting certain stuff for it. Ridiculous! I've gotten over 20 LBBs since April, but with the way chat has killed trading, well let's just say, it's made me very blaaah about opening bags how I used to.


 I agree with this 100% my first month the chat feature was not active and I had so much more fun trading. My second time around it was very slow and the offers I received were not of fair value. I tried to use the chat a few times and I kept my eye on it for the most part. The chat itself is hectic and too fast paced for the casual trader I think. Also the chat wing widget is dreadful, I couldn't stand that it would scroll down anytime someone said something so there was no point in trying to catch up to the chat.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Though chat definitely has some pros, and this is obviously just my personal opinion, there's far too many cons when it comes to how 95% of the people are using it. They ruin it for those awesome people using chat in legit ways or just to have fun talking/discussing items. I've seen way too many people hop onto chat and be too darn picky, only wanting to take *exact* two item offers. It's blowing my mind.





> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this 100% my first month the chat feature was not active and I had so much more fun trading. My second time around it was very slow and the offers I received were not of fair value. I tried to use the chat a few times and I kept my eye on it for the most part. The chat itself is hectic and too fast paced for the casual trader I think. Also the chat wing widget is dreadful, I couldn't stand that it would scroll down anytime someone said something so there was no point in trying to catch up to the chat.


 Agree with both of you. I can't stand the chat feature and wish LBB would do away with it.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree.  At first I thought it might be good, but the way it's being used is just annoying.


----------



## Noorayn (Aug 13, 2012)

So how is this discussion better than the chat feature? Other than you can actually scroll up and see previous posts?


----------



## seap3 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Noorayn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So how is this discussion better than the chat feature? Other than you can actually scroll up and see previous posts?


 I think that is what really annoys me.  Because I can't read the previous posts without it being interrupted, I don't really know what people are talking about.  I don't have time to sit there and read the posts in real time.  I think some posts get lost too.  I tried to post once, but it was not very useful because once your post is past that little box, nobody can really read it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Noorayn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So how is this discussion better than the chat feature? Other than you can actually scroll up and see previous posts?


 While we do sometimes post  "I have this, but I'd trade it for this" posts (the only time I do/would do this is if I was determined to keep an item except for one or two possible trades), most of us here are still out there TRYING to actively trade. The chat seems to be largely people who are only making pre-arranged trades, ruining the trading aspect for the rest of us.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the chat function is absolutely ruining LBB. Instead of trading wildly for what they want, (which I also do, I practice what I preach, I'm no trading snob), people are in there holding items hostage and only accepting certain stuff for it. Ridiculous! I've gotten over 20 LBBs since April, but with the way chat has killed trading, well let's just say, it's made me very blaaah about opening bags how I used to.


 So much, this. I've only opened one bag in the last month for the same reason. Instead of stimulating trading, I think it is stagnating it instead, and having the reverse effect that LBB intended.

The problem is that people don't actually usually want to keep those items, they get a false idea of what they want or what they can demand, hold them hostage, then end up stuck with them because they never reach it. For some odd reason it has encouraged people to get obsessed over the dollar value given to the items/offers rather than what they actually are. I think anyone who has been on LBB for any length of time knows, that trading down is just as important as trading up for what you want. Holding out for offers that are only $5 and over the value of your item and multis is really going to limit the possibilities.

I really wish LBB would lose the chat feature too.


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 14, 2012)

Melie Bianco is on Luxeyard.  If you wanted that white patent bow purse, it's called the Amelie and it's only $29! Lots of other cute styles, too.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 14, 2012)

The chat is useful for things like notifying people when your bag is about to close, telling people what your most wanted items are, stuff like that. But trading has gotten way slowed down from it.


----------



## Misschelly (Aug 15, 2012)

Not to add to all the chat stuff but I couldn't agree with you guys more...it 's amussing to see people say exactly what offers they want or will take like they are doing you a favor. I offer the best I can for the items I want most in hopes of getting my trade usually multi above price trades. Not only that but I agree it ruins trading there was a girl on there the other day basically telling other girls how to be shady by gifting herself items she can't trade for more trading time next month. Loop holes like this make me want to cancel LBB not because of slow trading but because I hate giving my business to a company that has so many loop holes all the self trading makes it frustrating to us who play by the rules.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Misschelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not to add to all the chat stuff but I couldn't agree with you guys more...it 's amussing to see people say exactly what offers they want or will take like they are doing you a favor. I offer the best I can for the items I want most in hopes of getting my trade usually multi above price trades. Not only that but I agree it ruins trading there was a girl on there the other day basically telling other girls how to be shady by gifting herself items she can't trade for more trading time next month. Loop holes like this make me want to cancel LBB not because of slow trading but because I hate giving my business to a company that has so many loop holes all the self trading makes it frustrating to us who play by the rules.


 I have never used the gifting feature before, but from what I understand it's not really shady. It's just like returning the items that you don't like but without waiting to receive them, shipping them back and waiting for LBB to process your credit.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the 'ZAD owl earrings in the mail today and I love them they are so cute! They are bigger than I expected them to be.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi LBBers! How does the referral credit work? In my next bag (which I haven't opened yet), I should be receiving 2 credits since 2 of my friends purchased bags. Do these show in the preview, or once you open your bag?


----------



## bluesecrets (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the 'ZAD owl earrings in the mail today and I love them they are so cute! They are bigger than I expected them to be.


 Do you have a picture of these on? I have them in my bad right now, but I'm curious about size.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi LBBers! How does the referral credit work? In my next bag (which I haven't opened yet), I should be receiving 2 credits since 2 of my friends purchased bags. Do these show in the preview, or once you open your bag?


 Only exchange credits show in the preview.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi LBBers! How does the referral credit work? In my next bag (which I haven't opened yet), I should be receiving 2 credits since 2 of my friends purchased bags. Do these show in the preview, or once you open your bag?


 Unfortunately you can only use one referral credit per bag and you can't see the item before you open. But it's usually a $25 piece of jewelry.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi LBBers! How does the referral credit work? In my next bag (which I haven't opened yet), I should be receiving 2 credits since 2 of my friends purchased bags. Do these show in the preview, or once you open your bag?





> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Only exchange credits show in the preview.


 That's what I thought - thanks!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi LBBers! How does the referral credit work? In my next bag (which I haven't opened yet), I should be receiving 2 credits since 2 of my friends purchased bags. Do these show in the preview, or once you open your bag?





> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you can only use one referral credit per bag and you can't see the item before you open. But it's usually a $25 piece of jewelry.


 Oh what a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 16, 2012)

I am on my way to my first "perfect bag", if I can just trade my $32 Steve Madden floppy hat for that $22 anchor necklace. My LBB name is Shawna Parker if anyone is willing to trade. Thanks! xoxo


----------



## Misschelly (Aug 16, 2012)

I see it as shady for the fact that you're in a sense getting extre time to trade an item you couldn't trade in the week you had your bag open. Plus I'm pretty sure that feature was made to introduce new customers to LBB. Not saying it's wrong especially if LBB allows it just another loop hole in my eyes for unfair trading, now this person has an extra item in their new bag plus an extra week to try to tade it. We all know Opening a bag with 4 items as opposed to 3 has a big advantage. just seems shady to me, my opinion but to each their own.


----------



## snllama (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally was tempted to open a bag with the new mint green Street Level cross body. EVERYBODY wants it, but its the only thing that anybody is really trying to trade for.

Is it just a slow day?

Btw, if you have an open bag and didnt see yet, there is a promo code: Dailybuzz that will get you a free item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I just opened my bag today but I'm so happy with it right now I'm tempted to ship it, LOL. I had a hard time deciding between these two bags and traded them back and forth twice...then got my hands on both of them. Had to trade down some but I don't care.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally was tempted to open a bag with the new mint green Street Level cross body. EVERYBODY wants it, but its the only thing that anybody is really trying to trade for.
> 
> ...


 
I have noticed that the jewelry and things just aren't trading like they used to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My last two bags, it's been like pulling teeth.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 16, 2012)

Still wanting the rope and anchor necklace. Trying to trade the Jessica Simpson Three Hoop Drop Earrings for them. Anyone?? Please? I just want one perfect bag, that's all!!


----------



## maeiland (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIjRW9SIHY8

This was posted on the LBB Addicts FB page. For today only (It says 24 hours but i'm not sure what time the video wast posted) If you enter LLS at checkout you'll get an extra item worth up to $50


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you so much I used the codes really thankful!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 16, 2012)

Can you use two codes on same bag??


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 16, 2012)

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE CODE!!! I GOT A FREE $50 ITEM!!!!  FIFTY DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## blushingsooner (Aug 16, 2012)

omg... i didn't need to know this.  Now I'm going to have to go open another bag!


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 16, 2012)

Yayyy!! Omg thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluesecrets (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone seen images of the ZAD owl earrings or the Robert Rose open printed collar on? I'm curious about the size of these before my bag closes.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluesecrets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen images of the ZAD owl earrings or the Robert Rose open printed collar on? I'm curious about the size of these before my bag closes.


 I will try to get a picture posted for you =]


----------



## morre22 (Aug 17, 2012)

It is getting annoying that I keep getting trades from people for one item that is either a nail polish or $16 earrings for my $68 bag.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 17, 2012)

I found a free necklace or earring deal that ends very soon wanted to share so you don't miss out. No credit card even needed! http://1saleaday.com/weloveyou/ yes I'm getting very sick of looking at silly offers I just delete them like crazy but it's funny


----------



## morre22 (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found a free necklace or earring deal that ends very soon wanted to share so you don't miss out. No credit card even needed! http://1saleaday.com/weloveyou/ yes I'm getting very sick of looking at silly offers I just delete them like crazy but it's funny


 Thank you, I totally took advantage of that!!

Lol I agree it is funny but I'm just like do they really think anyone is going to except that? I can't even get rid of my nail polish for an $18 item lol


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 17, 2012)

I know I had that issue last week with the mineralogie stuff . I thought I wasn't going to get rid off 18 $ earrings but one door lead to the next and now I have 30$ ones woah I never thought I was gonna get rid of the 18$ ones!!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 17, 2012)

Ahhhh the code still works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeatherBell (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found a free necklace or earring deal that ends very soon wanted to share so you don't miss out. No credit card even needed! http://1saleaday.com/weloveyou/ yes I'm getting very sick of looking at silly offers I just delete them like crazy but it's funny


 Thanks for posting!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 17, 2012)

The code still works...thanks for sharing!  Got a cute Betsey bee and flower necklace with it.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 17, 2012)

So I caved yesterday and opened a bag due to the code, even though I was planning on holding off until Sept 1st, but I feel I might be regretting it now. All the reasons that had been keeping me away from LBB are starting to rear their head again. The trading is verging on either the ridiculous, or molasses.

I'm almost scared to get an item for just trading purposes as I could be stuck with it for daaaaays


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 17, 2012)

Well trading is nowhere near as fun or productive as it used to be. They have too many of each item up! I can't get any trades to happen at all. I kind of just want to cancel my bag and forget giving lbb ANOTHER ANOTHER chance.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I caved yesterday and opened a bag due to the code, even though I was planning on holding off until Sept 1st, but I feel I might be regretting it now. All the reasons that had been keeping me away from LBB are starting to rear their head again. The trading is verging on either the ridiculous, or molasses.
> 
> I'm almost scared to get an item for just trading purposes as I could be stuck with it for daaaaays


 Same, I haven't had a bag since June but I dove right in and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 17, 2012)

It's funny because sometimes they have too much of an item, and sometimes they have too few of an item- either something is overloaded and there are 20 or 30 of them, completely devaluing it, or there is just 1 of it.

But this happens a lot, I think about the number of trades I send out that go out to 1 person- that's quite frequent. It leads a lot of people scrabbling over the same scarce items though, and trying to offload the same undervalued ones.

Also it skews the number of available items in the gallery. There might be over 700 items, but if up to maybe one third of those are only owned by one person--and quite likely they are not going to give them up (or if they are it will be for a very high price, due to the huge and overwhelming offers they've been getting as the sole owner-- so for the sake of argument let's call them "unavailable" to the regular trader) that makes a large chunk of those items just eye candy.

I think the balance of product is something that has major importance to the site.

I grant them that they may not be able to control the odd products that get stuck in the trade cycle and therefore become the only ones left on the site (or returns). But they can definitely control the flow and balance up to that point and not release their total stock of a certain item at once- which it sometimes seems like they do?


----------



## seap3 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would really like to open a bag with the code, especially since I have 4 return credits, but because of the bad trading (due to chat?) and the system flooding everyone with the same item I am not going to.  Right now there is nothing I really really love and have to have, but there are some nice things I would like.  But when I do the preview, it gives me things I know would be terrible to trade because everyone else is getting them too.

I think yesterday they gave a lot of people those lydell pearl earrings.  After last time when I had such a terrible time trading the freestyle watch and the echo totes I am very reluctant to get stuck with things.

I made a comment on their Facebook page a while ago, and they denied that the system floods bags with the same item.  They just attributed it to having so many open bags at the time, but if you watch the newsfeed you can see people getting the same items.  It seems like they do it when they want to get rid of a items.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really like to open a bag with the code, especially since I have 4 return credits, but because of the bad trading (due to chat?) and the system flooding everyone with the same item I am not going to.  Right now there is nothing I really really love and have to have, but there are some nice things I would like.  But when I do the preview, it gives me things I know would be terrible to trade because everyone else is getting them too.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way, I used up 3 exchange credits that I was saving for Sept when I opened this bag yesterday because of the code- so I think what I am going to have to do at this point is just skip on Sept. Not only is it too expensive to do LBB, but it is very time consuming to send out so many offers and have so little trading going on. I mean LBB seriously can take a whole lotta time, and it seems like it takes more these days to even get one trade to go through.

I'm starting to get nervous trading wild n free style anyway, because with so little movement, it is so hard to shift those things and you end up with a bunch of returns coming in the mail.


----------



## maeiland (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I found a free necklace or earring deal that ends very soon wanted to share so you don't miss out. No credit card even needed! http://1saleaday.com/weloveyou/ yes I'm getting very sick of looking at silly offers I just delete them like crazy but it's funny


 Just placed my order, thanks!


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 17, 2012)

Ladies I am so happy with my bag I have gotten everything I wanted and trading seemed so much easier for me this week maybe I just got lucky but the free product for 50$ helped out so much !


----------



## Delicia (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies I am so happy with my bag I have gotten everything I wanted and trading seemed so much easier for me this week maybe I just got lucky but the free product for 50$ helped out so much !


Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad it worked out for somebody! What did you end up with?


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 17, 2012)

Blue Juko leaf necklace been wanting forever Kenneth cole stud earrings Shar k triangle crystal earrings Deux lux love bug blue wallet and two redkin products my happy bag


----------



## snllama (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree this time around trading isnt as fun. Its not working as well so I am not as willing to spend all day trying to trade up.

Right now there are three items that i desperately am trying to get: 

-Street Level Yellow Satchel (if you have one I will give you an amazing deal!!!)

-Betsey Johnson Pig Studs (Ive offered this girl 2 item $60 dollar trades for $30 earrings)

-Street Level Color Block (pink/brown) tote

If I could get all three of these I would be happy with my bag and close it out. Even if just the earrings and one of the purses.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree this time around trading isnt as fun. Its not working as well so I am not as willing to spend all day trying to trade up.
> 
> ...


 I agree trading is sucking. I offered a $120 trade for an $80 bag and it still got denied. I thought it was a pretty awesome trade.


----------



## morre22 (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone want a 'ZAD Origami Bird necklace because I some how have two of them in my bag lol


----------



## Fashionb (Aug 18, 2012)

I also had the worst time trading this week. I had to go way over to get one item I wanted, nobody was accepting any offers for items I was offering and I got so fustrated at the end that I made a number of bad trades so my best option was to get rid of the undesirables and get a bunch of nail polishes. I think that chat feature has really ruined the fun trading experience, I hope they get rid of it! I have a return credit that hasn't been processed yet, so I'll purchase one more bag when that's processed and then I think I'm done for a while unless things change.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Blue Juko leaf necklace been wanting forever
> 
> Kenneth cole stud earrings
> ...


 Please post pics of the deux lux love bug when you get it! Dying to see!!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 18, 2012)

I just sent an item back ($26 value) and requested a return credit to my credit card instead of an exchange credit. Due to my calculations, I will only get around $9 or $10 for this item. Now I'm wondering if that was the right choice. It's so tempting to just get an exchange credit but I don't know when I will open a bag again (due to trading and $ issues). Should I email LBB and ask for them to process as an exchange credit instead? Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree this time around trading isnt as fun. Its not working as well so I am not as willing to spend all day trying to trade up.
> 
> ...


 I am getting tons of trades but nothing I am crazy about. I don't have any handbags, just jewelry that I actually really love. I am pining for a deux lux sparkle baby cosmetic bag (any color), deux lux love bug wallet (any color), or briannefaye brown scarf. I can't seem to get any of them even though I am offering good trades. Anyone have these items and willing to trade? Please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone want a 'ZAD Origami Bird necklace because I some how have two of them in my bag lol


If you still have doubles I will give you my first born for that necklace!


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 18, 2012)

For my last bag my trading has been ok this time around. I'll still be leaving but it'll be with fonder memories. Also, I have the Betsey frog and flower necklace, id love to trade for the a.v. matte silver bracelet and another small item. I'm willing to trade even or trade down a bit (that bracelet then a 10.00 item would be great and have you trading up four bucks) its a bit too whimsical for me.


----------



## snllama (Aug 19, 2012)

I got my pig betsey earrings!! So excited! 

Hopefully I can get one of the bags from my wishlist and then Ill close my bag out. Im ready to be done with this bag. Trading this weekend was painful.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my pig betsey earrings!! So excited!
> 
> Hopefully I can get one of the bags from my wishlist and then Ill close my bag out. Im ready to be done with this bag. Trading this weekend was painful.


 YAY! Those are soo cute


----------



## Delicia (Aug 20, 2012)

Seeing this contest in the background of MUT for the L.A.M.B bag at LBB does this mean we will soon be getting L.A.M.B accessories at LBB or is that just a tease?

I'd find that a little hard to believe as the regular price point for L.A.M.B. is higher than the stuff they usually do, but hey, a girl can dream!

Maybe Harajuku Lovers though?


----------



## maeiland (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing this contest in the background of MUT for the L.A.M.B bag at LBB does this mean we will soon be getting L.A.M.B accessories at LBB or is that just a tease?
> 
> ...


 LAMB's been listed under their brands page and i've been dying for them to put some in the gallery. I hope this is a good sign because IMO the gallery is looking very sad lately.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Aug 20, 2012)

Today, I just closed the closest thing to a perfect bag I've ever had...

  1- a.v. max Wooden Pendant Necklace
2- Jessica Simpson Python Getaway Tote
3- Case-Mate Rain iPhone 4 / 4S Case
4- Betsey Johnson Garden Party Charm Necklace
5- Jessica Simpson Oval Earrings with Rings 

No one would give up the anchor necklace, but the JS earrings were my second choice... thrilled with this bag!


----------



## seap3 (Aug 20, 2012)

whoops - i meant to post this in the start to finish thread


----------



## snllama (Aug 21, 2012)

One and half days left! I almost have everything I want. Just one more purse to try and get my hands on or the pocket watch wall clock. Trying my hardest, but trading is just not like it used to be!


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been so bored with trades I gave my de Leux wallet away for excitement..... Still just as dead this use to be fun


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been so bored with trades I gave my de Leux wallet away for excitement..... Still just as dead this use to be fun


 Trading is really horrible. Too many decent items totally devalued because of being overstocked. When I submit a trade offer and see that it went to over 30 people? Madness!


----------



## Delicia (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been so bored with trades I gave my de Leux wallet away for excitement..... Still just as dead this use to be fun


 It has been really tough. I'm kinda wishing I hadn't passed on some of the offers from a couple of days ago now that it's slowed down a bit. Anchor, anyone?

And PS. Straw clutches are not invited to this party. I hear there's a rocking place where where Freestyle watches and Fringe bags hang out down the street, try there.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 22, 2012)

It's crazy when a lot of Betsey is trading down.


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's crazy when a lot of Betsey is trading down.


 And damn Betsey talking me into trading my life away for those crystal heart earrings.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 22, 2012)

I know I use to never get my handss on Betsey more then one a bag now I have at least one piece waiting on a trade for almost everything this is really sad. I wish it wasn't going so down hill! I can't even imagine what another month of this what things are going to look like! Do they still have the chat feature up? I can't tell on my iPad?


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And PS. Straw clutches are not invited to this party. I hear there's a rocking place where where Freestyle watches and Fringe bags hang out down the street, try there.


 Haha. Love it.


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know I use to never get my handss on Betsey more then one a bag now I have at least one piece waiting on a trade for almost everything this is really sad. I wish it wasn't going so down hill! I can't even imagine what another month of this what things are going to look like! Do they still have the chat feature up? I can't tell on my iPad?


 I believe the chat feature is still up. I closed my bag Monday night and haven't been on the site since. But I noticed last week during trading the website was EXTREMELY slow. Don't know if this is due to the chat or what, but it was terrible.


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 22, 2012)

I suppose just to be Pollyanna about it...everything is going to be obtainable if everything is undervalued, right? Oh, wait...you can't trade for an undervalued Betsey with your even more undervalued BCBG.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I'm ready to check out! Slowest trade bag ever! I thought it was gonna keep rocking with the free pieces but guess that wasn't so checkout lane here I come,!


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'm ready to check out! Slowest trade bag ever! I thought it was gonna keep rocking with the free pieces but guess that wasn't so checkout lane here I come,!


 I opened a bag on a second account (not a cheating account, I swear, didn't trade with myself!) and closed it within two days. I loved everything in it and with the horrible trading I wasn't going to risk the things I loved on the "maybe" of something great.


----------



## snllama (Aug 22, 2012)

I am thinking I may be willing to put in a 90 dollar trade to get either my yellow satchel or the wall clock. It just sucks to have to do that.

Im not opening a bag for many many months. No matter what Im tempted by


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 22, 2012)

My mother in law opened a bag, traded a bit, tried to get her sister interested by gifting her an item but now she hates it all and wants to cancel. Problem is, her sister accepted the gift and has already shipped her bag. Will they let her cancel? I've never gifted so have no clue, she's got two days left and is trying to turn her bag around but...


----------



## snllama (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh thank you lord jesus!!! I got rid of the two multi-row fabric necklaces. I liked the blue one, but Id rather something else in my bag and I got the Betsey Garden Party necklace. 

If in the next hour I can get my hands on my clock Ill be overly happy. But either way now Im satisfied with my bag!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 23, 2012)

LBB is so fun yet so stressful at the same time lol. I always feel this mega sense of relief when my bag ends, but an hour later I'm twiddling my thumbs... ohhh sure I'll check the news feed why not.... oh that's cute.... I wonder what items I'll get if I open a bag with it... CYCLE OF DOOM


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB is so fun yet so stressful at the same time lol. I always feel this mega sense of relief when my bag ends, but an hour later I'm twiddling my thumbs... ohhh sure I'll check the news feed why not.... oh that's cute.... I wonder what items I'll get if I open a bag with it... CYCLE OF DOOM


 When I closed my bag the other night, I actually breathed a sigh of relief. Then I was thinking "what is wrong with me?!". LBB definitely is stressful! Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VintageSpade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mother in law opened a bag, traded a bit, tried to get her sister interested by gifting her an item but now she hates it all and wants to cancel. Problem is, her sister accepted the gift and has already shipped her bag. Will they let her cancel? I've never gifted so have no clue, she's got two days left and is trying to turn her bag around but...


They will not let her cancel. She should check her CC because she should have already been billed. As soon as you gift you are billed. It makes sense. Can you imagine all of the people who would gift to themselves and then cancel? Free stuff all around? I don't think so.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LBB is so fun yet so stressful at the same time lol. I always feel this mega sense of relief when my bag ends, but an hour later I'm twiddling my thumbs... ohhh sure I'll check the news feed why not.... oh that's cute.... I wonder what items I'll get if I open a bag with it... CYCLE OF DOOM


Or.. I bet that could have been my trade if I had a bag open right now.. OMG look at that fantastic multi trade that I just missed. Opens bag immediately. Life now non existent for next 7 days.


----------



## VintageSpade (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't think they would, she managed to get enough that she liked anyway so it didn't come down to that. I opened a second last bag for the Betsey heart earrings and trading is back to being terrible. From what I've seen they have no p,ans to get rid of the chat


----------



## bloo (Aug 27, 2012)

I pretty much ignore the chat, but why don't you girls like it? I pretty much do because people try to manipulate people and get them to trade more away then they wanted to. I tried it once because I really wanted the love bug wallet and someone told me to look in the chat as someone was trying to get rid of it. I already had a fantastic offer on it and they told me it was tempting but didn't like my second item. My first item was already clutch (not the $48-$50 that flooded the trades that no one wanted, but one that was like $20 more than the wallet and then a $26 bracelet. So I offered a different more popular bracelet and she still wasn't satisfied. She wanted a different clutch. Someone else took my trade and when I got it I noticed that no other trade was even close to mine in price or great items. So it seemed pretty much that the person wanting to accept the trade doesn't want to do any work, but does want a fantastic offer for their item. I'm sure we all do, but with patients someone took my offer as it was and they might have taken the less popular bracelet as well as over half didn't deny when I was talking to her. Sorry if that's someone on here, but that's how I feel. I also know that some other people try to completely take advantage of others and I do know they are on here so I won't say anymore.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 27, 2012)

Same kind of reasons bloo. They want exact items, they want the perfect items, they lie about the offers they're getting in- then they act like they're the ones helping you out and doing YOU a favor. I'm not sure why the people in there seem like that to me, but that seems to make trading harder, not easier. I feel many of the people looking to trade items there have a greedy attitude so it is more hassle-free to just put the trades through the old-fashioned way and keep it fun!

I also don't like the begging.

I know I read somewhere, maybe Facebook, from one of the LBB staff that their data shows that the chat has aided trading and has improved trading numbers hugely, although honestly speaking, that's not how I feel- but they are definitely keeping it.


----------



## bloo (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same kind of reasons bloo. They want exact items, they want the perfect items, they lie about the offers they're getting in- then they act like they're the ones helping you out and doing YOU a favor. I'm not sure why the people in there seem like that to me, but that seems to make trading harder, not easier. I feel many of the people looking to trade items there have a greedy attitude so it is more hassle-free to just put the trades through the old-fashioned way and keep it fun!
> 
> ...


 What sort of research could the do to get those results? Just that more trades have been made since the chat was added? Well other factors could have come into that. And ya since people know what to trade I can see more trades going through quicker as people know exactly what they want for the items, but it doesn't make the trading better or make it a better experience.

But I do know a lot of companies will make the changes they want for whatever reason and if we still keep buying and using their products then they won't listen to their customer base.


----------



## Shooby (Aug 27, 2012)

What I really don't appreciate on chat is that people will criticize certain items a lot as 'unwanted' etc. And they're always items that I (and many others) have and are trying to trade for other things.

Once upon a time, before chat, you had no way of knowing what other people liked, just what you liked. Both parties could end up happy with items that were on opposite ends of the style spectrum. Now it's like Deux Lux or get out. And those 'popularity' opinions really influence people, even if they may have liked their 'lesser' item before. It is fashion, after all.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 28, 2012)

I kept saying this is my last bag to myself but then when i go shopping i remember how awesome this price is for all my goods im addicted and use everything ive ever gotten !


----------



## Delicia (Aug 28, 2012)

They had some nice items come out in the gallery on Monday, but I just gotta hope they're still there this time next week. There's no way I will open another bag before September.

I'm hoping for lots of good new September additions too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone do this?: See someone open with a really great combo of 3 things, try to recreate it yourself and add that first item and then instead get offered dregs by the "stylists" ? lol I once redid the quizzes a a couple of times with no luck, so I'm pretty sure the choices are not dependent on that. Oh, and also the fact that sometimes you see several people all opening with the same 2 "stylist picked" items in the news page one after the other.


----------



## teegardenbr (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I really don't appreciate on chat is that people will criticize certain items a lot as 'unwanted' etc. And they're always items that I (and many others) have and are trying to trade for other things.
> 
> Once upon a time, before chat, you had no way of knowing what other people liked, just what you liked. Both parties could end up happy with items that were on opposite ends of the style spectrum. Now it's like Deux Lux or get out. And those 'popularity' opinions really influence people, even if they may have liked their 'lesser' item before. It is fashion, after all.


 I hadn't thought about how much all of of giving our opinions could influence others, but that is a good point! When I first had the straw clutch it was easier to trade then the last time; possibly do to all the straw purse bashing. I will be honest and say I had the MMS straw stripe pink clutch as a love before I saw everyone hated it. It's not just chat though, we all give our opinions on here. If you look at the pictures of peoples bags from the start of LBB people were def more proud of their non--girly type stuff bags. The early picture thread pages on here had more variety in style. Perhaps with there being so many of us super girly girls posting on here and chat that has influenced others to think the non sparkly stuff isn't the way to go? We should all try harder to keep more of our hated item opinions to ourselves, or at least not in public, and maybe that would help trading. I do like it better when not everyone wants the same items!


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of the things I like are not the more popular items. I am still proud of the bags that I get but I know that the items I have are not some of the things people are interested in seeing so I don't waste the time to take photos anymore. While I love the Deux Lux and the more girly items, I don't use them all the time. So while sparkly pink looks natural on Chelsey and Leilani, they look a little OFF on me. Sometimes it's nice to like some of the lesser items. It makes them a little easier to get. I will say that trading has changed from what it used to be. People expect perfect offers and multiple item offers no matter what they have. Trading has started to feel a little like pulling teeth unless you have an item that everyone wants. Some of the problems I've been having have been started in our tips though, lol. We made everyone try to be super-traders. While I still do well it does require more patience and effort than I like sometimes. I hope people haven't completely changed their style because of what we say sometimes though, I would hate to see a string of look-a-likes walking down the street just because some of our girly girls are a little more vocal


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 28, 2012)

I do think opinions have influenced the trading at a much faster pace because of the chat. Before you would kind of have to search out the info on an item now you can just go in chat and ask what people think about it. People hold onto hot items till the last minute just to see how high the offers get because they don't want to miss out on the top offer, but can't really blame them. I tend to stay away from the chat because of that and it can get heated at times over little things.


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Aug 29, 2012)

The problem is, people hold onto the hot items so long, they become less hot.  Lol.  As more of the items get added, the easier it gets for people to get them and the less they start offering.  And tweakabell, while I think the shiny girly deux lux and disney items are pretty, they aren't the ones I end up shipping, either, so I would love to see any pics of what you've received on the pic thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone have ths cute little owl clock zad necklace and are willing to trade? or the elephant Kenneth Jay Lane necklace.. i have a pair of Betsey Jonhson sunglasses, one of those new head bands (25) and a clutch I'm willing to trade


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *looKIMsopretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is, people hold onto the hot items so long, they become less hot.  Lol.  As more of the items get added, the easier it gets for people to get them and the less they start offering.  And tweakabell, while I think the shiny girly deux lux and disney items are pretty, they aren't the ones I end up shipping, either, so I would love to see any pics of what you've received on the pic thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree with Kim. While I adore Deux Lux and did get the cosmetic case in my last bag, I am not a Betsey or Disney girl and don't tend to go for the super sparkly items. I would love to see photos of anything from LBB!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 29, 2012)

I may heartheart sparkles but I really love seeing everyone's individual LBB style and A LOT of times didn't like an item at all until I saw it in a photo on here or on a YouTube video and fell in love. Post pictures everrrryone!


----------



## bloo (Aug 29, 2012)

Well opened a new bag. Was supposed to get a referral credit with it, but that didn't show up so I emailed LBB.
 





I was trying to wait until September, but there was only 1 clock left and it came with the heart necklace that I've been wanting. Wish it was the red as the necklace itself reminds me of old school gaming health.


----------



## LilacBunny (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well opened a new bag. Was supposed to get a referral credit with it, but that didn't show up so I emailed LBB.
> 
> ...


 Maybe you'll be able to trade. I've always had good luck on color trades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My one and only referral credit netted me the $10 Kikkerland Hot/Cold mug. I was not impressed...


----------



## bloo (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you'll be able to trade. I've always had good luck on color trades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My one and only referral credit netted me the $10 Kikkerland Hot/Cold mug. I was not impressed...


 I'm hoping so, but no one has the red one right now and there are at least 10 pinks. 

I've had a couple of referral codes and once I got nail wraps and another time it was the RandEM pouch after it was popular. In the beginning they used to be better with them giving $28 earrings or products closer to $25


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 29, 2012)

I might go through my stuff and take pictures later in the week. The last couple weeks have been hell, on me and my house




. Hubby finished his schooling and started his testing only to start a new job with only half his testing done, they needed him immediately. I've spent the last week and a half running around like a crazy person, packing him up, buying and shadowboxing tools, last minute run to Tuscon for a passport, etc. The only reason I've had bags open was to keep my sanity.


----------



## turtlemomma (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might go through my stuff and take pictures later in the week. The last couple weeks have been hell, on me and my house
> 
> ...


 Would love to see them when you have time!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2012)

I opened another bag. 

Why do I do this to myself??  I should cancel it.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 29, 2012)

I will say that I love when I see something at TJMAXX and it looks much better in person than LBB pics. I got the $24 lydell circle drops for a song because they were thrown in an offer because they don't trade. SCORE!


----------



## Fashionb (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened another bag.
> 
> Why do I do this to myself??  I should cancel it.


 If you cancel your bag, would you mind trading me your deux lux ditsy wristlet for my betsey johnson earrings.  I have less than 24 hours left and would love to get that wristlet.  I have an offer in from Beth G., only if you are going to cancel your bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you cancel your bag, would you mind trading me your deux lux ditsy wristlet for my betsey johnson earrings.  I have less than 24 hours left and would love to get that wristlet.  I have an offer in from Beth G., only if you are going to cancel your bag.


 I think I'm going to keep it open for a little while, because I do want the wristlet, but if trading doesn't pick up in the next day, I'll let you know!


----------



## Fashionb (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to keep it open for a little while, because I do want the wristlet, but if trading doesn't pick up in the next day, I'll let you know!


  I hope that you are able to get some of the stuff that you want so that you don't have to cancel your bag, but if you do decide to cancel my bag ends on Thursday Aug 30 at 3:30pm eastern time.


----------



## klove (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, first time poster here! I have the black Deux Lux cosmic love bag I'd like to trade. Would anyone be willing to trade the Love drops bag or The love bug wallet + any Item? Any color is fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 30, 2012)

Dangit, I wasn't going to open a bag for a while, but that She &amp; Josh pleated satchel was speaking to me...lol


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dangit, I wasn't going to open a bag for a while, but that She &amp; Josh pleated satchel was speaking to me...lol


 Me too! But after Leilani's post about the material on the she &amp; josh bow satchel, I am leary of the faux leather. I am guessing it's the exact same material....thoughts anyone?

On another note - I am wanting the deux lux sparkle baby cosmetic bag in blue/teal SO BAD it hurts! I would also take in pink! And the spring street le petit pastel shaky necklace in pink or white. Please - someone trade me. I am Alicia Michelle on LBB or if you look at my bag on the site and want to make a deal, PM me on here. I would appreciate it SO much!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! But after Leilani's post about the material on the she &amp; josh bow satchel, I am leary of the faux leather. I am guessing it's the exact same material....thoughts anyone?
> 
> On another note - I am wanting the deux lux sparkle baby cosmetic bag in blue/teal SO BAD it hurts! I would also take in pink! And the spring street le petit pastel shaky necklace in pink or white. Please - someone trade me. I am Alicia Michelle on LBB or if you look at my bag on the site and want to make a deal, PM me on here. I would appreciate it SO much!


 I think it looks like it could be a similar material but since it's not super structured like the bow satchel it may not be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the satchel needed to be so stiff to keep it's shape. I sooo hope you get your hands on the Deux Lux sparkle baby! It's so freakin' pretty. The teal color is called "twinkle" according to the tag. le siiigh. 



 That said, 2 out of 3 down for me, I need that purple one now.


----------



## DiorAdora (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy trading ladies I think I'm almost about to close out this box! I just got another box in the mail today with the melie I Ad case and Juko necklace and others you can check out in my siggy not to thrilled about the kjl earring thinking of an exchange I'll get on that tomorrow! How are everyone's trades going?


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 30, 2012)

ARGH, Who has my blue duck?!?! They need to give it to me..........


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it looks like it could be a similar material but since it's not super structured like the bow satchel it may not be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the satchel needed to be so stiff to keep it's shape. I sooo hope you get your hands on the Deux Lux sparkle baby! It's so freakin' pretty. The teal color is called "twinkle" according to the tag. le siiigh.
> ...


 Thanks Leilani - you're right it is more slouchy and less structured than the bow. However, I am trying to trade for the Miztique soft satchel in beige now. I decided it would be a more versatile fit for me. Anyone have it and interested in trading?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the deux lux purple! It's GORGE. I want the teal!


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have one of the She &amp; Josh totes, and it's really soft..I like it a lot.
> ...


 That makes me feel better incase I can't trade!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 31, 2012)

OK, so I am not totally mad at myself for having this bag open anymore because I got the confetti coin purse and the ivanka trump sequin bag but I do not want this headband. I wish it was as easy as it used to be to split a $95 item into 2-3 quality lower priced items to trade up but too bad its not. I'm hoping trading will pick up tomorrow since its the 1st and I can work some magic on this bag.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure what else to do with  my bag.  It doesn't close until tomorrow, but I am pretty happy with it.  I wanted an all jewelry bag this time since I have more than enough handbags.  I know I should wait to see what new items come out, but I don't really want to trade anything down.  There were only a couple other items I really wanted, but they wouldn't accept my trade offers no matter how crazy high they were. (the SS fireball bracelets and the SS $18 necklace).  

The SS classic beauty and the RJ earrings were loves I've wanted for awhile, and I really like the other 2 items.  It's not a huge price difference from my starting bag, but I do like all the items.   Even the Redken - although I won't use it, I think my husband will.

Current:





Starting:


----------



## AMA983 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what else to do with  my bag.  It doesn't close until tomorrow, but I am pretty happy with it.  I wanted an all jewelry bag this time since I have more than enough handbags.  I know I should wait to see what new items come out, but I don't really want to trade anything down.  There were only a couple other items I really wanted, but they wouldn't accept my trade offers no matter how crazy high they were. (the SS fireball bracelets and the SS $18 necklace).
> 
> ...


 Seap, I like your bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have the SS classic beauty in my bag right now and can't let it go.

I have offered INSANE trades for the SS petit shaky necklace and no one is giving it up. There's 1 pink and 3 whites. The pink isn't even passing. Anyone on here have either one? I was offering at least $10-20 over, and I even offered double the retail. Argh. Might have to open another bag with that as my starter piece.


----------



## Shannon28 (Aug 31, 2012)

I like your bag too Seap! I've been trying for most of that. I didn't realize how high all of those were trading, so sorry for my low ball offers.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seap, I like your bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have the SS classic beauty in my bag right now and can't let it go.
> 
> I have offered INSANE trades for the SS petit shaky necklace and no one is giving it up. There's 1 pink and 3 whites. The pink isn't even passing. Anyone on here have either one? I was offering at least $10-20 over, and I even offered double the retail. Argh. Might have to open another bag with that as my starter piece.


 I made some offers on the pink shaky necklace too.   I have the matching pink bracelet in my other bag that doesn't close for 5 more days, so it would be nice to have the set.

I'm really liking the SS jewelry.  I got the shell bracelet in my last bag and am impressed with the quality. I hope they get more.


----------



## seap3 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like your bag too Seap! I've been trying for most of that. I didn't realize how high all of those were trading, so sorry for my low ball offers.


 Thanks!  The SS stuff is really nice.  I'm sure I out some not too great offers too before I realized how some things were trading.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 1, 2012)

Urk, I really, *really* hope they put something good up for me tomorrow.  I have to get a bag since I let them charge me for last month's but didn't get one specifically so I would have an extra-big bag to play with this month, plus nothing they released in August was appealing enough for me to really want anything.  What time do they release stuff for the first of the month, anyway?  Or is it just kind of random?


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 1, 2012)

The new bonus item is Benefit cosmetics! I wish they could put them in open bags lol


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope trading is good this week!  My starting bag... (ps this has an exchange credit - hence the BCBGeneration clutch)


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 1, 2012)

Good Luck! *sprinkles trading dust on you*


----------



## lunadust (Sep 1, 2012)

Eww i opened a bag and had 30 offers of people wanting to trade me a very scary looking fabric statement necklace.


----------



## xxabi (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, there's my bag above! The clutch, tote, and sunglasses, I received from exchanges of other items from my last bag! Everything is up for trade except the laptop case! I would LOVEE two smaller jewelry items for the Betsey Johnson earrings and the sunglasses! 

I also desperately want the

- Deux Lux Wristlets (either)

- Ivanka Trump Shoulder Bag

My name is Abi Rajasegaran on LBB!


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eww i opened a bag and had 30 offers of people wanting to trade me a very scary looking fabric statement necklace.


 The fabric necklaces are not as horrible as everyone thinks. IF you get it as an above value you trade you can usually turn around and bundle it into something really nice. (If it's bundled and has a high value people don't seem to care as much that they hate it. 



) 

I'll take one as part of a trade as long as it's at least $10 over the value. That seems to be able how much you have to go down to get rid of one. AND don't forget...if you get one offered for something you don't like but it's well under $42 you can always get it and return it for something else in your next bag!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

I am so sad I opened my bag before the Benefit bonuses, boooo :'(

Here;s my current bag. I love the satchel and probably won't be trading it unless a great multi item trade pops up with a bag I like equally. I love the fireball bracelets, but I would trade them for the right offer (something close to value and ideally with a Benefit bonus). The Spring Street necklace  is cute, but I'm not attached to it...I traded down to it from one of the av max beaded necklaces that I hate. I saw real life pics and it's super cute, just dont' see myself wearing it often. 

But if I end up stuck with my bag the way it is currently, I won't be sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so sad I opened my bag before the Benefit bonuses, boooo :'(
> 
> ...


 I read on their facebook about someone saying that they opened their bag before sept. 1 and was wondering if they could get the benefit promotion. And little black bag said they would add the benefit product to their bag, just contact them by email or in the live chat.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw that on facebook to! I def emailed customer service about it! I think they should put it in all bags!


----------



## seap3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay!  They just added a benefit item to my open bag over chat.  They even asked me which one I wanted.  So excited.  I just wish I had done it with my other bag that I shipped this morning.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! They did add the Benefit bonus to my bag since it counts as my September bag, then I got another one in a trade. Here's my current bag...

Never tried Benefit mascara so I'm excited about those!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! They did add the Benefit bonus to my bag since it counts as my September bag, then I got another one in a trade. Here's my current bag...
> 
> Never tried Benefit mascara so I'm excited about those!


 You got the bad gal from me. I use that mascara all the time, I love it!


----------



## Shooby (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't photo but I am very happy with my bag, almost ready to ship but I'm trying to snag a Fydelity first (Shoshie R on LBB).

-Shannon berry bag (YES! I was 3 days into my bag when these were added, and I did a $121 offer to get it)

-black crossbody snake embossed Nila (hoping this will be a staple bag)

-bcbg ring watch

-white spring street pastel bracelet

-chain link bracelet (av max I think?)

-they're real mascara

If you have a fydelity, take note of my over-the-top, multiple-cute-item offers, and have mercy! I close in 1.5 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> -Shannon berry bag (YES! I was 3 days into my bag when these were added, and I did a $121 offer to get it)


 I opened my bag with this one (I was specifically hoping for a hippie bag or a messenger bag, and here's a hippie messenger bag in one of my favorite colors.  It is clearly meant to be!), and there have been a *lot* of $100+ offers since this round started.  There are so many high-dollar offers that I have to laugh when I see one with just a $40-60 item, assuming they're legitimate offers, and given how frequently some of these show up (that Gossip Girl sequined bag must show up every fifth offer or so), they have got to be real offers.  But there's no way I'm letting it go.  I will cancel my bag if this somehow gets removed from my bag (and given all of the glitches that can happen, I'm not counting this as an improbability).

And now I have traded up (from a $75-ish bag I wasn't having any luck trading for anything else I wouldn't mind having) to a $100 necklace that I know I'll have to drop in value to trade, but I'll be okay with that if I can find something I *want*.  I'm just not sure that's going to happen. Aside from that messenger bag, the gallery is chock full of totally-not-my-style right now. I keep hoping for an influx of home items that are not picture frames, candles, or anything related to mustaches.  I totally don't get the hipster facial hair thing.  Maybe it's because I grew up among timbercutters.  It was utility to keep your face from freezing off, not anything related to style.  And in the case of my dad and brother, it was a way to signify that they were at least old enough to drive (I have a seventeen-year-old cousin who looks older than my thirty-seven-year-old brother).


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 4, 2012)

I just opened my bag and I love it...I don't even really want to trade :/


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my bag and I love it...I don't even really want to trade :/


 ooh what is in it?


----------



## SubJunkie (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh what is in it?


 I had the time watch clock, the robert rose stone ring, and the zig zag cuff. (but it's all gone now :/)


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  They just added a benefit item to my open bag over chat.  They even asked me which one I wanted.  So excited.  I just wish I had done it with my other bag that I shipped this morning.


 I should have read these posts before closing my bag. I opened on 8/30, closed yesterday 9/3. Obviously didn't get a benefit sample bc I opened prior to the 1st. Didn't even think to call and ask about it (my bad I guess). Opened ANOTHER bag last night, got a sample. Called LBB today and spoke with Stephanie and asked if it would be possible to add another sample to my bag, and she told me no, they couldn't add one to the bag I closed (which I figured), nor could they add a sample to my open bag. I asked if there was anything else they could do and the reply I got was "well, you can trade for them". Uhm, yes I know that.

I'm really frustrated since this is my 2nd LBB in less than 1 WEEK. I was planning on taking a break after this bag, but I think I will go on hiatus for awhile. I've had awesome customer service, especially from Stephanie and Emily in the past and I am very disappointed they couldn't add a sample to my open bag since I feel I've been a great customer to them.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Sep 4, 2012)

I gave in after being clean for two months! I've fallen out of love with the necklace in my bag. Not finding anything in a comparable price range I'd like to trade for. Would love to trade down for two items totalling $35-$40. 

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/4208/kenneth-cole-new-york-beaded-y-necklace

Would really love this necklace plus another item (especially Benefit Porefessional)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/3724/lydell-nyc-2-row-chain-circle-necklace


----------



## cdelpercio (Sep 5, 2012)

be careful with trading any all the rage products... they're all listed on LBB as a higher value than on All The Rage's own website. i.e. that gross fabric statement necklace is $30 on ATR http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7798


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally found something I wanted so I opened a bag!



















I started with a Koret Triple Play Clutch (I opened a bag with this because someone said they'd give me the deux lux flip wallet (that I wanted) if I opened with that), some ugly earrings, an ugly bead bracelet, the porefessional, and a rain rainbow ugly bracelet..

I still have 6 days so hopefully I can get better things.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 5, 2012)

I opened a bag yesterday and this has been the worst and slowest trading I have ever experienced!


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you have?


----------



## rosekorime (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> be careful with trading any all the rage products... they're all listed on LBB as a higher value than on All The Rage's own website. i.e. that gross fabric statement necklace is $30 on ATR http://www.alltherageonline.com/store/product/ATRJNE7798


 I find it really funny that the ugly fabric necklace's original name is year of the dragon necklace. It reminds me more of after partying mistakes than it does of Chinese New Year lol


----------



## HelloLeilani (Sep 5, 2012)

Growing up going to Hawai'i's Chinatown weekly with my mother, I gotta say those necklaces do in fact remind me of the Chinese lion dance! That said, I still find the necklaces fug.


----------



## Delicia (Sep 5, 2012)

I am finding trading really difficult going this time around... item turn around just seems slower now, people are holding on tight to things...and also there seems fewer high quality items and a lot of crapola on the site right now. There needs to be a little bit of quality control around LBB me thinks. There's a huge imbalance of quality.

All my offers in are the same macaroni or fabric necklaces or bead cuffs. If nothing else, it's just boring.

On a side note, the shipping has really been bumming me out. I notice that some people get their packages delivered within a couple days, but my LBBs take around 1.5 weeks average to get to me, sometimes 2 weeks, and it's only coming out to MN. I wish they would just send by standard 5 day UPS or something so everyone had around the same wait time.

Ok, whine time over lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a side note, the shipping has really been bumming me out. I notice that some people get their packages delivered within a couple days, but my LBBs take around 1.5 weeks average to get to me, sometimes 2 weeks, and it's only coming out to MN. I wish they would just send by standard 5 day UPS or something so everyone had around the same wait time.
> 
> Ok, whine time over lol.


 I feel ya...it always takes me about 9 days to get mine. Considering that we actually pay a shipping fee, you'd think they could do better...


----------



## Greenie4life (Sep 5, 2012)

I am soooo happy!!



 My bag closes tomorrow morning but i am done trading and can't wait to receive my deux lux box of goodies!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found something I wanted so I opened a bag!
> 
> ...


 Omg I was trying so hard to get that duck necklace before I closed. I was offering $80+ handbags for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you all see the kindergarten art project necklaces are showing as sold out? Woohoo, maybe they'll be off the site by the time I give in and order another bag.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you all see the kindergarten art project necklaces are showing as sold out? Woohoo, maybe they'll be off the site by the time I give in and order another bag.


 Unfortunately, they'll start showing up with "It's Back!" logo pretty soon when the returns start rolling in.  Along with the fabric statement necklaces.  I'm sure some people accepted them just because they knew they could return them and get a pretty good return credit later.  

Not looking forward to that.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, I'm having a decent trading week!  I got rid of that hideous bead necklace (granted, I had to trade way down, but I was aware of that when I accepted the trade), I scored the iPhone case I wanted, and I've traded the other items up to a decent value to feel okay with trading *way* down Thursday and Friday after the new items start working their way onto the trading floor.  And, oh, hot damn, the FB preview is *very* promising.

(Side note:  I view trading stuff I don't particularly want for other things I don't particularly want as a game.  I call it the Game of Meh.  As in "Meh, I'm not really crazy about this purse being offered, but it's a trade up, so what the meh.  I don't really want this piece of jewelry, and I know it will require a big trade down to get anything I actually like, but it's a big trade up, and, meh, if I can't trade it for something I want, I can just return it."  I am actually working on a list of rules.)


----------



## Pellen (Sep 5, 2012)

Well LBB finally lured me in with a bag that I flat out fell in love with! This is what I started my bag with.





I have traded away everything but the Street Level Satchel and the Studs. I am not budging on the Bag but I sooooo want the Studs gone, but nothing has come up in trade that was worth it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, didn't even think of that. I can somewhat see something cute/acceptable in the beaded ones (not that I like them or WANT them...) but those fabric ones are literally the ugliest pieces of jewelry I have ever seen. I cannot imagine anyone ever wanting to wear something like that, and I very rarely feel that way about things.


 Whoever designed those should be fired


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

This is my bag now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Sep 5, 2012)

I am in lusting need of the ZAD animal rings necklace, omgggggg I would hate to try to trade away 2 things together just for it though...


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Pellen~ the purse you picked is what's calling my name right now. I've come up with about 5 reasons I "deserve" another bag, even though I closed 2 days ago.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pellen~ the purse you picked is what's calling my name right now. I've come up with about 5 reasons I "deserve" another bag, even though I closed 2 days ago.


Yup, it gave me a melty feeling when I saw it and it was all over, I just saw on fb that they are putting out the black one tomorrow.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, it gave me a melty feeling when I saw it and it was all over, I just saw on fb that they are putting out the black one tomorrow.


 That green bag is really nice I'm probably going to go for the black one tomorrow if I don't see anything else I like.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Sep 6, 2012)

So anyone on here have the ZAD animal rings necklace in their current bags??? And what would it take for me to me to have it from you? At the moment I have 3 different separate things offered for it.


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Greenie4life* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 6, 2012)

Pellen - I am wearing the animal rings necklace today, I love it!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pellen - I am wearing the animal rings necklace today, I love it!


I hope hope hope someone takes one of my offers. I still have a few though most have turned me down, le sighhhhhhhh. LOL.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope so, too! It's a great piece!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 6, 2012)

why everytime I open a new bag and tell myself I'm really going to dedicate myself to it do I like everything in it and not want to trade any of it away? /lbb problems.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why everytime I open a new bag and tell myself I'm really going to dedicate myself to it do I like everything in it and not want to trade any of it away? /lbb problems.


 I keep having people try to trade me the hoops for the Zad etched gold cuff  crazy price difference!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 6, 2012)

lol welp, I messed that one up pretty fast by trading the two things I wanted most for something I thought would have great trade offers but didn't. I'm tempted to just ship it now so I can return most of it sooner lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 6, 2012)

I traded my BJ sunglasses (untradeable) for a baby flip wallet (dupe) and that for 2 bracelets. Hoorah. Now if only I could snag one of the bags I want.


----------



## Delicia (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't had a trade go through in 2 days, all the trades coming in are the same and I'm about ready to throw in the towel.

I don't know what's changed, but sure enough something has over the last few months. I didn't suddenly become a sucky trader who attracted macaroni necklaces like a magnet. Or maybe I did and nobodies telling me.

A huge portion of the stuff floating around is just junk, literally junk. I wouldn't give it away.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats the problem, I agree. Trade for ANYTHING in the 35-45 range and all you have are offers of the same 5 ugly necklaces.


----------



## Delicia (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats the problem, I agree. Trade for ANYTHING in the 35-45 range and all you have are offers of the same 5 ugly necklaces.


 Unless one of the items in your bag happens to be a decent handbag.

Prepare to get excited..

Then all your offers are combos of 2 of the same ugly necklaces. Occasionally sweetened with a free mascara.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unless one of the items in your bag happens to be a decent handbag.
> ...


Or earrings, horrible cheapy earrings, everyone keeps offering them for my decent stuff!


----------



## seap3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is anyone else not getting tracking #s for bags closed this week?  I have 2 bags that i closed over the weekend and neither one has a tracking #.   I also haven't received the shipping email for either, even though they say shipped on the site (and my card was charged)


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else not getting tracking #s for bags closed this week?  I have 2 bags that i closed over the weekend and neither one has a tracking #.   I also haven't received the shipping email for either, even though they say shipped on the site (and my card was charged)


Someone forgot to scan all the outgoing boxes is what CS told me. The scan is what initiates the tracing email. They sent tracking after I emailed.


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else not getting tracking #s for bags closed this week?  I have 2 bags that i closed over the weekend and neither one has a tracking #.   I also haven't received the shipping email for either, even though they say shipped on the site (and my card was charged)





> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone forgot to scan all the outgoing boxes is what CS told me. The scan is what initiates the tracing email. They sent tracking after I emailed.


 Same here. I received an email from UPS with a tracking number. I assumed it was for my LBB but I never got the LBB email, even though my account shows it shipped Monday. I emailed CS today and was told the same thing - it wasn't originally scanned.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok I am having my first bag and trading issue.... First bag, but it's been an awesome ride thus far. I traded the All the Rage tropical bangle for the All the Rage beaded cuff in the green colors... And no one is willing to trade anything near its worth for it. Do I wait it out or go ahead with the $16.00 Robert Rose Crystal Ball and Chain earrings trade that has been offered??? I have almost 20 trade offers put out there for it, but everyone is turning then down. HELP!!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am having my first bag and trading issue.... First bag, but it's been an awesome ride thus far. I traded the All the Rage tropical bangle for the All the Rage beaded cuff in the green colors... And no one is willing to trade anything near its worth for it. Do I wait it out or go ahead with the $16.00 Robert Rose Crystal Ball and Chain earrings trade that has been offered??? I have almost 20 trade offers put out there for it, but everyone is turning then down. HELP!!!


 How long have you had that cuff?  It's probably going to end up being traded down in order to get it out of your bag unless you bundle it, but I would not trade it for those earrings.  Twenty trades isn't enough for that cuff.  It was one of my opening added items, and I think I had an offer out for every single item in the gallery within the ten dollar range with a one hundred percent failure rate.  I finally traded down to that tropical bangle, and then I made the mistake of trading "up" to one of those macaroni necklaces (the value of the necklace was higher, and I accepted the trade with the thought that I would most likely end up returning it), and it took *ages* for me to get rid of *that* one (so I don't have to return that item after all).

And speaking of taking ages to get rid of something, I thought I would never find someone willing to take that orange-brimmed hat off my hands.  I *hate* orange, but it was another trade up for the sake of trading up (the reason I traded it away was because it was orange, and I traded it for a picture frame -- and, ironically, I then traded the picture frame  that I got because I hate orange for an orange necklace.  But!  It's a hippie beaded necklace, and my love of all things hippie supersedes my hatred of orange).  Now I'm trying to trade that orange-and-aqua triangle clutch, and I'm willing to trade down, but I'm trying to figure out just how much I'm willing to trade down and for what.  I would definitely be willing to trade down to that aqua houndstooth scarf.  I've actually got an offer out for that, but there's only one of those scarves, and that person isn't accepting or canceling, so I don't know whether they're not around to trade or if they're holding out for a better offer.

(And I have to confess that I'm seriously considering opening another bag when this one closes solely to get that Buddha necklace.  I'm not having any luck trading for it.  I'll have to see how the last day of trading goes, though.)


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Sep 7, 2012)

I am looking to trade my BJ perfume for Steve Madden sunglasses (preferable the retro cat-eye) and another small item (not benefit). I am just looking for equal value and I want to close my bag out today!!

My LBB name is Shawna Parker.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 7, 2012)

Ahhhhhh my bag closes tomorrow and I want new items that aren't available for trading yet. Come on and be put in bags already lol!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How long have you had that cuff?  It's probably going to end up being traded down in order to get it out of your bag unless you bundle it, but I would not trade it for those earrings.  Twenty trades isn't enough for that cuff.  It was one of my opening added items, and I think I had an offer out for every single item in the gallery within the ten dollar range with a one hundred percent failure rate.  I finally traded down to that tropical bangle, and then I made the mistake of trading "up" to one of those macaroni necklaces (the value of the necklace was higher, and I accepted the trade with the thought that I would most likely end up returning it), and it took *ages* for me to get rid of *that* one (so I don't have to return that item after all).
> ...


I was able to get rid of the cuff last night, woot, had to trade down of course. I am trying to trade back up now, lol. I have the Spring Street Shaky Shell Bracelet which is very pretty, but not the mood I am in right now, lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate whomever first posted about LBB here.

I opened up another bag to score some better stuff, been trading on that account all day. It's like I'm addicted.

Now, between my 2 bags, I've got:






















Which doesn't look like a lot, but all I reeeally wanted was the wallet + NA purse. Hopefully the other stuff will trade within my allotted days.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 7, 2012)

Obsessively refreshing the gallery to try and get some new fodder to trade! What has LBB done to me already!


----------



## MommaPrimadona (Sep 7, 2012)

I closed my third bag today.  My best ever!

I started with:













The earrings were for an exchange credit.

And my final bag looks like this:

















The DL Lovedrops, owl ring and sample are for me.  Other stuff is for Xmas/Birthday gifts coming up!


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 7, 2012)

Would anyone like to trade 2-4 accessories/jewelery for my BCBGeneration Snake Print Mini Crossbody? Here is my profile: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/29279


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 7, 2012)

Am I going crazy or did a bunch of older stuff show up in the gallery today? As in things that I know were on the site like 2 months ago and I haven't seen since (mostly less expensive items) Like - Spring Street Pastel Dreams Glass Earrings for example...


----------



## maeiland (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I going crazy or did a bunch of older stuff show up in the gallery today? As in things that I know were on the site like 2 months ago and I haven't seen since (mostly less expensive items) Like - Spring Street Pastel Dreams Glass Earrings for example...


 You're not crazy. They just popped up for me too.


----------



## MommaPrimadona (Sep 7, 2012)

A lot of them look like returns as there are like 1-2 of them.  And sadly they're being dumped into new bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nisha760 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the BCBGeneration Snake Print Mini Crossbody too and would like to trade for another handbag. snake isnt my thing.


----------



## Delicia (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I going crazy or did a bunch of older stuff show up in the gallery today? As in things that I know were on the site like 2 months ago and I haven't seen since (mostly less expensive items) Like - Spring Street Pastel Dreams Glass Earrings for example...


 Wowww I thought I must have been crazy when I saw a couple of items pop up in offers, but when I checked out the gallery.. there is a lot of old stuff back in there.....the cheap junk jewelry type too.

My bag is terrible this time again, and I'm sorry if I'm being a serious whiner you guise but I'm getting some underlying feeling they're changing things for this end result: chipping away at the value and ripping us off little by little every time and it's bothering me.

When I joined, I felt that for the most part, the items on the site were a higher quality, that you would find in a TJ Maxx, or a Nordstrom Rack, but now I feel the reverse is true. Fewer higher quality, and a majority lower quality. I feel they are filling space with low quality items, while the high quality items are few are far between, and overly desired because of the dross that lays in between. They are filling bags with this junk, making trading harder. What is more, it stays in rotation longer, as, surprise surprise, people do not want it, they return it, or they gift it to themselves- either way the result is the same. Trading slows down further. Devalue/ Overvalue of items - less value for money for the average user of LBB.

Who has ever looked down a members profile that contains favorites more than 2 months old and remembers what _used _to be on LBB?

Although I am disappointed in the decline in value I am able to add to my bag (when once I was able to add hundreds, this time barely nothing- and I'm a girl that puts out a lot of trades) I am most disappointed by the loss in experience. My heart used to get excited when I saw that I had new trades in, and getting the "Trade Accepted" screen is kind of like Christmas to me. Now because of the reverse in item quality, trading is not about trading for fun. Trading is now about _offloading_ the low quality items for whatever possible. This has changed the game and orientation of trading.

The users are not blind, we see when bags are filling up with pearl earrings, or Freestyle watches or whatever consignment deal LBB got last week. And when they make excuses for the *stuffing of bags*, it just reeks of cheap to me. It is obvious a number of business decisions have been made higher up to cheapen the operation of the company lately, and it shows in the heart of LBB and in the heart of trading, and it makes this little LBB trader sad.

Sorry for the essay, just wanted to put this out there

PS. I apologize for the New/Old appearance in the gallery of the All the Rage Oval Earrings, I can personally take credit for those returns that will have arrived at LBB HQ today- with the rest of the New/Old appearances I will I have to give credit to others haha


----------



## Souly (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been resisting lbb &amp; opened up my first bag last night. I already closed it - I got a awesome bag, sunglasses &amp; watts up. I know I could have gotten more but honestly, they don't have much I like. I thought there would be more makeup? The jewelry is hideous! I hate all of it.

There are only 2 more bags I like &amp; I already opened one of them. Its the awesome big buddha runched hobo bag. I really wanted it in grey but have the blue one. How often do they add new items? I have 2 pieces of ugly jewelry - there is nothing else I want. Should I close it &amp; keep the ugly jewelry?


----------



## Pellen (Sep 8, 2012)

Ughhhhh, today's trading is soooo slow... there is no one out there in trade land I guess.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been resisting lbb &amp; opened up my first bag last night. I already closed it - I got a awesome bag, sunglasses &amp; watts up. I know I could have gotten more but honestly, they don't have much I like. I thought there would be more makeup? The jewelry is hideous! I hate all of it.
> 
> There are only 2 more bags I like &amp; I already opened one of them. Its the awesome big buddha runched hobo bag. I really wanted it in grey but have the blue one. How often do they add new items? I have 2 pieces of ugly jewelry - there is nothing else I want. Should I close it &amp; keep the ugly jewelry?


 Don't close yet.  New items will come out Monday.  You could also try to trade up the jewelry and then offer a multi on a bag or something that you like.

At first I thought most of the jewelry was tacky or ugly too.  But now a lot of it is growing on me.  




  I have gotten a few pieces that I really love.


----------



## Souly (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't close yet.  New items will come out Monday.  You could also try to trade up the jewelry and then offer a multi on a bag or something that you like.
> 
> ...


 Oh good. Thanks! Bring on more makeup. My third bag is open - I need to stop!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 9, 2012)

Are Sundays really bad offer days??? I have been getting some crazy bad offers on quite a few things that would normally trade off the charts. Like the ZAD Octopus Necklace, my Street Level Satchel, and the Spring Street Exotic cuff... It's soooo bad!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, my, lord... I just turned down an offer for the She &amp; Josh Pink Bow Satchel to keep my Street Level green multi compartment satchel... Normally I have not hesitated to turn down any and all offers on that bag, but that pretty pink bow made me hesitate, just for a second... LOL.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 10, 2012)

Ready to sell my soul trade for the deux lux cosmetic bag &amp; baby pouch if anyone is interested!


----------



## Pellen (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ready to sell my soul trade for the deux lux cosmetic bag &amp; baby pouch if anyone is interested!


I am sitting on a heart sparkle baby pouch in Sapphire waiting for the right trade...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am sitting on a heart sparkle baby pouch in Sapphire waiting for the right trade...


 How are the offers on that?


----------



## Pellen (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are the offers on that?


They were all over the place, I traded it for the baby pouch and those offers were sooooo bad, so now I am trying to recoop...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They were all over the place, I traded it for the baby pouch and those offers were sooooo bad, so now I am trying to recoop...


 Ohh yeah I just got a heart one in sapphire, I actually want a baby pouch! I think they are just so cute lol I need to start finalizing my bag I'm running out of time.


----------



## Souly (Sep 11, 2012)

I really want the vieta bag. I have $140 in trade. Any takers?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 11, 2012)

I just opened my first bag. So far this is what it has. The only things I really want are the Disney necklace and Sun Beam Highlighter. I'm willing to trade the other 3 items.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope this is not a dumb question



but how do you open an additional bag? Do you need to create a 2nd account? I will regret asking this question when I get the answer....lol! I do not need to open another bag, butttt.....


----------



## seap3 (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this is not a dumb question
> 
> ...


 You need to create another account with a different email.  You can still use the same name, address, cc, etc. 

At least then you can use one of the discount codes though.  I think FACEBOOK10 still works for 10% off your 1st bag.

Edit - whoops,  you only need to create another account if you are opening another bag while your 1st bag is still open.  If you've already shipped your 1st bag you can open another one on the same account.


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Darn over $200 offer. I didn't want to open a new bag.


----------



## xxabi (Sep 12, 2012)

Everything is up for trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know what y'all are interested in. 

My profile: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/198940


----------



## Pellen (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xxabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eye cream!!! I have the watts up hightlighter


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xxabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those earrings are on my hit list for my next bag!!! So pretty


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 12, 2012)

So I opened a bag today with one exchange credit for $24. None of this is from my original bag, although I can't quite remember where I started. Wait...actually I think the sunnies were in there, traded away and traded back. I'm determined to not get anything in my bag I want to keep for three days. That's so hard for me!


----------



## Shooby (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wowww I thought I must have been crazy when I saw a couple of items pop up in offers, but when I checked out the gallery.. there is a lot of old stuff back in there.....the cheap junk jewelry type too.
> ...


 I appreciate this rant. I have the same anxiety about avoiding 85% of the products during trading because I know that no one wants them (and neither do I). It makes trading a stressful experience most of the time. I guess you could always return the smaller, undesirable items but like...you still paid the $50, and that's just guaranteeing a subsequent purchase for them anyway.  

Maybe put this rant on the 'how to improve LBB' thread started by Leilani. Apparently the company may read it.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I know quite a few people are pretty meh will LBB right now, and I am right there with you when it comes to Handbags, I have had the same Nila Slouchy Buckle Tote for almost 2 days now and I have put in tons of offers. All I am getting for trade requests are crap jewelry that I wouldn't be able to trade up or linear on at all. But I have had a couple things come into my bag that have made me soooooo giddy!!! 2 necklaces that I had tried to trade all over for that are now going to be mine!!!! HAPPY DANCE!!!!





Spring Street Anchor Necklace!!!!!




ZAD animal head ring necklace!!!!!


----------



## seap3 (Sep 13, 2012)

I sometimes think they are screwing you over with the return credit.  I was just now seeing what I'd get between my 2 accounts - one of which has a $20 return credit - and I am getting the same total value in both.  That kind of stinks.  It's basically like my return is worth nothing.

I wasn't really going to open a bag anyway, I was just trying to get to the chat help and that is the only place I've seen it. But it must be having trouble because in 2 different browsers it was there for a second and then disappeared.   I just had a question about my last bag. 

Edited to add:  The reason I was going to contact them is because I closed my bag yesterday, it said my card was charged, but nothing was showing up with my cc account.  I had just changed the card # a few days before shipping my bag.  I just checked the old account and it charged that one, even though my order history says it charged the new card.

 I'm a little upset.  Although it isn't going to cause any problems this time, it could have.  So I guess we need to be careful if we're switching cards - especially if it's a bank or debit card.


----------



## Fashionb (Sep 13, 2012)

> I sometimes think they are screwing you over with the return credit. Â I was just now seeing what I'd get between my 2 accounts - one of which has a $20 return credit - and I am getting the same total value in both. Â That kind of stinks. Â It's basically like my return is worth nothing. I wasn't really going to open a bag anyway, I was just trying to get to the chat help and that is the only place I've seen it. But it must be having trouble because in 2 different browsers it was there for a second and then disappeared. Â  I just had a question about my last bag.Â


 I've been playing around to see what I'd get in an opening bag and for the last week I've been getting the same mystery items no matter whether I put a higher priced item or a lower priced item as my main one. And when I check to see what the mystery items, they look to be all items that were returned or have been in the gallery for at least a month. I also have a return credit which was a $30 dollar item, but all it keeps giving me as an exchange are items valued at $24 and below. With the way trading lately has been so slow and terrible I have been holding off opening up a new bag, but also for the same reason if this is the way things are going to be from now on I may just open a bag to get rid of my credit.


----------



## NoalaniAuroras (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone had a login problem? I click the button and the popup does not appear. Using IE (can't change browsers unfortunately).


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fashionb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been playing around to see what I'd get in an opening bag and for the last week I've been getting the same mystery items no matter whether I put a higher priced item or a lower priced item as my main one. And when I check to see what the mystery items, they look to be all items that were returned or have been in the gallery for at least a month. I also have a return credit which was a $30 dollar item, but all it keeps giving me as an exchange are items valued at $24 and below.
> 
> With the way trading lately has been so slow and terrible I have been holding off opening up a new bag, but also for the same reason if this is the way things are going to be from now on I may just open a bag to get rid of my credit.


 The only true value to a return is getting the extra item. They obviously play a little fast and loose with the values. (Although I haven't seen more than a $5 difference.)

At the risk of sounding like a total snot I won't open a bag now that doesn't have a value over $200. I've realized that if I wait long enough the values will creep up. At $200 you can get a few meh items, trade down for more desirables and still end up ahead in the end.


----------



## Delicia (Sep 13, 2012)

Ditto to everyone else, I've got exchange credits waiting, but I tried a few items out, and noticed that they were running short on the value. Not that I was planning on opening anyway because of my opinion of them right now- just playing around, but I wasn't surprised to see them playing that game...

And THANK YOU to the person who appreciated my rant back there. I stand by it. I see them cutting value left and right. I'll say it again, I'm getting the impression they are buying huge amounts of cheap jewelry on consignment these days and bag stuffing with it, as well as the numerous other little ways they have been chipping away at the value to the customer.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I know quite a few people are pretty meh will LBB right now, and I am right there with you when it comes to Handbags, I have had the same Nila Slouchy Buckle Tote for almost 2 days now and I have put in tons of offers. All I am getting for trade requests are crap jewelry that I wouldn't be able to trade up or linear on at all. But I have had a couple things come into my bag that have made me soooooo giddy!!! 2 necklaces that I had tried to trade all over for that are now going to be mine!!!! HAPPY DANCE!!!!
> 
> ...


 My Zad animal necklace just arrived yesterday and I loved it! At first glance that spring Street Anchor necklace is adorbz, but in person it's disproportionate with the necklace being too short and the pendant oversized. Someone posted a photo of it in their haul, just a heads up.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Zad animal necklace just arrived yesterday and I loved it! At first glance that spring Street Anchor necklace is adorbz, but in person it's disproportionate with the necklace being too short and the pendant oversized. Someone posted a photo of it in their haul, just a heads up.


I will have to take a look, I will be so very very sad if it looks disfunkedified.... I cannot wait for the necklace.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will have to take a look, I will be so very very sad if it looks disfunkedified.... I cannot wait for the neckl


 You can kinda tell in the mannequin pic on the site how huge the anchor is.


----------



## Becca8093 (Sep 13, 2012)

If anyone has an open bag...I have the Vieta Ash and will trade it for the Street Level Color Block Batwing Bag (the red) plus another item and maybe a benefit. One day left on trading!


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 13, 2012)

I couldn't stay cancelled for long. I need a new purse.

Opening bag:


















Current bag:















I suck at trading.


----------



## seap3 (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't stay cancelled for long. I need a new purse.
> 
> ...


 Don't trade away your O+J hobo - I love mine!  I currently have the bronze and gunmetal, and the black is on it's way.  They are so nice.  Great quality and they hang on your shoulder so nicely.  The side pockets are so handy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  After I started using the first 2 I had to go back for the black.

I don't think you suck at trading - it's more important to get things you love (at least to me), than to get a huge haul of things you only sort of like. 

Are you happy with your current items?


----------



## Pellen (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can kinda tell in the mannequin pic on the site how huge the anchor is.


Call me crazy, but I really like the size of the anchor, lol. I live on the GA coast so a piece like the would be killer for me, and if the rope feels cheap I can replace it!


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xannursx (Sep 14, 2012)

hi gals, im selling the nila anthony lace tote on ebay, its an adorable bag and in perfect condition. feel free to check it out =]


----------



## Nisha760 (Sep 14, 2012)

where's the link? i am also interested in trading for the deux lux sparkle baby pouch. really want the mint one but any color is fine. pm me if you want to work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to hear the bag is awesome. Do you think I could lug around a huge A&amp;P text book inside of it without it breaking?
> ...


 The strap is definitely sturdy enough, but if your A&amp;P book is like mine was, I don't think it would fit well -  mainly because of the scooped out shape in the middle.  

It actually would fit, I just don't think you'd be able to snap the flap closed.  It would probably be close though.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't stay cancelled for long. I need a new purse.
> 
> ...


 











I thought the animal necklace was hot, but I get crap for trades for it.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 16, 2012)

Traded the pink BJ wristlet for the believe hoops!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 17, 2012)

Do any of you ladies happen to know if those Nyla Star round earrings are as ginormous as the picture shows them to be?  I tried googling them, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 17, 2012)

One day 5 hours left... I am on the fence about closing out and shipping or waiting around... Trading has been icky, and with almost everything being one or two left it is making trading horrible, because no one wants to trade down at all. And has anyone else with nice bags noticed they are getting multi trades that are worth good money but everything in them are worthless to trade for anything else? I went ahead and tried one and just got back up to having a nice bag again after 2 days.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm contemplating closing too. The monetary amount of my bag isn't that high, but I really like everything in it and doubt I'd get anything better. But I've got 2 days and 8 hours left.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm contemplating closing too. The monetary amount of my bag isn't that high, but I really like everything in it and doubt I'd get anything better. But I've got 2 days and 8 hours left.


Same here, I only have 3 items and the Benefit sample, but, I really like all my items. But I guess it wouldn't hurt to hang around and see what happens, I don't have to accept offers, lol.


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One day 5 hours left... I am on the fence about closing out and shipping or waiting around... Trading has been icky, and with almost everything being one or two left it is making trading horrible, because no one wants to trade down at all. And has anyone else with nice bags noticed they are getting multi trades that are worth good money but everything in them are worthless to trade for anything else? I went ahead and tried one and just got back up to having a nice bag again after 2 days.


 You really have to be careful of that. Sure it looks like you are getting a trade $20-30 over value, but everything is untradeables and you have to trade all four things down $10-15 each then it is not a good deal!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 18, 2012)

I am really pleased with my bag! I started of with the yellow vieta purse! When i looked more in detail its posted as brown i already have many brown bags! So i have blue juko necklace betsey sunglasses dex leux sparle heart feather necklace big buddha pink coin purses and benifits poreprimer


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am really pleased with my bag! I started of with the yellow vieta purse! When i looked more in detail its posted as brown i already have many brown bags! So i have blue juko necklace betsey sunglasses dex leux sparle heart feather necklace big buddha pink coin purses and benifits poreprimer


 I am so jealous of your Big Buddha set!


----------



## bluesecrets (Sep 18, 2012)

Is anything trading amazingly right now? There are a few lower items I am interested in, but not one specific that I want to open a bag. If there was something trading well that I could trade into smaller items, I'd love it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 19, 2012)

If anyone is looking to open a bag and you open with the gorjana two hearts hoops I am willing to trade $100 worth of stuff for them. ANY TAKERS??  lol, I'm pretty desperate for those or the love story hoops or the key hoops by gorjana. 

I just ordered the two hearts hoops from 6 PM because I am impatient and want them SO BAD.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 19, 2012)

Blah I traded my big Buddha set away for the Disney wallet I couldn't pass it! So I walked away with a new purse and Disney wallet beyond thrilled! Never thought it was gonna happen but I got it on my last final hours the wallets trades had over 105 offers


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Blah I traded my big Buddha set away for the Disney wallet I couldn't pass it! So I walked away with a new purse and Disney wallet beyond thrilled! Never thought it was gonna happen but I got it on my last final hours the wallets trades had over 105 offers


 That was an awesome score!  There are so many cute things out right now.  Evil Lbb, releasing these gorgeous things mid-month to try to tempt me into another bag.  Thankfully I have not mailed out my exchanges yet, or I would soooo be in trouble right now.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya lbb sneaky pics and emails get me in trouble every time haha I try to not even look at then I get a email and it sucks me in all over again ahhh haha seriously I'm trying hard to stay away till next month! I wanna cut down to one a month fingers crossed! I can't wait to see what you get with your returns!!!!


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ya lbb sneaky pics and emails get me in trouble every time haha I try to not even look at then I get a email and it sucks me in all over again ahhh haha seriously I'm trying hard to stay away till next month! I wanna cut down to one a month fingers crossed! I can't wait to see what you get with your returns!!!!


 I have arranged to have their new item updates to go directly to my trash.  Unfortunately I cannot stop myself from checking their Facebook page.  Several times a day.  I have this crazy thought I may skip Oct because I cannot even pretend that I need anything at all right now.  But... if that black Latique Pacha is still available I think I'm a goner.  Well, I would *like* a scarf for the Fall...  You already know where this is going!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 20, 2012)

Hhaha thats so funny. That you have it going straight to your trash! I seriously cant afford five bags a month. I just signed up for the red carpet box! It looks like lbb stuff but half the price! I saw a post for purse betsey or big buddha glasses an earrings so far! I hope this will help me cut back from lbb. Idk we shall see! But i would be excited for the betsey glasses because i lost them in trades! I got the green latique purse and wallet! I was eyeing the new dex leux train case ugh! But gonna pass


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it me.. or is the sorting function not working?   T.T


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 20, 2012)

It doesn't work for me, but it seems to work for others.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 20, 2012)

My alt account that has never purchased a bag gets over 400 items to select from..

My main account that doesnt have a bag open gets 200 items to choose from. 

Confusing. 

But both accounts cant seem to sort anything correctly. 

keeps automatically sorting them by price ..  High to low. 

Think I got the LBB god upset with returning 3 bags for exchanges this week.  LOL


----------



## seap3 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have the same thing happening.

I was wondering why I couldn't see anything in the gallery that was priced less than $50 in my main account.  I just checked another account that has never had an open bag and it has all 400+ items.

Is it a glitch or do they no longer want to let repeat customers open a bag with something valued at less than $50?  If so,that would really stink.  Sometimes the thing I love most is lower priced, not to mention you can't even SEE the lower priced items to get an idea of what types of items might be in rotation.


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me.. or is the sorting function not working?   T.T


 It's not working for me. The menu isn't even dropping down and the website is super slow.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 22, 2012)

Does your accounts work now? I don't wanna open any more boxes until the issue is fixed! I'm sure they will give time back ??? Keep me updated!


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm having the same issue. My primary account is not showing me all available options. My secondary account is. (At least as far as I can tell.) I've been playing around because I have a friend who really wants the duck speaker. I want a decent starting bag. The duck speaker is not even showing up as an option on my primary account.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the same issue. My primary account is not showing me all available options. My secondary account is. (At least as far as I can tell.) I've been playing around because I have a friend who really wants the duck speaker. I want a decent starting bag. The duck speaker is not even showing up as an option on my primary account.


 Just checked my account too seems to be having the same issue. 

I saw the duck speaker at Target a week or so ago they are pretty cute in person!


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LilacBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having the same issue. My primary account is not showing me all available options. My secondary account is. (At least as far as I can tell.) I've been playing around because I have a friend who really wants the duck speaker. I want a decent starting bag. The duck speaker is not even showing up as an option on my primary account.


 I have the duck speaker. It's small, so it's not going to get super loud, but it does definitely go louder than my laptop, which is what I got it for. Sound quality is pretty decent, too.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Sigh* 

It's still not working for me. 

I wanted to call and ask to confirm but they are closed on weekends. 

*Sigh* 

Thinking now that this might be permanent. 

Might be preventing recurring members from starting their bag with low valued items. (under $50) 

New account, without past purchases, also shows items qty left on gallery. 

I have a bag with a few exchange credits that I wanted to open. 

But this is really bringing my spirit down. 

Guess LBB is wanting more new business and not so interested in mine.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> ...


 I'm not so sure it's that I've heard lately they have been trying out different layouts for users, my guess is it has something to do with that. It's probably a bug in the code instead of something intentional or at least that's what I hope anyway.


----------



## turtlemomma (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not so sure it's that I've heard lately they have been trying out different layouts for users, my guess is it has something to do with that. It's probably a bug in the code instead of something intentional or at least that's what I hope anyway.


 I agree.  There are lots of bugs in their codes. I can't see 1/3 of the items in the newsfeed when I use my home laptop. It's been that way for over a month. However, with my other laptop, the page loads just fine.  If you contact them they will work on it. Last time I emailed LBB about something like that, Dan called me the next day to try to work on it.


----------



## LilacBunny (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlemomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the duck speaker. It's small, so it's not going to get super loud, but it does definitely go louder than my laptop, which is what I got it for. Sound quality is pretty decent, too.


 Cool. My bestie saw it and loved it online. Same situation...wanted it for a laptop that didn't get loud enough. I'm excited to get it. I opened a less than great bag just to get the duck. I'm trying to trade but there's just nothing that I'm super excited about now. I'm half expecting to just return everything but the duck. (Although it's not the first time I thought that and I usually end up with things I want to keep.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TamSumner (Sep 25, 2012)

Do y'all know anything about the newer brands, Vieta &amp; Latique? I'm trying to decide which would be the nicer quality bag.


----------



## daisybee (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TamSumner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do y'all know anything about the newer brands, Vieta &amp; Latique? I'm trying to decide which would be the nicer quality bag.


 Definitely Vieta. I have three Vieta brand bags from LBB and I think they are amazing quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not sure about Latique though (never got that brand)...I don't really like the styles but that's just my own opinion.


----------



## TamSumner (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks! I have the Latique Adel flap over in black.. Really wanted a black because the last 3 I've gotten were nudes or browns. I'm loving the Vieta Ash satchel though..


----------



## AMA983 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi ladies! I need your help. Bag's closing in 6 hours. I have the black OJ swanky. Looking to trade for the Vieta cloud (brown). I've put out 3 offers: 

1) OJ

2) OJ &amp; bene

3) OJ &amp; KC orbital earrings (gold $28) -- I really really don't want to lose these earrings, but if that's what it takes...

If one of you accepted my trade, I would love you forever.

EDIT: Some wonderful gal accepted my trade offer for JUST the bag. Yay!


----------



## blushingsooner (Sep 27, 2012)

Just opened a bag.  This is what I'm starting out with..


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 27, 2012)

I was trying to look at new items to see if I was going to open a new bag on the 1st - What is with not showing items less than $50?  I noticed a post about that before but I thought it was just a glitch.  Is this an actual change?  If so - GOODBYE LBB because most of the items I actually like are the less expensive jewelry items as I don't wear gold.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was trying to look at new items to see if I was going to open a new bag on the 1st - What is with not showing items less than $50?  I noticed a post about that before but I thought it was just a glitch.  Is this an actual change?  If so - GOODBYE LBB because most of the items I actually like are the less expensive jewelry items as I don't wear gold.


 I'm also experiencing this problem still I'll send them an email and see what they say


----------



## cloudyskyblue (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was trying to look at new items to see if I was going to open a new bag on the 1st - What is with not showing items less than $50?  I noticed a post about that before but I thought it was just a glitch.  Is this an actual change?  If so - GOODBYE LBB because most of the items I actually like are the less expensive jewelry items as I don't wear gold.


 Honicakes, My account was like that also a couple of days ago and I e-mailed them to complain. They said they are testing out different things with different accounts. I opened an account with another e-mail and I could see everything $25 and over in the opening gallery but then I couldn't see chat anymore. Now my main account is the same ($25 and over, no chat).

A lot of the ladies on chat were compaining about the same thing, depending on what "test group" they were in. Also, there was one less confirmation screen before buying the bag, so some ladies were checking out on accident and had to call and cancel.

I am going to wait to buy a new bag until they are done experimenting. Hopefully by the 1st!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got an email back from them about it

Quote: Hi Ashley,

Thank you for contacting Little Black Bag. We're currently trying out different display options for items in our gallery for different users right now on the site so that's why you're only able to see a portion of all the items. Since we are always looking for new ways to make improvements to the LBB shopping experience, so we're just trying to see what improvements work and what doesn't. The team should be changing the gallery display back to how it was before the 1st comes along. Let us know if you have additional questions!

Sincerely,

Stephanie
Customer Service Ambassador

So hopefully we will be all good in time for the first!


----------



## seap3 (Sep 27, 2012)

My question is why on earth would they think it would be a good idea to not have all the items visible in the gallery?  Who would want that?  There have been several times I have opened with a lower priced item.

I guess I just don't understand why they would even bother trying that out.  Who would think that's an improvement????

 I also hate the layout where the checkout screen doesn't give you the total value or they skip the second verification screen before checkout (these are things they are trying in 2 different user layouts - one is my old account and one is a never used account).  

It's like they are testing out how bad they can make things before lbb  customers get really frustrated and quit.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My question is why on earth would they think it would be a good idea to not have all the items visible in the gallery?  Who would want that?  There have been several times I have opened with a lower priced item.
> 
> ...


 I agree I don't understand the logic behind it, I think it's conter productice. I have not experienced the other layout but from what I've heard I can say I probably wouldn't like it I think those two screens are there for a reason and should help prevent accidentental bag openings which is good for them and us.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 29, 2012)

I think they went back to the old system. Good to know they are listening. 

With that said, I am looking forward to Monday and the new items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, cool:  Their Facebook preview is all home stuff!  Now I'm really antsy to see what they roll out tomorrow.  I didn't see anything that really interested me on Monday, and I'm very close to skipping for the month instead of letting the charge go through for a double-sized bag next month.  But I really want to play!  I mean trade!  But I have a lot of stuff that I need to get done this weekend, and an open bag over the weekend tends to  mean I get *nothing* done, so maybe I can just hold out until Monday night.  Or until I get all of my stuff done.  Too bad I'm horrible with using things like this as motivation.  I tend to end up deciding I don't want whatever it is badly enough to complete my task(s).


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 4, 2012)

I dont like the electronics or "home" goods/decor.

Defeats the purpose of "little black bag."

Now Im thinking "giant odd lots bag."







Just M/O.


----------



## seap3 (Oct 4, 2012)

I actually do like a few electronic or home items, but I don't think they should go overboard.  Sometimes I get tired of bags or jewelry.  I wish I could have gotten those leopard bling headphones in my last bag, but no one would trade.  I'm in school, so headphones and earbuds are pretty useful for me to listen to lectures (we have recorded lectures &amp; no mandatory attendance).  I got the deos ones and really like them.


----------



## turtlemomma (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness.  My bag just closed and trading was tough.  I didn't have very much fun.  It felt too much like work.  And, I'm glad I will have some time to recover!  I'm looking forward to seeing the Girly Enthusiast's finished bag!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah!!!! I have been stalking LBB for weeks because there was a bag I really, really wanted. I even passed on it in another color a while ago and was starting to regret it. But I am so psyched!!!

Question...I do have earrings in my bag that I want to trade (and Cargo eyeliner that I am happy to keep but would trade for the right offer) but most of the gazillion offers I have already received today have been for the bag. I do not plan to trade it. Do I just have to let the offers keep pouring in or is there a way to make one item not available?

Also, has anyone tried the Michael Marcus nailpolish?

Thanks. I know this post is sort of all over the place but I am excited!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 6, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah!!!! I have been stalking LBB for weeks because there was a bag I really, really wanted. I even passed on it in another color a while ago and was starting to regret it. But I am so psyched!!!
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately there is no way to stop an item you know your keeping from getting trade offers. It's been suggesting to them but nothing has been implemented yet but I guess you never know if the right offer comes along you might change your mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks. I guess you are right. I was tempted to ship, but you never know! I guess that's why some people make the offers they do too, LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. I guess you are right. I was tempted to ship, but you never know! I guess that's why some people make the offers they do too, LOL.


 I once opened a bag with a purse I was ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY NOT GOING TO SWAP NO WAY NO HOW, and I ended up receiving and accepting an amazing offer -- and then once I swapped the purse away, I realized that I didn't really like the purse that much anyway, and I ended up with a fantastic bag at the end of the swapping extravaganza.  The longer some things stay in my bag, the less I like them, and you may end up falling out of love with that purse right as someone is making an awesome offer.  Also, if you have a Monday or a Thursday before your trading week ends, it's usually a good idea to hold out until the trading week ends.  New items are added on those days, and there's usually a flurry of solid trade offers then as people open bags and start making trade offers -- not to mention the fact that there may be something added that you're even more interested in.

(Um, yeah, so it seems that my favorite part of LBB is not actually getting the stuff.  I usually enjoy the trading even more than the stuff I get!)


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 6, 2012)

Maybe so, but I feel that half of the experience was my obsession with totally stalking the handbag gallery (reload, c'mon) for weeks until I got this exact bag. In this exact color. So, it would have to be one unparalleled offer to cause me to ever let it go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is fun though. Very interesting to see what some people try to offer for trade. I am less concerned at this point about the monetary value of things than I am about whether I would use/wear something.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone help me out, I'm not sure what my options are. My bag ends tomorrow but trading hasn't been good this week and I don't really have anything I want right now. I don't want to just cancel my bag though. I've seen other people mention gifting themselves items. I'd rather open a second bag and just move the items over that I don't want to keep. How does that work/what are my options?


----------



## looKIMsopretty (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone help me out, I'm not sure what my options are. My bag ends tomorrow but trading hasn't been good this week and I don't really have anything I want right now. I don't want to just cancel my bag though. I've seen other people mention gifting themselves items. I'd rather open a second bag and just move the items over that I don't want to keep. How does that work/what are my options?


 Hey lunadust!  So gifting costs $5, first of all.  If you want to add items from your current bag to a new bag later, just send your gift to yourself (the email of the account you want it to go to).  If you are sending to the same account, you need to ship your current bag before you open a new one (only have one bag open at a time per account).  

Then, you can FIRST open a new bag, THEN redeem your gift.  If you open the gift first, you can't add a new bag later.  You can add the gift to an already opened bag.  Hopefully that makes sense!  PM me if you have questions.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2012)

Aaargh!  The scarf that was the one thing from my bag that I absolutely positively wanted to keep somehow traded out!  It's actually the only item in there that made me okay with spending the money on LBB this month.  Without it, I have no desire whatsoever for this bag.  I've sent a message to customer service, but my bag closes at zero dark thirty in the morning tomorrow, so I have a feeling that my request to fix it or cancel it won't be seen until after it closes.  On the up side, someone wanted to trade almost double the value of the item I ended up with, and I have a necklace in my bag that I really, really don't want but have been having zero luck trading, so I'll have a solid exchange value if they can't/won't fix/cancel it.


----------



## angiekay264 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am looking for a bag that was featured on little black bag a while back, it is the black big buddha ruffle bag or daisy bag if anyone has it and would like to sell it please let me know.  I passed on it a while ago and I wish I wouldn't have!


----------



## tomorrow27 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all! I'm new to this site and to Little Black Bag. I have my first bag open right now and trading has been difficult. Do you seasoned LBB users find that its better to start at the begining of the month, are there more options/people willing to trade? Also do you ever purchase a "big price" item to start with just so you an trade for something you really want? Or do you start with something you really want and hope you get some good things to trade? Any advice would be wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 19, 2012)

I was new this month too and I am not really good at it yet, but I did find that to get the little changes I wanted I had to send out a ZILLION trade offers and be patient. My philosophy is very different than the people who end up with those super awesome bags bc I opened with a handbag I'd pay the $50 for anyway and I would not trade it since at the time it was the only one. I traded my other stuff but typically I would have liked everything in my bag had I closed at any time. I know in the chat room there was a lot of discussion about which items traded well and which didn't. I would love to get better at it and end up with more handbags. Reading through this whole thread it seems like the people who do that take a ton of risks and work really hard for it. Still, even though I have the same *number* of items I opened with, I love all of the items I ended with and can't wait to get the (slow) box!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 22, 2012)

I just noticed that we can now pick what price point we want to open our bag at...

$49.95 for 3-4 items (like normal) or $29.95 for 2-3 items with a $50-$70 retail value and 3 days of trading.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed that we can now pick what price point we want to open our bag at...
> 
> $49.95 for 3-4 items (like normal) or $29.95 for 2-3 items with a $50-$70 retail value and 3 days of trading.


 Interesting I skipped last month and in the survey they sent asking why I skipped one of the questions was about the price point. I don't think I would do the lesser one though because you only get 3 days of trading.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

They gave everyone with an open bag an extra 24 hours to make up for the downtime today. Hows that for customer service?


----------



## italiablu (Oct 28, 2012)

My last bag was large because I had a few return credits. I will also have return credits in my next bag. My very 1st bag I traded one thing and shipped it right away. Now I keep it open the entire week because you never know what they will release.

I'm not too sure about the 3 days of trading. That one makes me nervous.


----------



## italiablu (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont like the electronics or "home" goods/decor.
> 
> ...


You can always trade that to me!!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Oct 29, 2012)

I just opened a new bag with the 2 skull bowls. It autopicked me the steve madden adjustable belt in black and the zad stone embellished cuff.So if anyone is looking for the bowls or the belt send me a offer on LBB.I am mainly looking for headphones or the bb coins in other colors except blue.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 1, 2012)

I just opened a new bag:


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 1, 2012)

So I havent opened a bag since july.... any ideas what would be a good item to start with??


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I havent opened a bag since july.... any ideas what would be a good item to start with??


 I haven't opened a bag in a couple months so I don't know what is trading, But...I do know that the best place to find out is going to lbb chat. You might not even have to ask, just sit back and people will say things like, "I'm trying to get xyz bag and no one will trade! I am offering $170 worth of stuff!" etc.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't opened a bag in a couple months so I don't know what is trading, But...I do know that the best place to find out is going to lbb chat. You might not even have to ask, just sit back and people will say things like, "I'm trying to get xyz bag and no one will trade! I am offering $170 worth of stuff!" etc.


 I think they changed the chat so you can only see it once your bag is open.  I know I'm getting $60+ trade offers for the skull scarf, but it's my gotta-keep-it item.

And in semi-related news, I received my Steve Madden PDA wallet (which was also getting $60+ offers when I was trading that time around).  It's going to be my first LBB return.  I see "wallet" and think "you can put bills in there unfolded!"  I was really happy about that.  I'm specifically in the market for a wallet, but I have to be able to put unfolded bills in there.  It's A Thing for me.  It turns out...  not so much with this one.  It's really just a credit card sleeve attached to an iPhone case.  Very sad.


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they changed the chat so you can only see it once your bag is open.


 I don't have a bag open and I can still see the chat.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened a new bag:


I screwed up somehow.












Nobody wants to trade with me either.


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I screwed up somehow.
> ...


 Call or email and tell them that you messed up your trades and want to start over. They might be a little snooty about it but they will most likely cancel your bag and then you can try again. I don't really like giving this advice because I do think eventually they will crack down and stop letting people cancel bags if everyone starts abusing the privilege. But if it's your first time canceling a bag then I don't think they would give you a hard time. They do have a happiness guarantee after all and you are unhappy.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 3, 2012)

Got the flower swarovski ring today. Its huge which I knew it was going to be but the adjustable part kinda sucks. Its so top heavy that the ring kinda falls over even adjusted down. I'm not sure what I want to do with it yet.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shooby (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay rant alert...

I hadn't opened a bag in 2.5 months (THAT took willpower- I unsubscribed to everything LBB so I wouldn't be tempted). Then I needed earrings and a belt...and it was that whole these-will-be-50-bucks-anyway-so-why-not-LBB-it reasoning that had me opening a bag. 

Well, things have changed in the months I was away!! First of all I totally don't get the $30 bag option thing. Like, huh? It's up there with gifting...yourself? But anyway that's not what I'm ranting about.

It's the TRADING ATMOSPHERE!! I closed my bag after 3 days because there was no point anymore. I offered many many many decent trades and 2 (count 'em, 2!!!!) were accepted in the entire process! And both had to be multi-item, over-value offers. I have always had a fun, dynamic back and forth with other traders, and this time, NOTHING. I accepted 8 trades and basically traded everything down in value because there were no takers for cross or up trading WHAT SO EVER. I knew chat may have helped but one glance on there left me feeling no desire to engage in the convo- it seems to be all about extortion nowadays.

Plus, the trading gallery had well over 1,000 items. That was just a big, overwhelming MESS! No wonder no one could see my trade offers and most of theirs were totally duplicate and uninteresting. A lot of the items were classics aka returns, where there was only ONE, and that person didn't respond at all (if they actually existed...who knows with these lone, non-moving items...). 

You would think 1,000 items would lead to interesting trade offers? No. All the same earrings and candles. I wanted to cancel my bag but to be honest I'm more likely to cancel my whole subscription. I ended with a wristlet, 2 pairs of earrings, and a belt- and I was once an experienced trader! Whatevs. I feel like everyone found out the tricks of the trades and now there's no fun to be had. Which would be okay the 2 surprise items were decent, but they never are, which necessitates trading, and the trading is utterly dismal. 

Let me know if you recently closed a bag and a similar experience (or different- let's hear the bright side!).


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 4, 2012)

> Okay rant alert... I hadn't opened a bag in 2.5 months (THAT took willpower- I unsubscribed to everything LBB so I wouldn't be tempted). Then I needed earrings and a belt...and it was that whole these-will-be-50-bucks-anyway-so-why-not-LBB-it reasoning that had me opening a bag.Â  Well, things have changed in the months I was away!! First of all I totally don't get the $30 bag option thing. Like, huh? It's up there with gifting...yourself? But anyway that's not what I'm ranting about. It's the TRADING ATMOSPHERE!! I closed my bag after 3 days because there was no point anymore. I offered many many many decent trades and 2 (count 'em, 2!!!!) were accepted in the entire process! And both had to be multi-item, over-value offers.Â I have always had a fun, dynamic back and forth with other traders, and this time, NOTHING. I accepted 8 trades and basically traded everything down in value because there were no takers for cross or up trading WHAT SO EVER. I knew chat may have helped but one glance on there left me feeling no desire to engage in the convo- it seems to be all about extortion nowadays. Plus, the trading gallery had well over 1,000 items. That was just a big, overwhelming MESS! No wonder no one could see my trade offers and most of theirs were totally duplicate and uninteresting. A lot of the items were classics aka returns, where there was only ONE, and that person didn't respond at all (if they actually existed...who knows with these lone, non-moving items...).Â  You would think 1,000 items would lead to interesting trade offers? No. All the same earrings and candles. I wanted to cancel my bag but to be honest I'm more likely to cancel my whole subscription. I ended with a wristlet, 2 pairs of earrings, and a belt- and I was once an experienced trader! Whatevs. I feel like everyone found out the tricks of the trades and now there's no fun to be had. Which would be okay the 2 surprise items were decent, but they never are, which necessitates trading, and the trading is utterly dismal.Â  Let me know if you recently closed a bag and a similar experience (or different- let's hear the bright side!).Â


 I agree with everything you've mentioned. It used to be fun, now I have no desire to even open a bag. They have some nice things, but all of the changes theyve put into place (besides new brands) have hurt rather than helped the site. I think they should do a better job of listening to their existing customers rather than trying new ways of making money. I used to buy at least 4 bags a month, now I haven't bought a bag in 3 months. Why target 4 new people to buy bags, rather than make their one customer happy and receive repeat business? I'm done with LBB.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey everyone has anyone received the Big Buddha Colorblock Satchel the one that looks similar to the Celine bag.


----------



## Shooby (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with everything you've mentioned. It used to be fun, now I have no desire to even open a bag. They have some nice things, but all of the changes theyve put into place (besides new brands) have hurt rather than helped the site. I think they should do a better job of listening to their existing customers rather than trying new ways of making money. I used to buy at least 4 bags a month, now I haven't bought a bag in 3 months. Why target 4 new people to buy bags, rather than make their one customer happy and receive repeat business? I'm done with LBB.


 So sad!! But I'm with you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay rant alert...
> 
> ...


 I closed 3.5 days early this last time after nearly 3 months off of LBB and I'm not tempted to open a bag again, even though I'll probably try around Christmas one more time. It was pretty damn horrible. I opened with 5 items (one that I was not trading whatsoeverrr and one that was a candy), and I closed with 8 items (one that was candy). Now, they were all very loved items I super wanted, so on that level I feel successful, and I just looked back at my trades accepted, I had 40 trades accepted! Not bad at all. A few months ago I could turn my 6 items into 12 amazing items, and at one point I was at 13 things, but half of it was crap I did not want. I'm also sure half of those trades accepted was because of candy trading. When I got a new candy I'd trade it for better ones until I got the one I wanted. hahaha.

Anyway, I was thrilled to hit the ship button and be done with it. That said, I also had and have a lot going on in my life right now that added to me not feeling up to trading at my normal level of obsessed. Hopefully next time is better.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shooby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay rant alert...
> 
> ...


 I feel the sam way! I hadn't opened a bag in a long time I was waiting for that perfect "bag" And when LBB had the Steve Madden Clutch in Taupe I knew I had to have it once I saw it. So I opened a bag &amp; had two return items so it wasn't a horrible bag to begin with. I knew I wasn't going to trade my main item. But trading did feel horrible no one would respond to my trade offers. And if they did respond to my trade offers they would trade their lets say $24.00 bracelet I had put an offer on and they would want to trade that bracelet for my Steve Madden purse. There were two bracelets I just wasn't able to get this time around because people were just not responding. 

Also, idk if I like the chat or not because people just ask so much from you. You are giving a trade that is reasonable maybe right on the value or above the value but somehow they want more. Specially this time around with candy, every time I would make a trade offer people who had that item in the chat would ask for a candy of mine. At one point I had 4 candies and it was because either they were in a trade offer of had to give up something for that candy. The only time I gave up candy was when I really wanted to this Mata Traders bracelet that I gave a Deux Lux heart pouch &amp; candy and that trade was accepted in a heartbeat. Then that girl wanted her bracelet back but would only give me $10.00 earrings or candles, nail polish. Anyways, I opened my bag with I think 6 items including was a candy my end bag was 11 or 12 items. All items I loved just wish people would have responded to my trade offers, not sure if people didn't like my trade offers or they just never logged back on once they opened their bag. And its okay if someone doesn't like my trade offer thats okay go ahead and reject it but don't make me wait a whole week and then reject it or offer that item for my main item. 

I might be opening a bag soon since my bf gifted me one so that is pretty nice of him but I am dreading trading lol. This bag is my birthday gift from him, and he knows I love LBB. But the only reason why I need to trade is so I don't get stuck with stuff I don't like. If my opening bag is great and I like everything I will most likely not trade. But there is always that one item you hate...hopefully LBB becomes fun again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 5, 2012)

_I have a question, if I somehow resist opening for a month and they charge me the next month if I open on the 1st do I just pick 2 bags with even more stuff or do they just add in extras after my first pick to make up for it?I am trying to decide if I want to open in dec. or not.I don't want to skip a month but would LOVE a bigger bag or bags to work with sometime.Also if I return something to them do I get to pick what I get to use the return credit on for the value they give me?_


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowClouds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I have a question, if I somehow resist opening for a month and they charge me the next month if I open on the 1st do I just pick 2 bags with even more stuff or do they just add in extras after my first pick to make up for it?I am trying to decide if I want to open in dec. or not.I don't want to skip a month but would LOVE a bigger bag or bags to work with sometime.Also if I return something to them do I get to pick what I get to use the return credit on for the value they give me?_


 They add more extras after your first pick.  And as a side note, you only get one pick even though your bag is a double.  It seems like the time I did this, they added one big extra item instead of a multiple smaller items (I was hoping for the latter).  As far as returns go, if you return something, they just add something close to the same value (usually a few dollars less, not the exact same price) to your next bag.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait..if I skip a month I have to pay double the next month?


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I guess I won't not log in to open a bag each month. Thanks again for answering my questions. It would be nice if they let us pick 2 bags to open with if we don't log in for the month and they still charge us.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wait..if I skip a month I have to pay double the next month?


 No, if you don't log in to officially skip, you'll still be charged the first week of the month. You can then open your bag the next month and have double items. If you log in and click skip my bag, you won't be charged and the next month will just be a normal month.


----------



## Shooby (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I closed 3.5 days early this last time after nearly 3 months off of LBB and I'm not tempted to open a bag again, even though I'll probably try around Christmas one more time. It was pretty damn horrible. I opened with 5 items (one that I was not trading whatsoeverrr and one that was a candy), and I closed with 8 items (one that was candy). Now, they were all very loved items I super wanted, so on that level I feel successful, and I just looked back at my trades accepted, I had 40 trades accepted! Not bad at all. A few months ago I could turn my 6 items into 12 amazing items, and at one point I was at 13 things, but half of it was crap I did not want. I'm also sure half of those trades accepted was because of candy trading. When I got a new candy I'd trade it for better ones until I got the one I wanted. hahaha.
> ...


 How the mighty have fallen! Isn't it weird to fall so out of love with a former obsession? I hope your xmas bag is good. I didn't spend as much time on my bag as I did in the past, but I think part of that was because of my life, and part was because the trading atmosphere is a big fail. 

I keep kosher so I couldn't eat the candy but it looked soooo goood (esp. the licorice).


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, good, I was worried there for a bit! Does LBB do anything special (nicer bags, etc.) for Black Friday?


----------



## maryissa (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, good, I was worried there for a bit!
> 
> Does LBB do anything special (nicer bags, etc.) for Black Friday?


 I don't think anyone knows since LBB was started in January/February 2012.


----------



## lapka (Nov 6, 2012)

> Oh, good, I was worried there for a bit! Does LBB do anything special (nicer bags, etc.) for Black Friday?


 This is going to be their first black Friday in business, they started in January.


----------



## bluesecrets (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone received/seen other pics of the Izzy &amp; Ali Color Block Top Handle? I want to open a bag with it, but I want to see a side view.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blah.  I'm not sure whether it's crankiness caused by this cold ruining my vacation or these things specifically, but my bag closed, and I'm not sure I'm happy with *any* of it.
> 
> ...


 I just got that tote in the mail yesterday and it is stunning! and huge!


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I managed to trade successfully-ish.
> ...


 
Earrings arrived broken. The post isn't attached to the stag. There aren't any left in the opening gallery so I'm probably SOL. I traded my ass off for those earrings, I really wanted them, and they're cute IRL too. I e-mailed LBB about it but they've never gotten back to any of my other e-mails so I'm kind of skeptical about that.

The first LBB I got in September, 1 item kind of sucked (Ettika Buddha necklace, didn't return it though and it still sits in the little baggie in my closet)

If my 3rd one (due this week) sucks (I liked all the items I ended with, but they could be duds IRL) I think I'm definitely going to cancel.


----------



## seap3 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry about the earrings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have you checked your junk email?  I wasn't getting the emails that my returns were being processed, but eventually I found them there.  They've always responded to my emails within a day or so.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

I got a response, I sent them a picture of the earrings since they requested it.

I hope they can somehow replace them.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

So sad.

I got a response and their compensation is an extra item in my next bag worth the same. I traded everything else in that bag to get those earrings, so I only got them + a purse. So essentially all I got was a purse that I wouldn't have paid $55 for elsewhere.





I'm going to try to see if I can fix the broken one somehow, because I really like them and want to wear them!

_(Hmm, Wildfox has a pair of matte white stag head earrings for $25......)_


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 13, 2012)

> _(Hmm, Wildfox has a pair of matte white stag head earrings for $25......)_


 I have those. They are super cute and definitely sturdy.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay, I am so excited that LBB put the Youngblood Mineral Primer in the gallery!! I was so sad when I ran out of my sample from Beauty Army, it really does work amazing!


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, I finally see what you all are saying about trading. I opened a $29.99 bag yesterday (so I could get my sister in law a specific necklace for xmas) and somehow, my bag started off at $107 worth and now it's at $70. People are trading down so bad! No, I will not trade my $30 item for your $9 one! What are people thinking?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I finally see what you all are saying about trading. I opened a $29.99 bag yesterday (so I could get my sister in law a specific necklace for xmas) and somehow, my bag started off at $107 worth and now it's at $70. People are trading down so bad! No, I will not trade my $30 item for your $9 one! What are people thinking?


Yeah that has been happening a lot lately. I'm still getting $8 pureology offers on $40+ items, it is annoying.


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I just got sucked into the option of paying half price to add other items into the bag (a Vince Camuto bracelet that i've had in my Love list for a long time.)  I think i'm going to put it in my xmas stocking and give husband credit. lol


----------



## maeiland (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I finally see what you all are saying about trading. I opened a $29.99 bag yesterday (so I could get my sister in law a specific necklace for xmas) and somehow, my bag started off at $107 worth and now it's at $70. People are trading down so bad! No, I will not trade my $30 item for your $9 one! What are people thinking?


 I know, it's so frustrating to see low-ball offers. In my last bag someone offered me an $18 pair of earrings for my $102 purse. I was so appalled by it I took a screenshot.


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know, it's so frustrating to see low-ball offers. In my last bag someone offered me an $18 pair of earrings for my $102 purse. I was so appalled by it I took a screenshot.


 I wish there was a way to block or at least flag people when they do this.  It is SO annoying.  Even better, I wish once we reject a product, we could have the option to reject all similar offers with the same item.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got sucked into opening a $30.00 bag this is what I have right now. I gave up a $75 bag for the heart studs, but I am okay with that I saw pictures of them in the picture thread &amp; they are very beautiful. I believe this will be my closing bag.

And just closed my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!! I am in love with every single item &amp; can't see myself giving up anything not too bad for a $30.00 bag


----------



## xannursx (Nov 15, 2012)

some ppl just do dat to check how many of the certain item are available for trading


----------



## MissDvor (Nov 15, 2012)

Alright so I only have an iPad, we should start an open bag "chat" thread if anyone is interested for makeuptalkers only. Everyone here seems to be here for the same reason, getting things we love, not that are the highest value we can squeeze out of others. Let me know if anyone is interested because its hard to not have the chat to talk about trades. I'd love to let people know what I'm willing to give up and what I want...plus it seems makeuptalkers have the right idea.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissDvor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Alright so I only have an iPad, we should start an open bag "chat" thread if anyone is interested for makeuptalkers only. Everyone here seems to be here for the same reason, getting things we love, not that are the highest value we can squeeze out of others. Let me know if anyone is interested because its hard to not have the chat to talk about trades. I'd love to let people know what I'm willing to give up and what I want...plus it seems makeuptalkers have the right idea.


 Oooh that would be cool. I like and dislike the new chat they have on the site. It seems that there are a group of women on there that are really close friends and they trade with each other. Every time I got on there no one seems to talk to back...also people ask for so many things in your bag even if you are already giving over price value or same value.


----------



## MissDvor (Nov 15, 2012)

See I would love to have this happen... We all get what we want. Currently I have the Steve Madden wallet ($38) that I'd rather have a $22 pair of earrings plus something....bonus is fine. But no one is offering. I'd rather get the stuff I want and some extras to stuff stocking with then end up with higher value items I have no use for but aren't willing to trade down to half the value.


----------



## maeiland (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xannursx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> some ppl just do dat to check how many of the certain item are available for trading


 If that was true they'd cancel the trade immediately afterwards. I let that trade sit for a long time before I hit pass.


----------



## Katinka31 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just had someone offer a $15 nailpolish for a $68 bag.  Are they really holding out hope that I'll accept?


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xannursx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> some ppl just do dat to check how many of the certain item are available for trading


 You can see how many of a certain item are trading by going to the item in the gallery.

I not only wish that you could block a trade, but I wish you could counter-offer a (maybe the person has a different item in their bag that you would trade that item for instead, or counter for 2 of their items if their initial trade isn't close in value).


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 15, 2012)

WTF. I just checked my tracking # and it was at my post office yesterday, now it's at a post office oh about an hour away.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 15, 2012)

> > Alright so I only have an iPad, we should start an open bag "chat" thread if anyone is interested for makeuptalkers only. Everyone here seems to be here for the same reason, getting things we love, not that are the highest value we can squeeze out of others. Let me know if anyone is interested because its hard to not have the chat to talk about trades. I'd love to let people know what I'm willing to give up and what I want...plus it seems makeuptalkers have the right idea.
> 
> 
> Oooh that would be cool. I like and dislike the new chat they have on the site. It seems that there are a group of women on there that are really close friends and they trade with each other. Every time I got on there no one seems to talk to back...also people ask for so many things in your bag even if you are already giving over price value or same value.


 Right on!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got my previous bag and I love the Wildfox stag earrings the are So adorable! Also the Lavanila body wash in vanilla grapefruit smells soooo good and they are huge! Super excited for this next bag to close!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2012)

I've opened my first bag in a few months! This is what I have right now:  I like it all, but I would love to get my hands on one of the Steve Madden scarves or headphones WITHOUT trading my Betsey necklace for it...looove that necklace.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone looked up the reviews/swatches of the lip glosses on the interwebz?! THEY ARE GORGEOUS! Especially the two darker pink ones. Ahhhh! LOVES.

http://www.sickathanaverage.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/secret-agent-beauty-lip-gloss-swatches.jpg


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, wow, those who were Birchbox subscribers this past spring will understand why I'm looking at a particular item and thinking, "Uh, *really*?"  LBB is doing another team-up-with-brands thing where you get three bonus samples in your bag if you open one today.  The brands:  Redken, Lavanila, and...  Befine.  Specifically, Befine's item is packette box with six different samples.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 22, 2012)

I thought of the birchbox fiasco when i saw that lol. Any word on a black friday special??


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Everyone, I just opened my very first little black bag. I am looking for the Steve Madden woven scarf. Does anyone here have one they would like to trade? Im very new to this and to be honest Im not quite sure what I am doing lol!


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

I really haven't been loving lbb lately. I know many changes have been made to the site but Its just way to much going on now and I don't find it fun anymore! I just got my last bag and luckily I'm really happy with and finally got my null bracelet I have been wanting for a very long time!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone else think they're doing too many of the bonus items? Every trade offer now is just a billion of the bonuses...


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else think they're doing too many of the bonus items? Every trade offer now is just a billion of the bonuses...


 YES! it's driving me nuts because I keep getting $12 befine offers on a $30 item.  I ended up trading most of my bonus items away. I only kept the Lavanila lip gloss. Most of the offers I'm getting are just bonus items and it's going to take more than that to make me want to give up the goods.


----------



## maeiland (Nov 28, 2012)

I keep getting $100 worth of bonuses for my Marc Ecko Violet Side Studded Tote. It's making me violent. Haha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep getting $100 worth of bonuses for my Marc Ecko Violet Side Studded Tote. It's making me violent. Haha


 I have that bag, too, and that is exactly what made me post that!


----------



## Sunnygirlone (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone want to trade? I have an open Little Black Bag and I'm looking to trade my Kenneth Jay Lane Double Chain Link Necklace. I would like to swap it for a variety of smaller items, but not the free bonuses. The listed value of the necklace is $100. Is anyone interested?


----------



## italiablu (Nov 29, 2012)

I do like that we can offer multiple bonus items on something. I don't like that we can offer 1 bonus item on something. I wish LBB had a "pass all trades" button. I also wish that we could check a box to lock an item in our bag. Seems too many are accidentally trading an item they planned on keeping - I did it once myself. Asleep at the wheel I suppose. I do love the value of LBB but some things are annoying.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2012)

I woudln't mind the multiple bonus offers, but that is literally 90 percent of my trade offers right now, it's frustrating. I don't care if the supposed monetary value says so, 10 shampoo samples and a perfume sample are not equal in value to a handbag...


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just received the items from my first bag a few days ago. I never got to post, but here is what I got:





I did the $29.99 bag to test the site out and started out with one of the necklaces (my initial bag was about $105 in value).  Everyone was pretty terrible about trading down stuff and at one point I was down to about $70 in value, so I did end up paying to add the Vince Camuto bracelet later (which I think was $15ish? Can't remember).

So not bad I suppose, for $50-ish. It's all stuff that I really wanted and I lucked out and ended up with the necklace in both colors somehow, too (Both are for sister-in-law for xmas and they are so pretty! I'm mad I didn't get them for myself. lol).  The bracelet and phone case are going into my xmas stocking (giving husband credit. lol)

I really learned alot though about trading, and can't wait to open my next bag. I did ask for site credit for xmas, which i'm hoping I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone bought any of the Black Label items? (the ones w/the little crown?)


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't bring myself to buy a black label item.  I admit that I troll sites for bargains and while the black labels are at a considerable discount, I can use that same amount of $$ to buy more LBB's or other subscription boxes.  Plus I'm not particularly in love with any of the black label items.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't bring myself to buy a black label item.  I admit that I troll sites for bargains and while the black labels are at a considerable discount, I can use that same amount of $$ to buy more LBB's or other subscription boxes.  Plus I'm not particularly in love with any of the black label items.


 Yep, I would rather just get another LBB, personally. There have been a couple of Black Label things that made me think "That's kinda cute" but nothing I've been willing to drop that kind of cash for.


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 1, 2012)

I was almost tempted to buy the LAMB bag. But, I'm happy with what I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2012)

I do have to say that I really like a lot of the extras this time around (I think I like my extras better than the non-extras in my bag, and that's including the main thing I'm not trading.  I had actually been planning on buying some of these after I scraped together the funds, so this is *fantastic*), but just out of curiosity, I made (and fortunately quickly canceled) an offer for the Befine packets just to see how many are floating around out there:  Over *eight hundred*.  No wonder I keep getting dozens of offers of them every couple of hours!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do have to say that I really like a lot of the extras this time around (I think I like my extras better than the non-extras in my bag, and that's including the main thing I'm not trading.  I had actually been planning on buying some of these after I scraped together the funds, so this is *fantastic*), but just out of curiosity, I made (and fortunately quickly canceled) an offer for the Befine packets just to see how many are floating around out there:  Over *eight hundred*.  No wonder I keep getting dozens of offers of them every couple of hours!


 See, I like the extras themselves, I just wish they had them only tradeable with other extras...because in 3 bags, 90 percent of the trade offers I got were a bunch of the free extras grouped together. Yes, I love Lavanila and Redken and Tigi and Pixi, etc...NO, I do not love them enough to trade a 90 dollar handbag for a handful of them.

I also wish LBB would offer a "Decline all trade offers" button for each item, then maybe it'd be less frustrating than having to do each one individually.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 3, 2012)

Trading is fabulous this week! It *feels* like old LBB right now. I'm loving the extras (minus the Befine packet box). Who wouldn't love to close with lip crayons, full size polishes, eye shadow crayons, Lavanila lip gloss, great hair stuff, and etc?! I think this is the first time that 3 items and 5 bonuses alone would be worth the price of an LBB. I keep trying to keep that 3 oz can of shiny spray for my hair but it trades up every stinkin' time. I need to get it back. Again. It reminds me of the Lavanila candle I couldn't keep a hold of for a couple bags in a row. This is the least painful trading has been in MONTHS. It's a great time to have a bag open.

That said, I *finally* got another $16 Secret Agent gloss, the darkest pink one (the level 3 lip plumper). I got my LBB in that I closed with it a few days ago and OMG LOOOOVES. I refuse to trade the one in my current LBB any further, I need a back up! I got the same color even. I can see me purchasing that gloss from the Secret Agent site later as well.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trading is fabulous this week! It *feels* like old LBB right now. I'm loving the extras (minus the Befine packet box). Who wouldn't love to close with lip crayons, full size polishes, eye shadow crayons, Lavanila lip gloss, great hair stuff, and etc?! I think this is the first time that 3 items and 5 bonuses alone would be worth the price of an LBB. I keep trying to keep that 3 oz can of shiny spray for my hair but it trades up every stinkin' time. I need to get it back. Again. It reminds me of the Lavanila candle I couldn't keep a hold of for a couple bags in a row. This is the least painful trading has been in MONTHS. It's a great time to have a bag open.
> 
> That said, I *finally* got another $16 Secret Agent gloss, the darkest pink one (the level 3 lip plumper). I got my LBB in that I closed with it a few days ago and OMG LOOOOVES. I refuse to trade the one in my current LBB any further, I need a back up! I got the same color even. I can see me purchasing that gloss from the Secret Agent site later as well.


 Did you make an offer for a lavanila rollerball? Also, if you want another gloss, I have one in diamond girl


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you make an offer for a lavanila rollerball? Also, if you want another gloss, I have one in diamond girl


 I did make an offer on that rollerball! hahaha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and about the gloss, the one I wanted I have in my bag right now, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and about the gloss, the one I wanted I have in my bag right now, but thank you anyway.


 np! Im planning on keeping the rollerball because its the last one left. and the offers were 40+ I really want the crossbody foldover. or the beyonce perfume


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> np! Im planning on keeping the rollerball because its the last one left. and the offers were 40+ I really want the crossbody foldover. or the beyonce perfume


 It's okay, I got one in my last LBB. It's fabulous though, so I didn't mind having a second. hahaha. No worries. 



 $40+? Those are some crazy offers, I'd definitely be tempted by that. You should take the best one and try to put that on the things you want more than the rollerball, if the items are good!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually really enjoyed the samples! I needed a crossbody bag since my one &amp; only is falling apart so when LBB had the BCBG crossbody for the $30.00 bag I knew I had to open a bag. I wasn't really interested in keeping any of the samples b/c of all the beauty subscriptions I have...I have to so many beauty/hair items that I can't use them all up. But I was able to pair them up &amp; end up with jewelry pieces...here is what I have most likely end up with this bag since my bag closes in 3 hours or less.  The one item I knew I wanted to keep as a sample was the nailpolish I fell in love once I saw that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 4, 2012)

Whoa, stellar trading! You got all of that with your 2 items (one you obviously didn't trade) + 4 bonuses in 3 days? Amazing stuffs!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, stellar trading! You got all of that with your 2 items (one you obviously didn't trade) + 4 bonuses in 3 days? Amazing stuffs!
> 
> ...


 
I had an extra sample b/c last time my sample arrived shattered it was a Mineralogie eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But they gave me a sad sample lol...it was the Tigi lipgloss &amp; no one wanted it

I had been eyeing those items for the longest time...not really into the By philippe mesh bracelet but who knows may like it or may end up giving it as a Christmas gift specially since it is green.

And you have an amazing bag as well..so many goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2012)

*cough*  I just managed to convince myself that the price I'm paying for *this* LBB is approximately (maybe even less than) what I would have spent on my sister-in-law for Christmas, and since I traded and got the $56 photo frame clock for her present, I am allowed to get another bag after this one closes because I had budgeted for one for myself, and if this is the money I had budgeted for her, then I *clearly* did not spend my LBB money already!  Justification math ahoy! Maybe I'll get those skull bowls I've been eyeing since Halloween...

(The bummer part of this is that I have a few things in there -- all above $40 -- that I do *not* want, but they are *not* moving trading-wise.  I think things would be fine if I had paid closer attention and bought a $49.95 bag with seven days of trading and/or did not have a Wednesday -- aka pub quiz night aka not home trading night -- in there, but I really, *really* wanted a certain necklace that was a $29.95 bag item, and now I'm stuck trying to unload this stuff before Thursday because I really don't want to deal with *another* exchange.  That's how I ended up with all of these things I am not wild about in the first place.)


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 5, 2012)

Traded my lip gloss for another lip gloss + bonus. Traded that around but I fear I'm never going to get the gloss I love back.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Just finished my bag. Pretty happy with myself. I ended up with:

 1- LAVANILA Vanilla Coconut Body Wash- $14
2- LAVANILA Roller-Ball Vanilla Passion Fruit- $18
3- LAVANILA Lip Shine Vanilla Blossom- $7
4- Big Buddha Colorblock Satchel- $95
5- Pixi Magic Tink Tint- $16
6- Pixi Tinted Brilliance Balm- $16
7- Pixi Shadow Pen in Peach Pave- $18
8- Pixi Catching Shadows Pen- $18
9- Spring Street Casablanca Flower Button Earrings- $18
10- BeyoncÃ© Pulse Eau De Parfum- $44
11- LAVANILA Vanilla Lavender Body Wash- $14
12- LAVANILA Vanilla Lavender Body Wash- $14
13- LAVANILA Vanilla Coconut Body Wash- $14
14- TIGI Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo- $5

Retail was 311. I got bored of trading wand waiting, so I closed it down 3 days early. I feel really LBBed out. Especially after trading a million samples.

This was my second bag. I haven't had one in 6 months. How did I do?  (I did buy an extra $20 worth of stuff in the shop though... 3 samples an a primer I traded away)


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just finished my bag. Pretty happy with myself. I ended up with:
> 
> ...


 How did you do? I cant' see how that is anything sort of awesome! lol  I've always been one of those people who loves to get as many things as I can with as few dollars as possible. So even though only 1 big ticket item, I still think you did awesome!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you do? I cant' see how that is anything sort of awesome! lol  I've always been one of those people who loves to get as many things as I can with as few dollars as possible. So even though only 1 big ticket item, I still think you did awesome!


 Thanks! It took me a lot of trading though. LBB was like a full time job for me! It helped take my mind off of some of the stress from my finals. I also spent a lot of time on chat because when you get to know some of the girls, they help you find out who has the items you want and sometimes they cut you a good deal. Also, check it there is an item that is in demand. Sometimes, there may be a bag that is high in trading value, like a 55 bag, trading for 130+.  Im also someone who loves to to get several itmes. but it was also about milking trades. chat helped me to do that. especially late at night. I never have time to trade during the day, but if you are on at midnight, some people are more desperate to make a trade and they will over trade you. And if you can play off of someone who really a certain item, you can really make a trading profit. lol It takes a lot of patience, but If you can spend a decent amount of time on this, then you may be able to get a really good bag. Just start off with a popular item and trade it out for a multi item trade. then spend the next few days trying to trade up and up. then the last 2-3 day (if you are doing the 7 day cycle) will be trading for items you really want. You may have to trade down to get what you want.

The beyonce perfume was 1 of 3 and it cost me 67 in trades, even though it was worth 44. later, i got offers of over 75  and the lavanila rollerball cost me 30+

remember the laws of supply and demand-but  think of it as-if people want it and there is a limited number of it , the prices will skyrocket.

The first time around I did terrible, this time I did better. If I had more time and patience, i wonder what i could have gotten.... lol


----------



## galapogos (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm new around here and I just received my 2nd Little Black Bag shipment a few days ago. Unfortunately, about the worst thing that could happen did happen. I opened the box and found that it was completely full...of someone else's items. It had my packing slip in it, but none of my items. I called customer support immediately and they're doing everything they can to help out and make things right. I decided to wait a few days to see if the person whose items I have calls in and what we can do from there.

I know some of you are very active in chat, so I'm hoping you can keep an eye out for anyone else that received a completely wrong box. I know the person whose box I have will really be missing it because it contains some items that they were only a few of on the site and I'm sure they traded their butt off to get them. One of those items is the pink knit hat with black ears on it...and another is a pair of chocolate colored fingerless gloves. So if you know anyone that was expecting those two items could you point them this way? I'm hoping that we can work out some sort of exchange if LBB's customer service can't.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 9, 2012)

$561 and 19 items later, with 10 hours to go, I'M DONE AND SHIPPED!!!

NO GIFTING, NO EXCHANGE CREDITS, NADA! This is the result of ZERO social life for a week. I need a vacation from LBB. 



 

MERRY LBB CHRISTMAS TO MEEE.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing job!! What was your starting main item...the bag?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $561 and 19 items later, with 10 hours to go, I'M DONE AND SHIPPED!!!
> 
> ...


 Niceeeee!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2012)

What a great week for LBB for me! I ended up with a ton of samples--I got the Ahava moisturizer somewhere else (NBTT?) and loved it, so now I am set for the winter on moisturizer and get to try some of their other products.

Plus, the La Vanilla samples are about half the size of a rollerball, so getting two of each was almost enough as a rollerball. And the black sutton tote looks awesome, as does the $40 rose gold necklace, the heart drop pendant, and not even to mention the peacock hat and scarf set! Endless awesome.  

I'm excited about the Be Fine packets--like a mini spa in a box, and the BB be fine gate made me sad.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Dec 9, 2012)

Such good ending bags this time around! The "bonuses" are worth it! This is the first time I closed with so many, but seriously, I got two full size polishes (that match my haul, woohooo!) and a shine spray that's nearly full size that I'm obsessed with trying. I'm a bit sad I didn't end with the darker Pixi tint and the Catching Shadows Pixi pen, but bonuses kept trading up so well that it was hard to keep them, especially the shine spray!

And thank you about my ending bag! It was a lot more fun on LBB this last week, that's for sure! It felt like old times. 



 I started with the brown Madden bag which I never did trade. I got the red in last week and loved it SO much I needed the brown. I also got the NYLA, bebe, Betsey scarf and bow studs by the end of day one or early day two and never traded further.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 9, 2012)

This was my second bag. I also loved getting all of the samples but for a different reason: more items to become jewelry! I did much better with trading this time. Several things I wanted I had to trade up to trade down for. I am still very, very small potatoes compared to any of you I have seen post bags, but I love everything in my bag! As a bonus I spent an extra $6 on a cool mp3 speaker pouch for my daughter and I know her little player will look cute in there and she will love it. Has anyone actually received one of the Pink Cosmo bags yet? I really fell in love with the look and I am crossing my fingers about the quality.


----------



## lunadust (Dec 9, 2012)

My haul which I can't wait to get! This was two bags and some extras I added. (I love the new feature!!)

#7069 - By Philippe - Shimmer Mesh Necklace  black#6215 - Geranium - Mother Nature Necklace . #7200 - French Connection - Chunky Snood white#7062 - By Philippe - Shimmer Mesh Bracelet black#7065 - By Philippe - Shimmer Mesh Bracelet tan#4975 - Stein &amp; Blye - Bead &amp; Chain Chandelier Earrings silver#7201 - Ahava - Essential Day Moisturizer Tube . #5883 - Rouge Jardin - Asymmetrical Flower Necklace #6166 - By Philippe - Tiny Snowflake Necklace . rose#5386 - Lemon - Pointelle Sweater Hi Knee Hi . #6150 - By Philippe - Smoky Heart Crystal Earrings .  rose#7271 - Kenneth Cole New York - Crystal Face Watch .


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, i'm kicking myself now that I didn't take advantage of the bonus items (and the cutoff for free upgraded/expedited shipping is midnight, so if I open a bag i'll miss out on that.)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2012)

ETA:  Urgh, my pictures went POOF!  Let's try this again.

Wow, I'm doing much better than I was expecting, and I still have a full day of trading left.  I could not believe some of the trade offers I made that were accepted, but in a good way.  You may think you see a theme here and that one thing is not like the others.  You would be correct on both counts.  I'm still trying to swap away the first item and acquire something else that fits in with everything else, but overall, I'm very happy with this as it currently stands. 

Anyway.  I opened this bag with a completely different $40 necklace that I loved but received a great offer for that I just couldn't resist, and I was fully expecting to end up with a whole lot of stuff I hated and would end up returning, but that seems to have happened with the order I just received that consisted of a whole lot of stuff I thought I would love (I have *got* to stop getting purses from LBB!  I can never tell that something is cloth instead of vinyl or is textured instead of a smooth high-gloss surface.  On the up side, both of these purses were the results of trading up, so it wasn't like these were the main items I wanted out of the entire bag).  If I can't trade the bangle for another dangly necklace, I will most likely have to return it because bracelets pretty much never fit me.  I did buy one thing -- the Mink Grey polish because no one was willing to give theirs up, and I *really* wanted it -- but everything else was acquired via trades.


 


 
 
 
 
Items in My Bag (10)




Kenneth Jay Lane

Circle...
$ 40
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Mocha

Chain Drop...
$ 24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Mocha

Chain Drop...
$ 24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Guess

Multi-Chain...
$ 42
RETAIL

Now viewing
(3)




Robert Rose

Stone Chain...
$ 24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(1)




Mocha

Sphere...
$ 24
RETAIL

View trade offers
(1)




Pixi

Metallic...
$ 8
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Pixi

Mink Grey...
$ 8
RETAIL

View trade offers
(3)




Pixi

Evening...
$ 8
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Pixi

Opal Sheen...
$ 8
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)

The necklace with the balls looks like it's much larger than it actually is.  I received the silver version today in another bag, and I was sure I would end up sending it back because I was *convinced* that the balls on the sides would be the size of quarters, but they're actually probably smaller than gumballs.  It's still long and dangly, in a good way, so I'm going to go ahead and keep the one in this bag unless one of my trade offers gets accepted because I'll be okay with this one, but I think I will like one of the other ones even more.

(I used to wear long necklaces *all the time* in college, but I got away from that when I started running a shipping/receiving department because I didn't want to get them caught in or on something and break.  Now I work in an office, and I want to start wearing long necklaces again, but I don't have any appropriate for my work clothing style, so I have to acquire them.  Enter this bag!  Well, I also got two others in the LBB that just arrived today, but the currently-open bag is where I've concentrated on get


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 13, 2012)

Question for expert traders (there seem to be quite a few on here. lol):

What item do you usually start with? Something that you love and want, or something that you think will trade the best?

Also, do you think the 12 day trading offer today is a great deal and why? 

I've only opened 1 bag so far, it was a $29.95 bag, and I closed it early (and I started with an item that I wanted to give as a gift and refused to trade, so i'm not sure I did it right to start off with. lol  I did end up with 4 items that I wanted, 2 of them being gifts, but I did have to add an item later and pay the extra so I dont know if I really got my money's worth out of it like you all do).


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## morre22 (Dec 14, 2012)

Candles are so hard to get right now! I feel like I have been trading my butt off with this bag, but I know it will be worth it. Anyone have an open bag right now?


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 14, 2012)

I decided yesterday to open a bag and try again. (another bag of belated xmas gifts for myself, husband will get credit. lol)  I started w/the Steve Madden Tote, some earrings, the white Pixi polish, and a pack of those glitter twist-tie like ponytail holders.  This is what is in my bag right now:





I am actually kicking myself now because someone offered me a 6 item trade earlier this morning for the bag, and I probably should have accepted it (and then traded one of the items in it for a less expensive tote that I love more in the gallery...)  Live and learn! Wondering how the next 11 more days of trading will go. lol 

Anyone else think trading is slow right now? The last bag that I opened, I was getting like 5 trade offers every minute (or so it seemed, anyway...)


----------



## morre22 (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree, I think trading is going sooooo slow right now!! I'm hoping once it turns 6pm the trading will pick up


----------



## glamourcat (Dec 14, 2012)

I decided to gift myself a month (at least) for Christmas. I think that I have NO idea how to actually do this trading well, but it seems fun so far. I actually really like 3 of the 4 items I initially got, so I would be ok wih just ending now. But I've got 11+ days left, so who knows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, I think trading is going sooooo slow right now!! I'm hoping once it turns 6pm the trading will pick up


 There was a burst of trading (I managed to go up about $35 if you count the perfume as being worth nothing, which I did because I was thinking in terms of exchange value, not retail value) a few hours ago, but it's slow again.  In addition to not receiving many offers (which always makes me think I made a horrible trading error, but even if that's the case, there are usually tons of offers of, say, $20 earrings for $35 necklaces regardless of how hideous the necklace is solely for the trade-up value, and I haven't even received any of those offers tonight), I made dozens of offers, and hardy any of those have been rejected, which tells me that there just aren't many people actively trading, which I find a bummer because I was really looking forward to a whole lot of trading over the next now-it's-eleven-days since it always seems like trading gets good when LBB adds more hours to the trading period whenever the website goes down or some glitch in the upgrade causes the system to log you out every fifteen seconds (literally fifteen seconds at one point.  I timed it).

As a side note, I received my bag with the Lavanila gloss, and I am very pleasantly surprised by how much I like it!  I am on a sparkly gloss kick, and I am always willing to add another one to my collection (I just ordered the stila lip shimmer set or whatever it's called from Birchbox since I had points and a discount code to use but not many other things I wanted to order) since I am constantly putting more on throughout the day, not to mention the fact that I like to keep a gloss or balm in every jacket, bag, or purse I own so I am never without one, but I was expecting to be relatively neutral on this one, and I actively like it.  I'm happy enough with it that I was tempted to not put it up for an LBB trade when I got it in exchange for the fragrance sample, but I did, and I almost immediately flipped it over to an actual item, which got paired with an eye shadow and turned into a traded-up-in-value necklace!  

Um.  Yeah.  So.  Moral of the story:  If you like squeezy tube lip gloss, this one is worth trying.  It's definitely not something to be bummed about getting (I firmly believe there is no such thing as "too much lip gloss," especially since this is clear and thus something that can be worn by *everyone* regardless of skin tone) if your bag closes and it's still there.

(And now I'm going to bed, and I hope that trading picks up over the weekend and that some fun new stuff enters the gallery tomorrow!)


----------



## morre22 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There was a burst of trading (I managed to go up about $35 if you count the perfume as being worth nothing, which I did because I was thinking in terms of exchange value, not retail value) a few hours ago, but it's slow again.  In addition to not receiving many offers (which always makes me think I made a horrible trading error, but even if that's the case, there are usually tons of offers of, say, $20 earrings for $35 necklaces regardless of how hideous the necklace is solely for the trade-up value, and I haven't even received any of those offers tonight), I made dozens of offers, and hardy any of those have been rejected, which tells me that there just aren't many people actively trading, which I find a bummer because I was really looking forward to a whole lot of trading over the next now-it's-eleven-days since it always seems like trading gets good when LBB adds more hours to the trading period whenever the website goes down or some glitch in the upgrade causes the system to log you out every fifteen seconds (literally fifteen seconds at one point.  I timed it).
> ...


Was the Lavanila lipgloss sticky?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

> Was the Lavanila lipgloss sticky?


 Not at all. I was afaid if that because i'm not a fan of sticky lip gloss (i'll use it if i have it, but i prefer slick gloss), but it's kind of like Vaseline as far as sticky vs slick goes, but there is no petroleum in it. Just a whole lot of oils, like castor oil, apricot oil, joboba oil, and shea butter. Love it!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not at all. I was afaid if that because i'm not a fan of sticky lip gloss (i'll use it if i have it, but i prefer slick gloss), but it's kind of like Vaseline as far as sticky vs slick goes, but there is no petroleum in it. Just a whole lot of oils, like castor oil, apricot oil, joboba oil, and shea butter. Love it!


Darn, I wish I hadn't of traded it away now! I was worried about it being sticky, because I hate sticky gloss and I closed my bag =(

Here is what I got in my bag though =]









































I feel in love with the Flea Market Girl jewelry! I wish I would have been able to get my hands on the lightening bolt necklace, handcuff necklace and the Eiffel tower necklace too though, but they weren't budging lol I'm giving the brown Vieta to my mom for Christmas with the foot scrub because I know she will love them! I'm so excited, this is probably the best bag I have ever gotten. Totally worth paying for Expedited shipping, which I think is on sale because it has always been like $19 and tonight it was only $13.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 16, 2012)

morre22-did you trade for all that or add additional items after you opened your initial bag?

This is the trap that i'm falling into and I know it's all because i'm impatient. lol I still have 9 days left of trading on my bag but I have almost added more stuff into my bag a few times.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> morre22-did you trade for all that or add additional items after you opened your initial bag?
> 
> This is the trap that i'm falling into and I know it's all because i'm impatient. lol I still have 9 days left of trading on my bag but I have almost added more stuff into my bag a few times.


 It's really, really easy to get antsy with this stuff!  Some days, *nothing* will happen *all day*, and then all of a sudden, an afternoon flurry will hit that will change *everything*.  I've been pleasantly surprised at some of the up-trading I've been able to accomplish just since I opened the bag Thursday (I've managed to go up almost $50, although I'm currently trying to get to a point where I can split items into multiple smaller items because I'm actually interested in more smaller-dollar items than I am in larger-dollar ones, at least from the gallery currently available), and I do still have nine and a half days left, but I still get antsy to accept trades I *know* aren't good moves just to see and make some new offers.  

In unrelated news, I just saw that they now add new stuff *four* days a week:  Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday.  It seems like when I started, it was Mondays only.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 16, 2012)

It's been a hot minute since I've posted in this group let alone on the forum as a whole so I'll post my last couple hauls to catch up and re-introduce myself to anyone who has joined since I regularly posted since I feel like I'm so behind and not in the loop on here lol. I'm Elle is for Love/Misty Chambers on LBB and Elle Drew/Sparklemuffin from chat. Here's my LBB profile link: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/85264

Big November bag and videos to go with since I'm lacking pics: 
Fair Warning though, I'm relatively new to the video thing so they are long as crap because I talk too much and because I has the lazy and don't edit

Part 1:  




1- Deux Lux Sweethearts Cosmetic Case (Aqua)
2- Betsey Johnson Baby Striped Ruffle Scarf (Black and White)
3- Secret Agent Beauty Pretty Pink Provocateur Lip Gloss
4- Betsey Johnson Heart &amp; Arrow Necklace
5- Deux Lux Cosmic Love Pouch (Purple and Gold)
6- BALIBELTS Studio Woven Stripe Embellished Satchel (gifted)
7- Betsey Johnson Pearl &amp; Fireball Bracelet
8- Betsey Johnson Pearl Crystal Ribbon Necklace
9- By Philippe Smoky Heart Crystal Earrings (Rose Gold)
10- Betsey Johnson Heart Drop Earrings
11- Jardin Amour Necklace

And my last and most recent haul that I should be getting on Tuesday (omgsocited!) 
1- Deux Lux Sweethearts Cosmetic Case (Grey)
2- Cejon Tie Dye Scarf
3- Stein &amp; Blye Stone &amp; Crystal Bracelet
4- Koret Lace Lock Clutch
5- Fydelity Pocito MP3 Speaker Case (Blue)
6- By Philippe Tiny Snowflake Necklace (Rose Gold)
7- iWave Audio Bling Headphones (Pink)
8- Rampage Round Frame Sunglasses
9- Big Buddha Zig Zag Luna Clutch (Charcoal)
10- Kenneth Cole New York Crystal Face Watch
11- Betsey Johnson Baby Striped Ruffle Scarf (Pink) I added this to my bag after I opened
12- Via Spiga Floral Tapestry Tights
13- Pixi Magic Tink Tint
14- TIGI Headrush Spray
15- Pixi Tinted Brilliance Balm
16- By Philippe Small Wings Necklace (Rose Gold)
17- Betsey Johnson Bow Earrings
18- TIGI Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo
19- TIGI Dirty Secret Dry Shampoo
20- Deux Lux Sweethearts Cosmetic Case (White)
21- Cejon Striped Scarf

My current bag:

  Mocha - Stone Circle Earrings
ncLA - Nail Wraps
Rampage - Round Frame Sunglasses
Disney Couture - Elixir Bottle Necklace
Pixi - Metallic Mermaid Nail Polish


----------



## morre22 (Dec 16, 2012)

That was from one bag, I opened up with something that wasn't special to me but I saw everyone else was going crazy for and from the chat saw that is was getting really high offers, so I traded like crazy. I always trade for stuff that I am not worried about keeping in the beginning and taking multi trades, especially ones that are good and a higher value for the first 5 days and then on the last two days I trade for the things I really want.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 16, 2012)

I need to try to be a higher risk trader. It seems like you can do SO much better that way. My problem is that in both bags I had items that I REALLY wanted but so does everyone else. I am a low risk trader so I open with the item (or an item someone on chat wants to trade for in the last case) and hang on to it (a handbag both times). The people who seem to do the best open with something everyone wants and take one of the crazy good trades. I was getting solid offers about $100 more than my bag last time, but I really wanted the bag. Can't wait until it gets here! I also love some of the FMG jewelry, and I got the arrow necklace in my bag even though I typically don't wear gold. Can't wait to see that either. Still, I usually open BECAUSE I want something specific. Ah well, maybe maybe next bag.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 16, 2012)

Elle I just followed you on LBB. I am http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/180997  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Dec 16, 2012)

I always have opened with something I've wanted and then kept that item throughout the whole trading period but decided to try it the other way around this time and I am so happy that I did. I wish I would have opened with that Disney bottle necklace though offers on that were $179!!!


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah that disney bottle necklace is definitely on alot of people's hit lists!  At one point over the weekend, I traded one of the Fydelity bags (which everyone in chat said don't trade well) for one of the Goose Creek Candles, and then traded that for an item over $50!  I log in to chat as a guest and after I did it, people were totally talking shit on me! I had to laugh because everyone does that, if given the chance.  Someone offered me the candle, I didn't even send the offer on it. lol 

And i'm very excited about all of the New product drops this week! 20 minutes out to the first one, I can't wait! Love the 3 ring necklace and hope I can snag one.

So what are your thoughts of adding/paying for additional items after opening your bag? Because I again became a victim of that over the weekend and have a feeling I will this week, too. (I'm $80ish out of pocket with a bag valuing almost $200.)


----------



## morre22 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that disney bottle necklace is definitely on alot of people's hit lists!  At one point over the weekend, I traded one of the Fydelity bags (which everyone in chat said don't trade well) for one of the Goose Creek Candles, and then traded that for an item over $50!  I log in to chat as a guest and after I did it, people were totally talking shit on me! I had to laugh because everyone does that, if given the chance.  Someone offered me the candle, I didn't even send the offer on it. lol
> 
> ...


I'm sure if they were talking bad about you on that someone probably said something about me when I accepted an offer of $60 Betsey Johnson sunglasses on one of those Ahava samples!!!! I hope it wasn't an accident but I took it lol! Trades like that happened a couple times during this trading period. Either people really want items or it is an accident that they submitted that offer but it isn't my fault lol


----------



## glamourcat (Dec 18, 2012)

So it's my first bag and I predictably got attached to my items before I should have. I admit I am still clueless about trading.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My favorite two items (I started with the smaller bag) are very similar and I can't decide which one to hang onto. I hope this is ok, but if anyone wants to look at my profile and give me their opinion, I'd appreciate it! I'm trying to decide between the necklaces- I think I like the graduated one better but I'm fickle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/383608 Thanks, and I have to say that this is very addictive!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourcat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So it's my first bag and I predictably got attached to my items before I should have. I admit I am still clueless about trading.
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had literally a billion bags, and I always get attached to things. I'm picky, especially about jewelry, and there's always only a handful of things I really want on the site, so I always end on holding onto those things tight once I get them!

I love the beaded necklace, actually have it on its way to me right now, so I would keep that one, personally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elleisforlove (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Elle I just followed you on LBB. I am http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/180997


 I followed you back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 19, 2012)

My first LBB. Super happy with my purse!! Everything else is ehhhhh. 


 


 
 
 
 
Items in My Bag (4)




Jardin

Large Chain Link Necklace
$ 34
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Red by Marc Ecko

Slouchy Shoulder Bag
$ 79
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




michael marcus

Tart Nail Polish
$ 15
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Ahava

Purifying Mud Mask Tube
$ 10
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 19, 2012)

That Ahava mask traded pretty well when I had it (even though I was tempted to keep it!).


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Ahava mask traded pretty well when I had it (even though I was tempted to keep it!).


 I actually traded the cleanser for it. I figured if I was going to get stuck with it, I might as well get something I don't have a drawer full of.


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 19, 2012)

Is anyone willing to trade me anything on my "loves" list for the necklace, polish, mask, &amp; an additional item I have up for trade on here. I have alot of items not listed so please let me know what type of products your interested in. Thanks (I have products from a few past ipsy bags)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/385944


----------



## meaganola (Dec 23, 2012)

Urgh, trading has slowed *way* down.  I find myself wondering if they're going to have another promo (preferably more samples from new companies) next week to kick off the new year and encourage people to spend any gift money -- or, really, to spend *any* money since this is the time of year when people start cutting back on things like this.  They almost definitely had many, many bags opened during the Pixi/Lavanila/Ahava five-sample bonus, and there were at least a few opened up solely because people could justify the cost of the bags due to the value of the extras.  Those samples (especially the Pixi stuff) traded *really* well when the promo first started (read:  before everyone got their first round of samples/bags and decided they were set on those items), especially compared to the Redken samples that people couldn't get rid of fast enough.


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 23, 2012)

It must be really slow. People aren't opening now probably bc nobody has time to trade. I was surprised to see that even the boucle trapper was still available last I looked.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find myself wondering if they're going to have another promo *(preferably more samples from new companies)* next week to kick off the new year and encourage people to spend any gift money -- or, really, to spend *any* money since this is the time of year when people start cutting back on things like this.


 Okay, quoting myself here because I think I may have just accidentally gotten a hint/preview:  I just received my LBB that closed on the 13th.  It included a sample of Yu-Be moisturizing ointment.  I have *no clue* how this would have happened unless they received Yu-Be sample stock in advance of a sample promotion since I don't think this particular item has ever previously been sampled/promoted/etc. through LBB.  It definitely wasn't in my bag when it closed.  I thought maybe it was a very random replacement for one of the Pixi polishes I had coming, but, nope, all four were there, too.  This just seems bizarre unless there's a promo coming.

(Also, le sigh, this Robert Rose stone chain necklace looked a lot more delicate in the pictures.  Do not like.  On the up side, I also need to return a bangle because it doesn't fit, so I will just send them both together.  But, yay, I like the Guess twisted chain necklace a lot *more* than I had expected, although, bizarrely, the packing list says it's earrings even though I *know* it's supposed to be a necklace.)


----------



## maeiland (Dec 24, 2012)

> Okay, quoting myself here because I think I may have just accidentally gotten a hint/preview:Â  I just received my LBB that closed on the 13th.Â  It included a sample of Yu-Be moisturizing ointment. Â I have *no clue* how this would have happened unless they received Yu-Be sample stock in advance of a sample promotion since I don't think this particular item has ever previously been sampled/promoted/etc. through LBB. Â It definitely wasn't in my bag when it closed. Â I thought maybe it was a very random replacement for one of the Pixi polishes I had coming, but, nope, all four were there, too. Â This just seems bizarre unless there's a promo coming. Â
> 
> (Also, le sigh, this Robert Rose stone chain necklace looked a lot more delicate in the pictures.Â  Do not like.Â  On the up side, I also need to return a bangle because it doesn't fit, so I will just send them both together.Â  But, yay, I like the Guess twisted chain necklace a lot *more* than I had expected, although, bizarrely, the packing list says it's earrings even though I *know* it's supposed to be a necklace.)
> 
> Â


 I got that sample as well.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, quoting myself here because I think I may have just accidentally gotten a hint/preview:  I just received my LBB that closed on the 13th.  It included a sample of Yu-Be moisturizing ointment.  I have *no clue* how this would have happened unless they received Yu-Be sample stock in advance of a sample promotion since I don't think this particular item has ever previously been sampled/promoted/etc. through LBB.  It definitely wasn't in my bag when it closed.  I thought maybe it was a very random replacement for one of the Pixi polishes I had coming, but, nope, all four were there, too.  This just seems bizarre unless there's a promo coming.
> 
> (Also, le sigh, this Robert Rose stone chain necklace looked a lot more delicate in the pictures.  Do not like.  On the up side, I also need to return a bangle because it doesn't fit, so I will just send them both together.  But, yay, I like the Guess twisted chain necklace a lot *more* than I had expected, although, bizarrely, the packing list says it's earrings even though I *know* it's supposed to be a necklace.)


 I have seen that a lot of people got that, I'm hoping I get one in my bag that will be to me on Wednesday, I've been wanting to try that moisturizer for awhile!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2012)

Le sigh.  Unless a miracle happens in the next five minutes or so, I'm going to be one of those people who appear to have had a hugely successful trading period next time around.  Well, actually, this *has* been sort of successful in that I managed to trade up fairly decently -- but I don't really have much that I actually *want*.  I have a feeling most of it is going back.  Trading just *sucked* for ages.  It's picking up this evening, but I only have a few minutes left.  And I already currently have a boxtop satchel (not what I had expected), a speaker messenger bag (see the satchel), a cuff (doesn't fit), a bangle (doesn't fit), and a necklace (see the bags) to go back.

On the up side, my sister-in-law *loved* her clock that consists of little picture frames and clockworks.  I ended up with it as part of a $29.95 bag (that one had four exchange credits in it.  I'm not doing too well with my bags lately).  One of her big hobbies is photography, and I thought of her every time I saw it, so I just kind of shrugged, accepted the trade, and hoped she might vaguely like it.  I'm phenomenally relieved that she kept saying over and over and *over* how much she liked it.  I also managed to get a couple of necklaces and some of the makeup samples  (all of the Pixi pencils plus a couple other things) for myself, so I did get my money's worth, but I also feel kind of guilty that I got them in the same bag as her gift.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And for the record, my starting bag for the 12-day trading period:
















And the Deux Lux Love Drops Wristlet in teal, but I already traded that one away and can't paste the picture in now without messing up the formatting.
And the final bag (the formatting isn't cooperating with me):




RJ Graziano
Druzy Stone Necklace
$ 42.00
RETAIL



Robert Rose
Cascade Earrings
$ 30.00
RETAIL



Robert Rose
Stone &amp; Chain Linear Earrings
$ 24.00
RETAIL



Robert Rose
Pendant Embellished Bangle
$ 28.00
RETAIL



ncLA
Hello I Love You
$ 16.00
RETAIL



a.v. max
Mixed Bangle Set
$ 36.00
RETAIL



Ali Khan New York
Long Beaded Necklace
$ 26.00
RETAIL



ncLA
Rock Solid Nail Polish
$ 16.00
RETAIL



ncLA
I'm with the Band
$ 16.00
RETAIL



ncLA
Call Me For the After Party

The beaded necklace is something I actually bought.  I'll probably be keeping the two necklaces, three of the polishes, and...  That's it.  Everything else is most likely going back for exchange credits.  I traded up, but trading was very disappointing the past few days, so here I am, with a ton of stuff that I actually couldn't trade down for things I wanted.  I tried.  A lot.  There were just no takers.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, quoting myself here because I think I may have just accidentally gotten a hint/preview:  I just received my LBB that closed on the 13th.  It included a sample of Yu-Be moisturizing ointment.  I have *no clue* how this would have happened unless they received Yu-Be sample stock in advance of a sample promotion since I don't think this particular item has ever previously been sampled/promoted/etc. through LBB.  It definitely wasn't in my bag when it closed.  I thought maybe it was a very random replacement for one of the Pixi polishes I had coming, but, nope, all four were there, too.  This just seems bizarre unless there's a promo coming.
> 
> (Also, le sigh, this Robert Rose stone chain necklace looked a lot more delicate in the pictures.  Do not like.  On the up side, I also need to return a bangle because it doesn't fit, so I will just send them both together.  But, yay, I like the Guess twisted chain necklace a lot *more* than I had expected, although, bizarrely, the packing list says it's earrings even though I *know* it's supposed to be a necklace.)


 That Yu-Be sample was in my last LBB, which arrived at my house two weeks ago. I think it's just an added bonus. I wondered about it too though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Dec 26, 2012)

I didn't get the moisturizer but it's all good I got plenty of stuff that I am super excited about lol The Vieta Blaze satchel is huge I love it!


----------



## Linabunnie (Dec 26, 2012)

How does returning items work?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does returning items work?


 You have two choices:  Exchange or refund.  If you go the refund route, LBB operates on a percentage basis.  They don't look at the value of the item.  For ease of math, let's say you started a $49.95 bag, traded up to a $500 total bag o' stuff -- earrings, bracelets, purses, whatever -- and are now returning $100 worth of it for a refund.  $100 is 20% of $500, so you would get a refund of 20% of $49.95, or about ten bucks.  If you send stuff back for an exchange, you will get an extra item in your next bag worth a few dollars less than whatever it is that you're sending back, so if you're sending back a $30 item, you will probably end up with a $25 surprise item in your bag.  

As far as sending things back, just take the packing list in your shipment, fill out the back of it, pack it all up, and send it back.  I always get delivery confirmation whenever I send a package anywhere (even if it's just hand lotion to my grandmother), and so because I can tell when the USPS delivers the packages, I know that they usually take a couple of days to process your exchange from landing on their loading dock to crediting your account.

In unrelated news:  Um.  So.  Just out of curiosity, I decided to see what would happen if you picked one of the bonus makeup bags for your item in a $29.95 bag.  It turns out that you get *two* bonus bags plus $55-60 in items instead of the normal $55-60 in items plus one bonus bag if you just pick an item.  My starting bag had a $90 value, and one of the assigned items was a Briannefaye scarf that I actually really wanted but traded away for the Betsey Johnson snake necklace because I have something like a dozen scarves, and I had been trying to get that necklace several times.  Next year *is* the Year of the Water Snake, after all.  I have *got* to stop with the bag-openings.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been so busy this week but finally have a second to post. I opened a bag on the first day of the 12 trading days promo and ended up closing 3 days early because Christmas was nearing and we had out of town family coming (and I didn't want to be distracted by trading).  I started out with the grey leopard Steve Madden tote, a some random stuff. I ended up with:









I added the Miztique tote (i've had my eye on it for a while and i'll need a new tote to fly with soon. It was in the sale section when I added it), and another bracelet which I traded up big time for.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone here have one of the Robert Rose stone chain necklaces that they'd be willing to sell? I missed out on them and I really love them! Message me if so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2012)

> Anyone here have one of the Robert Rose stone chain necklaces that they'd be willing to sell? I missed out on them and I really love them! Message me if so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had one and sent it back yesterday because it turned out the "stones" are plastic. I thought they would be glass. It didn't look right in the colors I received. I'm going to try for a blue one now. Maybe it will look better in blue.


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 31, 2012)

I just opened another bag for the button earrings....they're so cute!!!! and then I saw that the butterfly necklace was on sale....and I'm just a sucker for butterflies.....and then I wanted the vanilla and cashmere candle because I love vanilla....so much for budgeting :/


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone here have one of the Robert Rose stone chain necklaces that they'd be willing to sell? I missed out on them and I really love them! Message me if so.
> ...


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you open a new bag? Are there any trading?
> 
> As a sidenote, they really cleaned out the gallery since I logged in to LBB last.


 I wonder if we'll see a gazillion new additions tomorrow (Jan.1) -- that seemed to happen at the beginning of December (as I distinctly remember, since I hadn't been planning to open a new bag but was sucked in by all the pretty new stuff).


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why is the shipping so ungodly slow? I shipped my bag on December 22nd and I know there were 2 days off from the holiday and whatever else, but in that time it only made it to Nevada from California????  So frustrating!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is the shipping so ungodly slow? I shipped my bag on December 22nd and I know there were 2 days off from the holiday and whatever else, but in that time it only made it to Nevada from California????  So frustrating!


Wow! Mine shipped on the 26th and I got it yesterday.


----------



## maeiland (Jan 3, 2013)

My bags tracking hasn't updated since 12/27  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is my bag at the moment &amp; pretty sure closing it this way since I have wanted these items ever since I saw them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have wanted the BCBGeneration watch for the longest time but never wanted to open my bag with it. I think this may be my last bag for awhile I added all the bags I have bought since last March and it added up to $600!! So I really need a break from LBB &amp; Sephora for sure. I promised myself if I add about $40 every month until my birthday month that I can save up for a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac &amp; a Longchamps Le Pliage large tote my two most wanted bags.


----------



## denise89 (Jan 8, 2013)

Help! I need advice with a bag that I really love worth $108 but this person is offering me all jewelry for $134. I'm so stuck if I should take it or not since I been waiting for a long time to get this bag, everyone wants it! But it seems like a good trade for $134, do you think I can get this bag back but with another item? That is my goal. Here is a screen shot of it , pls click it to make it bigger


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help! I need advice with a bag that I really love worth $108 but this person is offering me all jewelry for $134. I'm so stuck if I should take it or not since I been waiting for a long time to get this bag, everyone wants it! But it seems like a good trade for $134, do you think I can get this bag back but with another item? That is my goal. Here is a screen shot of it , pls click it to make it bigger


 How many days do you have left to trade?


----------



## denise89 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many days do you have left to trade?


 6 days!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2013)

I love it when I get a "trade accepted" email and discover that I managed to trade up from something I did not want (orange shimmer necklace. I hate the color orange!) to something I wanted so much I was planning on trying to trade down to get (the blue Steve Madden ear flap hat. I was looking for another groovy ear flap hat, and I love the color blue!).


----------



## galapogos (Jan 8, 2013)

Has anyone else opened a bag to find out that one of their stylist picks is a sale item? I was deciding between the glitz nail polish set worth $39 and the Elise Hope Diagonal Detail Satchel worth $96. I only kind of liked the satchel, but I've been in love with the nail polish set for a while now and I haven't been able to trade for it. When I saw that one of the stylist picks for the nail polish set was a Big Buddah handbag worth $50, I thought that made up for some of the value of not picking the satchel and went for it. Big mistake! Turns out they're selling the Big Buddah for $20 in the sale gallery.  So if I use that sale price and add it to the value of the other 2 items in my bag, my total comes to a whooping $79. Less than the value of the Satchel alone. I'm beyond angry and I'm honestly thinking about cancelling my accounts.


----------



## maeiland (Jan 8, 2013)

> Has anyone else opened a bag to find out that one of their stylist picks is a sale item? I was deciding between the glitz nail polish set worth $39 and the Elise Hope Diagonal Detail Satchel worth $96. I only kind of liked the satchel, but I've been in love with the nail polish set for a while now and I haven't been able to trade for it. When I saw that one of the stylist picks for the nail polish set was a Big Buddah handbag worth $50, I thought that made up for some of the value of not picking the satchel and went for it. Big mistake! Turns out they're selling the Big Buddah for $20 in the sale gallery.Â  So if I use that sale price and add it to the value of the other 2 items in my bag, my total comes to a whooping $79. Less than the value of the Satchel alone. I'm beyond angry and I'm honestly thinking about cancelling my accounts.


 I would send them an email about it. I've seen people mention this on the FB page too. Maybe if enough people complain they'll change it and maybe add an item to your bag.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galapogos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else opened a bag to find out that one of their stylist picks is a sale item? I was deciding between the glitz nail polish set worth $39 and the Elise Hope Diagonal Detail Satchel worth $96. I only kind of liked the satchel, but I've been in love with the nail polish set for a while now and I haven't been able to trade for it. When I saw that one of the stylist picks for the nail polish set was a Big Buddah handbag worth $50, I thought that made up for some of the value of not picking the satchel and went for it. Big mistake! Turns out they're selling the Big Buddah for $20 in the sale gallery.  So if I use that sale price and add it to the value of the other 2 items in my bag, my total comes to a whooping $79. Less than the value of the Satchel alone. I'm beyond angry and I'm honestly thinking about cancelling my accounts.


 Yep that happened to me when I opened on the first this month I was able to trade it away for a small multi and then trade those items up and around but it was still a pain and quite disappointing to get saddled with a sale item.


----------



## galapogos (Jan 9, 2013)

When I talked to live chat they said they would do something about it if I couldn't trade it after 24 hours, but I think that completely misses the point. It's not that I can't trade the item. It's that the sales item drops the value of my bag down so low that I don't think it's worth paying $50 for. I ended up emailing customer service and more thoroughly explained why I was upset. They ended up doing a one time cancellation of the bag, "as a courtesy" and said they would pass on my concerns. I think I'm going to try and take a few months off from LBB and hopefully my bad luck with the site will go away!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeesh.  I wasn't paying attention to what offers I had made, and then I couldn't get in and cancel existing trades because I was trading on my phone (and nearing the end of this month's data plan due to *way* too much trading!  I think I ended up with, like, four or five bags during the current service month.  I have a gift bag to deal with next, but I MUST WAIT TO OPEN ANOTHER ONE UNTIL AFTER THE 13TH WHEN THE PLAN RESETS!), and I ended up with *two* red earflap hats and a blue one.  

But!  Two of them were trade-ups, and one of them was a slight trade down for something I had been trying to get rid of for *days* and was getting ready to make significant trade-down offers (as in offering a $30+ item for a nail polish) in order to unload it, and I have a backup plan for them.  It just cracked me up that I had two things I really, *really* wanted to get rid of and one thing I was on the fence about, and I ended up trading *each* of them for a hat.  I did really want a hat, but I wanted *a* hat.  Not three.  Oh, well.  At least I got rid of the orange shimmer mesh necklace.  I *hate* the color orange, and those necklaces would last about five minutes in my apartment before my monsters shredded them and got the innards *everywhere*.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

Just shipped a bag! After being sad about not keeping the candles before, this time I got one of each of the jar candles, plus a pillar...lol. As well as the two NYX shadow palettes and the grey Sutton tote I've been wanting for a bit now.

  1- Goose Creek Candle Co. Butter Cookie Pillar Candle
2- NYX Cosmetics Strike A Pose Eye Shadow Palette
3- Goose Creek Candle Co. Gingerbread Crisp Candle
4- NYX Cosmetics Jazz Night Eye Shadow Palette
5- Goose Creek Candle Co. Whipped Pumpkin Latte Candle
6- Goose Creek Candle Co. Vanilla Cashmere Candle
7- Latique Sutton Tote
8- Pureology Precious Oil Shamp'oil


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just shipped a bag! After being sad about not keeping the candles before, this time I got one of each of the jar candles, plus a pillar...lol. As well as the two NYX shadow palettes and the grey Sutton tote I've been wanting for a bit now.
> 
> ...


 Awesome bag!

So, LBB screwed up a return. They told me it would be a refund, I marked everything in the box as refund, and they processed it as an exchange credit.  I probably shouldn't complain, because it was a sale item that I paid $28 for (and I was going to get the whole $28 back), and they processed it as a $70 value exchange credit.

So I will probably open a $30 bag and try for some candles, and maybe some NYX stuff which I heard is still trading.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh oh.  I thought that once my long necklace shopping spree was over, I would be done with LBB for a few months.  This weekend, I discovered my weird thirty-year-old-piercings-would-suddenly-unheal-whenever-I-wear-earrings problem seems to be gone.  It had been going on for several years.  My style has changed radically during that time.  I have a feeling I might be opening a string of bags over the next few months whenever something dangly catches my eye solely to build up my currently-nonexistent earring collection.


----------



## spaceprincess (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't open a bag since Nov, just open a new one because of the birthday promotion and I'm tempted to just ship the bag as is...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spaceprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't open a bag since Nov, just open a new one because of the birthday promotion and I'm tempted to just ship the bag as is...


I would!  Heres my bag from bday, I already shipped...

1- Lionel Kaley Satchel

2- Goose Creek Candle Co. Whipped Pumpkin Latte Candle

3- Rampage Cat Eye Sunglasses


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! Just got an email from LBB about some kind of promo. ( their birthday?)
Does anyone with an active trading bag maybe want to trade a purse for the Nila Anthony green and snakeskin clutch? I'm very new to this... Not doing so very well.

I don't know how to post a photo. Sigh.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2013)

Confession time:  I opened a bag (with the Izzy &amp; Ali Lauren Hobo) with their birthday bonus, and I had a bunch of exchange credits, so I started with a bag with a value of something like $300.  Here's the big confession:  I just added/bought the green Lionel Amanda Satchel because I have really, *really* been wanting a bright (but not Kelly) green satchel, and this looks like it will fit the bill nicely.  I already have well over a dozen purses, including some Coach, Dooney &amp; Bourke, Hobo and probably a few other purses in the same neighborhood price-wise**, so I really don't need any more, but I just can't help it.  I have no business getting more purses, but every time I instantly fall in love with a purse and *have* to get it, I feel like I'm honoring my mother's memory.  I'm seriously considering trading the I&amp;A away, but it's going to have to be a really good offer.

** My mom was *really* into purses, and so when she knew -- but didn't explicitly tell me this, which is a whole separate story -- she was going to be passing away soon, she had me go through her purse collection and claim whatever I wanted, and then the rest went to my sister-in-law, so I got the really nice stuff, like a black D&amp;B mini barrel bag which is *adorable*, and I really should use it.  Or the navy blue Coach hobo bag:  casual and boho but still dignified and not-so-hippie-ish to use back when I was job-hunting.  Then there's the gorgeous mini leather backpack-style purse she gave me for my birthday one year.  And then there are all of my own impulse-puchased purses that I absolutely *love* (hand-carved berry leather purse, $300 Hobo -- the brand -- hobo -- the style -- bag, so many more I can't even *remember* them).  This purse obsession is clearly genetic!

ETA:  I forgot to mention why I was able to convince myself to spend the extra money to add the satchel!  My own birthday is Monday, and, aside from whatever Sephora gives away for birthdays, the only way I will get something to mark my birthday is if I buy it myself.  My dad and aunt usually give me money, but that's it.  I honestly can't remember the last time I got an actual *present*.  Probably when my mom was still alive, and that was probably the leather backpack.  After she passed away, my dad started just giving me money.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 19, 2013)

About to get my first bag shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It closes in about 2 hours and I doubt I'll do any more trading since I love 3 items in my bag and really like the fourth.

Considering this is my first time trading I think I ended up doing okay, though I made some mistakes throughout.  I am SO glad I did not ship the bag early- I had a bag I liked around 2 days ago but trading was going nowhere and I figured I might as well just ship, but now I have a bag I love.





Question: when is the best day to open a bag at the beginning of the month? Is it best to open on the first or wait a few days?


----------



## Mystica (Jan 20, 2013)

Just closed.  This is techinically my second bag, but it's a little more complicated than that, it began as a $29 bag, but I gifted a couple times (once because 3 days was not enough time, and again because the clock was ticking and I couldn't figure out what I wanted to ship and what I wanted to gift for later so I just gifted it all again) and I added to my bag 2 small sale items when I redeemed my first gift and then added a jewelry item I already had (but had traded it away the first time for a good offer), and then added 2 small (and wildly popular) items to my bag when I saw them pop up in the gallery again.  Then I just gifted again the items I'm not shipping to me.   So, my entire out-of-pocket expense was apprx $130 (bag+shipping, +3 gifting fees, +5 add to bag items) and my bag total ended up being $635, a savings of 80%, 23 items, after 2 weeks + 3 days of trading.   The 12 (of 23) items being shipped to me:  









The only add to bag item that did not get traded away was the key/heart necklace.  I had added a pair of BJ earrings that were a sale item and the only person even willing to trade the heart/key necklace at that time wouldn't trade it for anything except my BJ sale earrings, which I wanted to keep but I traded them to her because I liked the necklace more.  But then I traded the necklace away and later just added it back to my bag from the gallery since it was still available.   I think I did much better this time than I did on my first bag during the 12 days of trading promotion.  My savings then after 12 days was only about 55% with 13 items and I had began with a $50 bag and had made many many mistakes due to being totally unfamiliar with the popularity/tradability level of items in my own bag and in the trading gallery. But even assuming I only got these 12 items this time, my savings vs. my out of pocket expense was still 66%.  But man, it took a lot of work for this LBB n00b to get a decent bag, haha.


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, Mystica! That's quite a haul!

I opened another bag ($29.95) on the first day of the birthday credit promo.





I wanted an all jewelry haul, so success there. I dont really have any necklaces so I figured i'd see what happened.  I opened my bag with the rose gold medium stud earrings, and got an $18 candle, Gorjana earrings, and a hideous $68 NA bag (from an exchange credit).  I couldn't find anyone to trade at the last minute (even though everyone and their mother was trying to trade for it earlier...) so I ended up with 2 of the pearl necklaces and ran out of time to gift to myself. Not sure what i'll end up keeping or not, we'll see.

And i'll add my annoyance in about trading and chat here... Again, trading sucked, people were offering samples and under $10 items for $30+ stuff. I found it very hard to trade everything in my bag, even though it seemed to trade well for everyone else.  It seems like unless you are buddy buddy with the people in chat who seem to have more than one bag open at a time, you wont be able to trade well. I only log in as guest (and change my guest log in # all the time), and notice the same 5 or 6 people in there and trading with eachother all day long.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jan 22, 2013)

meant to quote.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galapogos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I talked to live chat they said they would do something about it if I couldn't trade it after 24 hours, but I think that completely misses the point. It's not that I can't trade the item. It's that the sales item drops the value of my bag down so low that I don't think it's worth paying $50 for. I ended up emailing customer service and more thoroughly explained why I was upset. They ended up doing a one time cancellation of the bag, "as a courtesy" and said they would pass on my concerns. I think I'm going to try and take a few months off from LBB and hopefully my bad luck with the site will go away!


 It's not your bad luck it's that their customer service has been lacking as of late. As in a lot of people are considering moving on, people who have been on the site since Feb even. I hope they step it up, there are a lot of forums and groups that talk about everything and bad press is well, bad press.


----------



## morre22 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elleisforlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not your bad luck it's that their customer service has been lacking as of late. As in a lot of people are considering moving on, people who have been on the site since Feb even. I hope they step it up, there are a lot of forums and groups that talk about everything and bad press is well, bad press.


I agree their customer service has been horrible for awhile now, I have been a member of LBB since almost the beginning and it just seems like they have been having too many problems. My most recent annoyance with them is that my box was mailed out on the 10th and still my shipping info has not updated and they pretty much have nothing to say about it besides wait and see.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree their customer service has been horrible for awhile now, I have been a member of LBB since almost the beginning and it just seems like they have been having too many problems. My most recent annoyance with them is that my box was mailed out on the 10th and still my shipping info has not updated and they pretty much have nothing to say about it besides wait and see.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kinda upset because there's a lot of stuff in there I was super excited about.


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 23, 2013)

I just opened the most awesome $29.95 bag ever, without any credits other than the birthday one.



















I don't know if I want to trade anything!!


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most recent annoyance with them is that my box was mailed out on the 10th and still my shipping info has not updated and they pretty much have nothing to say about it besides wait and see.
> Their shipping takes me forever. I know i'm on the East Coast, but the last box that I got took over 3 weeks to get to me!


----------



## morre22 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their shipping takes me forever. I know i'm on the East Coast, but the last box that I got took over 3 weeks to get to me!


 

I'm on the east coast as well and still nothing, I hate that the tracking number doesn't work still! I miss the shipping that they used to have when it only took like one week tops.


----------



## ladybritt (Jan 24, 2013)

I just opened a bag for the first time in awhile, here is what I'm starting with....I wish I would have done it yesterday when they had the promo going on still but oh well. I LOVE the bag and had a lot of good offers already, but I think I want to keep it. At least for now lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

Ooh, they're getting more snake stuff just on time for Year of the Water Snake! *So* tempted to open a new bag pretty much as soon as the current one closes tonight.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 25, 2013)

Items in My Bag (4)




By Philippe

Medium Crystal Stud Earrings
$ 30
RETAIL

Now viewing
(0)




Elise Hope

Structured Satchel
$ 96
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Fydelity

Pocito MP3 Speaker Case
$ 10
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)




Rampage

Oversized Round Sunglasses
$ 28
RETAIL

View trade offers
(0)










































My bag that's fixing to close.

I started out with the purse, a silver pheasant necklace, and a Big Buddha Clutch.  That darn clutch was the hardest thing I've ever had to get rid of...I really, really wanted a Deux Lux wallet, but no one wanted to trade.  So I took an offer for some ginormous gold hoops and that little speaker case.  With an hour and a half to go, someone took those hoops off of my hands and I got some nifty sunglasses.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When people were first offering me that little speaker, I kept passing it up because I thought it was an ugly coin purse.  After I read the description it sounded like fun, so I'm not too upset about it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 26, 2013)

I just ordered from LBB for the first time, getting both a 50 and 30 dollar bag.  I know if I don't like everything I can send it back for a refund or an exchange.  My question is, how does it work if you choose to get exchange credit?  Will you be able to pick something of equal value and get it shipped out to you?  Do you have to go through the trading process?  Do you have to wait until you order a new bag to use your credit?  I couldn't find these answers on their site at all.  Also, please forgive me if I shouldn't post in here, but I couldn't figure out a more appropriate thread.  I do have the 30 bag still open, btw, so I guess that qualifies me to post here, lol!  I chose to get a gold/black/diamond leopard ring and I'm trying to trade some long blue beaded earrings for something great (though I actually like them and would be happy with them as well).  Though I love the ring, it is something I might have to send back as I'm afraid it won't fit even though it says it has an adjustable inner band.  Sadly, my fingers are pretty big.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered from LBB for the first time, getting both a 50 and 30 dollar bag.  I know if I don't like everything I can send it back for a refund or an exchange.  My question is, how does it work if you choose to get exchange credit?  Will you be able to pick something of equal value and get it shipped out to you?  Do you have to go through the trading process?  Do you have to wait until you order a new bag to use your credit?  I couldn't find these answers on their site at all.  Also, please forgive me if I shouldn't post in here, but I couldn't figure out a more appropriate thread.  I do have the 30 bag still open, btw, so I guess that qualifies me to post here, lol!  I chose to get a gold/black/diamond leopard ring and I'm trying to trade some long blue beaded earrings for something great (though I actually like them and would be happy with them as well).  Though I love the ring, it is something I might have to send back as I'm afraid it won't fit even though it says it has an adjustable inner band.  Sadly, my fingers are pretty big.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 With an exchange credit, you don't get to choose and they add the credit to your next bag. Which can be a pain, but I've only had to return a couple of items so I guess it's alright. Plus, having that extra item in your next bag makes trading extra fun.


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever been charged before their bag closes? I have 3 days left and was charged yesterday, and of course my paycheck wasn't deposited until this morning and now I have bank overdraft fees! I always thought you weren't charged until your bag closes? I am going to call them when they are open, but I didn't want to assume it was always charged when the bag closes.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 28, 2013)

> Has anyone ever been charged before their bag closes? I have 3 days left and was charged yesterday, and of course my paycheck wasn't deposited until this morning and now I have bank overdraft fees! I always thought you weren't charged until your bag closes? I am going to call them when they are open, but I didn't want to assume it was always charged when the bag closes.


 Unless you added an item, it shouldn't have charged until the bag closed. Exception that doesn't count here: if it's five days after the first of the month and you haven't skipped, you will be charged if you don't have an open bag (it seems to hold off on charging if it's the 6th and you do have an open bag). If you add an item or send something as a gift, though, they do charge immediately.


----------



## LorriT (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, my first ever bag just closed and I'm so disappointed. I'm not happy with the way it turned out at all. I feel like it took me 2 days to figure out what I was doing, then another couple days to get the hang of it. Then I'd get a handbag in my bag and I'd change my mind so I usually took a loss trading it off for something else. Uuuhhh!! I didn't even close with a bag!!!! Here is what I ended up with: 1- Rain Fringe Earrings 2- Robert Rose Side Pendant Chain Necklace 3- All the Rage Animal Chain Necklace 4- RJ Graziano Wide Hammered Earrings I know I'm going to send back #3 for sure lol. And probably #1. So at least I'll have some exchange credits for the next bag I open. I guess that's the bright side.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got my LBB... I loooove it!!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 28, 2013)

What bag is that? It looks awesome. Can you post more pics of it?


----------



## ladybritt (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless you added an item, it shouldn't have charged until the bag closed. Exception that doesn't count here: if it's five days after the first of the month and you haven't skipped, you will be charged if you don't have an open bag (it seems to hold off on charging if it's the 6th and you do have an open bag). If you add an item or send something as a gift, though, they do charge immediately.


Duh! I did add an item and it wouldn't go through for some reason, but I thought it did. So I figured since I didn't get charged right away they weren't going to charge until it closed. Then when I noticed the extra item wasn't there I did add it, and THEN I was charged. Hehe Now I feel dumb, and THANK YOU for helping me not feel even more dumb calling LBB




It's been a long week and it has just started.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What bag is that? It looks awesome. Can you post more pics of it?


 Lionel Kaley Satchel


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Best $30.00 bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I did have 4 exchange items (3 were under $20.00 jewelry pieces &amp; the one was a $58 bag) since they did not look the same when I received as they did online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't realize it was almost February and I am beating myself b/c I should have waited until well tomorrow lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best $30.00 bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I did have 4 exchange items (3 were under $20.00 jewelry pieces &amp; the one was a $58 bag) since they did not look the same when I received as they did online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't realize it was almost February and I am beating myself b/c I should have waited until well tomorrow lol.


 Nice bag those dog stud earrings are adorable!!


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

This one really rocks!


----------



## Mystica (Feb 5, 2013)

Received my bag that I posted about on the page before, will be returning the spacedye gloves, Jardins gold lace earrings, KJL gold oval filigree earrings, and RJ hammered hoops.

So, if anybody has their heart set on any of these items, keep a look out in the gallery.

I received another LBB today, this is what I received:





I will also be returning the KJL hoop earrings.  They're actually really beautiful in person, but they're kinda big.  Kinda really big.  If you like big earrings check these out, they are very pretty, just too big for me.

The cups are nicer than I thought they'd be, they have a good weight to them, they're very cute and symmetrical (was concerned about the symmetry) and I think they're worth at least the $18 listing price, if not more.   Some background, I had this item (in pink) in my bag twice before and traded them away both times for completely insane offers people made on them.  I wanted them, but apparently not as much as other people did, egad.  I ended up with the black teacups this time because they came back in the gallery in the early morning (a return, I'm sure) and someone offered them on a pair of really unpopular and untradable By Philippe threaders I had around noon that same day (i.e. before most people noticed the cups were back in the gallery).  I took the trade because a) I wanted the teacups in the first place, and B) Both times I traded these cups away it was for an amount significantly greater than $35 (the list price of the By Philippe threaders) and tradeable items.  Oh, and c) the threaders weren't doing my bag any favors...  The offers did end up being in the $40's range on these cups while I had them in my bag, but nothing offered was anything I liked more than the cups, plus the frenzy had clearly waned given the items being offered, which was kind of a relief because I wanted to keep the cups every time I had them, so I was happy that this last time no one tempted me away from them.  I might pay $25 for these cups if I saw them at Ross or something.  I surely wouldn't pay $50 or more for them.  They are really cute though, so if you see them come back in the gallery, try and snag it.

Only telling this story about my experience with the cups because of the insanity that occurred on LBB because of this item.  Figured somebody might be interested.

The By Philippe Crystal necklace I received was in Rose Gold, and it's very pretty.  The chain is kind of delicate though, I wouldn't wear this around grabby babies or anything, it would probably break.

Really like the MM topcoat, it adds a really nice shine and and dries quickly.  We'll see how it does with staving off chipping.

The BJ earrings are beautiful and comfortable and feminine, and look very nice peeking through my auburn hair.  So glad someone offered these to me.

The Rain earrings are gorgeous, they reflect light really well, despite not having any crystals or anything, so so happy with these.  They are both feminine and edgy, I love these so much.  They are also the perfect size for studs.

The Spoon necklace is kinda dinky, I like the packaging it came in though, I won't be returning but I will be putting it aside to give as a gift.  I have the scissor necklace being shipped to me at the moment, so I'm hoping I like it better, otherwise, if it's anything like the spoon it will either be returned or reserved to give as a gift.  I do not think this item is worth the $26 price tag at all.  

I got more blotting papers, hope they get even more on the site, I like these blotting papers a lot.

Anyway, that's my bag and my thoughts!  I hope more LLB'ers will post theirs, I really like seeing what people received and reading people's thoughts about their LBB hauls!  &lt;3


----------



## Mystica (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And i'll add my annoyance in about trading and chat here... Again, trading sucked, people were offering samples and under $10 items for $30+ stuff. I found it very hard to trade everything in my bag, even though it seemed to trade well for everyone else.  It seems like unless you are buddy buddy with the people in chat who seem to have more than one bag open at a time, you wont be able to trade well. I only log in as guest (and change my guest log in # all the time), and notice the same 5 or 6 people in there and trading with eachother all day long.


 I get annoyed with chat too, typically only in the instances of my observing someone wander into the chat to discuss about whether my specific offer is a good offer or not.  That's really tacky and annoying and I wish the mods (or their LBB overlords) would ban such discussions given that the answers on whether it's a good offer depend on whatever shmo's happen to be in the room with a subjective opinion and it's insulting to those who made the offer to observe it being discussed in the chat.

I haven't had much success working out trades in chat either.  My experience has been the people who want to work out a trade more often than not end up making offers more insulting than if I had never gone into the chat.  I definitely think there is a play or exploitation on the "personal" factor in the chat.    My advice is don't fall for it.  Just assume every trader is a nice person but has their own interests in mind above your own.  Besides, if you have a coveted item, you probably won't need to whore yourself on the chat for good offers.  Though I've seen people do it.  Usually to exploit those they see groveling like a dog over their item, though.  (i.e my item has $x high, match it or top it with xyz"  is code for "My item has $x high with items that trade way down, please match it with better items because no one else has, or I wouldn't be here trying to seek great offers in the chat!"

But, there are really nice people in the chat most of the time.  I like chatting there more than doing any "business."


----------



## tulosai (Feb 7, 2013)

LBB 2 is shipping shortly- I have about 18 hours left. I'm pleased with myself this time though I really don't get how some people end up with SUCH awesome bags.  I had 9 items at one time and this is how I think I'll end.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 8, 2013)

@Mystica can you take a picture of the byphillippe rose gold necklace?

I had in my bag at one point but traded it away.


----------



## Mystica (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Mystica can you take a picture of the byphillippe rose gold necklace?
> 
> I had in my bag at one point but traded it away.


 I don't have a working camera at the moment, but I found a video for you of a girl who has it and shows it in her LBB haul:

 
The link starts apprx when she shows the item.

As an aside, an update about the MM topcoat.  It stinks as staving off chipping, and seems to exasperate chipping since it peels within a day or 2.  Keeps good shine though, I think I will keep this to have on hand for whenever I run out of good topcoat.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a working camera at the moment, but I found a video for you of a girl who has it and shows it in her LBB haul:


 Oh thank you!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone else get a survey about LBB that said you could get your choice of $25 item? That seemed weird because, hi, LBB doesn't really work like that for the bonus items.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get a survey about LBB that said you could get your choice of $25 item? That seemed weird because, hi, LBB doesn't really work like that for the bonus items.


I did I emailed them about the bonus item we'll see.


----------



## Mystica (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get a survey about LBB that said you could get your choice of $25 item? That seemed weird because, hi, LBB doesn't really work like that for the bonus items.


 "Your choice" is between a $25 item or a $5 Amazon gift card.   It's not your choice of a $25 item.  It was just badly worded.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> "Your choice" is between a $25 item or a $5 Amazon gift card. Â  It's not your choice of a $25 item. Â It was just badly worded.


 Yeah, *extremely* badly worded since the last thing where you got to choose which said something like: - your choice of $25 LBB item - $5 Amazon card And not: Your choice of - $25 item - $5 Amazon card These two ways of wording mean radically different things, which is why I was questioning it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get a survey about LBB that said you could get your choice of $25 item? That seemed weird because, hi, LBB doesn't really work like that for the bonus items.


 Yeah I noticed that too and found it odd. I filled the survey out, wish they would have had a section for suggestions or something though. I chose the $5 gc so I would be less tempted to open another bag.. lol


----------



## tulosai (Feb 9, 2013)

I took the 25 dollar item.  I'm weak.  I do think I will skip March's bag though.  $55 is a bit much for me to be spending monthly on this even though you do get great deals...


----------



## Mystica (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, *extremely* badly worded since the last thing where you got to choose which said something like:
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with you here, I thought you still didn't understand what the email  was offering is all.  When I got the email myself I had to read that part a couple to times before I figured out what it was actually offering for filling out the survey, and the clumsy wording made me even check to make sure it was actually sent from LBB.  For something like this, companies really should make the effort to be very clear.  

I was bummed too there wasn't a section to write in suggestions.  I really dislike that they charge their customers for shipping and then use Newgistics.  I think if they're going to use Newgistics, then shipping should be free, or at least seem free by embedding it in the price point.  I don't appreciate that they make their customers pay 5 extra dollars for the crappiest shipping service out there.  When I online shop, I'll cancel my cart if I discover that the website adds charges for shipping, so that's a pet peeve of mine when companies charge for shipping as if they don't care about being competitive, and it makes me want to punish them for it by taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

Yow, I just sent in a bunch of exchanges from three different bags, and once they get processed, I will have something like *ten* additional items in my next bag.  They're all within the $16-$30 range, so it will be interesting to see how trading goes with whatever they give me in exchange.  

And I *will* be opening another bag probably as soon as those items are processed even though I have a bag open right now:  I just recently discovered that my body chemistry has changed back to allow me to wear earrings again (my piercings were, like, *unhealing* for a few years, but they stopped doing that last month), so I'm all about getting lots of long dangly bohemian earrings and gigantic hoops now since I haven't bought new ones in over ten years, and I need stuff appropriate for working in a bank now, not the leftover-from-my-grunge-and-punk-college-days stuff I have.  I still love that stuff, but I just can't get away with wearing skulls all the time now. This has opened up a whole lot more trading opportunities (no more sighing at cute earrings and passing on offers!  I can actually seriously consider them now!), and it means that I don't have to feel super guilty about opening yet another bag because I'm not spending $30 on *a* pair of earrings now.  I'm spending it on at least two and more likely three (or more!) pairs, and this is allowing me to rebuild my collection quickly and relatively cheaply.  And since I'm restricting my earring acquisitions to LBB, I'm not spending lots of time at jewelry *counters* impulse-buying my way to bounced checks.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just joined this month - first I bought a 29.95 bag but I really didn't understand the trading process because no matter how many times I tried to load the how to video it wouldn't work.  I had the black wrap watch as my chosen item but I found a blue wrap watch from a different company in Target that I fell in love with so I wasn't attached to it any longer.  I traded it for a Vince Camuto necklace that I really loved and thought that I had made a pretty good deal and so I shipped my bag, not realizing that trading was half the fun.

 I opened a second bag after closing that one for the 49.95 price point and again swapped my chosen piece that I loved (The Anais black studded tote) for another bag (the Elise Hope navy spectator satchel).  A girl made tons of offers on the EH bag but kept trading away the pieces I was really interested in for others that I didn't care for at all.  I feel  I am pretty hopeless at the process because I see people with 20 items in their bags and I have four and one of those is the promo item.  Hopefully my first bag will get here sometime soon so I can check out all the jewelry and fall in love with it again, but at the moment I am super frustrated with not being able to contact the people I'm trading with when they aren't on chat and being fairly lousy at trading in general.  To top it off I also bought myself a Betsey Johnson bag at Ross because in person it was pretty fab and I knew I would never be able to trade the one on lbb.  I hope I either get better at trading or quit buying things off site because I've convinced myself I needed them.  Lol

Can anyone tell me if it gets easier?  Is there just a learning curve involved?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined this month - first I bought a 29.95 bag but I really didn't understand the trading process because no matter how many times I tried to load the how to video it wouldn't work.  I had the black wrap watch as my chosen item but I found a blue wrap watch from a different company in Target that I fell in love with so I wasn't attached to it any longer.  I traded it for a Vince Camuto necklace that I really loved and thought that I had made a pretty good deal and so I shipped my bag, not realizing that trading was half the fun.
> 
> ...


 Usually if someone sends out an offer and it doesn't get accepted they do whatever they can to make the offer value higher so it seems more desirable. It's really hit and miss since everyone on the site likes different things. When I'm trading a higher priced item and I have a lot of time left I usually try to make sure there is at least 1 item in the trade that I like since it's hard to get a trade full of items you really like because again every ones tastes are so different. It's easier to just accumulate items and trade them around for things that you would like better.

Most of the time when you see someone who has a lot of stuff in their bag it's either because they had return credits, they had items left over from another bag that they gifted to themselves or they had an extra referral item to play with. There are those who are just really good at trading and work out lots of trades in chat but more often than not its from return credits, gifts, or referral items.

I just gifted some items to myself from my bag this month because I wasn't 100% sure on them and I was running out of trading time. Since I gifted I can open them into my bag next month and have them to play with. 

I think their is a bit of a learning curve at first after you do it for awhile you'll know what to look for. I always suggest watching the news feed to see what's hot and whats trading for what. You can also ask the people in chat to see what they have to say but that is a doubled edged sword at times.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

And one big thing about trading: in the beginning stages, don't limit yourself to making offers on things you want, and make a *lot* of offers. I tracked my offers on one of my more successful bags, and I made more than two *thousand* offers that round, mostly just trying to trade up in value to make it easier to trade down for things I *really* wanted or to increase the value for exchange/gifting. But there is definitely a learning curve, and there are sometimes $40 items that people offer in exchange right and left for $20 items because they traded up to the $40 item for the value and can't get rid if it any other way. The key is identifying those things and figuring out how to bundle them in order to get rid of them, and that's equal parts learning curve and luck. I stay away from the chat, so I can't address that part of the question, but I do think relying on it is a bad idea.


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 10, 2013)

> But there is definitely a learning curve, and there are sometimes $40 items that people offer in exchange right and left for $20 items because they traded up to the $40 item for the value and can't get rid if it any other way. The key is identifying those things and figuring out how to bundle them in order to get rid of them, and that's equal parts learning curve and luck. I stay away from the chat, so I can't address that part of the question, but I do think relying on it is a bad idea.


 Just to add to this, sometimes you do just get a good offer of a higher priced item. It isn't always "undesirable." There have been lower priced items I really wanted but all my offers were rejected, so I traded up quite a bit just to trade down for them. Also, sometimes people throw out a bunch of offers before they close. I learned the hard way that you have to trust your instinct and jump on things (once someone else did, and another time the person's bag closed within minutes of her offer while I was deciding).


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to add to this, sometimes you do just get a good offer of a higher priced item. It isn't always "undesirable." There have been lower priced items I really wanted but all my offers were rejected, so I traded up quite a bit just to trade down for them. Also, sometimes people throw out a bunch of offers before they close. I learned the hard way that you have to trust your instinct and jump on things (once someone else did, and another time the person's bag closed within minutes of her offer while I was deciding).


 Oh, yeah, I've definitely made very high offers for much cheaper things because I had traded way, *way* up and really wanted that much-cheaper item.  Not all lopsided offers are bad offers.  I had good stuff.  I just didn't want it as much as I wanted the lower-priced item, or it was something I simply couldn't use, like an iPad case (no iPad) or sunglasses (*phenomenally* bad eyesight = prescription only).  I traded upupup because I was bored and had the time to make hundreds (well, okay, literally thousands) of offers, which then meant I had a lot of leeway to trade *way* down to what I *really* wanted and not feel like I wasn't getting my money's worth from the bag, especially at times when I didn't want all the stuff in there and didn't want to mess with exchanges (this was before I figured out the gifting thing).  It really is a matter of learning/figuring out what trades well and what does not if your goal is quantity.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not one to get many handbags, I get new ones when my last one breaks. But I saw a random Little Black Bag unboxing on youtube the other night and thought to myself I must have that bag. I opened my first bag this afternoon, the bag I wanted wasn't up for grabs but I found it in trades where there was only one. I offered a trade, didn't expect it'd get it so I got bored and went to justfab (still on this I want a handbag high mind you) and ended up ordering a bag I just adored for $20 vs the $55 price tag to Little Black Bag. Fast forward to me checking my email a few moments ago seeing I had trade offers for the bag I signed up for. I got excited the kinda bummed that I now have two handbags when I only want one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know if there is a way out of an open bag?




The bag incase anyone was curious I suppose.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not one to get many handbags, I get new ones when my last one breaks. But I saw a random Little Black Bag unboxing on youtube the other night and thought to myself I must have that bag.
> 
> I opened my first bag this afternoon, the bag I wanted wasn't up for grabs but I found it in trades where there was only one. I offered a trade, didn't expect it'd get it so I got bored and went to justfab (still on this I want a handbag high mind you) and ended up ordering a bag I just adored for $20 vs the $55 price tag to Little Black Bag.
> ...


They'll cancel your bag once for you....atleast that what they say...I've had it done twice.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments.  They were very helpful.  I must stop opening bags though!

I just received my first LBB in the mail today (a 29.95 bag) and the first necklace I opened was broken.  



  My husband fixed it for me by using a pair of pliers to reset the ring holding the clasp.  It was the Geranium scissor necklace - I thought the tiny scissors were black instead of gold but it is still very cute.  I also got the conditioning balm, the Mocha gold and crystal bracelet (which was kinda pinchy - I'll have to be careful with it) and a Vince Camuto tassel necklace which I am totally smitten with.  

I opened again yesterday for the Pink Cosmo studded crystal tote.  Does anybody know if it is real suede?  It says suede in the description but it seems like most of the handbags they carry are faux leather so I did wonder.  I haven't decided if I'm trading it yet but I probably will.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 14, 2013)

I emailed LBB they are canceling my bag but made it a point to inform me it is a one time deal. I got a trade offer from a girl who you could tell offered everything in her bag for my purse so I accepted. I woulda felt bad keeping the bag and it going into limbo after they close my bag. I will not be opening anymore. Most of the stuff is blah and the stuff I do want is to popular. That Nila Anthony see thru cosmetics bag was adorable. Gotta remind myself to google that. I just don't think the site is worth the price.


----------



## Mystica (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI just received my first LBB in the mail today (a 29.95 bag) and the first necklace I opened was broken.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband fixed it for me by using a pair of pliers to reset the ring holding the clasp.  It was the Geranium scissor necklace - I thought the tiny scissors were black instead of gold but it is still very cute.


 I got my scissor necklace yesterday and the mechanism of the clasp was defective (lobster clasp will only open a little bit and because the space is too small of an opening it can't release/unhook the other end of the chain), I let customer service know, am now waiting to find out how they're going to resolve the issue.  This is the 1st defective item I've received from LBB.  I was also surprised that the scissors were gold and not black. I was kind of happy to see they were gold, tho.   I like the charms on this necklace a lot more than the spoon one I received before.  The scissor charm looks like much better quality than the spoon charm and is a much much cuter necklace than the spoon necklace in person.


----------



## Mystica (Feb 15, 2013)

LBB customer service got back to me about the defective necklace:  they offered me a credit for the price of the item and said I didn't have to return it.  

I think I'm going to have to join the choir and say that LBB CS rocks.

I am more than thrilled with how they resolved the issue of my defective necklace.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

Heeeey, did anyone notice that it now (as of this morning) looks like we can un-pass things and accept them? I haven't tried it to verify this yet (there are no passed offers I'm interested in at the moment), but if this is the case, yay, because I go on autopilot (or my fingers get confused since I am usually doing this on my phone) every once in a while and accidentally pass on something I had specifically meant to accept.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

Blah. Phone double post. Nevermind this space.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Sooo happy that lbb  has nume! I closed my bag earlier with 3 numes and a candle. couldnt be happier!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2013)

Yay for exchange credits and my weird earring allergy that went away a month or so ago almost as spontaneously as it appeared several years ago!  I've got 15 items (including the survey bonus and the Fusion bonus stuff), and I'm working on converting my bag to a 100% long dangly earring bag (except I think I actually want the luminizer since I haven't even been *tempted* to try to swap it).  Oh, big hoops are also acceptable, although I think I have pretty much all of the hoops that they have already.  Basically, it's "Hello, 1991!" time for me.  I'm halfway there!  And there's always the gifting option if I can't pull this off by Monday, and I'm already seriously tempted to do it to clear out the things I know I want to keep and make my bag more manageable for trading.  It's really cumbersome to deal with this many things!

ETA:  Well, it's a good thing I'm not interested in trading the luminizer:  It's not tradable!  At all!  Not even for another free item.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for exchange credits and my weird earring allergy that went away a month or so ago almost as spontaneously as it appeared several years ago!  I've got 15 items (including the survey bonus and the Fusion bonus stuff), and I'm working on converting my bag to a 100% long dangly earring bag (except I think I actually want the luminizer since I haven't even been *tempted* to try to swap it).  Oh, big hoops are also acceptable, although I think I have pretty much all of the hoops that they have already.  Basically, it's "Hello, 1991!" time for me.  I'm halfway there!  And there's always the gifting option if I can't pull this off by Monday, and I'm already seriously tempted to do it to clear out the things I know I want to keep and make my bag more manageable for trading.  It's really cumbersome to deal with this many things!
> 
> ETA:  Well, it's a good thing I'm not interested in trading the luminizer:  It's not tradable!  At all!  Not even for another free item.


 well that sucks. I know a lot of lbbers on the chat complain about that. I was so ready to get rid of it if I open another bag. Ehh I might just pass for the month


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for exchange credits and my weird earring allergy that went away a month or so ago almost as spontaneously as it appeared several years ago!  I've got 15 items (including the survey bonus and the Fusion bonus stuff), and I'm working on converting my bag to a 100% long dangly earring bag (except I think I actually want the luminizer since I haven't even been *tempted* to try to swap it).  Oh, big hoops are also acceptable, although I think I have pretty much all of the hoops that they have already.  Basically, it's "Hello, 1991!" time for me.  I'm halfway there!  And there's always the gifting option if I can't pull this off by Monday, and I'm already seriously tempted to do it to clear out the things I know I want to keep and make my bag more manageable for trading.  It's really cumbersome to deal with this many things!
> 
> ETA:  Well, it's a good thing I'm not interested in trading the luminizer:  It's not tradable!  At all!  Not even for another free item.


 Yea they said that the company Fusion Beauty asked that the item not be trade able because they wanted everyone to have one. I'm not all that interested in it and hope they don't do this with  other companies in the future, I think it's more fun when you can trade the extras.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting that the Fusion Beauty product isn't trade-able. I was going to open a bag, but now I think I'll wait. I would have been really disappointed to open a bag and realize I was stuck with it!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2013)

Much to my surprise, the hairspray bonuses *are* tradable for non-bonus items -- and even more surprising, when I opened a bag that included one, there were already offers from people offering their earrings and candles for my hairspray.  I hate hairspray (exception:  the dry shampoo I just got from Beauty Army, but that's not a *styling* spray, so it's a little bit different than the stuff they're giving out here), so it was worthless to me, so I was more than happy to see that I could very quickly unload it.  I probably would have ended up giving it to a coworker if I had been stuck with it. Instead, I'm starting with a candle, and we'll see where it goes from here!  And I'm already very happy with my bag as it is, and I just opened it this morning, so it will be very interesting to see how it ends up.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm basing this on assumption and my own experience but the Fusion we received in our bags were marked as "testers" as they had a tester sticker on them. That doesn't make the product any less desirable, it is still the exact same product you would purchase from behind the counter, it does make it illegal to sell. We are buying our bags AND the service of being able to trade the items in our bags. To be able to trade the item would be part of the service and essentially would mean that LBB sold us the item. To GIVE us the item as a gift and not include it in the service offered basically allows them to still include it in the total sale of the bag as a BONUS. Basically it's a loophole that still allows them to generate advertising money from the company without breaking any laws. At least that is my opinion as a former cosmetics department manager who dealt with those legalities on a daily basis - it is not what LBB has told me.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Much to my surprise, the hairspray bonuses *are* tradable for non-bonus items


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 24, 2013)

I caved and opened a new bag last night. Decided I wanted one of the hairsprays after all, so kept hitting refresh until I got the one I wanted. Plus, I didn't want to risk losing my free item coupon once the new policy goes into effect. Happy with most of my items, and figure I'll enjoy the last round of trading before LBB changes.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 26, 2013)

Opened a bag tonight. This one is actually for my mom for Mother's Day. Needless to say I am going to let the full seven days go by whether or not I'm done trading. I just saw a bag that she would love and she really likes handbags but never buys nice ones for herself. It's going to be weird trading with her style in mind but it's kind of fun too! Now I bet there will be a "free item with purchase" promo coming up any day now. That ALWAYS seems to happen to me.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2013)

> Now I bet there will be a "free item with purchase" promo coming up any day now. That ALWAYS seems to happen to me.


 With all of the policy changes going on right now (specifically the exchange policy), I feel like they pretty much *have* to do more of these for a while if they want to keep customers.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had not read the new changes coming up and glad I did read them. I am actually confused about this VIP membership, I guess it depends on how much your first item is that will represent how much the total of your bag is. I don't know how to feel about that...they currently have a bag on there for $138, how much would that be? I have an exchange item well more like defective item that I returned so I guess I will be opening a bag for it today.


----------



## xxabi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just opened a new bag two days ago, however I only have a day left of trading, so please check it out! 

http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/198940

I'm looking to trade for: 

- Lionel Angelina Tote (either color)

- Pink Cosmo Crystal Studded Tote

- Latique Britannia Tote


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2013)

VIP promo: socks. So far, I've seen shortie socks (which appear to be really thin), sheer knee-highs, and foot covers.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Decided to do one last good bag before all the changes, I closed it early since I loved everything. I had one exchange credit which were a pair of sunglasses, 2 gifted jewelry items (from a prior bag), a bonus hair item (believe it was mousse) &amp; a $25.00 item from the feedback survey a while back. Here is my final bag (I had 8 items to begin with and ended with 8):


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just received my LBB box and was surprised at how well it was packed! My previous box just had the jewelry thrown in without any special care. This box had my candles well wrapped in bubble wrap and the earrings were both wrapped in their individual bags, then together in tissue paper. Lots of packing paper with the black tissue paper laid on top. Maybe their shipping company is being more careful now? Either way, am impressed!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 8, 2013)

Argh, temepted to open a bag for the first time in quite a while... those Hello Kitty bags are sucking me in...


----------



## KayEss (May 1, 2013)

I JUST opened this bag literally fifteen minutes ago and I think I'm already happy with it. I traded a pair of hideous earrings for hair ties which I then traded for stockings. I know they say never to close a bag before the trading period is over but I just might this time...


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

I'm seriously tempted to gift myself three of my items (two pairs of earrings and a floral card, I think) just so I can ship my key item now and stop getting trade requests on it because I am *not* trading it:  The hot pink glittery wallet.  My inner six-year-old is in love.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (May 2, 2013)

If anybody cares I swatched all the Pixi products that I could and posted them on my blog - the lip blushes very different in color to the pics on the site.  The blog is called Dandelions and Other Fine Things and it is the latest post.  All the color names are listed on there - here are two of the pics to get a sense of the colors...





Top far left is Oyster eyeliner, top far right is deep plum

Middle left to right are the Lid pens peach, mocha mauve, bronze, brun, charcoal 

Bottom left to right lip blushes in Youth, Energy, Luck, Purity





Pixi fairy lights solos in french lace, champagne, cocoa haze, boho bronze and sunshine ray.  There really are five colors there.  They are Very Very light and shimmery.

There are more pics on the blog in different lights - these are bright sunlight.

Happy trading!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Jul 22, 2013)

I just joined LBB today with the trial and just paid for shipping. 

The items in my bag were:

Lavanila perfume in vanilla/blackberry (so excited for this!!)

Piki Fairy Light Solo (may trade if I get a good offer)

Pixi lid last shadow pen in Brun, which I traded for Carol Dauplaise Double link stone drop earrings, the silver ones. 

This is fun so far! For six bucks it's not bad. Not sure how active I will be with it in the future, but we shall see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 22, 2013)

Did anyone else with rolled-over-from-a-previous-month funds get a call from LBB last week or so reminding you that you have a credit balance?  I desperately wanted to inform the recording that, yeah, I know, and I'm waiting for something interesting to show up.  I know it will, but it just hasn't yet, although that's not too surprising because they've been heavy on the summery stuff, and I am very firmly anti-summer in pretty much everything except the movies.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else with rolled-over-from-a-previous-month funds get a call from LBB last week or so reminding you that you have a credit balance?  I desperately wanted to inform the recording that, yeah, I know, and I'm waiting for something interesting to show up.  I know it will, but it just hasn't yet, although that's not too surprising because they've been heavy on the summery stuff, and I am very firmly anti-summer in pretty much everything except the movies.


Ya I got one of those weird calls last week.

They actually suckered me in though. I got a $10 coupon code. But I should've ordered when they had the free handbag promo instead! Ah well.

I'm happy with my bag as is, so trading is just fun although the trading is super super dead compared to how it used to be!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ya I got one of those weird calls last week.
> ...


 I also got a $10.00 promo code but idk...to use it or not to use it.

What is in your bag?


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 28, 2013)

I got a pair of the Joe's Kitty Flats in Coral/Orange, then I had a pair of earrings, so I traded them for the Mystique set of 3 earrings with the little gold bows and hearts, a tassel necklace which I traded for two pairs of earrings.

I'm trying to trade the two pair of earrings to get something else, but no dice so far.


----------



## cutthemakeup (Aug 1, 2013)

I have ONE day left and I'm still somewhat lost on how this works.

Here is my bag: http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/697623

I'm open to trade Street Level clutch and the necklace.

Anyone interested in trading for either item or both?

The pour la victoire clutch is staying put-I love it.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 8, 2013)

Ugh!
Sending back my whole bag almost for credits!

The Joe's shoes are super cute in person, but the toes are way way way too tight.

The gold earrings, both pairs are way too huge, they looked a lot smaller on the site and they look cheap in person too.

The stud set is cute, but I thought they were going to be much much smaller too. They're the only thing I'm keeping.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

Heads up:  Bags opened between now and the 14th close on the 22nd.  That's almost a whole extra week of trading time!


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 14, 2013)

I just realized the lbb has started charging more than the item is worth for the bundles. For example you buy an item with $16 retail value that bundle cost $29 + Shipping. I swear the bundles used to cost less than the item. That's the only reason I would buy them. I guess they're starting to really price gouge its crazy.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 14, 2013)

> I just realized the lbb has started charging more than the item is worth for the bundles. For example you buy an item with $16 retail value that bundle cost $29 + Shipping. I swear the bundles used to cost less than the item. That's the only reason I would buy them. I guess they're starting to really price gouge its crazy.Â


 I think they're still trying to figure out what works best for them. The $16 items are in $30 bundles, but you are now getting two additional items, not one. Trading still sucks, though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized the lbb has started charging more than the item is worth for the bundles. For example you buy an item with $16 retail value that bundle cost $29 + Shipping. I swear the bundles used to cost less than the item. That's the only reason I would buy them. I guess they're starting to really price gouge its crazy.


 It's not just the lower priced bundles they have increased the price on a lot of bags and jewelery too. For example the DL Greenwich duffle is a $90 w/ 2 items + shipping bundle. The stylists picks were less than desired from what I heard because of the price point no one has opened with that bag as far as I can tell, there are none in the gallery trading that I've seen. I don't think $90 for a DL bag is worth it they are nice but not that nice.

It was said in chat I think but not 100% certain on where I heard this but they supposedly said they raised the price point on the lower priced items so that they could give better stylists picks in that bundle. I don't think the stylists picks have improved very much or at all in those cases.

They have also inflated the retail price of some of jewelry. A Mata Traders bracelet retail valued higher on LBB than it is on the actual Mata Trader Website. This is also the case with the Love Nail Tree watches I bought one of the slimmer ones a few months ago and it's retail was $36 and now they have them set at $56.

The Mason Jar hair tie things were also set at a higher retail value than the manufacturer price point until some customers pointed that out to LBB and after many excuses were made on their part they adjusted the price.

I really don't like the direction they are going with the prices I could easily go to TJ Maxx or Ross and get a better price on a bag and still have money left over. I liked LBB for the trading though because that was something you couldn't get at those stores but now even that has become slow and not all that fun anymore. Since they are charging more for the items initially I find people want far more in retail value for the items they are trading, which is completely understandable but not all that conductive to trading.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're still trying to figure out what works best for them. The $16 items are in $30 bundles, but you are now getting two additional items, not one. Trading still sucks, though.


 I actually only received one item in my bundle. I'm a little upset, but I love my item.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not just the lower priced bundles they have increased the price on a lot of bags and jewelery too. For example the DL Greenwich duffle is a $90 w/ 2 items + shipping bundle. The stylists picks were less than desired from what I heard because of the price point no one has opened with that bag as far as I can tell, there are none in the gallery trading that I've seen. I don't think $90 for a DL bag is worth it they are nice but not that nice.
> 
> ...


 I think that with all the new additions and price changes. It's making trading much more difficult nobody wants to trade when they've actually paid almost full price for the item.


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 14, 2013)

Honestly I think that this has been my last purchase with out a coupon code.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 15, 2013)

So I'm fairly new to LBB...and immediately became obsessed, even though trading sucks compared to what it used to be from what I hear!  Does anyone know if there's any central spot for us to trade/sell items from LBB that we wound up not loving in person??  I've seriously had a bag open constantly since I learned about it, and I've wound up with a few bags that I'm less than in love with, and I hate to let them just sit in boxes untouched!  How do all you pros handle such things?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 15, 2013)

> So I'm fairly new to LBB...and immediately became obsessed, even though trading sucks compared to what it used to be from what I hear! Â Does anyone know if there's any central spot for us to trade/sell items from LBB that we wound up not loving in person?? Â I've seriously had a bag open constantly since I learned about it, and I've wound up with a few bags that I'm less than in love with, and I hate to let them just sit in boxes untouched! Â How do all you pros handle such things?


 Why don't you return them and get credit for them? I used to be super into LBB but I can't stand the site anymore or how the company is ran. Dan is a total douche and all of the CS agents change stories every five minutes. Trading is terrible now and you can get much better deals at TJ MAXX, Marshall's and Ross.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I think I need to part ways with LBB for a bit.  I did some organizing this weekend and I just have way too much stuff from them that I'll never use.  It's such a cool concept but I agree...it really doesn't wind up being that great of a value.  And the chat...that may be the most annoying thing on the planet...it's just really difficult for someone new to get any type of sound advice or suggestions - they're just trapped in this strange little LBB clique where they just trade with each other.  It's very off putting for new members.  Oh well.  Maybe things will get better down the road.


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Yeah, I think I need to part ways with LBB for a bit. Â I did some organizing this weekend and I just have way too much stuff from them that I'll never use. Â It's such a cool concept but I agree...it really doesn't wind up being that great of a value. Â And the chat...that may be the most annoying thing on the planet...it's just really difficult for someone new to get any type of sound advice or suggestions - they're just trapped in this strange little LBB clique where they just trade with each other. Â It's very off putting for new members. Â Oh well. Â Maybe things will get better down the road. Â


 Mhm I totally agree on you on the chat. I haven't opened a bag in such a long time! I opened my last one because they gave me $10 credit off any bag I opened. And seriously I opened a bag with the least amount I could spend lol. I ended actually with like 3 small items which I have no clue how I did that since no one wanted to trade. But I just don't like the site anymore because the prices have gone up and people just don't want to trade. Now I'm saving up that money and going to TJ Maxx and getting some new clothes and small accessories that I like. I found a $30 scarf on sale for $5.00!! You would have to give up everything in your bag to get a scarf on LBB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

> I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.


 Yeah I think my best bag was during Black Friday last year when they had all of those bonus items. The chat feature ruined the site for me though, because of what you said. It used to be really fun--sad that there's nothing else quite like it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.
Trading is incredibly slow now a days. I think a lot of new people don't understand that making trade offers isn't limited to the bag links that they see in chat. I really wish they would focus on updating the trading system so making trades would be less tedious. Why can't I just put trade offers for this one item on ALL the things I would trade it for instead of having to individually select each item, it's just so slow. I think a lot of ppl don't want to waste their time doing that and also contributes to how slow things are.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.
Trading is incredibly slow now a days. I think a lot of new people don't understand that making trade offers isn't limited to the bag links that they see in chat. I really wish they would focus on updating the trading system so making trades would be less tedious. Why can't I just put trade offers for this one item on ALL the things I would trade it for instead of having to individually select each item, it's just so slow. I think a lot of ppl don't want to waste their time doing that and also contributes to how slow things are.

I have no problem making offers (yes, it is tedious, but I don't mind really), but people used to accept offers, all the time, and the main point of the bag was the fun trading! Now, the only offers you receive are the free bonus items for your larger items, and no one accepts anything. They've really screwed up a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It used to be my favorite way to "shop" for bags and jewelry...sad.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.

Yeah I think my best bag was during Black Friday last year when they had all of those bonus items. The chat feature ruined the site for me though, because of what you said. It used to be really fun--sad that there's nothing else quite like it.   Chat is kind of alienating. A few months ago, I was on LBB to distract me while waiting for my mother to get out of surgery. I accepted two $20 pieces of jewellery for a $24 'bindy' bracelet, and didn't think anything of it. A bit later I noticed I was being paged in chat, and was told the trade had been a glitch and that I should trade the items back. Only, I didn't have them â€“ I'd traded them as part of a multi on a bag. And since my bag was near closing, I didn't have a lot of items to trade back easily, just stuff I'd already traded way down for.

The girl was understanding but her friends weren't. They told me that I knew all along that the trade was a mistake and that I purposely traded the items away quickly so that I wouldn't get caught. They demanded to know the name of the person who traded me the bag so that they could check with her to see if I were lying or not, and see if she'd undo the trade with me so that I could 'fix' the mistake. They discussed amongst themselves whether anyone remembered if this person had that bag earlier in the day. They told stories about mistaken trades they'd received and how they were good enough to give the items back. About how they always checked in chat any time they thought a trade might be uneven, but how there were bad people on the site who just wanted to scam and take advantage of others. Like me, apparently.

The next day the person who experienced the glitch complained to LBB and they replaced the item.


----------



## SubJunkie (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chat is kind of alienating. A few months ago, I was on LBB to distract me while waiting for my mother to get out of surgery. I accepted two $20 pieces of jewellery for a $24 'bindy' bracelet, and didn't think anything of it. A bit later I noticed I was being paged in chat, and was told the trade had been a glitch and that I should trade the items back. Only, I didn't have them â€“ I'd traded them as part of a multi on a bag. And since my bag was near closing, I didn't have a lot of items to trade back easily, just stuff I'd already traded way down for.

The girl was understanding but her friends weren't. They told me that I knew all along that the trade was a mistake and that I purposely traded the items away quickly so that I wouldn't get caught. They demanded to know the name of the person who traded me the bag so that they could check with her to see if I were lying or not, and see if she'd undo the trade with me so that I could 'fix' the mistake. They discussed amongst themselves whether anyone remembered if this person had that bag earlier in the day. They told stories about mistaken trades they'd received and how they were good enough to give the items back. About how they always checked in chat any time they thought a trade might be uneven, but how there were bad people on the site who just wanted to scam and take advantage of others. Like me, apparently.

The next day the person who experienced the glitch complained to LBB and they replaced the item. 
That's ridiculous I've traded things by accident before and realized that it was my fault and no one elses. Sometimes learning cost money. It's no one elses fault but your own suck it up and don't let it happen again.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chat is kind of alienating. A few months ago, I was on LBB to distract me while waiting for my mother to get out of surgery. I accepted two $20 pieces of jewellery for a $24 'bindy' bracelet, and didn't think anything of it. A bit later I noticed I was being paged in chat, and was told the trade had been a glitch and that I should trade the items back. Only, I didn't have them â€“ I'd traded them as part of a multi on a bag. And since my bag was near closing, I didn't have a lot of items to trade back easily, just stuff I'd already traded way down for.

The girl was understanding but her friends weren't. They told me that I knew all along that the trade was a mistake and that I purposely traded the items away quickly so that I wouldn't get caught. They demanded to know the name of the person who traded me the bag so that they could check with her to see if I were lying or not, and see if she'd undo the trade with me so that I could 'fix' the mistake. They discussed amongst themselves whether anyone remembered if this person had that bag earlier in the day. They told stories about mistaken trades they'd received and how they were good enough to give the items back. About how they always checked in chat any time they thought a trade might be uneven, but how there were bad people on the site who just wanted to scam and take advantage of others. Like me, apparently.

The next day the person who experienced the glitch complained to LBB and they replaced the item. 
I'm sorry that happened to you, in chat it seems you are guilty until proven innocent in those cases because of shady people in the past. I wish chat was more closely monitored a lot of things like that could be avoided if LBB paid more attention to it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no problem making offers (yes, it is tedious, but I don't mind really), but people used to accept offers, all the time, and the main point of the bag was the fun trading! Now, the only offers you receive are the free bonus items for your larger items, and no one accepts anything. They've really screwed up a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It used to be my favorite way to "shop" for bags and jewelry...sad.
You have way more patience than I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After about 20 items I pretty much give up lol That's true too people don't accept offers like they used to. Sometimes you gotta trade down to trade up again and that is a lost concept.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just shipped my last bag (I had $20 in credits to use) and emailed them to cancel right after. It's just not fun anymore...trading is TERRIBLE these days...I miss the times when everyone traded with everyone, and not just made prearranged trades in chat with people they know. I got a cute bag, two Betsey hats, and a Cargo quad (one of the few I am missing), but I made only one successful trade and I had to trade down considerably for that. Oh well.

Yeah I think my best bag was during Black Friday last year when they had all of those bonus items. The chat feature ruined the site for me though, because of what you said. It used to be really fun--sad that there's nothing else quite like it.   Chat is kind of alienating. A few months ago, I was on LBB to distract me while waiting for my mother to get out of surgery. I accepted two $20 pieces of jewellery for a $24 'bindy' bracelet, and didn't think anything of it. A bit later I noticed I was being paged in chat, and was told the trade had been a glitch and that I should trade the items back. Only, I didn't have them â€“ I'd traded them as part of a multi on a bag. And since my bag was near closing, I didn't have a lot of items to trade back easily, just stuff I'd already traded way down for.

The girl was understanding but her friends weren't. They told me that I knew all along that the trade was a mistake and that I purposely traded the items away quickly so that I wouldn't get caught. They demanded to know the name of the person who traded me the bag so that they could check with her to see if I were lying or not, and see if she'd undo the trade with me so that I could 'fix' the mistake. They discussed amongst themselves whether anyone remembered if this person had that bag earlier in the day. They told stories about mistaken trades they'd received and how they were good enough to give the items back. About how they always checked in chat any time they thought a trade might be uneven, but how there were bad people on the site who just wanted to scam and take advantage of others. Like me, apparently.

The next day the person who experienced the glitch complained to LBB and they replaced the item. 

I remember, a while back, someone accepted a trade offer that came up and then had people literally spreading her name around and out to get her, because the trade had been set up in chat and intended for someone else...they insisted that she had been lurking in chat and snagged the trade on purpose...what?? Like...LBB does not allow you to make a trade offer to specific individuals for a reason...that's not what it's about! This was my first bag in months, and yeah, it'll be my last...the chat completely ruined the whole experience. It's probably a good thing...at my peek, I did a bag a week, and I can't really afford that anyway...I like Wantable as a way to get surprise jewelry right now, I just wish there was a fun way of shopping for bags! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no problem making offers (yes, it is tedious, but I don't mind really), but people used to accept offers, all the time, and the main point of the bag was the fun trading! Now, the only offers you receive are the free bonus items for your larger items, and no one accepts anything. They've really screwed up a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It used to be my favorite way to "shop" for bags and jewelry...sad.
You have way more patience than I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After about 20 items I pretty much give up lol That's true too people don't accept offers like they used to. Sometimes you gotta trade down to trade up again and that is a lost concept. 

 Lol, I just used to view it as kind of a hobby or something! Or a game!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2013)

That chat drama sounds like middle school. The whole point of Lbb for me is that you jump on a good trade like that when it comes in. And yeah, you sometimes miss out and get disappointed.


----------



## Mystica (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember, a while back, someone accepted a trade offer that came up and then had people literally spreading her name around and out to get her, because the trade had been set up in chat and intended for someone else...they insisted that she had been lurking in chat and snagged the trade on purpose...what?? Like...LBB does not allow you to make a trade offer to specific individuals for a reason...that's not what it's about! This was my first bag in months, and yeah, it'll be my last...the chat completely ruined the whole experience. It's probably a good thing...at my peek, I did a bag a week, and I can't really afford that anyway...I like Wantable as a way to get surprise jewelry right now, I just wish there was a fun way of shopping for bags! lol 
Several months back a girl (a rare someone who gets on my nerves, which takes a lot) arranged a trade in chat and when she sent the offer out the trade got snagged by a regular LBBer, but someone who never chats, and this girl started with the conspiracies that the girl must have been watching chat and she just assigned all these nefarious intentions to her, despite the fact that she sent this great trade offer to not one single person, but 10+ people who had that item.  I called her out on it, and told her that what she was doing wasn't cool; and then she and several others started bringing up all this irrelevant stuff about the girl to supposedly strengthen the case against her, like that she always has huge bags (relevance?  None), and gifts all the time (relevance?  None)  and never ships anything (relevance?  None).  And even so, so what?  Why should they care?  How is anyone effected by how big this girl's bag is, or that she gifts and doesn't ship anything?  What business is it of anybody's?  How is any of this proof she's a terrible person of poor character?  Inventing conspiracies about people is much stronger proof of possessing poor character if you ask me.  Not owning up to the risk you took when you arranged a trade and sent it out to numerous people knowing full well it could get snagged is also much stronger proof of possessing poor character if you ask me.

I told her something like that she can blame herself for sending that trade to tons of people, instead of inventing conspiracies.  A conspiracy which may or may not be true, she doesn't know, and she shouldn't pretend to know and talk crap when this was her own fault.  What's funny is the girl who she arranged the trade with, the person who was supposed to receive it, actually seemed turned off by her reaction and made it clear over and over throughout my back and forth with this girl that she's not upset about this and she doesn't think there was a conspiracy and that sending that kind of a trade had a pretty big risk of getting snagged.  Anyway, yeah, I think this incident was probably my most heated interaction with any LBB member in chat ever.  

For trade-backs, on something like a bindy, which are pretty popular, it's not alarming to receive a 40 double trade offer on one, I probably wouldn't check chat if I received and accepted that offer.  On something unpopular, if I receive an out-of-the-ordinary trade offer, I'll accept, then check chat and see if anyone comes in about a mistake.  If so, I'll trade back.  If it's super ridiculous no-sane-person-would-make-this-offer kind of offer, I'll accept then actively seek them out.

However, not too long ago I had a bracelet that was quite popular, as popular as bindy's are, if not more, and I was planning on shipping it, but someone sent me a nice offer that I couldn't refuse, it was only $10 above retail, but it was a double with nice items.  I never checked chat, never entered my mind that that trade was a mistake.  I found out weeks later that it was a mistake when the person had opened a bag again and we were chatting in chat and she brought it up, it was actually a chat buddy of mine who had made that trade.  She told me she had to go to CS because she couldn't find me at the time, and CS took care of it for her.  She apparently had only meant to send one item, but it accidentally sent 2.  I guess I was lucky that it was a friend of mine, and not, say, some conspiracy theorist spreading tall tales about me, because she was really understanding about me being in the dark about it being a mistake trade and I guess she even told CS at the time not to trade the items back because she didn't want to effect my bag so they worked something else out, plus I think she knows me well enough to know that had I known I would have traded back.  I offered to make it up to her anyway, despite CS taking care of it, but she's being difficult about allowing me to do that, lol.  But anyway, I guess the point of this story is that if you send a mistake trade on a popular item, it probably won't ring any alarm bells for whoever accepts it, so it might be tougher to find the person or get the trade mistake corrected with them before any further trading activity occurs.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

The vast majority of the time, I'm trading on my phone (at work. Shh!) and don't even look at chat, so i have no idea what has been arranged in chat. I rarely open a bag nowadays because I absolutely despise the way chat has completely destroyed trading.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, I never go into chat, period...the rare occasion when I used to, people were in there stirring up drama and throwing fits, and I'm not much of a chatter anyway. The way I see it, if you make the offer, it is fair game, until LBB makes a feature in which you can make an offer to one person only.


----------



## Mystica (Oct 21, 2013)

I like chat more for chatting, which probably annoys people who think chat should be all business.  Most of the people in chat are pretty cool, though, or at the very least, are nice.  But I go on spurts, I get in a chatting mood and will chat for a day, then not chat for, like, 4 days, lol.  But even if I'm in a chatting mood, I'll avoid chat if there are trade beggars in there, or if it's super busy and chat is just going too fast.  Early mornings are nice on chat.  If I happen to catch drama (I usually miss it, though, but not always) I'll lurk and read it, can't help myself, drama can be pretty entertaining sometimes, for an observer anyway, lol.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Woah...crazy stuff going in the chat room!

I had two accounts with LBB and cancelled both about a week ago because I had not ordered anything from them for awhile and seriously didn't miss them at all.

I have actually been going to TJ Maxx and have found a shirt for $12.00, scarf for $5.00, nailpolish for $4.99, a marc jacobs roller ball for $10.00, &amp; a shower curtain for $10.00. I prefer doing that now rather then going on LBB...it is hands down no longer fun. I used to LOVE trading, I seriously didn't care that I didn't end up with 15 items in my bag but I would trade for those items I truly loved and yes sometimes I had to trade 2 items for that specific item but I did not care. It was fun trading and ending up with items you loved but now its all about value and apparently set up trades on the chat, how is that fun???


----------



## lunadust (Oct 21, 2013)

I used to do at least two bags a month and since march I've only opened two and barely traded anything trading was so terrible. The last time I offered everything in my bag on a few single items just to at least ship something I liked. I think most of the merch is ugly now. I used to have a list on the first of stuff I wanted to trade for but now I have trouble finding anything worth opening for. LBB does way too much shady stuff now too and its not worth actually trying to trade and your stuff wind up out of stock. I'm only going to open if I see something I really want. Thanks LBB you had something good going and you had to destroy it. You'll be out of business soon.


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel like the service has gone down hill. The shoes is the worst part. I feel like it saps up most of the energy of the other departments. I used to get a bag if it had betsey johnson earrings or necklaces but it seems like they don't get them that often. Also the makeup part used to be better. I remember the benefit on there :/. I rarely get a bag now when I was a full on addict. Trades really stink.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like the service has gone down hill. The shoes is the worst part. I feel like it saps up most of the energy of the other departments. I used to get a bag if it had betsey johnson earrings or necklaces but it seems like they don't get them that often. Also the makeup part used to be better. I remember the benefit on there :/. I rarely get a bag now when I was a full on addict. Trades really stink. 
I agree about the shoes.

As for makeup, it's always been hit or miss, and things like Benefit being on there have only been occasional...I actually found that this time there was a bigger selection of makeup than usual (and Cargo is really great stuff!)

I'll miss this as a way to shop for necklaces and bags, but oh well...


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/88910/black-tan-red-emma-fox-classics-top-handle-frame-satchel  I just saw this satchel on LBB, whereas the same bag is on Macy's right now (in not as great colors) for $100 more.  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/emma-fox-handbag-classic-top-handle-leather-frame-satchel?ID=1079282&amp;cm_mmc=GOOGLE_Handbags_Geo_PLA-_-PLA+Handbags+Sale_Ad+Group+%232-_-28981225900_ -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_mkwid_uZtjWazh|d{device}_28981225900%7C-%7CuZtjWazh

About to pull the trigger on this one (first ever).  If anyone is lurking, quickly, is there a drawback to my signing up right now just to get this bag?  Looks like there's only 2 left, so I really want to open this bag, but it seems like there's a lot of bad LBB feedback in this thread...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2013)

No drawbacks that I can think of, though they aren't running any promos right now. You might get something extra for being a new member though.


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No drawbacks that I can think of, though they aren't running any promos right now. You might get something extra for being a new member though. 

They are offering 25% off my first bag, so it would be $112.  Still a lot of money for a bag, but the bag caught my eye and I think it would be absolutely amazing for this fall/winter.  Eeek.

Of course, I'm wondering how fast a high priced bag like that would actually sell out, despite being only 2 of them left.  I'm thinking that I might want to pop out to TJ Maxx and/or Ross to see what's in their bag aisle first.  The last time I thought about LBB, I saw this Deux Lux bag http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2011/03/11/deux-lux-wine-wine-basketwoven-decker-satchel-purple-product-1-452660-902426353_large_flex.jpeg in blue for $65.  I held out at the time and found the same bag in a deep wine color in the clearance section of TJ Maxx for $32 and snagged it.

I don't see this bag anywhere cheaper at the moment, so I'm on the fence.  If I could only yank myself away from this computer long enough to check around....


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the DL bag, good find! 

I would guess that the bag would still be there for a little while. I don't have a bag open now, but earlier this week it was kind of slow. A lot of people are upset because many items are out of stock, though they said that they are getting a handle on that issue. If it were me, I'd shop around for a day or so, but if you really absolutely want it, you could get it just to be safe.


----------



## biskies (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the DL bag, good find! 

I would guess that the bag would still be there for a little while. I don't have a bag open now, but earlier this week it was kind of slow. A lot of people are upset because many items are out of stock, though they said that they are getting a handle on that issue. If it were me, I'd shop around for a day or so, but if you really absolutely want it, you could get it just to be safe. 
I'm holding out.  When my husband goes and gets his free Olive Garden meal on Veteran's Day, I think I'll go scope out TJ Maxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chat is kind of alienating. A few months ago, I was on LBB to distract me while waiting for my mother to get out of surgery. I accepted two $20 pieces of jewellery for a $24 'bindy' bracelet, and didn't think anything of it. A bit later I noticed I was being paged in chat, and was told the trade had been a glitch and that I should trade the items back. Only, I didn't have them â€“ I'd traded them as part of a multi on a bag. And since my bag was near closing, I didn't have a lot of items to trade back easily, just stuff I'd already traded way down for.

The girl was understanding but her friends weren't. They told me that I knew all along that the trade was a mistake and that I purposely traded the items away quickly so that I wouldn't get caught. They demanded to know the name of the person who traded me the bag so that they could check with her to see if I were lying or not, and see if she'd undo the trade with me so that I could 'fix' the mistake. They discussed amongst themselves whether anyone remembered if this person had that bag earlier in the day. They told stories about mistaken trades they'd received and how they were good enough to give the items back. About how they always checked in chat any time they thought a trade might be uneven, but how there were bad people on the site who just wanted to scam and take advantage of others. Like me, apparently.

The next day the person who experienced the glitch complained to LBB and they replaced the item. 

I was there that day for this! I'm just about the only one who took your side and told them for heavens sake, this is a known problem! And told that girl all she had to do was tell cs and they would replace her items, which....ta dah! they did. GAWD they sure love them some drama in chat, talk about making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2013)

Aww, thanks! I remember you then, and I appreciated that! &lt;3 After that experience, I tend to just lurk in chat occasionally. It's nice to know that not everyone is like that!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was there that day for this! I'm just about the only one who took your side and told them for heavens sake, this is a known problem! And told that girl all she had to do was tell cs and they would replace her items, which....ta dah! they did. GAWD they sure love them some drama in chat, talk about making a mountain out of a molehill.
Wow! That's bad. I remember this coming up and that time people pretty much told the girl to give up and move on. I kept telling her not everyone pays attention to chat so the person who accepted her trade might not even know she was chatting about it. MoiSurtout was in the right. Items are very fluid on LBB (though not as much as they used to be--trading heydeys appear to be over). Nonetheless, if you accept a trade and immediately get rid of it, that's your prerogative. Nothing you can do to bring the item back either. Geez people!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wanted to share why I am going to quit ordering from Little Black Bag. I'll post some back and forth emails below, but for background, here is what happened. They had just released a Steve Madden scarf I wanted. It was selling quickly. So instead of waiting to see if I could use an exchange credit after 24 hours, I opened a new bag for it. When several weeks had passed since closing and it still had not shipped, I emailed them to ask what happened. They said they'd tried emailing me because the Steve Madden was out of stock. They wanted to offer me one single $50 item for a bag which had 2 items worth around $65-75 when my bag closed. I was angry off the bat because this had happened to me before with LBB. But the big difference when it happened the first time was that it was an item I'd kept in my bag through gifting for some time while I tried to decide if I wanted it or not, *plus* it happened just after they moved warehouses. This time it happened with a brand new item and I had placed my order when there were around 5 or 6 scarves left. So it was bad enough that it happened in the first place, but they only made it worse by the way they responded to me. Here's the last few back and forth emails in a spoiler:

Here is where I declined their oh so generous offer of giving me a $50 item credit for my $29 order. Never mind the fact that they wanted to keep my $29 to open a bag which gave me 2 items and the scarf I opened with was probably close to $50 by itself. Yes, to make up for their own error, they wanted to give me less of a deal than I could have gotten for opening up a brand new $29 bag. Crazy:  
*Heather Hicks, Nov 28 04:10 pm (PST):* Given the circumstances, I'd prefer a full refund for all charges relating to this order (including shipping, if applicable). I don't recall what Little Black Bag stated as the retail value on the scarf, but I see it can be purchased for $48 on Zappos. I had a pair of earrings in my bag with a Little Black Bag estimated value of $24. Thus, one single $50 item code or exchange credit would not compensate me for the two items I lost of a higher combined value. I hope you understand my logic. Because trading is involved, when something like this happens, it has an even greater impact than it would have at an ordinary store. It also makes offering exchange credits or even full refunds inadequate if the person who placed the order was able to trade upward in retail value. Quite frankly, I always try to do this with items I don't want, and I simply send an item back for an exchange credit if I don't like it to 'preserve the value I gained by trading up.' I still do not understand exactly what led to this error and I still maintain that this should not happen with a brand new item now that you have completed your move. If departments need to better coordinate with one another, they need to learn how to do so very quickly. Of course, I don't blame any individual person for this. I was angry (and still am very disappointed) in the company as a whole. Things like this cannot be allowed to continue or Little Black Bag will lose the trust of their customers and all their integrity, which is still important to me, personally. HeatherLittle Black Bag
 
Here is their response:
 
*Reese, Nov 29 12:00 pm (PST):* Hi HeatherSorry for all of the trouble you have been experiencing. I'll cancel this bag for you as a one time courtesy and you'll see the refund for the amount charged on your card for the order in a few business days. We hope that you'll check back since we add new merchandise to the site on a weekly basis!Have a delightful day,ReeseCustomer Service AmbassadorWe'd really appreciate it if you can take a couple of minutes to fill out our survey regarding our conversation. Please go to http://www.instant.ly/s/eq9Li to let us know how we did!
 
And here is my final response to them sent less than 5 minutes ago:
 
No Reese. This will NOT be my "one time courtesy cancel." You are correcting your (as in the company's) own mistakes! I have ordered numerous bags from this company over the past 2-3 years. I have never asked to cancel a bag. I don't intend to do so. In fact, I don't intend to do so because I plan on using up all my exchange credits instead of opening a new bag and then I am going to cancel my subscription. No offense to you personally, but this company has the worst overall customer service I have seen in a long time. Yes, problems are taken care of, but the attitude in which they are taken care of is horrible. Prime example--calling my cancellation request a 'courtesy' as if you are doing me a favor after I did something wrong. Perhaps to you it is all semantics (and I'm sure it is the company's asinine policy to make you refer to it as a 'courtesy cancel' no matter what) , but I find it very insulting. You have great products for the most part, but I'll look elsewhere to make purchases now that I know what brands I like. Again, no personal offense and I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Sorry to see you are back at work on Friday instead of having another day off. Heather
 
Boy was I happy to see that survey link, lol!


----------



## biskies (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so glad I haven't done LBB.  I almost pulled the trigger, but I stopped myself and shopped at TJ Maxx instead.  Every story I read is a nightmare.  Someone even left me a $15 coupon for them on my Facebook, but I still couldn't bring myself to use it.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've got a bag open since I had a credit, but I'm thinking it's going to be my last.  It's just not fun any more.  I did manage to trade my freebie necklace for a gorgeous $58 paisley wool scarf, and then once I realized that it's wool (I'm mildly allergic) and remembered that I have probably a dozen scarves that I love but haven't worn in a year or two, I traded that for a combo of four different items worth more than $80 that I will be playing with trading up.  I still have a bit of a credit left, and I may very well just trade this stuff up as far as I can and then gift it over to my other account in order to try to get one last bag consisting entirely of things I will use.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share why I am going to quit ordering from Little Black Bag. I'll post some back and forth emails below, but for background, here is what happened. They had just released a Steve Madden scarf I wanted. It was selling quickly. So instead of waiting to see if I could use an exchange credit after 24 hours, I opened a new bag for it. When several weeks had passed since closing and it still had not shipped, I emailed them to ask what happened. They said they'd tried emailing me because the Steve Madden was out of stock. They wanted to offer me one single $50 item for a bag which had 2 items worth around $65-75 when my bag closed. I was angry off the bat because this had happened to me before with LBB. But the big difference when it happened the first time was that it was an item I'd kept in my bag through gifting for some time while I tried to decide if I wanted it or not, *plus* it happened just after they moved warehouses. This time it happened with a brand new item and I had placed my order when there were around 5 or 6 scarves left. So it was bad enough that it happened in the first place, but they only made it worse by the way they responded to me. Here's the last few back and forth emails in a spoiler:


Here is where I declined their oh so generous offer of giving me a $50 item credit for my $29 order. Never mind the fact that they wanted to keep my $29 to open a bag which gave me 2 items and the scarf I opened with was probably close to $50 by itself. Yes, to make up for their own error, they wanted to give me less of a deal than I could have gotten for opening up a brand new $29 bag. Crazy:  
*Heather Hicks, Nov 28 04:10 pm (PST):* Given the circumstances, I'd prefer a full refund for all charges relating to this order (including shipping, if applicable). I don't recall what Little Black Bag stated as the retail value on the scarf, but I see it can be purchased for $48 on Zappos. I had a pair of earrings in my bag with a Little Black Bag estimated value of $24. Thus, one single $50 item code or exchange credit would not compensate me for the two items I lost of a higher combined value. I hope you understand my logic. Because trading is involved, when something like this happens, it has an even greater impact than it would have at an ordinary store. It also makes offering exchange credits or even full refunds inadequate if the person who placed the order was able to trade upward in retail value. Quite frankly, I always try to do this with items I don't want, and I simply send an item back for an exchange credit if I don't like it to 'preserve the value I gained by trading up.' I still do not understand exactly what led to this error and I still maintain that this should not happen with a brand new item now that you have completed your move. If departments need to better coordinate with one another, they need to learn how to do so very quickly. Of course, I don't blame any individual person for this. I was angry (and still am very disappointed) in the company as a whole. Things like this cannot be allowed to continue or Little Black Bag will lose the trust of their customers and all their integrity, which is still important to me, personally. HeatherLittle Black Bag
 
Here is their response:
 
*Reese, Nov 29 12:00 pm (PST):* Hi HeatherSorry for all of the trouble you have been experiencing. I'll cancel this bag for you as a one time courtesy and you'll see the refund for the amount charged on your card for the order in a few business days. We hope that you'll check back since we add new merchandise to the site on a weekly basis!Have a delightful day,ReeseCustomer Service AmbassadorWe'd really appreciate it if you can take a couple of minutes to fill out our survey regarding our conversation. Please go to http://www.instant.ly/s/eq9Li to let us know how we did!
 
And here is my final response to them sent less than 5 minutes ago:
 
No Reese. This will NOT be my "one time courtesy cancel." You are correcting your (as in the company's) own mistakes! I have ordered numerous bags from this company over the past 2-3 years. I have never asked to cancel a bag. I don't intend to do so. In fact, I don't intend to do so because I plan on using up all my exchange credits instead of opening a new bag and then I am going to cancel my subscription. No offense to you personally, but this company has the worst overall customer service I have seen in a long time. Yes, problems are taken care of, but the attitude in which they are taken care of is horrible. Prime example--calling my cancellation request a 'courtesy' as if you are doing me a favor after I did something wrong. Perhaps to you it is all semantics (and I'm sure it is the company's asinine policy to make you refer to it as a 'courtesy cancel' no matter what) , but I find it very insulting. You have great products for the most part, but I'll look elsewhere to make purchases now that I know what brands I like. Again, no personal offense and I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Sorry to see you are back at work on Friday instead of having another day off. Heather
 
Boy was I happy to see that survey link, lol! 
WTF??? I don't understand why they didn't just offer the chance for you to pick two items to makeup for their mistake in the first place. And yeah, I would have picked a couple items that were more expensive than the ones you missed out on, since it is their error! That's some really bad customer service!


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, thanks! I remember you then, and I appreciated that! &lt;3 After that experience, I tend to just lurk in chat occasionally. It's nice to know that not everyone is like that!
I think there are a ton of really nice people on the site. The big problem with chat is that they get to be friends with each other and since we are "outsiders" they think it's okay to jump all over us to show their loyalty to their bud. I avoid chat for this reason and lots of other reasons.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so glad I haven't done LBB.  I almost pulled the trigger, but I stopped myself and shopped at TJ Maxx instead.  Every story I read is a nightmare.  Someone even left me a $15 coupon for them on my Facebook, but I still couldn't bring myself to use it.
It used to be so much fun and a great concept, but yeah, everything about the site has gone downhill. The trading is really difficult, unless you are with the in crowd in chat. And obviously customer service is now terrible. They used to care about their customers with the whole "happiness guarantee" but now it's more like, Tough! You don't like it? You're just SOL.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I've got a bag open since I had a credit, but I'm thinking it's going to be my last.  It's just not fun any more.  I did manage to trade my freebie necklace for a gorgeous $58 paisley wool scarf, and then once I realized that it's wool (I'm mildly allergic) and remembered that I have probably a dozen scarves that I love but haven't worn in a year or two, I traded that for a combo of four different items worth more than $80 that I will be playing with trading up.  I still have a bit of a credit left, and I may very well just trade this stuff up as far as I can and then gift it over to my other account in order to try to get one last bag consisting entirely of things I will use.  
Me too. They screwed up my orders so often that I had credits and promo codes to use up. So I've had a couple open bags the past month and when I'm done with this one, it's time to close my account and just shop TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Burlington. I can find the same bags, scarves, and so much more there without the hassle.


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share why I am going to quit ordering from Little Black Bag. I'll post some back and forth emails below, but for background, here is what happened. They had just released a Steve Madden scarf I wanted. It was selling quickly. So instead of waiting to see if I could use an exchange credit after 24 hours, I opened a new bag for it. When several weeks had passed since closing and it still had not shipped, I emailed them to ask what happened. They said they'd tried emailing me because the Steve Madden was out of stock. They wanted to offer me one single $50 item for a bag which had 2 items worth around $65-75 when my bag closed. I was angry off the bat because this had happened to me before with LBB. But the big difference when it happened the first time was that it was an item I'd kept in my bag through gifting for some time while I tried to decide if I wanted it or not, *plus* it happened just after they moved warehouses. This time it happened with a brand new item and I had placed my order when there were around 5 or 6 scarves left. So it was bad enough that it happened in the first place, but they only made it worse by the way they responded to me. Here's the last few back and forth emails in a spoiler:


Here is where I declined their oh so generous offer of giving me a $50 item credit for my $29 order. Never mind the fact that they wanted to keep my $29 to open a bag which gave me 2 items and the scarf I opened with was probably close to $50 by itself. Yes, to make up for their own error, they wanted to give me less of a deal than I could have gotten for opening up a brand new $29 bag. Crazy:  
*Heather Hicks, Nov 28 04:10 pm (PST):* Given the circumstances, I'd prefer a full refund for all charges relating to this order (including shipping, if applicable). I don't recall what Little Black Bag stated as the retail value on the scarf, but I see it can be purchased for $48 on Zappos. I had a pair of earrings in my bag with a Little Black Bag estimated value of $24. Thus, one single $50 item code or exchange credit would not compensate me for the two items I lost of a higher combined value. I hope you understand my logic. Because trading is involved, when something like this happens, it has an even greater impact than it would have at an ordinary store. It also makes offering exchange credits or even full refunds inadequate if the person who placed the order was able to trade upward in retail value. Quite frankly, I always try to do this with items I don't want, and I simply send an item back for an exchange credit if I don't like it to 'preserve the value I gained by trading up.' I still do not understand exactly what led to this error and I still maintain that this should not happen with a brand new item now that you have completed your move. If departments need to better coordinate with one another, they need to learn how to do so very quickly. Of course, I don't blame any individual person for this. I was angry (and still am very disappointed) in the company as a whole. Things like this cannot be allowed to continue or Little Black Bag will lose the trust of their customers and all their integrity, which is still important to me, personally. HeatherLittle Black Bag
 
Here is their response:
 
*Reese, Nov 29 12:00 pm (PST):* Hi HeatherSorry for all of the trouble you have been experiencing. I'll cancel this bag for you as a one time courtesy and you'll see the refund for the amount charged on your card for the order in a few business days. We hope that you'll check back since we add new merchandise to the site on a weekly basis!Have a delightful day,ReeseCustomer Service AmbassadorWe'd really appreciate it if you can take a couple of minutes to fill out our survey regarding our conversation. Please go to http://www.instant.ly/s/eq9Li to let us know how we did!
 
And here is my final response to them sent less than 5 minutes ago:
 
No Reese. This will NOT be my "one time courtesy cancel." You are correcting your (as in the company's) own mistakes! I have ordered numerous bags from this company over the past 2-3 years. I have never asked to cancel a bag. I don't intend to do so. In fact, I don't intend to do so because I plan on using up all my exchange credits instead of opening a new bag and then I am going to cancel my subscription. No offense to you personally, but this company has the worst overall customer service I have seen in a long time. Yes, problems are taken care of, but the attitude in which they are taken care of is horrible. Prime example--calling my cancellation request a 'courtesy' as if you are doing me a favor after I did something wrong. Perhaps to you it is all semantics (and I'm sure it is the company's asinine policy to make you refer to it as a 'courtesy cancel' no matter what) , but I find it very insulting. You have great products for the most part, but I'll look elsewhere to make purchases now that I know what brands I like. Again, no personal offense and I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Sorry to see you are back at work on Friday instead of having another day off. Heather
 
Boy was I happy to see that survey link, lol! 
OMG!!! Same exact thing happened to me with the Steve Madden fringe scarf (think that's the name) ordered on the 1st of November didn't even want to risk not getting it so I shipped bag right away. Last week I realized I hadn't received it. Emailed customer service was told they sold out and I could get a $50 credit. Told them to refund order and cancel account. No apology. Nothing! When I ordered there were about 8 left. I am officially done with little black bag.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

> Me too. They screwed up my orders so often that I had credits and promo codes to use up. So I've had a couple open bags the past month and when I'm done with this one, it's time to close my account and just shop TJMaxx, Marshalls, and Burlington. I can find the same bags, scarves, and so much more there without the hassle.


 I really just need to not get so much stuff, period. Right now, I'm thinking about flipping everything in my bag over to nail wraps/nail polish/eyeshadow and calling it quits.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so glad I haven't done LBB.  I almost pulled the trigger, but I stopped myself and shopped at TJ Maxx instead.  Every story I read is a nightmare.  Someone even left me a $15 coupon for them on my Facebook, but I still couldn't bring myself to use it.

I will say I've had more good experiences than bad experiences with them. The trouble is, the bad experiences tend to be really, really, really bad. Ever since they started changing their policies they've had a 'the customer is always wrong' attitude. They think their sh*t don't stink, basically.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I've got a bag open since I had a credit, but I'm thinking it's going to be my last.  It's just not fun any more.  I did manage to trade my freebie necklace for a gorgeous $58 paisley wool scarf, and then once I realized that it's wool (I'm mildly allergic) and remembered that I have probably a dozen scarves that I love but haven't worn in a year or two, I traded that for a combo of four different items worth more than $80 that I will be playing with trading up.  I still have a bit of a credit left, and I may very well just trade this stuff up as far as I can and then gift it over to my other account in order to try to get one last bag consisting entirely of things I will use.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WTF??? I don't understand why they didn't just offer the chance for you to pick two items to makeup for their mistake in the first place. And yeah, I would have picked a couple items that were more expensive than the ones you missed out on, since it is their error! That's some really bad customer service!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *It used to be so much fun and a great concept, but yeah, everything about the site has gone downhill. *The trading is really difficult, unless you are with the in crowd in chat. And obviously customer service is now terrible. They used to care about their customers with the whole "happiness guarantee" but now it's more like, Tough! You don't like it? You're just SOL.

Exactly! I just wish someone else would do what they do and I'd gladly purchase from them. Love the trading; hate the customer service!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG!!! Same exact thing happened to me with the Steve Madden fringe scarf (think that's the name) ordered on the 1st of November didn't even want to risk not getting it so I shipped bag right away. Last week I realized I hadn't received it. Emailed customer service was told they sold out and I could get a $50 credit. Told them to refund order and cancel account. No apology. Nothing! When I ordered there were about 8 left. I am officially done with little black bag.

Yep! Just what happened to me. I guess I'm not surprised. Sad though, isn't it?

Sounds like I touched a lot of nerves here. I don't know what is going on, but I'm fed up with it. I did purchase a few things from the sale because I had lots of credits to use up. I also have about a dozen or more items to send back for credits. But I'm getting reasonably close to having all I want from them now. I'm hoping to end that way--with nothing left I want to obtain from the site--and just walk away happy. Then again, with no guarantee I will actually receive the items in my bag, I'm not so sure I can. As I told them, why should I open new bags with you guys if there is no certainty I will actually get my items *and* I pretty much am guaranteed that if I don't get something, customer service will give me the run around even though it is LBB's mistake?!


----------



## Mystica (Dec 3, 2013)

Last night I got an email from LBB letting me know that an item in my bag was out-of-stock and to pick out another item of the same retail value, they also offered me an extra item in my next bag for the inconvenience.  I was a little sad, but it was an older item (Skyn Iceland set which I think released before the warehouse move) and I had the only one, so the news wasn't that big of a shock, as a new item might have been.

Anyway, I asked for a pair of the new Guess shoes that just released on the 1st, but they were about $30 more in retail, however the Skyn set was the same add-to-bag price as the shoes.  And I told them I didn't need the extra item if they were willing to exchange me the shoes.  And they did the exchange for me, so I was really pleased they were willing to do that because there was really nothing else I wanted.

Luckily this went pretty smoothly.  I've had some hellish experiences with LBB's CS in the past, over shipping problems, but my experiences with them have improved a lot in the past 6 months. And no problems with shipping since they've moved warehouses and switched carriers. 

The CS agents are also a lot less inappropriately chirpy (which is annoying when you have an unresolved problem, and aren't talking about boys or the mall), and they don't waste time making excuses, but rather just resolve my issue as quickly as possible, or if they can't do it quickly, they offer something as a measure of goodwill(a little code or something).  

So, I'd say for me at least, they've improved a lot.  Their agents used to be so incredibly annoying I actually felt tempted, or even provoked by how dense and unhelpful they seemed to be, to be really mean to them; but I haven't felt tempted at all to be mean or even short or anything other than nice to them in a long time.

Of course, any improvement might look like a magical rainbow to me when contrasted against my prior experiences with LBB's CS, lol.  No, but seriously, I do think they've improved.  

LBB does of course still need to sort out it's out-of-stock issues, and I think they are, and CS of course needs to be sensitive to the customers affected by LBB's out-of-stock problems and go a wee bit above and beyond in the resolution.  Don't need to offer the moon and the stars or anything, like they did for some people a while ago, but a wee above and beyond is appropriate I think.  What they offered me was fair, I thought.  And the resolution we came to was also fair, I think.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

Huh.  I started this bag with:

-- $31 card case (this was my purchased item)

-- some earrings ($20-ish?)

-- bonus $65 wishbone necklace (this was the free VIP item)

I hadn't been paying attention to what they were adding to my bag, and I immediately kicked myself for not trying to get a non-jewelry item instead of the earrings, but I managed to swap them for nail wraps (I'm going through a nail wraps phase) fairly quickly.  Then I went through and placed a bunch of offers for various things with the necklace, not expecting much of anything.  Someone accepted an offer for a gorgeous $58 hot pink silk infinity scarf.  Huh.  Okay.  I didn't sneak in and steal someone's big arranged offer, so whatever.  Then I placed some random offers with that and flipped it to a beautiful paisley scarf of the same value.  Then I realized that it's wool (mildly allergic, and I have many, many scarves I hardly ever wear, so I need to stop collecting these things!) and accepted a trade for it that popped up:  Three jewelry items and value of more than $80.  One of them was a hideous ring.  Off to make more offers.  The hideous ring?  Is now a BH Cosmetics eyeshadow palette.  The other two items are nail wraps and polish.

And now the card case.  I started regretting it almost as soon as I got it.  I swapped it for one in a different color.  Whatever.  I just wasn't feeling it, and I was starting to think I should accept an offer to split it into a couple small things to try to flip to makeup.  Then this morning, another offer popped up:  A four-item swap worth over $100.  I refreshed a couple of times, and it was still there, so I grabbed it.  I haven't had a chance to really get into making offers with those items, but I think my chances of flipping them to makeup is fairly good, especially since I still have four and a half days to go.

So.  Current bag:

-- two NCLA nail polishes

-- two NCLA nail wraps

-- BH Cosmetics palette

-- $35 bracelet (I know this was the VIP gift last month, but that doesn't mean someone won't want to swap for it)

-- two $22 rings

-- $22 earrings

I'm concentrating on swapping the jewelry away, but I'm still comfortable with the progress I've made so far.  Especially since I've had a couple of swaps accepted that made me squint at the "Trade accepted" graphic and think, "Wait, *really*?  Okayâ€¦"


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Huh.  I started this bag with:

-- $31 card case (this was my purchased item)

-- some earrings ($20-ish?)

-- bonus $65 wishbone necklace (this was the free VIP item)

I hadn't been paying attention to what they were adding to my bag, and I immediately kicked myself for not trying to get a non-jewelry item instead of the earrings, but I managed to swap them for nail wraps (I'm going through a nail wraps phase) fairly quickly.  Then I went through and placed a bunch of offers for various things with the necklace, not expecting much of anything.  Someone accepted an offer for a gorgeous $58 hot pink silk infinity scarf.  Huh.  Okay.  I didn't sneak in and steal someone's big arranged offer, so whatever.  Then I placed some random offers with that and flipped it to a beautiful paisley scarf of the same value.  Then I realized that it's wool (mildly allergic, and I have many, many scarves I hardly ever wear, so I need to stop collecting these things!) and accepted a trade for it that popped up:  Three jewelry items and value of more than $80.  One of them was a hideous ring.  Off to make more offers.  The hideous ring?  Is now a BH Cosmetics eyeshadow palette.  The other two items are nail wraps and polish.

And now the card case.  I started regretting it almost as soon as I got it.  I swapped it for one in a different color.  Whatever.  I just wasn't feeling it, and I was starting to think I should accept an offer to split it into a couple small things to try to flip to makeup.  Then this morning, another offer popped up:  A four-item swap worth over $100.  I refreshed a couple of times, and it was still there, so I grabbed it.  I haven't had a chance to really get into making offers with those items, but I think my chances of flipping them to makeup is fairly good, especially since I still have four and a half days to go.

So.  Current bag:

-- two NCLA nail polishes

-- two NCLA nail wraps

-- BH Cosmetics palette

-- $35 bracelet (I know this was the VIP gift last month, but that doesn't mean someone won't want to swap for it)

-- two $22 rings

-- $22 earrings

I'm concentrating on swapping the jewelry away, but I'm still comfortable with the progress I've made so far.  Especially since I've had a couple of swaps accepted that made me squint at the "Trade accepted" graphic and think, "Wait, *really*?  Okayâ€¦"

Holy cow! You are trade-mazing. I have my 3rd bag open right now and I am the absolute worst at trades. I usually go for the items I like regardless of the price, but I'm happy with what I have right now:

-Stephan &amp; co red necklace (retail $28 and the item I picked out) this is going to be great for Christmas eve and Christmas.

-opened a bag and got the free candle, traded for Robert Rose Leaf Stone Drop earrings.

-my surprise item was Lemon black socks, which I traded for the white crochet socks. I think they were the same price, but I have tons of black and the white I can wear as boot socks if I roll them down a bit.

-They were out of stock on my last order, so they gave me a promo code for my next purchase to get a free item up to $50. I ended up with the blue/brown Betsey Johnson scarf. I LOVED the gold and white one, but it was only in one bag and I got denied. I don't love this scarf, mostly because of the colors. I'm trying to trade for any of the maroon scarves that are in open bags regardless of price difference.

So far I spent $26 and I'm at a value of $111. I think I'm doing pretty freaking good, but nowhere near as amazing as you!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2013)

My final bag:

1- ncLA Black Diamond Nail Polish 2- ncLA Cher's Closet Nail Wraps 3- ncLA Dead End Gorgeous Nail Polish 4- ncLA The Spa Comes To Me! Nail Polish 5- ncLA I Totally Paused! Nail Wraps 6- ncLA Fowl Play Nail Wraps 7- BH Cosmetics Party Girl Palette 8- ncLA Flash Fete Nail Wraps 9- CARGO Cosmetics Lip Gloss Quad 10- Volcanica Fleur De Lys Metallic Candle 
Yeah, I love nail polish, and I'm on a nail wraps kick (I may end up not using the eyeshadow, but that's a whole separate issue unrelated to LBB or the palette itself).  So a value of...  $165-ish?  I'm not sure.  I paid just under $24 including shipping and started with a bag valued at about $115, so I didn't trade up to a huge value, but I'm good with the end result.  I didn't go up a huge amount in value considering that gift necklace, but those freebie things are usually hard to trade, so I'm still not sure how I managed to trade and split things the way I did (I mean, seriously?  A $100 four-item swap for a card case?  That hideous $24 ring for the $18 eyeshadow palette?  Ooookay).  I traded down for a few things, but I did *not* want to end up with certain items, so I was willing to trade quite a bit down and for something that someone received for free (the candle).  It made the value of my bag go down, but it saved me the trouble of sending it back for an exchange.  And today I got an alert that I used *all* of my data plan for the month on my phone (fortunately, it turns over tonight, and I spent most of my workday after that alert at our annual holiday luncheon, so I didn't have time to develop email/forum withdrawals!), and a huge chunk of it was due to trading, so I guess I was more active with that than I realized. 

Now I'm thinking that I might go ahead and keep my account open (I have a credit right now -- $11 -- due to not spending it all on this bag and then getting an additional credit because the system was down for maintenance longer than they had planned over the weekend), and then I'll just keep an eye on the special VIP promos for one that's particularly appealing.  Another big beauty multiple item promo like they did last year -- all of that Pixi! -- would be exactly what would get me back on board.  That was a really fun trading time.  Most of the VIP freebies are uninteresting to me, but every once in a while, they do come up with something good.  I just wish they had better items to open bags with.  Most of it is completely unappealing.  (I'm still kicking myself for not getting that _Alice in Wonderland_ poster, though.  I've coveted that thing for *years*.  Maybe not *that* one, but I've seen the concept done before, and I reallyreally want it.  I just didn't have the money when it was in the gallery.)


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 17, 2013)

I won the bag giveaway a few days ago! I'm so excited. It just so happens that it was one of the only purses I wasn't in love with and a pair of Jules Smith lightning bolt earrings. I've already traded for two items I love so I think I'm going to hit "ship my bag" It's really cool that if you win you still get to trade until you get stuff you love.


----------



## biskies (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won the bag giveaway a few days ago! I'm so excited. It just so happens that it was one of the only purses I wasn't in love with and a pair of Jules Smith lightning bolt earrings. I've already traded for two items I love so I think I'm going to hit "ship my bag"

It's really cool that if you win you still get to trade until you get stuff you love.

That's awesome!!  Grats!

One of my friends posted a $15 gift card on my Facebook wall to LBB, so I pulled the trigger and opened a super cheap bag (like seriously SUPER cheap...a necklace and a pair of earrings).  It cost me $10 out of pocket with shipping.

Right now, I have this:  http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/90965/tan-elise-hope-libby-tote?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=recipientConfirmation&amp;utm_campaign=%7Bsymbol_campaign%7D

I'm actually all right with this.  If I can't trade it for something else that I love, I still know that I'd use this bag and, for $10, I can't complain.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biskies (Dec 22, 2013)

I am actually having fun with the site.  Trading isn't very quick, but I started with $10 and now I have a $145 RTV DL messenger bag.  It's working out for me so far.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 22, 2013)

@biskies I love that bag! The zippers and the gold on it are fierce!

My last bag I had some kind of jewelry and traded for a pair of almond Lemon crochet socks and they are EVERYTHING. I wear them under boots and the crochet part that sticks out is so fricking cute. I went back to the site today to get the black ones and they're sold out.

This is what they look like: http://keep.com/trendy-crochet-back-seam-high-knee-high-socks-from-lemon-legwear/x/mx77Z_AAra/

Totally disappointed about this


----------



## biskies (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @biskies I love that bag! The zippers and the gold on it are fierce!

My last bag I had some kind of jewelry and traded for a pair of almond Lemon crochet socks and they are EVERYTHING. I wear them under boots and the crochet part that sticks out is so fricking cute. I went back to the site today to get the black ones and they're sold out.

This is what they look like: http://keep.com/trendy-crochet-back-seam-high-knee-high-socks-from-lemon-legwear/x/mx77Z_AAra/

Totally disappointed about this 



 
Those socks are fantastic.

I actually have this bag now:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/89368/black-steve-madden-messenger

It's really cute, but I'm not sure how I feel about it really.  If I can find a decent trade, I'll definitely jump on it, but the bag is fairly nice.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those socks are fantastic.

I actually have this bag now:

http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/89368/black-steve-madden-messenger

It's really cute, but I'm not sure how I feel about it really.  If I can find a decent trade, I'll definitely jump on it, but the bag is fairly nice.

I like that because it's a great every day purse. I usually buy the ones that are bright colors that match nothing in my closet, so a purse like that you can wear with anything. Super cute!


----------



## biskies (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like that because it's a great every day purse. I usually buy the ones that are bright colors that match nothing in my closet, so a purse like that you can wear with anything. Super cute!
Yeah, considering my initial investment was $10, I'm pretty happy with it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xolalaox (Dec 26, 2013)

I may be a moron, but I'm so confused! I bought a bag and did the VIP thing. Yet there is only one item in my bag. I thought you got one or two bonus items to trade with/keep?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xolalaox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be a moron, but I'm so confused! I bought a bag and did the VIP thing. Yet there is only one item in my bag. I thought you got one or two bonus items to trade with/keep? 
There are two different options:  Bundles (usually two- or three-item bundles) and single items.  A bundle will have the additional items, but a single-item purchase is just that:  The single item and no additional items to swap.  If you picked the bundle and only received the single item, there's something wrong, and you will need to contact customer service.  I'm not sure what they will do, though.  If you picked the single item but meant to get a bundle, they may be able to cancel it so you can start over with a bundle.


----------



## xolalaox (Dec 27, 2013)

> There are two different options:Â  Bundles (usually two- or three-item bundles) and single items.Â  A bundle will have the additional items, but a single-item purchase is just that:Â  The single item and no additional items to swap.Â  If you picked the bundle and only received the single item, there's something wrong, and you will need to contact customer service.Â  I'm not sure what they will do, though.Â  If you picked the single item but meant to get a bundle, they may be able to cancel it so you can start over with a bundle.


 Awesome, thanks! All fixed, it was an error on my part. Clearly all the Christmas cookies are damaging my brain  I'm amazed at how much stuff some people have in their bags! Wow.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 18, 2014)

Just wanted to share a positive experience:

A bracelet was out of stock, so they offered me a $50 replacement item plus a code for a $50 bonus item in my next bag. I asked if I could just have a $75 pillow instead, and they agreed as a â€˜one time courtesyâ€™. (Which got on my nerves, considering this ought to be a one-time problem, and the pillows arenâ€™t exactly flying off the shelves.)

The pillow arrived earlier this week and itâ€™s beautiful, but I was still sad about the missing bracelet. Imagine my surprise when it arrived today! I didnâ€™t get a shipping notice; I guess they found it and decided to just send it to me. Itâ€™s my first really positive experience with LBB customer service, so perhaps things are looking up!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a voice mail from LBB today letting me know about their new warehouse guarantee. If your selected item is out of stock in the warehouse at time of shipping you'll be credited for 10X the amount. They also credited me twenty dollars if I opened a bag before the the and of the month, for being a valued customer. So heads up to VIP's. I don't know it it's just a promo for select VIP's or if it's for everyone, but it's worth logging in and checking your account.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 19, 2014)

> I had a voice mail from LBB today letting me know about their new warehouse guarantee. If your selected item is out of stock in the warehouse at time of shipping you'll be credited for 10X the amount. They also credited me twenty dollars if I opened a bag before the the and of the month, for being a valued customer. So heads up to VIP's. I don't know it it's just a promo for select VIP's or if it's for everyone, but it's worth logging in and checking your account.


 I got that info/credit thing via email this morning! It said something about "top 250" customers/VIPs. If I'm truly in the top 250, their customer base must be really small.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got that info/credit thing via email this morning! It said something about "top 250" customers/VIPs. If I'm truly in the top 250, their customer base must be really small.
lol yeah especially since I canceled my account 6 months ago


----------



## Mystica (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got that info/credit thing via email this morning! It said something about "top 250" customers/VIPs. If I'm truly in the top 250, their customer base must be really small.
I got an email too which suggested the same thing (top 250) but their tumblr post about it suggests they are giving every member a credit of $20.  

I think I'm going to wait to use my credit next week, right before the credit expires. I want to be trading when the new month begins. As nice as the regulars on LBB are, generally speaking, it's not fun being on LBB when the 50 or so (?) regulars are the only faces in the news feed for the latter 3/4 of the month. Trading is agony when the regulars are the only people around. I've really cut back on LBB because it stops being fun when there are no customers to trade with. Hoping this promo changes that, and hoping also that LBB will go back to focusing on trying to attract new customers, and focus less on customer retention. I can't remember the last time I've seen LBB promoted by any youtube guru with a huge following. And it's been probably a year or more since I saw the television ad that LBB put out. IMO, new customers are desperately needed to breathe some much needed life into LBB. As well as better opening bags to make opening a bag an irresistible event. The value and product offerings of opening bags for many months now have been pretty darn resistible. They make it too easy for potential customers to say "Nah, not worth it" when they show the bundle preview, which is why it seems that only those familiar faces with a manifestly severe LBB addiction are the ones who are opening bags in the newsfeed. (I have/had an addiction too, but it's not so severe that I can't resist opening a crappy bag with crappy offerings just so I can get back to playing LBB asap). Bit of a ramble, but all this has been on my mind for a while.  

Anyway, nice of LBB to do a credit and offer their guarantee and whatnot, but it's just more customer retention efforts for a limited base which they've had a tunnel-vision focus on for far too long now, imho.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 22, 2014)

Trading is so slooooooow right now.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Feb 23, 2014)

My husband opened an account to buy his mom a birthday present and to surprise me every once in awhile with something he picked out or traded for on his own. He has opened 3 bags in all, including one just after Christmas because he really liked a red London Fog bag they had in the promo for me since one of the presents he bought me was cancelled last minute bythe Etsy vendor he ordered it from. He was really upset that he only was offered a $10 credit because they sent me a $20 one while I already had a shoe bag open (because I needed some new heels for the 5 weddings we have to go to this spring and the buy one get two free deal was too good to pass up). He thought it was crummy that they wouldn't give everyone the same discount. He ended up getting me a bottle of nail polish since it was the only thing available to ship for free in hopes that Wendy the Warehouse worker would take pity on him and trade him something for it. He's hilarious.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 23, 2014)

I opened a bag with the $20.00 credit. I really wanted that Deux Lux Mojito Tote...it is just so gorgeous. Trading has been alright, not as great as it used to be. I have items in my bag that I don't care for still...people just dont respond to trades.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 24, 2014)

So it looks like they're going to do a marketplace as a separate section within LBB. It will start in 'late spring, early summer' and you'll be able to swap items that you own with other LBB members. (Also, there's a contest to win an LV Neverfull, if anyone missed it!)

Everyone in chat seems to hate the swap idea, but I'd give it a try. I've been swapping on My Subscription Addiction, and it's been fun. I prefer it to swapping on forums. However, out of eight swaps, I think one of them isn't going to come through. (I haven't heard anything for two weeks and am not sure when to give up.) All the rest have been great, but it does give make me pause about participating in another brand new swap arena.


----------



## BexDev (Feb 25, 2014)

Holy Sale Batman!  Every time I think I've escaped LBB's evil grasp, they sucker me back in!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, looks like their "warehouse guarantee" of getting 10x the value if an item in your bag goes out of stock after Feb 19th is a load.

I added a a black studded Vianova Watch to my bag... when it shipped they just.. sent some totally different green monstrosity that isnt the same style watch. I contacted CS and their  response was less than stellar. They were sold out and thus couldnt send me the item I originally ordered. One would think this would invoke the warehouse guarantee... but noooo.

She tried to offer me a trip to their exchange gallery, where I was offered a selection of crappy $8-$14 items (not a single watch was available, what I originally ordered) and I was expected to pay $5.95 shipping for the privilege, thanks to THEIR mess-up.

I wrote back and told her I found this unacceptable -- that I either expected an outright refund for the item they sold me but couldnt provide, or for them to uphold the warehouse guarantee. The CS agent who wrote back ignored that entirely, and tried to offer me a 5.95 shipping credit.

None of this corrects the fact that I'm not interested in their crappy exchange gallery selections.. I ordered a watch. I'd like to get a watch. I'm not interested in $10 earrings as a consolation prize for their screw-up, for something I paid $16.44 for. Either uphold the warehouse guarantee for OOS items, or refund folks.. dont expect them to eat the cost for YOUR screwup, LBB.

I'm so mad right now. I feel like I just pissed away that money, and am getting nothing in value of return.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, looks like their "warehouse guarantee" of getting 10x the value if an item in your bag goes out of stock after Feb 19th is a load.

I added a a black studded Vianova Watch to my bag... when it shipped they just.. sent some totally different green monstrosity that isnt the same style watch. I contacted CS and their  response was less than stellar. They were sold out and thus couldnt send me the item I originally ordered. One would think this would invoke the warehouse guarantee... but noooo.

She tried to offer me a trip to their exchange gallery, where I was offered a selection of crappy $8-$14 items (not a single watch was available, what I originally ordered) and I was expected to pay $5.95 shipping for the privilege, thanks to THEIR mess-up.

I wrote back and told her I found this unacceptable -- that I either expected an outright refund for the item they sold me but couldnt provide, or for them to uphold the warehouse guarantee. The CS agent who wrote back ignored that entirely, and tried to offer me a 5.95 shipping credit.

None of this corrects the fact that I'm not interested in their crappy exchange gallery selections.. I ordered a watch. I'd like to get a watch. I'm not interested in $10 earrings as a consolation prize for their screw-up, for something I paid $16.44 for. Either uphold the warehouse guarantee for OOS items, or refund folks.. dont expect them to eat the cost for YOUR screwup, LBB.

I'm so mad right now. I feel like I just pissed away that money, and am getting nothing in value of return.
That bogus! I would be livid! But, to be honest I'm not surprised. This is honestly why I probably wont ever resubscribe to this box. They could offer me 50 dollars credit and I still wouldn't resub...it's not worth the drama. I


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2014)

I miss the good old days of two years ago lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaryJane80 (Mar 27, 2014)

I signed up to buy my mom a purse for mothers day. I just opened a bag and got a pretty long beaded necklace and a disappointing friendship bracelet. I was hoping to keep the necklace and trade the bracelet but nobody wanted that. I looked around other items that I wanted and found a cute floppy hat that is perfect for the Summer so I was willing to give up the necklace, so I traded the necklace and the bracelet and now I am a proud owner of the hat. Now I have purse for my mom and a hat for me!


----------



## MaryJane80 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but the package came in!! Such fast shipping









My mom loves the bag and I absolutely love the hat that I had swapped for so worth it to trade the two jewelry piece. The floppy hat isn't too wide brim so it great to wear out and about compared to really wide brim ones that are better suited for the beach.

I am very tempted to sign up for the VIP but I'm a college student so every dollar counts :lol: plus I already committed a year to Ipsy.

But at least now I know where to go if I want to buy a purse!


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MaryJane80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the double post but the package came in!! Such fast shipping









My mom loves the bag and I absolutely love the hat that I had swapped for so worth it to trade the two jewelry piece. The floppy hat isn't too wide brim so it great to wear out and about compared to really wide brim ones that are better suited for the beach.

I am very tempted to sign up for the VIP but I'm a college student so every dollar counts :lol: plus I already committed a year to Ipsy.

But at least now I know where to go if I want to buy a purse!
I love the items you received. So beautiful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting another LBB...it's been ages. I probably shouldn't...the last couple, I regretted because trading just isn't fun like it used to be...but man, I miss it! And I want a new bag (though I do NOT need one).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I've been thinking about getting another LBB...it's been ages. I probably shouldn't...the last couple, I regretted because trading just isn't fun like it used to be...but man, I miss it! And I want a new bag (though I do NOT need one).


I would suggest you just go to TJ Maxx instead, LBB is terrible nowadays and they've been selling off all of their merchandise recently to switch over to a new site.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I would suggest you just go to TJ Maxx instead, LBB is terrible nowadays and they've been selling off all of their merchandise recently to switch over to a new site.


I was wondering why they have been having so many open-a-bag-get-x-gifts-free specials (it's currently open-a-$19.95-or-higher-bag-get-six-beauty-and-jewelry-items-free) lately.  I thought they were just trying to move the eyeliners/lipsticks/necklaces/anklets no one would take otherwise.  In semi-related news, I had a recent order where they accidentally sent *two* of a particular necklace instead of one.  It happened to be the necklace I had opened the bag to get, so at least it was something I wanted.  I didn't need *two* of them, though.  Everything else was there in the correct numbers.  I just shrugged and tossed it in the swap bin since they had moved on to giving away jewelry with bag openings.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 27, 2014)

I got suckered in with a 4 gifts email. I found a necklace I liked for pretty cheap with 25% off. The 4 free gifts were pretty lame except for a Nicole Richie tote bag that has been blowing up with trade offers. Too bad none of the trade offers are worth it. I did manage to trade 2 of the cheapy gifts for a bottle of Nail Polish so that's a win for me. I don't really think I will use the tote bag, but i can't seem to find anything I would trade it for. I feel like people don't even try to offer fair trades either. I've had people offer me bonus (free) items for the tote which retails for like $35 or something like that. All in all if I can't find a good trade for it then I won't mind having it, but I think I missed out on when LBB was actually fun.


----------



## MaryJane80 (Apr 28, 2014)

I got suckered into the 6 gift thing, so 6 gifts add onto the normal too = 8 gift  :laughno: I got a pair of flats. I paid $28 and got $252 in retail :w00t:

Five of the items are earring. I don't have pierced ears so I'm hoping to trade those for a bag!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

Whoa. I just read up in the changes. So... A combination of Poshmark/eBay and LBB? Uh, no thanks.


----------

